
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (March 2020) - whoishiring
Please state the job location and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is not an option, include ONSITE.<p>Please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards. Only one post per company. If it isn&#x27;t a household name,
please explain what your company does.<p>Commenters: please don&#x27;t reply to job posts to complain about
something. It&#x27;s off topic here.<p>Readers: please only email if you are personally interested in the job.<p>Searchers: Try <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;findwork.dev&#x2F;?source=hn" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;findwork.dev&#x2F;?source=hn</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kennytilton.github.io&#x2F;whoishiring&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kennytilton.github.io&#x2F;whoishiring&#x2F;</a>,
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnhired.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnhired.com&#x2F;</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnjobs.emilburzo.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnjobs.emilburzo.com</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519</a>.<p>Don&#x27;t miss these other fine threads:<p><i>Who wants to be hired?</i> <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=22465474" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=22465474</a><p><i>Freelancer? Seeking freelancer?</i> <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=22465475" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=22465475</a>
======
jamespollack
Can everyone posting please post about their interview process:

How many:

\- technical phone screens

\- video interviews

\- projects (esp. length and duration, paid/unpaid, etc)

\- portfolio / code reviews on past projects

\- onsite interviews and if there's any whiteboarding/pairing/etc

And the total amount of time you expect interviewing to take?

Candidates need the ability to compare positions, processes, etc.

~~~
jacques_chester
"Who is hiring" replies have tighter length restrictions than regular
comments. There frequently isn't enough space. Previously, when I posted ads,
I did the kind of thing you're suggesting by having a following reply with
additional details. I was asked to stop.

~~~
jamespollack
HN really needs to change the rules on this, if that's so - it's incredibly
problematic that candidates can't compare processes.

------
corbalt
Corbalt | Software Engineer | Remote | Full Time or Contract |
[https://jobs.lever.co/corbalt/](https://jobs.lever.co/corbalt/)

Corbalt is a small startup working to build better software infrastructure for
government.

Corbalt was born out of the problematic launch of healthcare.gov. We were part
of the tech team that came in to help fix healthcare.gov and were inspired by
how much everyone cared and worked hard to fix the site (from tech team
members, to government contractors, and government employees), and how much
progress we all made in a short time.

We're a small team with experience at Google, Palantir, Bell Labs, and Silicon
Valley startups. We work remotely (currently USA only) by default and are
spread across New York, New Jersey, Michigan, and California.

We build software in Go and Python (but it's not important that you already
know these languages).

Among other things, we value kindness and growth-oriented mindsets on our
teams.

Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/corbalt/34a31357-1b9a-485a-98d8-371313...](https://jobs.lever.co/corbalt/34a31357-1b9a-485a-98d8-371313eb4e5d)

~~~
iandanforth
Highlighting the not-quite-your-standard-interview process:

"We have a two-stage hiring process.

The first stage is an informal conversation to communicate what we're doing,
clarify any questions, and gauge interest and fit.

The second stage is three components:

\- a 10-20 minute presentation to the team describing what you did on a
previous project. We're more interested in learning about the work you did and
your experience doing it vs. learning about the project overall. For example,
a possible time breakdown could be 2 minutes of project overview and 10
minutes on your role and what you did on the project. We'll also leave some
time for questions and discussion at the end.

\- a 45 minute conversation with another person on the team to get an
additional perspective on what our work is like.

\- a 4 hr mini-project where we'll work together on a problem based on
something we've actually worked on. The goal of this is to get an idea of what
working together is like."

~~~
iandanforth
Did people interpret this as a criticism? My intent was to highlight a
positive aspect of the company.

------
bchurch
GitLab | Remote only | Full time

It’s an exciting time to join GitLab. As the world’s largest all-remote
company, this is a place where you can contribute from almost anywhere. You’ll
be part of an ambitious, productive team that embraces a set of shared values
in everything we do.

We’re hiring throughout GitLab, including support engineers, engineering
managers, security engineers, sales development representatives, technical
writers, product managers, technical account managers, solutions architects,
sales managers, and strategic account leaders. Browse our full list of open
roles: [https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/)

Check out our guide to getting started in a remote job:
[https://about.gitlab.com/company/culture/all-
remote/getting-...](https://about.gitlab.com/company/culture/all-
remote/getting-started/)

Learn more about life at GitLab:
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/faq/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/faq/)

~~~
inertiatic
I'm considering applying but the application form is so painful...

In particular:

"Please describe in as much detail as you think is appropriate what the
responsibilities of the Model, View, and Controller are, both in general and
in Rails specifically, and what the benefits of this separation are."

and

"A user browses to [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ce) in their browser. Please describe
in as much detail as you think is appropriate the lifecycle of this request
and what happens in the browser, over the network, on GitLab servers, and in
the GitLab Rails application before the request completes"

are answerable by anyone who can google in whatever level of detail one
desires, but if you are to actually explain these in detail yourself you will
end up wasting quite a bit of time for what's more than likely a canned
response.

~~~
zegerjan
As a hiring manager at GitLab, I'll tell you that these questions are
surprisingly effective in filtering candidates. I'm sorry it feels painful to
you, however, it's for good reason.

~~~
jki275
How would you know?

Most of us laugh at a question like that on an application and move on. It's
not worth the effort. You have no idea what candidates you never even see
because of those ridiculous questions on an applications.

~~~
ElCapitanMarkla
I agree that the MVC question is a boring one but I kind of like life cycle
request one. It’s trivial enough that you can answer it in a couple of minutes
and gives a pretty good idea if you have the slightest clue as to what you are
talking about. I’ve worked with people who look great on paper, you’d think
they were Senior material based on exp, etc. But they couldn’t answer that
question even with google.

~~~
jki275
People keep telling me that there are "senior devs" who can't do fizzbuzz
either.

------
chadlavi
Casebook | Product Manager | NYC | ONSITE, REMOTE POSSIBLE |
[https://casebook.net](https://casebook.net)

Casebook is a small gov-tech startup that makes software for human services
workers -- everyone from the person who receives and processes a child/adult
protective services hotline call, to a social worker managing a caseload, to
licensing inspectors, to foster and adult care providers.

We're a public benefit corporation, and B corp certified. We're looking for a
passionate product mind to help us use tech for something it's not usually
used for -- doing good.

We don't make ads software. We don't make user tracking software. We don't
sell to ICE. Our mission is to improve outcomes for individuals who rely on
the human services system by putting better, more humane tech in the hands of
frontline workers.

Full job description:
[https://www.casebook.net/jobs/#1578951089050-072e3bce-d5aa](https://www.casebook.net/jobs/#1578951089050-072e3bce-d5aa)

Submit resumes to chad dot lavimoniere at casebook dot net

Caveat: I am not the hiring manager for this position, I'd be a peer of yours.
I run our design system and maintain our in-house FE component libraries. But
I can advise and refer you.

------
bgentry
Distru ([https://www.distru.com](https://www.distru.com)) | Senior Frontend
Engineer, Senior Backend Engineer | Oakland, CA | REMOTE | Full-Time

Distru is a software platform for the cannabis supply chain. Our product helps
cannabis companies manage production, sales, invoicing, and shipments,
automating compliance with complicated state regulations that require real-
time inventory tracking gram-by-gram. We are growing rapidly with over $700M
in transactions per year passing through our platform, and we're uniquely
positioned to define trade in the growing cannabis industry.

We are a lean 20 person engineering-focused team that includes early engineers
from Opendoor and Heroku. We are hiring experienced engineers to help take our
product to the next level. We love product-minded engineers that can own a
feature across the frontend and backend, even if they're stronger at one side
of that. Our tech stack is built from the ground up on Elixir/Phoenix,
Postgres, React/Redux, and GraphQL.

After bootstrapping ourselves to profitability, we raised our seed round with
Felicis Ventures, Village Global, Global Founders Capital, and notable angel
investors including Elad Gil, Katie Stanton, and Avichal Garg:
[https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/03/distru-a-maker-of-
supply-c...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/03/distru-a-maker-of-supply-chain-
software-for-the-cannabis-industry-has-raised-3-million-led-by-felicis/)

Please apply at [https://distru.com/careers](https://distru.com/careers) and
mention Hacker News!

~~~
decentralised
Are you open to remote from EU /CET?

~~~
bgentry
Yes! In fact our first non-founder engineering hire is in Barcelona, while we
have others in Brazil and around the US.

~~~
decentralised
Well... now you have one more CV to go over :-)

Thanks and best of luck in any case.

------
bill_duckduckgo
DuckDuckGo - We are looking for candidates that are excited to join us on a
mission to raise the standard of trust online. All of our roles are fully-
remote, except where specific locations are noted.

DuckDuckGo | Senior Public Policy Manager (US) | REMOTE (Washington, DC area)

DuckDuckGo | Senior Public Policy Manager (EU/UK) | REMOTE (Brussels, Belgium)

DuckDuckGo | Lead Product Designer | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Director, Frontend | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Director, Mobile | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | VP, Brand Marketing | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Senior Site Reliability Engineer | REMOTE

[https://duckduckgo.com/hiring](https://duckduckgo.com/hiring)

~~~
neoromantique
Any non-senior SRE positions?

------
hu3
Stats after 9 hours of this post:

    
    
        02 Erlang
        05 Haskell
        12 C#
        13 PHP
        13 Swift
        14 Scala
        15 Kotlin
        16 Rust
        19 Vue
        21 Angular
        38 Go
        42 Java
        43 Ruby
        48 C/C++
        59 NodeJS
        93 JavaScript
        97 Python
        147 ReactJS
    

See my profile for script.

~~~
rohanmehta0077
Thinking if you could add country with it?

~~~
hu3
Sure. One could tweak the regular expressions to search for countries.

------
aretec_ny
SEC | Application Developer | New York, NY | ONSITE | $100-140K

We're building the U.S. Securities & Exchange Commission’s next generation of
analytic platforms to keep our markets safe, effective, and trusted. We’re
looking for high-quality developers to design and build state-of-the-art, big
data applications. Our world-class developers become full-stack experts and
educated about the financial markets and security regulations.

Join a small team of talented developers, capable researchers, and former
finance people. We use a modern stack of python, pandas,
JavaScript/Typescript, React, and other supporting technologies (e.g. flask,
klein, Node, R, and kdb+/q).

We’re hiring for 1 position:

1) Full-stack developer (2+ years of software development experience,
proficient with Linux, proficient with some of our stack)

The ideal candidate will also have some experience in:

\- Cloud development

\- Financial security markets/investing

\- Data science

If you meet the above qualifications, please apply! We offer great pay and
perks.

Candidates must have worked/studied in US for a minimum of 3 years and be able
to work onsite in New York City. For more information or to apply, please send
your resume to careers@aretecinc.com.

------
iopeak
</> • Storyscript • Write, collaborate, and automate your work and business --
in one tool.

Join a community of creators building automations, tools, workflows and apps
by writing stories that focus on business-logic only so you many become a
developer and join the millions of people who use code to automate their work
and empower their business.

## Remote Careers ##

\- Senior Full Stack Engineer - $80-110k + 1%

\- Senior Frontend Engineer - $80-110k + 1%

We believe everyone can code. Do you? Join our passionate, remote, diverse,
open-minded, family-first team.

Apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/storyscript](https://jobs.lever.co/storyscript) </>
[https://storyscript.com](https://storyscript.com)

------
immad
Mercury | React+Typescript, Haskell Engineer, Support, BD | San Francisco, CA
| Full-time | ONSITE or REMOTE (US)

Mercury (mercury.com) is building banking products for startups. We are
currently ~30 people and have raised $26m from top tier investors (A16Z, CRV,
and more).

We launched less than a year ago (April 2019) and have 5k+ happy customers.

This is my 4th company. My previous company, Heyzap, was YC09, was funded by
USV and was acquired for $45m.

Backend: Haskell; Frontend: React/Redux/Typescript/iOS/Android; Infra: NixOS,
AWS

We like generalist engineers and happy to hire smart people that are willing
to learn. We are open to remote engineers based in the US.

My email in profile or email jobs AT mercury DOT com.

Also hiring for BD, Customer Support, and other ops roles in San Francisco.

Please reach out even if you don't see an exact fit on our jobs page
([https://mercury.com/jobs](https://mercury.com/jobs)).

------
Peroni
Permutive (YC S14) | Software Engineer - Query Language | London, UK | Full-
time | ONSITE

Permutive is looking for a software engineer to develop our edge-compute
capabilities.

We would be excited to hear from experienced software engineers who are
mathematically minded in their approach and have some commercial experience
with embedded SDKs or systems in modern C++ or Rust.

You will be working on our query language, which sits at the core of our
platform and distributes computation to over a billion devices each month.
Written in Haskell, this language currently supports segmentation, analytics,
and model inference for users across the web.

Apply directly here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/permutive/jobs/4646753002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/permutive/jobs/4646753002)

If you have any questions, just drop me an email stevie at permutive.com

------
jcarbs_
Duolingo | Mobile, Backend, Web, Distributed Systems | Pittsburgh, New York
City, Bellevue

We're changing how people around the world learn new languages. We're a
multilingual, diverse group of people who work in small, cross-functional
teams to help change the world, one word at a time. We're learners first, and
we specialize in making learning fun.

We have several roles open - check out all of them here: duolingo.com/careers

Android Engineer - NYC: [https://grnh.se/4e9462842](https://grnh.se/4e9462842)

Android Engineer - PIT: [https://grnh.se/2c3c620f2](https://grnh.se/2c3c620f2)

Android Engineer - BEL: [https://grnh.se/d6f601692](https://grnh.se/d6f601692)

iOS Engineer - NYC: [https://grnh.se/1846d9c92](https://grnh.se/1846d9c92)

iOS Engineer - PIT: [https://grnh.se/267c898c2](https://grnh.se/267c898c2)

iOS Engineer - BEL: [https://grnh.se/4a64dfcb2](https://grnh.se/4a64dfcb2)

Backend Engineer - PIT: [https://grnh.se/881b13af2](https://grnh.se/881b13af2)

Duolingo English Test - Security Engineer - PIT:
[https://grnh.se/076125c22](https://grnh.se/076125c22)

Product Manager - MBA New Grad - PIT:
[https://grnh.se/6abf6c1f2](https://grnh.se/6abf6c1f2)

Reach out to jcarberry@duolingo.com if you have questions or want to talk to a
human!

University Students can learn more at
[https://university.duolingo.com/](https://university.duolingo.com/)

------
schneidmaster
Aha! ([https://www.aha.io](https://www.aha.io)) | Rails / React / Devops /
Security | REMOTE

Aha! is the #1 tool for product managers to plan strategy and roadmaps. We
serve more than 300,000 users worldwide.

We are looking for:

* Experienced full-stack engineers to work on the Aha! product. Our application is built in Ruby on Rails, with some React on the frontend for rich client-side experiences.

* Devops engineers, experienced with Ruby & AWS to help build and maintain our fully automated infrastructure. All of our operations are done by writing code first, so they are fully reproducible.

* Security engineers, with hands-on Rails development experience plus experience with compliance projects, security policy development, or other security initiatives.

Aha! is profitable, you can work from anywhere in North America, and we offer
excellent benefits. We use our own product to manage our work (which is
especially rewarding) and we deploy continuously.

Our entire team is remote - in North American timezones so we can collaborate
during the work day.

You can view open engineering positions at
[https://www.aha.io/company/careers/current-
openings?category...](https://www.aha.io/company/careers/current-
openings?category...), and click through to a specific job for our simple
application form.

------
AdamN
AWS Developer Tools | Seattle, Berlin | Developer, PM, UX | Full-Time | ONSITE
| [https://aws.amazon.com/products/developer-
tools/](https://aws.amazon.com/products/developer-tools/)

AWS Dev Tools builds the tools that we all use for software development and
CI/CD ... at least some of them :-). I'm leading a team (CodeStar) of
impassioned developers trying to re-invent how we create, release, and iterate
on software quickly and safely.

We're looking for engineers to build this out! If you have experience with
different languages (Python, Go, Java, Node, etc...), different platforms
(Linux, iOS/Android, MacOS, Web Apps), different workflow tools (JIRA, Circle
CI, Pivotal Tracker, etc...), different organizations (startups, enterprises,
governments, universities), I'd like to hear from you.

I come from a startup background and the rest of the team is made of people
with varied skills - you will learn ALOT here. I'm also interested in talking
to Product Managers or UX people with a strong interest in tools for building
and shipping software.

2+ years of professional experience are required for these roles and there are
openings for extremely experienced and accomplished individuals.

Email me (Adam) a resume (or similar): adnelso @at amazon.com

~~~
tictactoey
Can US citizens work in Berlin for this position?

------
jkristhammar
Sinch | Multiple Roles | Sweden, Malmö | Onsite | Full-time

Sinch brings businesses and people closer with tools enabling personal
engagement. Our cloud communications platform reaches every mobile phone on
the planet, in seconds or less, through mobile messaging, voice and video. We
are a profitable international company with +700 employees, a global
engineering team and the engineering headquarter in Malmö. Our platforms
handle long-term storage of trillions of events and out of the 10 biggest US
tech companies we have 9 as customers.

* Data engineer [https://wrkbl.ink/886oFqg](https://wrkbl.ink/886oFqg)

We are seeking a data engineer to join our data team. The team has three areas
of responsibility. Data science working with machine learning, our global data
warehouse and finally the data lake platform on Hadoop, Spark and Luigi.

* Full stack developer [https://wrkbl.ink/hDVkWLa](https://wrkbl.ink/hDVkWLa)

Working in our Rich Messaging teams will give you the opportunity to be at the
forefront of messaging technologies building solutions for the future of
communication between modern businesses and consumers.

* Java backend developer [https://wrkbl.ink/1ACDv9c](https://wrkbl.ink/1ACDv9c)

Working in the SMS API team will give you the opportunity to work with high
throughput, high availability REST APIs. You work cross site and international
with colleagues in in other European locations

------
etihwddot
Faithlife | Senior Fullstack, Senior Backend, Payments, Engineering Managers |
Bellingham, WA or Chandler, AZ | Fulltime | Onsite or Remote Faithlife is a
tech company committed to the church. We build the world’s premier Bible study
software (Logos Bible Software), along with an entire line of resources for
Christian living: Faithlife.com (an online church management and communication
platform), Proclaim (a cloud-based church presentation tool), Faithlife TV
(video streaming service), the Faithlife Giving (online donation platform),
Faithlife Sites (Church website builder), and more. Faithlife is looking for
an experienced engineers and engineering managers with the knowledge and
skills to help build products that serve the church. Technologies: C#/.NET,
JavaScript, React Where we can hire:
[https://faithlife.com/careers/remote](https://faithlife.com/careers/remote)
Apply online or email devjobs@faithlife.com

Streaming Video Engineering Manager:
[https://fl.vu/tvengmgr](https://fl.vu/tvengmgr)

Senior Fullstack: [https://fl.vu/srfullstack](https://fl.vu/srfullstack)

Senior Backend: [https://fl.vu/srbackend](https://fl.vu/srbackend)

Communication Platform Engineering Manager:
[https://fl.vu/engmgr](https://fl.vu/engmgr)

Payments Engineer: [https://fl.vu/payeng](https://fl.vu/payeng)

------
nthomas
SynchroGrid | Front-End Software Engineer | College Station | Full Time |
Onsite

We are a College Station, TX based company blending graph algorithms,
visualization, and machine learning to increase the reliability of the
emerging smart grid. Come work with a multi-disciplinary team of computer
scientists and electrical engineers innovation at power utilities across the
country.

This position will be an integral part of improving a SmartGrid application
that mixes a modern, web stack based front-end with a C++ back-end. Our front
end lets engineers define a custom engineering workflow to drive simulations.

Ideal candidates have a passion for UX/UI and big data visualization.

We employ a modern web stack (HTML/CSS, JS, React, D3, Electron) and are
looking for candidates with a good grasp of these web technologies as well as
a strong foundation in the fundamentals of computer science (i.e., data
structures, algorithms, etc).

What you will do:

Use web technologies to build desktop applications Integrate and extend UI
elements with back-end simulation code Participate in code design and reviews
Write unit and integration tests for new and existing features Pitch in
wherever needed to deliver an amazing product

What we're looking for

Bachelor's degree or equivalent in Computer Science is preferred 2+ years'
experience in frontend development Familiarity using Scrum/Agile development
methodologies Experience building object oriented web applications in
JavaScript, React.JS, TypeScript

Contact me (CS cofounder) : nthomas@synchrogrid.com

------
sjm
Galileo Health | Backend, Frontend, SRE, Clinical/Ops/Product etc. | New York,
NY | ONSITE (remote for clinicians) | [https://galileo.io](https://galileo.io)

We're building the future of healthcare. Using innovative mobile technology
and human-centered design, we’re looking to improve the quality and
affordability of medical care for all -- including those with Medicare and
Medicaid. Based in NYC, our company is founded by a successful entrepreneur
(One Medical, Epocrates), led by a top-notch team, and well-funded from some
of the best investors in the country. We seek curious, talented, team-oriented
individuals with a diverse set of backgrounds who ultimately want to make a
difference. Learn more about us at
[https://galileohealth.com](https://galileohealth.com) and our engineering
efforts at [https://galileo.io](https://galileo.io), and email me if
interested - simon+hn at galileohealth.com — full job listings available here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/galileo](https://boards.greenhouse.io/galileo)

------
souprock
Southeast USA including: Virginia (Arlington and Dulles), Maryland (Annapolis
Junction), South Carolina (Greenville), Alabama (Huntsville), Florida
(Melbourne), Texas (Austin and San Antonio), Pennsylvania (State College) and
possibly others, all ONSITE. Citizenship is a job requirement.

We do emulators, JIT, hypervisors, stuff similar to valgrind, debuggers,
manual disassembly, binary static analysis, parsers, and assembly. We write
our own low-level tools, frequently in C99 to run on Linux. We also use IDA
Pro, ghidra, qemu, Simics, JTAG debuggers, gdb, Coverity, KlocWork, LLVM, and
so on. Easily transferable skills include those related to compilers, kernel
drivers, embedded RTOSes, vectorizing, firmware, VxWorks BSP development,
symbolic execution, boot loaders, software verification, concolic testing,
abstract interpretation, satisfiability (SAT, SMT) solvers, and decompilers.
We work with more than a dozen architectures including PowerPC/ppc, MIPS,
ARM/Thumb/AArch64, x86/x64/Intel, DSPs, and microcontrollers. We hire from no-
degree to PhD. Common degrees include Computer Science, Computer Engineering,
Electrical Engineering, and Mathematics.

We don't normally work overtime, and we get paid more if we do. We're never
expected to take work home or be on call. Because of the citizenship
requirement, there is no chance that the work will be outsourced. Flex-time is
fairly extreme; some do randomish hours.

Location hints: Pick Arlington for a car-free life, subway included. Pick
Florida or Texas to live in a place with solid gun rights and no state income
tax. Pick Florida for almost no traffic or commute, surfing, and a median
house price of about $150,000.

You can email me at users.sf.net, with account name albert.

~~~
kristoffer
I have read this post many times and just want to say that I really like it
:-). Sounds like great fun.

Unfortunately not a citizen though!

------
huntermonk
Facebook (Portal) | Software Engineer | Los Angeles, CA | Full-time | On-site
| [https://portal.facebook.com](https://portal.facebook.com) | Refer to
levels.fyi for compensation

We are rapidly scaling up a new office in Playa Vista. The Oculus and Portal
teams will be located here.

Specifically, I'm helping hiring software engineers for Portal, but we have
Oculus roles open as well. I'm a tech lead for the Portal mobile app.

Feel free to email me (huntermonk@fb.com) for help with your resume, to give
guidance on interviewing, or help with any other questions you have. If it's a
fit, I can refer you in which expedites the hiring process.

Here are a few of our job listings, all software engineering roles:

    
    
        - iOS: https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/1311862079001251/
        - Android: https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/275604286743732/
        - Product Full Stack: https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/190730912001847/
        - Infrastructure Team: https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/119627902806252/

------
pstew
Cold Spring Harbor Laboratory | Postdoctoral Fellow | Cold Spring Harbor, NY
(outside of NYC) | Onsite | Full Time

Two computational postdoctoral positions are available immediately at Cold
Spring Harbor Laboratory (CSHL) in the lab of Saket Navlakha (
navlakhalab.net/ ).

Position details

* Work at the interface of theoretical computer science, machine learning, and systems biology.

* Develop bleeding edge machine learning algorithms to answer fundamental questions about biology and disease.

* Discover new ideas for computation by studying problem-solving strategies used in nature (“algorithms in nature”).

* Recent lab successes have been in neural circuit computation and plant architecture optimization, but suggestions for new areas of interest (e.g. cancer) are also welcome.

* Ample opportunities to publish in high tier journals (PI has recent publications in Science and PNAS).

Required Qualifications

* PhD (or graduating soon) in computer science or related computational/bioinformatics field.

* Strong algorithmic and programming skills.

* First author publications in computational biology conferences or journals.

Preferred Qualifications

* Strong publication track record. A first author publication in a high impact factor (>4-5) journal or a paper presented at a top conference (e.g. RECOMB, ISMB, WABI, PSB, BIBM, NIPS, ICML, KDD, PAKDD, ICLR, AISTATS, UAI, ICDE, ICDM, SDM, or CIKM).

* Computer science PhD.

* Machine learning experience.

* Experience or interest in learning biology and collaborating with experimentalists.

Interested? Please submit a CV and a short description of how your research
interests overlap with the PI's to paul@talentseq.com .

------
ivanzhao
Notion | Programmer, Sales, Marketing, PM, Support | SF |
[https://www.notion.so](https://www.notion.so) | Full-time Onsite

== Intro ==================================== Hey there, Notion founder here.
At Notion, our goal to create the general purpose work tool for a post-file,
post-MS Office world. My cofounder and I often joke that this was like the
"hot startup topic" of the 90s. Unfortunately, tools for knowledge workers
haven't advanced much since then. The state of art is either Google
Docs/Quip/Dropbox Paper (multiplayer WordPerfect), or rigid SAAS apps (forms +
a table+ some buttons).

This is our product: [https://notion.so](https://notion.so)

We are looking for people with the following roles:
[https://www.notion.so/jobs](https://www.notion.so/jobs)

We made a graphic novel about why we exist:
[https://notion.so/about](https://notion.so/about)

Read more reviews on WSJ and Product Hunt. (Notion was one of the fastest
voted of all time): [https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-only-app-you-need-for-
work-...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-only-app-you-need-for-work-...).
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/notion-2-0](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/notion-2-0)

We are a bunch of artsy nerds in SF. The business is profitable and growing
very fast. We have a beautiful artist loft in the SF Mission district, with
the best investors out there (notion.so/about).

== Apply =======================================

Please see details here ->>
[https://www.notion.so/jobs](https://www.notion.so/jobs)

~~~
kevinSuttle
Given the nature of your product, it’s surprising that the open positions are
onsite only.

------
buro9
Cloudflare | Engineers | London, Austin, Lisbon, Champaign, Singapore, San
Francisco | Onsite | Full Time

[https://www.cloudflare.com/careers/jobs/](https://www.cloudflare.com/careers/jobs/)

Cloudflare has a mission to save the internet, and we are hiring in many
different teams across many offices.

I'm specifically looking for data engineers / scientists to build and use
systems that can answer some of the challenging questions about denial of
service attacks across the internet.

If you want to work with a lot of data and systems and technologies like
Kafka, ClickHouse, XDP, eBPF, Rust, Go... then get in touch.

If this isn't the role for you, check the link above as we have a lot of open
roles.

Uncertain whether Cloudflare is for you? My work email is
dkitchen@cloudflare.com and feel free to ask questions and when you're ready
you can apply for a role via the link above.

------
bostik
Smarkets | Full Time | ONSITE (London, UK; also Downtown LA, California)

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. Join a small and agile team in our
beautiful office in St. Katharine Docks. If our US location tickles your
fancy, you get to help setting up a sunny satellite office too.

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly in Python, C++ (replacing still
present Erlang[ß]) and Javascript for React & React-Native, relying heavily on
asynchronous programming techniques. The tech stack sports Kafka, Postgres and
Kubernetes. We use REST where we can. Life at Smarkets circles around people,
version control, configuration management and automation. We can - and do -
deploy to production several times a day.

Our entire production is in AWS. In fact, Smarkets was the first gambling
operator under the Maltese regulator to get permission to run everything in
the cloud. We push the envelope where needed and educate auditors when
necessary.

We are looking for engineering talent all across the board: frontend and
mobile, infrastructure, trading engine, security - and of course generalists,
those yet to find their calling.

If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see
our jobs at [https://smarkets.com/careers](https://smarkets.com/careers) .

\---

ß: to pre-empt questions on why C++ or why not Erlang - our exchange team have
promised to put together a proper write-up on the tradeoffs, design
constraints, performance needs, etc. In fullness of time, that is, when the
most painful (and probably interesting) migrations are behind them.

------
skillshare
Skillshare|REMOTE (US)/Fulltime | Senior Security Engineer Skillshare
[https://www.skillshare.com/](https://www.skillshare.com/) is an online
learning community with thousands of inspiring classes for creative and
curious people, on topics including illustration, design, photography, video,
freelancing, and more. On Skillshare, millions of members come together to
find inspiration and take the next step in their creative journey.

We are looking for our first Senior Security Engineer to lead the technical
charge to drive our security roadmap and security initiatives related to
infrastructure, product, and data.

Job Post:
[https://jobs.lever.co/skillshare/c16185ef-0217-44ad-a802-c09...](https://jobs.lever.co/skillshare/c16185ef-0217-44ad-a802-c099cfc4009f)

------
marknicolosi
Aclaimant | Remote | Full Stack Developer | Full-time |
[https://aclaimant.com](https://aclaimant.com)

Aclaimant is looking for an experienced Clojure developer to join our team. At
Aclaimant we are redefining the way companies and employees work together to
manage risk. Our SaaS platform is built using Clojure and ClojureScript. We
work remotely from the comfort of our own homes. Pair programming is important
to us; it helps us build culture and share knowledge. We expect candidates to
be located within North America.

Email jobs@aclaimant.com for more information or visit
[https://aclaimant.com/careers-developer](https://aclaimant.com/careers-
developer)

------
mbeller
CHECK24.de | Fullstack .NET / C# Engineer | .NET Core, MongoDB, React |
ONSITE, Munich, Germany

We are Germany's largest comparison portal.

Be a key player for driving the digital transformation of insurance and
financial processes in Germany.

Drive the technical engineering of new features and business models in close
cooperation with product managers and quality assurance.

Help us take our .NET Core based REST micro-services to the next level

Deteailed info and application here: [https://jobs.check24.de/jobs/it-c-
net/3147-agile-fullstack-n...](https://jobs.check24.de/jobs/it-c-
net/3147-agile-fullstack-net-c-web-developer-m-f-d)

------
idreyn
PubPub | Boston/Remote | Full-time

The Knowledge Futures Group is hiring a software developer to help us build
PubPub[0], a collaborative and open publishing tool for the academic web. We
want an internet full of publishing tools that empower researchers rather than
preying on them and more fully capture the research process in the final
product — so we're building one. PubPub already hosts over 500 books,
conferences, and journals, from annotated editions of public-domain works[1]
to cutting-edge German theology[2] to the Harvard Data Science Review[3].
Right now we're hard at work building features focused on editorial review,
data portability, and institution-level scalability.

We are a small team looking for a full-stack web developer ready to work with
a React frontend and a Node/Postgres backend. Lots of our engineering problems
are related to performant, collaborative rich text editing and marshaling a
pile of the publishing industry's tools and standards into a coherent user
experience. The larger challenge of PubPub is to invent new, healthier social
dynamics around publishing while meeting practical needs, so we're looking for
folks eager to contribute to design- and product-level decisions toward that
end as well.

As a member of the team you will also be a member of the Knowledge Futures
Group, which is loosely based in Boston/Cambridge. But the PubPub product team
spans the UK, the US, and India, and we are interested in honing a remote-
first culture. If you're interested, please drop us a line: hello@pubpub.org

[0] [https://www.pubpub.org/](https://www.pubpub.org/)

[1] [https://frankenbook.org](https://frankenbook.org)

[2] [https://cursor.pubpub.org/](https://cursor.pubpub.org/)

[3] [https://hdsr.mitpress.mit.edu/](https://hdsr.mitpress.mit.edu/)

A longer version of this job description:
[https://www.knowledgefutures.org/jobs](https://www.knowledgefutures.org/jobs)

------
haikurion
Basis | Remote (out of MIT) | Research Engineer | Contract (Maybe Full Time)

This is a project on commercializing an MIT research project, synthesizing
probabilistic programming, databases, and spreadsheets.

Desired skills \- Languages: Julia, C++, Stan, others, react, elm \-
Programming language design: compilers, formal emthods, etc \- Probabilistic
programming \- Probabilistic inference methods: MCMC, variational inference,
HMC \- Causal inference \- Statistics \- Numerical simulation \- Databases:
usage and design \- Machine learning: deep learning, Bayesian deep learning \-
Design

zennatavares [at] gmail [dot] com

------
SarkaKira
Kira Systems | DevOps Specialist, QE Specialist(onsite only) | Toronto, Canada
| Partly Remote | Onsite |
[https://www.kirasystems.com](https://www.kirasystems.com) Kira Systems is a
powerful machine learning software that identifies, extracts, and analyzes
text in your contracts and other documents. Our software is intuitive and
easy-to-use to uncover relevant information for some of the largest law firms,
professional services and corporate companies in the world.

We're hiring a DevOps Specialist to support our development and testing
environment, automate our existing tasks, improve our current automation and
support and improve our application infrastructure in the cloud. Our app is
written in Clojure, Clojurescript, React and Golang. We use PostgreSQL to
store our data and don’t hide SQL behind big frameworks. We also use many
other popular technologies such as Linux, Docker, AWS, Bash, Ansible,
RabbitMQ, Zookeeper, ElasticSearch, Kubernetes and CI/CD. For our QE
Specialist role, we use Selenium, Java, JMeter. Our QE Specialist work very
closely with developers and product on manual and automation testing.

For more information, visit our careers page
[https://www.kirasystems.com/careers/?gh_jid=4195424002](https://www.kirasystems.com/careers/?gh_jid=4195424002)
or email us at jobs@kirasystems.com.

------
doh
Pex | Multiple positions | Downtown, Los Angeles, CA; Boulder, CO; New York,
NY | ONSITE, FULL-TIME |
[https://angel.co/pexeso/jobs](https://angel.co/pexeso/jobs)

Pex is building VISA for digital rights (without blockchain). Our Attribution
Engine ([https://pex.com/attribution-engine.html](https://pex.com/attribution-
engine.html)) is being deployed on most of the UGC platforms enabling any
creator to be paid for their content, and be able to freely mix and remix
already copyrighted content without worrying about takedowns.

We're looking for senior engineers for positions listed bellow:

    
    
      - Front-End Engineering Lead / Manager 
      - QA Engineer
      - Data Engineer / Data Architect
      - Machine Learning Engineer & Researcher
    
    

For all employees, we offer:

    
    
      - equal salary within US (no matter where you live you are paid as in LA)
      - 30 days of paid vacation
      - day off on your birthday
      - fully covered health benefits (gold/platinum) [70% coverage for dependants]
      - 4 months paid parental leave
      - $300 monthly limit on work related expenses (commuting, books, ...)
      - covering all costs of visiting conferences, education, ...
      - balanced work/life (no weekends, late nights, extra long days, ...)
    

If you want to learn more, reach out to us at hire@pex.com

------
agentile
Follow Up Boss | Senior Full Stack Engineer | Remote | $150K - $162K | Full-
time |
[https://www.followupboss.com/about](https://www.followupboss.com/about)

We are a simple, sales-focused CRM for real estate teams. We’re a
bootstrapped, profitable company started back in April of 2011. We are a
remote company with a mostly US-based team. We are very customer-centric:
[https://www.facebook.com/followupboss/reviews](https://www.facebook.com/followupboss/reviews)
and our customers love our product.

We are looking to hire a Senior Full Stack Engineer. Solve challenging
technical problems and put your skills to the test every day. We've processed
over a billion emails; per month we send nearly 3 million text messages and
handle 700k+ minutes of call time for tens of thousands of active customers.

Strong expertise in front end technologies, we use React, JavaScript, CSS.
Strong expertise in back end technologies, we use PHP, Aurora MySQL, Postgres,
and Redis, to name a few.

You should have a successful track record for working remotely and can clearly
show in past experience the value you specifically brought to the team and to
the company you worked for.

Full job listing and specific skills we are looking for / Apply at
[https://grnh.se/4396531e1](https://grnh.se/4396531e1)

------
ibarrajo
Jobscan.co | Seattle | Full time / Onsite | Director of Engineering and Senior
Software Engineer Roles

Jobscan is a fast-growing start-up in the heart of historic Pioneer Square,
Seattle, WA. Jobscan is web service that helps job seekers land more
interviews by using AI to analyze one’s resume or LinkedIn profile against any
job description. We're building the next generation of job search tools to
make job search easier. We’re user-funded, profitable, and growing
exponentially.

We are looking for a Full-Stack Engineer to help build the next generation of
job search tools. Our agile development team develops and supports our
products top-to-bottom and ship software on a regular basis. A successful
candidate will thrive in a fast paced, start-up team environment and is
passionate about building software the right way. You’ll be working alongside
our engineers, CEO and CTO collaborating on the various layers of the
infrastructure to help scale and grow the company.

Director of Engineering:

[https://jobs.lever.co/jobscan-2/2de25aed-
aed2-460d-8a09-b116...](https://jobs.lever.co/jobscan-2/2de25aed-
aed2-460d-8a09-b11693050421?lever-via=ljtPbezMuO)

Senior Software Engineer:

[https://jobs.lever.co/jobscan-2/dc22f8bc-571b-45df-9a63-4614...](https://jobs.lever.co/jobscan-2/dc22f8bc-571b-45df-9a63-46149f31a752?lever-
via=ljtPbezMuO)

------
lstuiber
Change.org | San Francisco, CA / Victoria, BC / Paris, France | Onsite, VISA |
[https://www.change.org](https://www.change.org)

Change.org is the world’s largest social change platform with over 280 million
users in 196 countries. Change.org empowers anyone, anywhere, to create the
change they want to see. We are a certified B-corporation and enable people to
start campaigns, mobilize supporters, and work with decision makers to drive
solutions through our platform.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/change-org](https://www.keyvalues.com/change-org)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior/Staff Data Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/change/3077cc19-73b6-4b13-9721-4b6db98...](https://jobs.lever.co/change/3077cc19-73b6-4b13-9721-4b6db9823fb4?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

\- Lead Product Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/change/88701030-0389-4eab-9d2b-ca5939e...](https://jobs.lever.co/change/88701030-0389-4eab-9d2b-ca5939eef7f2?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

Tech Stack: Ruby on Rails, Elixir, React.js, GraphQL, Node.js, AWS, Redis,
Spark & Scala (Data team)

------
stmw
Commure, Inc. | San Francisco, CA or Cambridge, MA or Montreal | Rust
Engineers, React Engineers | Fulltime | ONSITE

Commure is building a system of innovation for healthcare, starting by fixing
the software doctors use. If you have seen what physicians have to put up
with, it's a bad version of the 90s, and makes medical care worse and more
expensive for everyone. We are a diverse group of previously successful
engineers and entrepreneurs and senior doctors who are determined to finally
fix this. To learn a bit more about the company, see
[https://www.commure.com](https://www.commure.com) and also
[https://developer.commure.com](https://developer.commure.com)

Compensation: market salary & equity -- we are well funded by top-tier VCs.

Stack: includes Rust, React and Kubernetes. In addition to building our back
end in Rust, we are also solving some very interesting problems in the areas
of security, data pipelines, high-performance APIs and flexible UI frameworks
for healthcare data.

Please email jobs@commure.com and mention "[rust-hn]" in the subject line.

Other positions available: - Techops/Devops Engineer (Kubernetes, SRE) Senior
Front End Engineer (React Native, React) (please use [ops-hn] or [react-hn] in
subject line for the above)

Locations: San Francisco, Montreal or Boston; sorry, no non-onsite option at
the moment.

------
superzadeh
Bunch.ai | New York, NY & Berlin (Germany) | Various roles | Full-time, ONSITE
Our team is on a mission to make sure everyone has a great manager. The amount
of knowledge that exist in psychology research about leadership and teams is
mind blowing, but surprisingly enough, almost none of it is used on a daily
basis: in your sprints, stand-ups, one-on-ones or performance feedback.

We want to change that.

Here's our open roles:

\- Not your typical Engineering job (Berlin): [https://angel.co/company/bunch-
hq/jobs/741304-not-your-typic...](https://angel.co/company/bunch-
hq/jobs/741304-not-your-typical-engineering-job)

\- Visual Designer (Berlin): [https://angel.co/company/bunch-
hq/jobs/682927-visual-designe...](https://angel.co/company/bunch-
hq/jobs/682927-visual-designer)

\- Content Lead (NY): [https://angel.co/company/bunch-hq/jobs/694774-content-
lead](https://angel.co/company/bunch-hq/jobs/694774-content-lead)

\- Not your typical Internship (NY): [https://angel.co/company/bunch-
hq/jobs/338205-not-your-typic...](https://angel.co/company/bunch-
hq/jobs/338205-not-your-typical-internship)

------
carebearswag
Markforged | Software Engineers (Senior-level, full stack) | ONSITE ONLY |
Cambridge, MA, USA | [https://www.markforged.com](https://www.markforged.com)

Markforged builds cutting-edge cloud connected industrial 3D printers that
produce parts 50x faster that are 23x stronger and 20x lower-cost. We print in
composites (eg. carbon fiber) and in metal!

Check out this interview with our CEO from Rapid 2019 to learn about how we
are changing the game with our new software offering, Blacksmith:
[https://3dprint.com/244314/interview-with-markforgeds-
greg-m...](https://3dprint.com/244314/interview-with-markforgeds-greg-mark-on-
ai-in-3d-printing/)

Our software stack: * Webapp - Express.js / AWS backend, AngularJS / WebGL
frontend, Electron for optional desktop client, CoffeeScript * Computational
geometry engine for part slicing - Written from scratch in CoffeeScript and
C++. Runs on AWS Lambda, in-browser, or on desktop client * Printer
touchscreen application - Node Webkit / AngularJS + Python, all on top of a
custom Debian image on a BeagleBone * Printer firmware - embedded C on a
custom board

To apply email me directly with your resume at cary.demello@markforged.com or
go to www.markforged.com/jobs to check out our full slate of jobs and apply
there.

------
romans123
Graphy | Remote or London | Full-time |
[https://graphyapp.com](https://graphyapp.com)

Some cool challenges we're tackling: \- Lots of collaboration features \-
Integrating with hundreds of third-party apps like Stripe, Instagram, Hubspot
etc. \- Building a scalable multi-tenancy system \- Real-time collaborative
editing \- Infrastructure automation \- Complex rate limiting rules \- Data
viz \- and more!

Our process in short: \- 15 min video call with CTO \- coding challenge \-
technical interview (4h with 1h break; no whiteboarding or theory stuff;
remote or on-site) \- cultural fit interview (1h) \- offer

From application to offer takes 1-2 weeks.

About us: [https://graphyapp.com/careers](https://graphyapp.com/careers) Our
stack:
[https://stackshare.io/graphy/graphy](https://stackshare.io/graphy/graphy)

Senior Software Engineer (React) [https://www.notion.so/graphy/Senior-
Software-Engineer-React-...](https://www.notion.so/graphy/Senior-Software-
Engineer-React-0809fe5ff3254298b8071630c2073e69)

Senior Backend Engineer (Node) [https://www.notion.so/graphy/Senior-Backend-
Engineer-Node-1c...](https://www.notion.so/graphy/Senior-Backend-Engineer-
Node-1c394ce7b07d452889f1c3c74167e7a6)

Remote folks: apply only if your timezone is between UTC (UK etc.) and +2
(most of Europe and Africa).

------
dlngdn
Rescale | San Francisco | ONSITE | Some roles open to REMOTE |
[https://jobs.lever.co/rescale](https://jobs.lever.co/rescale)

Rescale offers a software platform and hardware infrastructure for companies
to perform scientific and engineering simulation. (We're an HPC/Supercomputing
Cloud Platform) We are a Y Combinator startup with top investors: Jeff Bezos,
Sam Altman, Paul Graham, Peter Thiel, & a bunch of others. I think we're now
#39 on the Top YC list. We have about 150 employees scattered around the
world, with about 28 software developers mostly all located in San Francisco.
The company still feels small and everyone is pretty tight. Work atmosphere is
fun & friendly. We recently closed Series B ($32MM). We are growing very
rapidly--all departments are hiring (We doubled in size in the last two
quarters). It's exciting, a lot of opportunity, interesting technical problems
to solve, definitely a good time to join. Devs that come in now will have the
opportunity to have a big impact on the future of our company, our code & our
culture.

We're currently looking for:

Senior DevOps Engineers, Senior Backend Engineers, Data Engineers, Software
Engineers, a Lead UI/UX Designer, Frontend Engineers, Senior Frontend
Engineers, & PMs

~~~
elbear
Is remote US-only or worldwide? I'm in Europe.

------
mari13
RepairSmith | El Segundo, CA. | Onsite | Full-time or Remote

RepairSmith provides the world’s most convenient car repair and maintenance.
For the first time, car owners can choose to get their repair delivered to
their driveway or drop it off at our shop. We deliver an upfront price, online
booking, after-hours support, and a full warranty. Funded by Daimler.
[https://www.repairsmith.com/](https://www.repairsmith.com/)

If you're interested in applying to any of the roles below, please directly
email me at: km [at] repairsmith [dot] com.

1) Business Intelligence Engineer -
[http://bit.ly/3cwof3w](http://bit.ly/3cwof3w)

2) Director, Data Science - [http://bit.ly/2VKC2gH](http://bit.ly/2VKC2gH)

3) Product Manager, Optimization -
[http://bit.ly/2IiPTTI](http://bit.ly/2IiPTTI)

4) Senior Software Engineer - [http://bit.ly/2wpWlFA](http://bit.ly/2wpWlFA)

5) Software Engineer - [http://bit.ly/2PIVZke](http://bit.ly/2PIVZke)

6) VP, Operations - [http://bit.ly/2TCgkbV](http://bit.ly/2TCgkbV)

And many more at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/repairsmith](https://jobs.lever.co/repairsmith)

------
agotterer
Common ([https://www.common.com](https://www.common.com) | Senior Backend
Software Engineer, Backend Software Engineer, Fullstack Software Engineer |
New York, NY | Onsite | Full-time

Common is working on solutions to the urban housing shortage and apartment
affordability by leveraging technology and intelligent apartment design to
modernize city living. We are dedicated to creating a better rental living
experience and price point for our tenants. Today we have over 1,500 residents
living in Common with 15,000 additionally beds in our signed deal pipeline.
We've raised $65M from top tier VCs and are founded by General Assembly
(acquired for $412M) co-founder Brad Hargreaves. Check out our "Year in
Review" for additional information about our growth and upcoming initiatives:
[https://www.common.com/year-in-review/](https://www.common.com/year-in-
review/).

If you're interested in a mission driven company that is literally changing
the way people live, We would love to talk to you about what we are working
on. [https://www.common.com/careers/](https://www.common.com/careers/)

------
kundi
Nightwatch.io | Remote | Full-time | Elixir, Rust, Ruby, Go

This is a fully remote position, full-time or part-time, with flexible working
hours and work arrangements.

We’re looking for an experienced developer who enjoys working with server side
technologies and possesses a good mixture of DevOps and application
development chops, has been around the block a couple of times, and would like
to build forward-thinking and innovative solutions with experienced teammates
in a progressive-oriented environment.

About the role: You should have plenty of experience in building performant,
easy to use, well monitored and well tested APIs, creating and maintaining
robust web applications, designing efficient data flows, communicating
clearly, sharing knowledge and questioning existing solutions.

If you are a positive-oriented hacker who does not fit the traditional company
structure and resonates with the mindset of programming languages and
paradigms being just a tool and not a heavy personal attachment and
identification, then this role might be the right fit for you.

About the company: We’re a self funded SaaS company that primarily builds
forward-thinking tools for internet professionals. We are a bootstrapped
company that believes the future belongs to smaller companies that don’t
subscribe to the 9-to-5 corporate way of doing things. We believe that the
Silicon Valley era is over, and we are building a business that allows us to
enjoy the freedom of working remotely where each of us has the autonomy and
flexibility to have a high impact on the world with our work.

By actively maintaining an environment in which developers can grow
professionally and personally, we’re making sure that solving problems becomes
not just a joy, but a thrill.

Front-end Developer (Ember.js to React): [https://nightwatch.io/jobs/frontend-
developer](https://nightwatch.io/jobs/frontend-developer)

Lead Elixir / Ruby Back-end Developer: [https://nightwatch.io/jobs/backend-
developer](https://nightwatch.io/jobs/backend-developer)

Devops Engineer: [https://nightwatch.io/jobs/devops-
engineer](https://nightwatch.io/jobs/devops-engineer)

------
jeremyhermann
Tecton | UI, Data-Viz, Backend, Data Infra | San Francisco & New York City |
Onsite

At Tecton, we are building a new kind of AI infrastructure that is
transforming the way companies solve real-world problems with machine learning
at scale. Our founding team created Uber's Michelangelo ML Platform
([https://eng.uber.com/michelangelo/](https://eng.uber.com/michelangelo/)),
which has become the blueprint for modern ML platforms in large organizations.
We are well funded by top-tier VCs, have paying enterprise customers, and have
excellent engineering teams in SF and NYC. We have years of experience
building and operating business-critical machine learning systems at scale at
places like Uber, Google, Facebook, Quora, and AdRoll.

We’re growing our engineering team and are looking for top UI, data-viz,
backend, and data infrastructure (especially Spark and streaming systems)
engineers.

Prior experience with machine learning is not required. We are looking for
exceptional software engineers who are driven to find simple solutions to
complex problems and who are excited to stretch themselves as part of a
growing team at the intersection of systems, data, and machine learning.

If you are interested, please email me at careers@tecton.ai.

------
arobbins
Factual | Software Engineers and Data Scientists | Los Angeles |
[https://grnh.se/214523f91](https://grnh.se/214523f91)

Factual is currently hiring Software Engineers and Data Scientists, at all
levels, in the Los Angeles office. Remote positions available for experienced
candidates in the United States. Factual is the location data company that the
world’s most valuable brands and technology companies trust to understand and
intelligently grow their businesses. We help engineering teams, marketers and
data analysts build the best digital products, deliver more impactful
marketing and transform their businesses with the most accurate and
comprehensive data on places and people worldwide.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. If you love data, Factual is the
place to be. Experience with Clojure, machine learning, NLP, algorithm design,
or Hadoop/Spark is a plus!

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings
here: [https://grnh.se/214523f91](https://grnh.se/214523f91)

------
savh
Workpath | Senior Frontend Developer | Munich, Germany | ONSITE, FULL-TIME |
[https://www.workpath.com](https://www.workpath.com)

Hello, we are Workpath, a B2B startup in the heart of Munich. We want
companies and teams to work as effective and inspired as possible. This is why
we built a platform which streamlines goal setting, enables autonomous teams
and simplifies cross collaboration. We pride ourselves in building a product
which is easy and fun to use.

We are looking for a Senior Frontend Developer (f/m/d) who enjoys creating
business applications with great UX. You will work with a small but highly
experienced, diverse and fun team of engineers, designers and product
specialists. Stack: ES6, React, Redux, Redux Saga, Styled Components, Jest,
Enzyme

See full job description here: [https://workpath-
jobs.personio.de/job/179936](https://workpath-jobs.personio.de/job/179936)

For this job we don't do whiteboard tests or take home assignments. We know
your time is precious, so we rather spent it having an honest conversation.
Unfortunately for now we cannot provide relocation assistance.

Interested? Feel free to e-mail me: savio AT workpath DOT com

------
jobsatjane
Jane | Santa Cruz, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.iheartjane.com](https://www.iheartjane.com) | Will relocate

Jane Technologies, Inc. has developed the cannabis industry's first real-time
marketplace, where consumers can discover and order cannabis online. We
believe in the cannabis industry's ability to bring well-being, health, and
love into this world, and it is our mission to bring confidence to the
cannabis shopping experience.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/jane](https://www.keyvalues.com/jane)

Here are our open roles:

\- Full Stack Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/janetechnologies/jobs/428647700...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/janetechnologies/jobs/4286477002?gh_src=770091af2)

\- Growth Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/janetechnologies/jobs/456787800...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/janetechnologies/jobs/4567878002?gh_src=770091af2)

Tech Stack: Backend: Ruby on Rails. Frontend: ReactJS + Typescript.

------
costarastrology
Co—Star Astrology | Full-time | On-site | New York | $130-150k + equity

[https://www.costarastrology.com](https://www.costarastrology.com)

Co-Star is bringing astrology into the 21st century with a social,
personalized experience that helps people reflect and connect in real,
meaningful ways. We recently raised $5m from the people behind companies like
Glossier, Rent the Runway, eBay, Periscope, and Everlane.

We’re looking for iOS, Android, and full-stack software developers to join our
ten-person team in Chinatown, NYC.

We want your help:

    
    
      • Transforming NASA data into astrological patterns that astrologers can write and map copy to
      • Using TB of data to define and create personalized, emotionally resonant content
      • Developing internal tools to give our writers superpowers
      • Shipping new features & A/B tests in our Apple-lauded iOS app
      • Scaling our backend infrastructure to >1M daily users
    

Our stack includes

    
    
      • Haskell for our backend
      • Swift and Android Native (kotlin) for our mobile apps
      • React and TypeScript on the web (costarastrology.com + internal tools)
      • AWS to host our infrastructure
      • PostgreSQL
    

Competitive comp, $0 deductible fully-covered health care, unlimited vacation
(min 4 weeks), conference/book/whatever budget

Read more details here ->
[https://www.costarastrology.com/jobs](https://www.costarastrology.com/jobs)
\+ feel free to email directly with questions -> tim (at-squiggle)
costarastrology.com

~~~
Steven_Bukal
Is there any chance you would hire remote/visa? I am a full stack functional
programmer with Haskell experience and I've noticed Co-Star postings with
interest a few times now, however I am Canadian out of Toronto, Canada

------
lachenmayer
Picnic | Full-Stack Developer [React Native / Node.js] | London, UK | ONSITE
or REMOTE | Full time or contract

Picnic is a digital home for your friendships. Friends make our lives happier,
our minds healthier, and our decisions better (at least most of the time).
Built on group chat, Picnic combines technology and science to ensure your
most important relationships stay strong, online and offline. We're a tiny
team based out of East London (London Fields to be exact!).

We are looking for full-stack developers who love creating products that
people want to use. You understand that apps—and code—are for people, not for
computers, and always strive to make our app and codebase more understandable
and easy to use. You'll be helping to build an app using the latest best
practices targeting the web, iOS and Android. We're using TypeScript across
the stack, React with hooks client-side, an event-sourced architecture using
PostgreSQL and Redis server-side, and GraphQL for type-safe communication
between the two.

We've taken care to make our hiring process as transparent and stress-free as
possible. We won't do any whiteboard / algorithm tests, and you'll be paid for
any take-home test we ask you to complete. We aim to give honest feedback
after any interview, so that the process is not a waste of time for you even
if the role is not a fit for you for whatever reason.

To apply, simply take a look at the process outlined here:
[https://www.notion.so/teampicnic/Full-Stack-Developer-
React-...](https://www.notion.so/teampicnic/Full-Stack-Developer-React-Native-
Node-js-e4f1f870cacc4170b749700a0286eae3)

~~~
jamespollack
I just want to thank you and point out that Picnic has the most thorough
explanation of the interview process I've seen in a posting lately. Thank you.

------
josharrington
Geoforce | Multiple Roles | Onsite, Fulltime | Plano, TX (Dallas, TX/DFW area)
| [https://www.geoforce.com](https://www.geoforce.com)

Geoforce is building the largest global network of connected field assets to
provide operational intelligence to companies involved in field operations
around the world. Combining a cloud-based software platform with rugged GPS
tracking devices and global satellite and cellular networks, Geoforce’s Track
and Trace solutions include efficient asset location and retrieval, rental
invoice auditing, service delivery verification, inspection compliance,
equipment maintenance alerts, and a host of others.

Geoforce is growing! We are seeking additional engineers to assist in
developing and scaling our platform. Our current stack is Ruby on Rails,
PostgreSQL, Kafka, Redis, Sidekiq, Resque, Kubernetes, Gitlab, and AWS.

Current Openings

\- Junior Software Engineer

\- Intermediate Software Engineer

\- Devops Engineer (not yet posted on the website)

\- Senior Software QA Engineer

\- Integrated Products Engineer (Hardware team - Plano, TX or Bozeman, MT)

Feel free to send me a PM or apply on our website. Please mention this HN post
when applying or during the interviews.

[https://www.geoforce.com/careers](https://www.geoforce.com/careers)

------
jlev
Turnout2020 - [https://www.turnout2020.us](https://www.turnout2020.us) |
Senior Software Engineer | Full Time | REMOTE

Turnout2020 is a nonprofit organization founded by a small team of elections
and technology experts (including the founders of Vote.org (YC S16) and
Vote.gov), who have come together to combat the chaos of the 2020 election
cycle by helping to to drive record-shattering voter turnout. We will
accomplish this via hyper-aggressive and targeted outreach to the millions of
low and no-propensity voters who are generally neglected by partisan groups.
This isn’t just empty rhetoric: collectively we’ve registered about 20 million
voters and run GOTV to tens of millions more in our past roles. Now we’re
scaling up.

You can join us to take a leading role in the development of Get Out The Vote
web applications, primarily by architecting, developing, and deploying high-
quality Python code to AWS.

Our code is open source, we pay pretty well for a non-profit, and you get to
help to save democracy.

[https://jobs.lever.co/turnout2020/2357f5fb-917b-459f-a6f6-d0...](https://jobs.lever.co/turnout2020/2357f5fb-917b-459f-a6f6-d0ffa443680c)

~~~
kristopolous
I did some background research on this company, looking to see if there's some
shady funders.

The closest connection appears to be to centrist democratic candidates (some
key people worked on Biden/Clintons campaign) - that's fine, I'd expect them
to have a political history. Their donations go through actblue
([https://www.turnout2020.us/terms/](https://www.turnout2020.us/terms/)).

I also have a few shared connections on linkedin with some people ... the
shared connections are all people legitimately interested in democratic
participation and community building.

It _appears_ to be legitimately connected to its mission statement. The parent
org, Democracy Builders Fund, furthermore seems to be headquartered in an
apartment in harlem, not say, some lobbying group in DC. It appears to be a
paper tiger with zero employees, also fine. Taxes are complicated.

Furthermore, there's no other organization headquartered out of there as far
as I can tell.

Also ignore the salary scale argument, that's just juicing. The parent
"organization" pulls in about $600k/year
([https://projects.propublica.org/nonprofits/organizations/464...](https://projects.propublica.org/nonprofits/organizations/464897222)),
they're trying to pay as much as they can afford since they _AREN 'T_ some
puppet organization working for like, oil and cigarettes.

When it comes to democratic coalition building, a mysteriously opulent
organization would be a bad sign. the scrappy accounting is yet another point
for them.

~~~
jlev
Thanks for the review, Kristo. We are the real deal, and we'll have all our
code on GitHub in a week or two. Just deciding on licenses now.

~~~
kristopolous
Yeah, I sent you off a resume. I dunno if I can do full time but I really like
what you guys are doing. I've been using python since 1.4 in 1997 ... so for a
while. Here's a project of mine from about 5 years ago you can look over to
see if you're interested in what I can offer:
[https://github.com/kristopolous/DRR](https://github.com/kristopolous/DRR)

Here's an overview I made about it:
[http://indycast.net/about](http://indycast.net/about)

I still use it and the servers get a few dozen downloads a week ... I really
just built it for myself and potentially others if they wanted.

------
munchor
MemSQL ([https://memsql.com](https://memsql.com)) | Lisbon (Portugal), San
Francisco and Seattle | Full Time

MemSQL is a database startup focused on high performance, hybrid workloads.
Our customers include half of the top 10 US banks, 2 of the top 3 US telcos,
and 12% of the fortune 100. You can read all about our product here:
[https://memsql.com/product](https://memsql.com/product).

Right now, we are in the process of building a next generation data platform
capable of handling many different workloads in one system. Think about a
massive company storing all of its data, operational or analytical together.
That's the vision - if that resonates with you, say hello!

We have several positions open:

* Engineering Manager, Helios (San Francisco)

* Site Reliability Engineer (SF, Seattle, Remote)

* Support Engineer (Portland, OR / Lisbon, Portugal)

* Senior Backend Engineer (Go/distributed systems/Kubernetes) (Seattle, SF or Lisbon)

* Software Engineer, Performance (Seattle)

* Senior Professional Services Architect/Engineer (West Coast, Remote)

Careers page with individual links for each open position:
[https://www.memsql.com/careers/jobs/](https://www.memsql.com/careers/jobs/)

If you want to learn more about the engineering work we do, check out
memsql.engineering.

Feel free to email directly at david at memsql dot com.

~~~
nojvek
I take it you're not hiring frontend roles right?

~~~
munchor
That's right

------
txa-
Impendulo | Developer [Javascript] | London, UK | ONSITE | Full time

Impendulo provides comprehensive, practical and cost effective Insurance
Premium Tax compliance services. We work closely with our clients to
streamline the tax compliance burden process, eradicating any risk of non-
compliance. Impendulo is a small, distributed, team with a main office near
Bank, London.

We've remained a small team by utilising technology in a massive way to make
both our internal processes scale efficiently and to identify and take
advantage of new revenue streams. We thrive off giving our employees the
opportunity to develop and grow, exposing them to the various parts of the
business.

We are looking for a developer to join our fast-growing team. They will be
developing across all areas of the business, including back-end, front-end and
development on our API services. Ideally you have Javascript experience, can
self discipline and take on project ownership, and are keen to develop your
own original ideas as well as develop existing ideas.

See [https://www.impendulo.com/careers/](https://www.impendulo.com/careers/)
for details and the email address for applications.

------
greywolve
Brankas | Senior Frontend Developer | Indonesia, Philippines, Thailand or
Vietnam | Full-Time | REMOTE

Brankas is solving the "last mile" for Open Banking in Southeast Asia.

We are a global team of banking software experts backed by leading fintech
venture capital firms in Asia and Silicon Valley. Our vision is to make modern
financial services available to everyone, by increasing access and encouraging
partnerships between financial institutions and fintech partners.

Brankas is building the next generation of Open APIs and infrastructure for
banks, insurance, and other financial institutions across Southeast Asia. Our
API-based technology supports real-time disbursements, customer payments by
bank transfer, reconciliation, and account statement retrieval for online
lenders.

We provide cutting-edge consumer and enterprise focused financial management
software and systems. Brankas’ enterprise-focused web apps make use of best-
in-breed, modern frontend technologies such as TypeScript and Vue.js (among
others), and leverage third-party systems and APIs where possible.

[https://brank.as/about#senior-frontend-
developer](https://brank.as/about#senior-frontend-developer)

------
rgardaphe
Qri | Software Engineers | New York, NY or Remote | Part-time Contracting |

Qri ([https://qri.io](https://qri.io)) is building free and open-source
dataset versioning software. With Qri, you can copy, edit, & share public
datasets, perform key tasks like data munging/cleaning, version tracking, and
dataset auto-updating/synching, all while tracking changes and attributing
them to authors (peers) in the network.

We are a team of 5 experienced devs and data nerds based in Brooklyn. We’d be
happy to hire remote and find flexible work arrangements for the right person.

Tech we use:

\- go programming language \- familiarity with IPFS, libp2p, WebRTC,
Bittorrents a plus \- React \- Typescript, Storybook, Webpack, Electron \-
Kubernetes

Hit us up at jobs@qri.io. To check out details on the two roles we have open,
visit us:

\- Frontend Software Engineer: [https://qri.io/jobs/job-frontend-software-
engineer](https://qri.io/jobs/job-frontend-software-engineer)

\- Backend Software Engineer: [https://qri.io/jobs/job-backend-software-
engineer](https://qri.io/jobs/job-backend-software-engineer)

~~~
xelxebar
The application form is not letting me attach CV and cover letter:

    
    
        $ echo $BROWSER
        /usr/bin/qutebrowser
        $ qutebrowser --version
        qutebrowser v1.10.1
        Git commit:
        Backend: QtWebEngine (Chromium 73.0.3683.105)
        Qt: 5.13.2
        ...
    

I do not have a file browser apart from bash so an unable to drag and drop. Is
the "Attach file" button supposed to open the file-selector? It remains
unresponsive when I click it.

Alternatively, is there a way I could directly mail in an application?

------
brianr
Rollbar | [https://rollbar.com](https://rollbar.com) | San Francisco,
Barcelona, Budapest ONSITE or REMOTE | Tech Lead, Senior Software Engineer,
Customer Success, Marketing

About Rollbar:

* We help tens of thousands of developers find and fix errors faster.

* Our backend handles billions of errors with low latency and high reliability

* Our front-end allows developers to discover and drill down across millions of errors in real-time

* Our open source libraries are used by some of the best engineering teams in the world, including Kayak, Twilio, Heroku, Zendesk, Instacart and Twitch

* We're a ~40-person team (SF, Barcelona, Budapest, and remote) on a mission to help developers build software quickly and painlessly

* Benefits and perks: competitive salary and stock options, medical, dental and vision insurance, 401k, annual conference budget, generous hardware and software allowance, casual work environment, inclusive team-oriented culture, rapid career growth opportunities, have fun and have an impact.

We're currently hiring for:

\- Senior full-stack engineer

\- Developer experience tech lead

\- Data engineer

\- Security, customer success, marketing, and sales roles

To get in touch, please apply via
[https://rollbar.com/jobs](https://rollbar.com/jobs)

~~~
rays1234567
Are you hiring any Data Engineer Consultant? I have one awesome Data Engineer
coming to an end of project this week, looking for next project.

~~~
itronitron
hi rays, jsyk if you click on the username you will see any contact
information that the user has made public so you can contact them directly :)

------
hectormalot
ABN AMRO | Amsterdam, Netherlands | Senior AI Specialist | ONSITE

We're hiring! ABN AMRO is a top 3 Dutch bank and we are expanding the AI team
within our central innovation department. We're a small (10 people) team and
work on some of the toughest AI challenges in the bank. You'll work on
creating central AI capabilities and will be able to work with our innovation
ventures (internal start-ups).

We are looking for profiles with broad experience across ML, entrepreneurship
and business topics. In other words: Generalists. Come and talk to us if you
have experience in building infrastructure for data exploration and deploying
models to production. We're using kubernetes, jupyter, CI/CD for models, etc.

Reach out to the email in my profile for more information. You can find more
information here: [https://careers.abnamro.com/job/Amsterdam-Senior-
Artificial-...](https://careers.abnamro.com/job/Amsterdam-Senior-Artificial-
Intelligence-Engineer-Noor/625412900/)

Note: Please mention HN in the e-mail. We're require a valid work permit for
the EU. Mass/generic e-mails will not get a response.

------
xibe
PayFit | Paris (France), London (UK), Berlin (Germany), Barcelona (Spain),
Milano (Italy) | ONSITE, FULLTIME or TRAINEE
[https://payfit.com/](https://payfit.com/)
[https://jobs.lever.co/payfit?lever-
via=MCCDoJFLpE](https://jobs.lever.co/payfit?lever-via=MCCDoJFLpE)

PayFit is a great company that has a LOT of momentum in France and Europe. Our
core business is payroll, and we're aiming at digitizing the whole of the HR
toolset. We've grown from 200 to 500 people in one year, and are still hiring!

Technical roles are mostly located in Paris, France, and as far as I know our
HR team helps with VISA. Our stack is based on
Node.JS/MongoDB/React/GraphQL/TypeScript/etc., and we have created our own
programming language called JetLang. Read more here:
[https://medium.com/payfit/](https://medium.com/payfit/)

On the technical side, here are some of the open positions:

* Mobile Team Lead

* Mobile Software Engineer

* Data Engineer

* Design System Engineer

* Senior Back-End Engineer (JS)

* Senior Front-End Engineer (JS)

* Senior Full-Stack Engineer (JS)

* etc.

There are plenty more! Don't hesitate to contact me if you have questions!

------
JackBroughton31
Pusher | pusher.com | Old Street, London | Full-time | On-site

Pusher makes realtime APIs that power applications around the world - From
chat, trading, maps, games, and any other realtime apps you can think of.

On the server-side, you'll help us use Go, Kubernetes, Ruby, and Redis to
handle millions of connections and send 300K messages every second. On the
client-side, you'll help us build great developer experiences with SDKs for
JavaScript, Swift, Kotlin, Unity, and many more platforms.

We're around 60 people - mostly engineers. See what it's like to work here at
[https://making.pusher.com/](https://making.pusher.com/).

Open roles: \- Senior Backend Engineer
([https://apply.workable.com/pusher/j/A60FD87F52/](https://apply.workable.com/pusher/j/A60FD87F52/))

\- Ruby on Rails Full Stack Engineer
([https://apply.workable.com/pusher/j/A7950329A8/](https://apply.workable.com/pusher/j/A7950329A8/))

email: jack.broughton@pusher.com if you're interested to hear more

------
TheTank
QuestDB | Head of dev relations | San Francisco | Full-time

QuestDB ([http://questdb.io](http://questdb.io)) is a startup building an
open-source time-series database that makes nanosecond-latency performance
accessible to everyone. By focusing on software core software efficiency we
are able to do two things. First, we help developers build true realtime
applications without requiring complex technology vendors. Second, we enable
more throughput through the same unit of hardware, which significantly reduces
costs at scale.

Helping developers achieve their goals is at the center of what we do. Your
role will consist of engaging with the user base and orchestrating the growth
of our open source communities by reaching out to developers and help them
solve their problems.

This is an open-ended role with a substantial degree of autonomy. You will
have full liberty to develop outreach channels such as promoting content to
spur adoption, planning events, marketing, PR and social media initiatives, as
well as any additional direction you will deem relevant.

If you are interested, please email careers@questdb.io.

~~~
taywrobel
FYI your SSL cert is expired.

~~~
bluestreak
It must have been a glitch on GitHub.

------
dylanpyle
CALA | [https://ca.la](https://ca.la) | Senior Software Engineer | New York
City | FULLTIME | ONSITE or REMOTE (within USA)

CALA is the best way to design and produce fashion products. Our app allows
you to seamlessly design products and aggregates the entire apparel supply
chain in a secure, easy to use collaboration tool. Our customers are some of
the world's most creative designers — ranging from indie brands to major
celebrities.

We're a small but growing team, looking for experienced engineers with a
passion for building great products. As an early member of our engineering
team you'll help define our team culture, technology choices, roadmap, and be
a key part of the next phase of our growth. Our HQ is in NYC, but our
engineering team is already distributed, and we're continuing to hire and
build processes to enable effective remote work.

We're hiring senior full-stack (mostly TypeScript, node.js, React, Postgres
right now) engineers. Bonus points for experience with distributed systems or
high-performance graphics.

Contact: dylan+hn@ca.la

------
chriscal
Chartable | Data Engineer | New York City, NY | Remote or Onsite | Full Time

Chartable's podcast analytics and attribution tools help publishers grow, and
help brands & agencies understand their spend. We're trusted by top publishers
and brands to handle hundreds of millions of podcast downloads per month.

We’re a startup in a growing market, funded by top-tier investors including
Initialized Capital, Naval Ravikant, Greycroft, Ryan Hoover, and others. We
offer great benefits (medical, dental, gym, vacation, etc), and a generous
options grant.

We don't care about where you went to school, or whether you have a Big Name
on your résumé. We love to work with people who are driven, kind, and
proactive. Though we're based in New York, we're open to working with anyone
within the continental US. (We're unfortunately unable to accept international
applicants.)

We use:

* Rails (backend) and React (frontend)

* Heroku and AWS Lambda/Serverless

* Postgres, Redis, Citus Data, and Elasticsearch

Open Positions:

* Data Engineer (Help us move to a stream-based architecture!)

For more information and to apply:
[https://chartable.com/about](https://chartable.com/about)

~~~
rays1234567
Hey Chris - Is C2C consultant OK for Data Engineer role? I have a consultant
working for me coming to an end of contract this week and he is looking for
next assignment. He is on H1B so can't join full time.

------
deeplyunhip
Zenuity | Gothenburg, Sweden | Fulltime | Onsite |
[https://www.zenuity.com](https://www.zenuity.com)

If you want to work with ADAS and AD that is actually in production this might
be your chance! We are looking for experienced developers for two different
roles related to vision perception.

Vision feature developer for people that wants to combine interest in math
with programming. Previous experience in computer vision is a definite plus!
[https://career-sweden.zenuity.com/jobs/776792-computer-
visio...](https://career-sweden.zenuity.com/jobs/776792-computer-vision-
function-and-algorithm-developer-c)

If you want to glue all vision features together and make them go fast on very
high-end hardware this might be something for you (this is my team):
[https://career-sweden.zenuity.com/jobs/776791-computer-
visio...](https://career-sweden.zenuity.com/jobs/776791-computer-vision-
system-and-integration-software-developer-c)

Software stack is C++14 (Autosar) and cuda.

------
akbarnur
TradeRev | Various Roles | Toronto, Canada | FULL-TIME, ONSITE

TradeRev's mission is to make car sales fair and easy for everyone. TradeRev's
product is a digital marketplace that is used by dealers across the US and
Canada to buy and sell inventory. As part of the group of companies under the
KAR Global umbrella, we're currently in a hyper-growth phase to accelerate our
domination of the automotive wholesale industry.

We're hiring for various roles software engineers, software test engineers,
product managers, a release manager, etc. We're looking for people that will
grow with the company and adapt to the new roles and responsibilities as we
scale.

Our codebase is in JavaScript, Java, Kotlin, Swift, Python. We're on AWS. We
run on Kubernetes (EKS) with Kafka (MSK).

Our interview process: Phone screen Take-home assignment Three on-site
technical interviews. These sessions also evaluate the level of alignment with
organizational values. Please mention HN in your application?
[https://jobs.lever.co/traderev](https://jobs.lever.co/traderev)

------
bweisb
GoodRx | Backend and Frontend Engineers (Senior/Staff) | Full-Time | On-site
(Santa Monica, CA or San Fransisco, CA) + Remote (US ONLY)

GoodRx is looking for several senior engineers to complement our growing team
of engineers.

At GoodRx, we believe that all Americans should have access to convenient and
affordable healthcare. As a nation, we spend about $3.5 trillion annually on
our healthcare, but too many Americans don't get the care they need, and
prices just keep rising. We started with prescriptions, and we've helped over
100 million Americans save over $15 billion to date. Now, we're aiming to
tackle all of healthcare. GoodRx is a profitable business funded by top-tier
investors; we're based in Santa Monica with additional offices around the
country.

Tech Stack:

(Backend) Python (Pyramid/GRPC) & Go (GRPC)

(Cache) Memcached/Redis

(Databases) Postgres/MySQL

(Frontend) React+Typescript

(Mobile) Swift/Kotlin

(Infra) Ansible + Spinnaker on AWS

Please apply online -
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/goodrxcom](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/goodrxcom)

All open roles are here:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/goodrxcom](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/goodrxcom)

For questions about GoodRx engineering practices or what it's like to work
here please feel free to contact me (Brian Weisbart) at bweisbart (at)
goodrx.com (candidates only, no recruiters). I am not the hiring manager for
any of these roles.

~~~
deepsunn
sent you an email! thanks.

------
brtkdotse
Yoisho AB | Senior consultant | Full time | Stockholm, Sweden

Yoisho is a tiny consultancy catering towards senior consultants who've grown
weary of the larger consulting companies.

As a consultant at Yoisho, you'll work mostly from our customers premises as a
part of their team. You'll need at least 5 years of experience and at least 2
of those as a consultant.

Yoisho offers a slim organization, that helps the consultants with sales,
invoicing, taxes and benefits while passing on the lions share of the invoiced
amount to the consultants themselves - at least 80% and in some cases upward
of 90% which we belive is the highest in the business!

Choose your own compensation package - everything you invoice lands in your
in-house account and you can choose yourself to use it for salary, vacation,
conferences or gear. A typical scenario is 60kSEK per month, 7 weeks vacation
and 100kSEK to spend on gear, conferences or bonuses.

Interested? Contact me at bartek.tatkowski@yoisho.se or check out
[https://yoisho.se/karriar/](https://yoisho.se/karriar/)

------
bfmark
Blackfynn | Multiple Positions | Philadelphia, PA | ONSITE | Full-time |
[https://www.blackfynn.com](https://www.blackfynn.com)

Neurological conditions affect one in six people worldwide — Alzheimer’s
disease, multiple sclerosis, depression, Parkinson’s disease, and many more.
We want to improve their lives through finding better treatments. Blackfynn
has established a foundation of technology, data, and people that are driving
data-driven decision making around the treatment of neurological disorders. To
achieve this goal, we need passionate, bright, collaborative problem-solvers
who want to use their skills and talents to make a positive impact in the
world.

Regardless of your background, we'd love to chat! We have multiple positions
at multiple levels:

* Data Science * Engineering * Design * Finance * Operations

Tech terms: Scala, Python, Rust, Javascript, R; AWS, terraform, Docker,
Postgres, Neo4J, VueJS, Pandas.

Apply here:
[https://www.blackfynn.com/careers/](https://www.blackfynn.com/careers/)

------
mugsie
Microsoft | DevOps Engineers & Software Engineers | Dublin, Ireland - ONSITE |
Full Time

Microsoft Azure Global E2E^2 is hiring for two teams in Dublin, Ireland.

Both of the teams: the job says Senior, but we are hiring at all bands.

Team A: The team is responsible for running workloads on Azure and using them
to ensure the customer experience is a good one. This role will be building
out the infrastructure to collect the telemetry from these applications, and
mine the data collected for insights into the Azure platform, and ensuring the
whole system stays up and running so that the test workloads can keep pushing
data in. There will be an element of on call work - but the on call rota will
be spread across 2 time zones, which means reasonable on call hours.

Experience in running a production high volume metrics ingestion system is a
plus, along with a steady hand for when things break.

Team 1: This team is responsible for building end to end tested reference
architecture for Azure, and is currently working on a reference multi tenant
container hosting platform based on Kubernetes (both AKS for in cloud, and
upstream K8S for edge / remote sites). The aim is to open source the work.

Upstream open source experience (in any open source IaaS stack, or IaaS
management tools like terraform / ansible) is definitely a plus, along with
experience in regulated environments (banking, telco or government).

Both teams - apply using this advert:
[https://careers.microsoft.com/us/en/job/785404/Senior-
Softwa...](https://careers.microsoft.com/us/en/job/785404/Senior-Software-
Engineer)

Any questions - graham(dot)hayes(at)microsoft(dot)com, or via the link above.

------
bbhughes12
DRW | Chicago, IL | Onsite | Full-Time | drw.com

DRW is a technology-driven, diversified principal trading firm. We trade our
own capital at our own risk, across a broad range of asset classes,
instruments and strategies, in financial markets around the world. As the
markets have evolved over the past 25 years, so has DRW – maximizing
opportunities to include real estate, cryptoassets and venture capital. With
over 1,000 employees at our Chicago headquarters and offices around the world,
we work together to solve complex problems, challenge consensus and deliver
meaningful results. It’s a place of high expectations, deep curiosity and
thoughtful collaboration.

We are hiring for the following roles:

Senior Software Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/0e7191e51](https://grnh.se/0e7191e51)

Research Developer: [https://grnh.se/b3c1eba11](https://grnh.se/b3c1eba11)

Linux Systems Engineer: [https://grnh.se/83ca61981](https://grnh.se/83ca61981)

Senior FPGA Engineer: [https://grnh.se/69f84fd81](https://grnh.se/69f84fd81)

Software Project Manager:
[https://grnh.se/ab4996751](https://grnh.se/ab4996751)

Senior Database Administrator:
[https://grnh.se/ec755c7a1](https://grnh.se/ec755c7a1)

Software Engineer (London office):
[https://grnh.se/418fdcd41](https://grnh.se/418fdcd41)

Please visit our website for more roles and information: www.drw.com.

------
chriskanan
Paige | Software Engineers & AI Scientists | NYC | Full time

Paige is using AI to improve cancer diagnosis and treatment. We have raised
$70M+. You'll be part of a team of experts in software engineering, AI, and
cancer research.

We have multiple roles open, including:

\- Sr. HL7 Engineers - [https://grnh.se/9533cb162](https://grnh.se/9533cb162)

\- AI Scientists (PhD or nearing PhD defense) -
[https://grnh.se/1489a4eb2](https://grnh.se/1489a4eb2)

\- Sr. AI Engineer - [https://grnh.se/62b8746c2](https://grnh.se/62b8746c2)

\- Sr. Backend Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/676fa8ae2](https://grnh.se/676fa8ae2)

\- Lead Data Engineer - [https://grnh.se/577f2c692](https://grnh.se/577f2c692)

We provide competitive salaries and stock options to our employees. Help us to
save lives and do something that matters.

Learn more at [https://paige.ai/](https://paige.ai/)

~~~
rays1234567
Are you hiring any Data Engineer Consultant? I have one awesome Data Engineer
coming to an end of project this week, looking for next project.

------
panabee
SEEKING FREELANCER/CONSULTANT | Part-time | SF Bay Area | Remote

\- Product -

Hotpot.ai ([https://hotpot.ai](https://hotpot.ai)), marketing graphics for
apps, extensions, side projects, and startups. (If you want free graphics,
please ask for a promo code. Happy to help HN!)

\- Editor Project -

Improve web-based editor with features and enhancements. Many hard problems if
you enjoy pixels and graphics.

\- Editor Skills/Requirements -

Expertise in JavaScript, HTML, and SVG. Passion for math and pixels, and an
openness toward loving their neglected child, fonts.

\- ML Project -

Use machine learning to automate/simplify problems in graphic design like logo
creation, image upscaling, and background removal. We have a pipeline of
projects; email to learn more.

\- ML Skills/Requirements -

Passion for ML and problems related to graphics/images.

\- Contact -

info @ panabee dot com. Please send GitHub and SO profiles, resume (optional),
hourly rate, and availability (hours per week).

\- ML Candidates -

Please share the last 3 papers you read; how you track and follow the latest
ML research; and what problems related to graphics/images you're most
interested in solving with ML.

------
Waleedasif322
NexHealth - [https://www.nexhealth.com/](https://www.nexhealth.com/) | San
Francisco SF Bay Area | Software Engineers & Problem Solvers | ONSITE | FULL-
TIME | [https://jobs.lever.co/nexhealth](https://jobs.lever.co/nexhealth)

We're building the infrastructure for people and their doctors. Think Plaid,
but for healthcare.

* Launched in 2017

* Tripled in ARR last year

* Raised a $6M seed round recently

* 8M+ patients

* 3K+ doctors

* Household names using our developers API

* Opportunity to build out the team, culture and processes and have a say in company direction

* Opportunity to help bring an old industry into 2020 while working on products that help improve the lives of doctors, office staff and patients

Potential impact: NexHealth scaled out with our network of doctors, patients,
and developers means a world where our healthcare system is living in the 21st
century. And innovation is accelerated with NexHealth technology being the
infrastructure supporting it all.

Looking for:

\- Senior Backend Platform Engineer (Ruby, Python, Docker, Redis, PostgreSQL,
Elasticsearch)

\- Frontend Engineer (javascript, React, Angular, HTML, CSS)

\- Integrations/Data Engineer (Python, SQL, Web Scraping, ETL, Data
Warehousing)

\- Full Stack Engineer (Rails, React, Angular, JS)

Apply at: [https://jobs.lever.co/nexhealth](https://jobs.lever.co/nexhealth)

Interview process:

\- 30-45 minute phone call with founder

\- 30-45 minute technical video call with founder

\- on-site to meet team, whiteboard, small project

------
kremdela
Quil Health | Senior Web (React), SRE, QA, iOS, Android, Product, UX | NYC,
Philadelphia, REMOTE | Full-time

Quil, a digital health company, delivers actionable and personalized health
itineraries for patients and caregivers, answering the question “What Happens
Next?” in their healthcare journeys. We combine the powers of precision data,
state-of-the-art technology, and security with unparalleled consumer reach to
help individuals navigate today’s chaotic healthcare landscape.

Quil is a digital health joint venture between Comcast NBCUniversal and
Independence Blue Cross. Headquartered in Philadelphia, PA with an additional
office in New York City, Quil serves individuals, healthcare providers and
payors nationally.

I'm Tyler, the Director of Engineering for Web, so one of these roles reports
to me, but I am more than happy to have a chat with anyone interested in any
of the roles.

tkremberg [at] quilhealth [dot] com or
[https://quilhealth.com/careers/](https://quilhealth.com/careers/)

------
cplamper
Healex | Cologne or Berlin, Germany | Full-time | ONSITE or REMOTE |
Fullstack, C#, PHP, Javascript

[https://healex.systems/en/jobs/](https://healex.systems/en/jobs/)

Healex is hiring skilled developers to work on our platforms for clinical
trial management, clinical research and connected healthcare with FHIR. Healex
is a digital health startup from Cologne, developing platforms for clinical
trials, clinical documentation, clinical research and FHIR based
infrastructures.

We're hiring onsite developers for our offices in Cologne and Berlin, Germany.
Remote is also a possibility. Please see link above for information, benefits,
requirements, and how to apply.

We have several openings, for example:

* Fullstack Developers

* Backend Developers

* Frontend Developers

* Product Owners

* Project Managers

* Service- and Support Specialists

Technologies we use:

* C#, .Net, PHP

* Vue.js, React, Angular, Javascript (ES6)

* PHP, Yii2

* FHIR Server and parsing plugins

* Clinical data formats: FHIR, SMART on FHIR, HL7 v2, SNOMED CT, LOINC etc.

* Docker, Cucumber/Gherkin, OpenAPI, Swagger

Apply at info AT healex DOT systems or shoot me a message at christoph DOT
plamper AT healex.systems

I can't say enough good things about working at Healex.

Cheers, Christoph

------
sidcool
ThoughtWorks Technologies | India - Pune, Bangalore, Hyderabad, Chennai,
Mumbai

We are passionate technologists who believe in the power of software and
technology as tools for social change. We contribute to a multitude of open
source projects. Primarily we are a Technology Consultancy Company. We look
for zealous Technologists who are keen to learn on job. We value Object
Oriented and Functional Skills. DevOps and Agile are a normal way of working
here.

Skillsets/Platforms/etc.: C#, Java, Ruby, Scala, Kotlin, Rust, JS,
AWS/GCP/Azure, Python, Node.js, React, Angular

Requirement: 4+ years of programming experience.

Interview process: Take-home coding assignment, Pair programming, Technical
Interview(s), Leadership

More about ThoughtWorks:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM)

[https://www.thoughtworks.com](https://www.thoughtworks.com)

Contact: siddhark[at]thoughtworks.com

Please send email with 'Hacker News' in subject line.

------
coldpie
CodeWeavers | St Paul, MN, USA | Full Time | REMOTE or ONSITE | Wine, 3D
Graphics, and General Open Source Developers | C-language systems programming

[https://www.codeweavers.com/about/jobs](https://www.codeweavers.com/about/jobs)

CodeWeavers is hiring skilled C programmers to work on the open source Wine
project and other related open source projects, including several 3D graphics
projects (Vulkan, OpenGL, and Direct3D). CodeWeavers partnered with Valve
Software to integrate Wine into the Steam for Linux client as a part of the
Steam Play (Proton) initiative. This allows Linux gamers to play Windows games
on Linux more easily. We need new, full-time developers to improve Wine's
ability to run games.

We are hiring remote programmers, US or international, as well as workers
local to Saint Paul, Minnesota. We will consider relocation, if desired, on a
case-by-case basis. Please see link above for information, benefits,
requirements, and how to apply.

~~~
doshlord
bro u never answered my question

------
SPO
Valencia | Product Engineer | SF + REMOTE |
[https://www.valenciadata.com](https://www.valenciadata.com)

Valencia is a well funded, experienced team that have built companies that
have IPO'd, been acquired, soft landed, and raised over $500M in equity. We
are hiring our founding front end (or full stack) team.

Our market entry is to help entrepreneurs with no finance background improve
their companies financial performance, which determines a company’s ability to
raise venture capital, at what valuation, which attracts great talent to the
company, and ultimately drives employee and investor returns.

FE: Typescript/React/Apollo/Next/GraphQL BE:
Typescript/PostGres/GraphQL/GoogleCloud+Services (currently)

JOIN US! [https://angel.co/company/valencia-
data/jobs/681021-product-e...](https://angel.co/company/valencia-
data/jobs/681021-product-engineer)

------
nimblehq
Nimble | Bangkok, Thailand | Fulltime | ONSITE | Visa/Work Permit + Relocation
assistance | [https://nimblehq.co/](https://nimblehq.co/)

We are a team of designers, software developers and product owners building
outstanding web and mobile applications for companies of all sizes, from
1-person startups to Fortune 500 companies. We take a product development
approach, creating custom software that people will love to use and empowering
our clients to do what they do best - better.

Web Developer (Mid - Senior Level): [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/web-
developer-14](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/web-developer-14)

Android Developer (Mid - Senior Level): [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/android-
developer-mid-senior-leve...](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/android-developer-
mid-senior-leve..).

iOS Developer (Mid - Senior Level): [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/ios-developer-
mid-senior-level-2](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/ios-developer-mid-senior-
level-2)

Technical Product Owner: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/technical-product-
owner-10](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/technical-product-owner-10)

Senior UX/UI Designer: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/senior-uxui-
designer-7](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/senior-uxui-designer-7)

We keep our recruitment process practical and straightforward:
[https://github.com/nimblehq/our-team/blob/master/join-
us/our...](https://github.com/nimblehq/our-team/blob/master/join-us/our-
recruitment-process.md)

------
anaismarsac
Arachnys | London, UK | Onsite | Software Engineer, Product Manager, Product
Designer

Arachnys makes software to help banks manage know-your-customer checks and
anti-money laundering (KYC/AML). It's perhaps what's most broken about banks
today and we're helping to fix it. Our customers are tier-1 financial
institutions and large multinationals.

At the moment we're looking for all levels of engineers working mainly in
Python and JavaScript, as well as a Product Designer and a Product Manager. We
have two projects with over 1k stars on GitHub (one pushing 5k
[https://github.com/arachnys](https://github.com/arachnys)).

Email jobs@arachnys.com or click
[https://www.arachnys.com/careers](https://www.arachnys.com/careers) to apply,
linking to your GitHub, some other code or a portfolio that tells a good story
about you.

~~~
pirocks
Link seems to be a 404.

~~~
anaismarsac
Fixed it - thanks for flagging

------
kvz
Transloadit | Suppor Engineer | Remote | ~20h a week

For any developer with some hours to spare, we’re looking to expand the
support team for our file encoding API.

You’ll help customers (devs themselves) integrate with our service and suggest
changes to our own dev team to smoothen their experience.

Transloadit spends 80% of revenue on open source and this defines our open
culture. You may know us from [https://uppy.io](https://uppy.io) or
[https://tus.io](https://tus.io).

This vacancy doesn’t have a post yet, but you can find more about our culture
here [https://transloadit.com/jobs/](https://transloadit.com/jobs/)

You’ll need to be familiar with github, node.js (or python or go), JSON Rest
APIs, the command line. We’re looking for a native English speaker. If you’re
interested let me know via $handle at transloadit dot com

~~~
ethanwillis
This sounds exactly like what I've been looking for! I'll send over an email
shortly.

~~~
kvz
Looking forward to chatting with you!

------
qrush
Wistia | Cambridge, MA | Full-Time, Onsite + Remote |
[https://wistia.com](https://wistia.com)

We're a profitable, long-term thinking oriented company serving up our
business customers' videos and shows. Read more about what we believe in here:
[https://wistia.com/about/values](https://wistia.com/about/values)

Open engineering roles:

* Lead Front End Engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/wistia/jobs/2045608](https://boards.greenhouse.io/wistia/jobs/2045608)

* Senior Software Engineer, Infrastructure: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/wistia/jobs/2045719](https://boards.greenhouse.io/wistia/jobs/2045719)

If you've got any questions feel free to DM me here or on twitter! (@qrush)

------
origin
Origin | [https://origin.io](https://origin.io) | Multiple Software Roles |
San Francisco | Full Time | Onsite

Origin's mission is to transform the $13tn manufacturing industry with 3D
printing technology. We're looking for multiple engineers to complement a
small but growing team. You would help build a modern-day manufacturing
platform:
[https://youtu.be/gwVKoxxZGk8?t=38](https://youtu.be/gwVKoxxZGk8?t=38)

Join an experienced team from places like Google, Apple, and Uber to tackle
hard problems at the intersection of software, data, hardware, and chemistry.
Our ideal engineer is interested in working across disciplines with
opportunities for rapid career growth.

Please apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/originio](https://jobs.lever.co/originio)

------
dillondoyle
4degre.es | digital advertising manager | Denver, DC, or remote

we are a political firm working for Democrats across the country. We've
expanded a good amount this cycle and need help with ad trafficking as the
election ramps up. Lots of FB ads, basic google/youtube. We have a heavy focus
on data and what would be 'direct response' in non-political world (we raise
money from ads and get email signups etc). Someone with DSP / programmatic
experience would be great. Also if on HN maybe might be a good fit - multi-
discipline is really valuable to us and pay would be proportional. Especially
video or more advanced data (sql, analytics etc).

[http://4degre.es/jobs/digital-advertising-
manager/](http://4degre.es/jobs/digital-advertising-manager/)

------
kreutz
Lugg | Front End / Back End / Full Stack Engineers | San Francisco / Remote |
[https://lugg.com](https://lugg.com)

Lugg is building the best way for you to get anything moved. We partner with
some of the biggest retailers in the world like Costco, IKEA, Restoration
Hardware, and Pottery Barn to power same-day delivery for big and bulky
furniture. With the push of a button, you are connected to movers and a truck
who arrive, load, and haul anything you need. We make it dead simple to get
your new furniture home, your craigslist purchases delivered to you, moving
all of your stuff into your new apartment, and even donating to your local
charity.

Seeking:

Front End Engineers - React, React Native, ES8, HTML, CSS

Back End Engineers - Ruby, Rails, Node.js, Postgres, Redis

Full Stack Engineers - All of the above

Email engineering-jobs@lugg.com to apply.

------
mmastrac
FullStory | Corporate Engineer | Atlanta
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/fullstory/jobs/4008502002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/fullstory/jobs/4008502002))

FullStory | IT Engineer | Atlanta
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/fullstory/jobs/4586830002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/fullstory/jobs/4586830002))

FullStory | Performance Engineer Lead | Atlanta or Remote
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/fullstory/jobs/4661007002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/fullstory/jobs/4661007002))

FullStory | Senior iOS Framework Engineer | Atlanta or Remote
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/fullstory/jobs/4566804002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/fullstory/jobs/4566804002))

FullStory | Site Reliability Engineer | Atlanta or Remote
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/fullstory/jobs/4389138002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/fullstory/jobs/4389138002))

FullStory | Software Engineer, Backend | Atlanta
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/fullstory/jobs/4619826002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/fullstory/jobs/4619826002))

FullStory | Software Engineer, Full Stack | Atlanta or Remote
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/fullstory/jobs/4552040002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/fullstory/jobs/4552040002))

=====

What do we do?

FullStory tells you everything you need to know about your digital experience.
The very nature of FullStory involves an exciting combination of technical
challenges:

* high scale recording, data analysis, and indexing, while minimizing costs

* low latency search and analytics

* unusually insightful data science and related visualizations

* an extremely lovable app (and even lovable APIs) to bring it all together

~~~
iandanforth
"everything you need to know about your digital experience"

Can you expand on this? It doesn't tell me much.

~~~
mmastrac
We're building a privacy-aware session replay and analytics tool.

Basically this means we're looking at providing tools to allow our customers
to capture the minimum amount of data to visually reconstruct playback with
the absolute minimum personal data (if any).

From the analytics data we can capture aggregated data on
frustration/flow/etc.

This is a drastic simplification of what we do, but the scale we're working on
and the opportunity to do the right thing in this space is what keeps me here.

------
sickeythecat
Yugabyte | Multiple Positions - DB Engineering, Frontend, SRE, Dev Advocate,
Training | Sunnyvale, CA | ONSITE & REMOTE |
[https://www.yugabyte.com/careers/](https://www.yugabyte.com/careers/)

Yugabyte is made up of a team that built and ran Facebook’s NoSQL platform and
worked first-hand on a number of databases such as Apache HBase, Apache
Cassandra (from even before it was open sourced), Oracle, and RocksDB. We came
together because we enjoy solving hard data problems, and our growing team
continues doing just that. Yugabyte is currently looking for talented people
to join our team and help us keep the momentum going. -
[https://www.yugabyte.com/](https://www.yugabyte.com/)

------
nicholaides
PromptWorks | Multiple positions | Philadelphia PA | ONSITE |
[https://promptworks.com/](https://promptworks.com/)

We are a development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling
is to help companies create amazing, intuitive web & mobile applications,
APIs, products, and services.

Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery, kaizen, and TDD/BDD
aren't just ideas we pay lip service to, but core practices of our day-to-day
work.

We love polyglots. We use lots of Ruby, Python, Elixir and JavaScript (mostly
TypeScript, React and React Native).

Open positions:

• Senior Software Engineer

• Software Engineer

• Senior React Native Engineer

• Senior Software Project Manager

• Software Project Manager

[https://www.promptworks.com/jobs](https://www.promptworks.com/jobs)

------
jherg
Fooda ([https://www.fooda.com/](https://www.fooda.com/)) | iOS Engineers |
Chicago, IL | Full-Time | ONSITE

We believe a workplace food program is something employees should love and
look forward to every day. Powered by technology and a network of over 1,000
restaurants and 800+ clients, Fooda feeds hungry people at work through our
ongoing food programs located within companies and office buildings. Every
day, each Fooda location is served by different restaurants that come onsite
and serve fresh lunch from their chef’s unique menus. Now with over 30 million
meals sold, Fooda operates in nineteen major US cities and plans for continued
expansion.

\- Senior iOS Engineer

\- iOS Engineer

If you’re interested, please reach out to jake.hergott@fooda.com

~~~
utzig
I would like to mention that the meaning of Fooda in Portuguese is "f*ck"
(actually it's written "foda", although both words would sound the same). Just
letting you know so hopefully it won't come back to bite you someday!

------
alottabit
TestFit | Software Engineer | Dallas, TX | Full-time | Onsite

We design buildings in milliseconds. Desktop software written in plain old C.
See it in action here: [https://blog.testfit.io/](https://blog.testfit.io/).

If you like managing your own memory, optimizing algorithms to run in under a
millisecond, and solving tough problems using 2D vectors and trigonometry,
then we might be the company for you. Being prone to ranting about how much
RAM Slack uses is also a good sign.

The full job description and application link can be found here:
[https://blog.testfit.io/engineerprogrammer](https://blog.testfit.io/engineerprogrammer)

------
brettz
Pornhub | Adult content | Montreal QC | On-site Come work at a top 10 traffic
site. We are looking for:

-Senior Product Manager

-Technical Product Owner

-Senior PHP Developers

Must be willing to relocate to Montreal. Email me your CV: jobs@pornhub.com
and please mention you saw the post on HN. More info on pornhub.com/jobs

------
ljsokal
MongoDB -- NYC | Lead Software Engineer, Service Architecture | Full-Time
Onsite| Base + RSU's We're growing our Service Architecture team, part of our
Distributed Systems group, and are looking for a Lead Engineer. In this role,
you would lead a team to develop core infrastructure for our distributed
database. Your work would range from library design to low-level optimization
and more in the newest C++ standards. Any interest? Please reach out to me at
lauren.sokal@mongodb.com, or apply directly at
[https://www.mongodb.com/careers/jobs/2091815](https://www.mongodb.com/careers/jobs/2091815)

------
ucbspace
Space Sciences Lab, UC Berkeley | Embedded Software Engineer | Berkeley, CA |
ONSITE FULLTIME |
[https://www.ssl.berkeley.edu/](https://www.ssl.berkeley.edu/)

Got Mars?

The Space Sciences Lab is looking for a full-time embedded software engineer
to write the instrument flight software for the twin-spacecraft ESCAPDE
mission to Mars. If you have experience writing high-quality, reliable
software in an embedded context (in C using FreeRTOS, uC/OS-III, VxWorks,
RTEMS, etc.), we'd like to hear from you!

About the position:

* The high-level requirements and tentative board design are complete. You'll come up to speed on the requirements and begin the software design, then move on to writing and testing the software. You'll support the software throughout instrument integration, launch, and commissioning.

* There are other flight software developers at SSL you may consult with, but this will be your project. You'll have a high degree of autonomy in this position and will work primarily with the system engineer and project manager.

About the Space Sciences Lab:

* We conduct peaceful scientific research for NASA, NSF, and other funding sources on a variety of platforms including satellites, rockets, high-altitude balloons, and ground stations.

* The work environment isn't corporate or startup; it's an independent research lab in a university setting. The engineering work is both interesting and impactful, and there is great appreciation for engineers who love their craft.

* The work environment is collaborative, supportive, friendly, and exciting!

* Like at startups, generalists do well here and there is flexibility to move between roles. Unlike startups, there is great stability. And a pension.

Apply: [https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/aerospace-
engineer-7115u-...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/aerospace-
engineer-7115u-0546u-%235854-at-university-of-california-berkeley-1728683502)

Questions answered: ucbspace@gmail.com

~~~
ucbspace
Update: We're launching on a SpaceX Falcon Heavy!

[https://www.space.com/spacex-falcon-heavy-launching-nasa-
psy...](https://www.space.com/spacex-falcon-heavy-launching-nasa-psyche-
asteroid-mission.html)

------
arekkas
ORY | Munich, Germany | On Site | FULLTIME

We build stuff for an emerging cloud infrastructure. It’s security, zero
trust, hardcore bullet proof engineering. It’s Golang, K8S, React, Hashicorp
etc. - no more buzzwords! Just drop us a short introductory email to
jobs@ory.sh. We believe that great engineering deserves to be paid
accordingly.

Our open positions (all full-time in Munich, Germany):

Software Engineer / Go; Software Engineer / React; Software Engineer / SRE

Our GitHub: [https://github.com/ory](https://github.com/ory)

Our Website: [https://ory.sh](https://ory.sh)

------
marblestation
NASA ADS | Front-End Developer | Cambridge, MA (US) | Onsite | Full-time |
VISA Sponsorship Available

The NASA/Astrophysics Data System is seeking a talented Front End Developer.
Your front-end code will empower astrophysicists around the world to solve the
mysteries of the universe.

Job description: [https://adsabs.github.io/jobs/front-
end](https://adsabs.github.io/jobs/front-end) | NASA ADS:
[https://ui.adsabs.harvard.edu/](https://ui.adsabs.harvard.edu/)

Do not hesitate to contact us directly at adshelp@cfa.harvard.edu

------
garysieling
Element 84 | Alexandria, VA | REMOTE or Local | Senior DevOps Engineer

Senior DevOps / Cloud Engineer (Remote Friendly!) to help us build large scale
data pipelines with remote sensing and life sciences data in the cloud.

Job Description + Apply here:
[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/Element84Inc/74399970673121...](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/Element84Inc/743999706731216-senior-
devops-cloud-engineer-can-be-
remote-?trid=0006ae2b-c590-4166-b07c-556698fd0a0e)

Apply above, I'm not the hiring manager available if you have questions - gary
@ company name . com.

~~~
elbear
Is this US only or worldwide?

~~~
garysieling
US

~~~
elbear
Thanks for the reply!

------
petter_wehype
Wehype | Uppsala, Sweden (ONSITE) | Full-time |
[https://career.wehype.it/](https://career.wehype.it/)

Hey, Gaming, Twitch, YouTube & Influencer Marketing - is that something you
are passionate about?

Wehype is looking for Systems Engineers and Web Engineers who thrive in a
fast-paced, high-energy environment and who live and breathe gaming. We are a
marketing technology company providing game publishers and other brands with
access to a large talent pool of gaming content creators. In a short period of
time, the company has built a network of thousands of creators globally.

We provide our services to industry leaders such as Electronic Arts, Ubisoft,
SEGA, Square Enix, Activision, Universal Music, Warner Music, Asus & Logitech
to name a few.

Our current tech stack is Material Design, Angular, Redux, .NET Web API,
MSSQL, Elasticsearch, and .NET Core microservices in an AWS environment.

We are currently looking for a Web Engineer and a Systems Engineer.

Read more about the roles on our career page here:

[https://career.wehype.it/jobs/805654-web-
engineer](https://career.wehype.it/jobs/805654-web-engineer)
[https://career.wehype.it/jobs/806130-systems-
engineer](https://career.wehype.it/jobs/806130-systems-engineer)

------
natebecker
VoiceOps | Head of Engineering (also Senior Engineer) | San Francisco | ONSITE
| FULL-TIME | www.voiceops.com

VoiceOps is a Series A enterprise SaaS company that helps call centers get
insight into their millions of customer conversations, and we are looking for
a bright and ambitious head of engineering. Why join VoiceOps? You'll:

-Build the engineering culture you've dreamed of -- work with super bright colleagues who really care about building something great -Develop and build upon super-interesting tech -- deploy text classification and audio processing ML pipelines; structure and understand conversations at scale -Go after a big market that signs big contracts -- our average customer pays us six figures; huge addressable market -Drive real value for customers -- we generate a 15% close rate lift in rep-level AB tests

We raised $11M from Bain, Accel, and YC, have >$1M in revenue, and a core user
base who uses us 1+ hour / day. We've got all the right ingredients, and we
need an excellent technical leader to help put everything together. We don’t
have a CTO co-founder, so this role will be calling the shots on all things
technical at the company. Here's some recent press on us:
[https://techcrunch.com/2019/08/27/voiceops-
seriesa/](https://techcrunch.com/2019/08/27/voiceops-seriesa/).

Interested? Shoot me a note at nate@voiceops.com.

------
fuzzythinker
CancerLinQ | San Francisco, CA or Alexandria, VA | Full Time | ONSITE or
REMOTE possible | Full-stack and Frontend Web application development |
Javascript, Nodejs, React

ASCO (American Society of Clinical Oncology) has embarked on a pioneering
effort to develop a learning healthcare system in oncology. This system,
CancerLinQ, (www.cancerlinq.org) aggregates data from the day to day care of
cancer patients to improve the quality of care and improve health outcomes of
all patients with cancer.

We are looking for hands-on software engineers who are looking to make an
impact in the fight against cancer by deploying the latest technologies on
challenging problems. We are headquartered in Alexandria, Virginia also have
an office in San Francisco, CA.

We currently have 2 positions open - Full-stack and Frontend. We are looking
for passionate software engineers with extensive web application development
experience and solid Javascript skills. Full-stack:
[https://asco.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/ASCO/job/San-
Franci...](https://asco.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/ASCO/job/San-
Francisco/Full-Stack-Software-Engineer_R212) Frontend:
[https://asco.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/ASCO/job/San-
Franci...](https://asco.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/ASCO/job/San-
Francisco/Senior-Software-Engineer---Applications_R276)

------
fabk
Regeneron Pharmaceuticals, Inc. (www.regeneron.com) | New York City area
(Tarrytown, NY) | Full-time | ONSITE | VISA | Can sponsor visas |

Regeneron (NASDAQ: REGN) is a leading biotechnology company that invents life-
transforming medicines for people with serious diseases. The Regeneron
Genetics Center (RGC) is a wholly-owned subsidiary of the Company, whose goals
are to apply large scale human genetics to identify new drug targets and to
guide the development of therapeutics programs and precision medicine.

The position will be responsible for conducting analyses involving clinical
and phenotypic data for genetics studies as well as clinical development and
commercial programs. Responsibilities will include curating, cleaning, and
analyzing large-scale phenotypic datasets, including de-identified EHR
extracts from external collaborators, targeted clinical datasets in selected
cohorts, and internal datasets from clinical trials and other human subject
research.

[https://careers.regeneron.com/job/REGEA002619399BR5080/Senio...](https://careers.regeneron.com/job/REGEA002619399BR5080/Senior-
Manager-Clinical-Informatics)

The hiring manager is my boss and you'd become my colleague, my peer. Feel
free to ask me anything. You can reach me at 2020_03_09@kury.dev.

------
witwiwaldo
CACI | Back-End Java Developers, Cloud/DevOps Engineers | Denver, CO | Full-
Time Onsite | [https://careers.caci.com/](https://careers.caci.com/)

We are seeking passionate developers. You’ll get to work on a team conducting
research and development granting you with the freedom to explore new
technologies and capabilities to truly push the limits of some of the most
cutting edge software within the company. This will provide you with an
unparalleled opportunity to grow and advance.

The back-end capabilities currently include: Natural Language Processing, Real
Time Streaming and Alerting using Apache Storm, High-Throughput Data Ingest
into RDBMS and NoSQL data stores, Batch Analytics with MapReduce/Spark, and
Entity-relationship modeling via a graph database and Lucene all available
within Amazon Web Services

This list is just a starting point though and you’ll have the freedom to
introduce new technologies and capabilities in order to the push the
boundaries of what we can do! You can expect to work with highly motivated
teammates that will support and push you, and will expect reciprocal action on
your part.

See
[https://careers.caci.com/ListJobs?Keyword=220890+OR+223251+O...](https://careers.caci.com/ListJobs?Keyword=220890+OR+223251+OR+225895+OR+225897+OR+226401+OR+229897+OR+230099)
for the specific openings. Applications will be promptly responded to.

------
Bipasha
Software Engineering- Mentor | Bangalore | ONSITE | Full-time employment | 75
paid vacations days | INR100K learning & travel allowance | Competitive
compensation | Apply at [https://bit.ly/2S9PNVw](https://bit.ly/2S9PNVw)

If you've ever thought of sharing your programming skills, we want you.
MountBlue Technologies ([https://www.mountblue.io](https://www.mountblue.io))
is looking for great software engineers to mentor the next generation of
coders. Come, contribute towards making India a nation of coders. You have
been saying you want to give back- here is your chance

Design, plan and implement a 9-12 weeks intensive programming bootcamp in one
of the various streams such as Full-Stack Web development, Android, iOS,
front-end intensive, backend intensive etc. Be a coach and a cheer leader.
Continuously push, nudge and encourage, trainees to produce their best work.

MountBlue vision is to be an alternative to traditional college education.
Currently, MountBlue’s business is running coding bootcamps for entry level
programmers on most in-demand web and mobile technologies, with a view of
finding them rewarding development careers in startups. Our developers are in
some of the most well-known startups in India- from bootstrapped software
shops to unicorns. If successful, MountBlue will rewrite the technology
education paradigm in the country

------
vasanthjohn
Adthena | Data Engineer, Full Stack Engineer, Front End Engineer | London |
Full-time | Onsite | Visa

Athena's Technology team is a market leader in developing Competitive
Intelligence for AdTech Search. Our Application and Data teams develop
unparalleled technologies that help our clients understand their paid and
organic search landscape and improve campaign performance. With published
authors and award winning data scientists who contribute some of the major
machine learning and distributed data technologies; we are a friendly,
passionate group of engineers making a career out of building great software
for our customers.

We’re always looking for great talent! / Data Engineer - Scala, Spark / Full
Stack - React, Java / Front End - React

Technologies we use! / Languages: Java, Scala, JavaScript (React, Backbone),
SQL and scripting using Bash and Python / Frameworks: DropWizard, React, Akka
and Play Framework (Scala) / Databases: PostgreSQL, AWS(S3), Redshift, Redis,
MongoDB, Cassandra / Technologies: RabbitMQ (messaging), Quartz scheduling,
Docker and Kubernetes, Maven / CI/CD: TeamCity, Jenkins / Source Control: Git
(GitHub) / Other Tools: IntelliJ IDEA, Jira, Grafana

Join us today! \- [https://www.adthena.com/adthena-
life/vacancies/](https://www.adthena.com/adthena-life/vacancies/) \-
techcareers@adthena.com

------
ibrandyljackson
CareMessage (YC W14) | Remote DevOps Engineer | Remote (North, Central or
South America) | Full Time |
[https://www.caremessage.org/careers](https://www.caremessage.org/careers)

CareMessage is a non-profit dedicated to using mobile technology to improve
healthcare outcomes for underserved patient populations. Our web-based
platform allows healthcare providers to reduce no-shows, increase attendance
to preventive care screenings, and improve chronic disease management- all via
simple “nudges” sent through text message.

We are looking for a Remote DevOps Engineer to help build and maintain our
large, highly scalable, cloud-based web platform that streamlines care
management and delivers interactive mobile programs to improve health
outcomes. You’ll be working on: leading automation of our infrastructure and
creating a highly scalable and fault-tolerant platform. Our engineering team
follows agile principles in a test driven development process. We are a remote
first team that values open collaboration and shared ownership.

Tech stack includes: automation with Ansible, Kubernetes, Docker, PostgreSQL,
Shell Scripting, Ruby, Python, Nginx, Redis, Google Cloud

* Remote DevOps Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/caremessage/310bf63d-1f55-4fc2-bfd9-89...](https://jobs.lever.co/caremessage/310bf63d-1f55-4fc2-bfd9-89bb028895b0)

------
BomboraHiring
Bombora | Senior Data Engineer | Reno | Full Time
|[https://bombora.com/about/bombora-
careers/?gh_jid=4465114002](https://bombora.com/about/bombora-
careers/?gh_jid=4465114002)

Bombora is a mature startup working to build sustainable marketing solutions
for the B2B space.

Our engineers are primarily located in the Reno downtown area. You will work
alongside our data scientists and ML engineers, to support Bombora R&D’s
mission to design, develop and maintain our world class B2B DaaS ecosystem,
leveraging machine intelligence and web-content consumption data at-scale. We
build software in Go and Python (but it's not important that you already know
these languages). Knowledge of the following programs is helpful: Apache
Spark, Apache Beam, Apache Airflow, Google’s Dataproc, Dataflow, Kubernetes
Engine, Pub/Sub, and BigQuery platforms, SciPy, PySpark, Spark Streaming, and
MLBase libraries. Working knowledge of algorithms, data structures, databases,
Git, OOP desired.

We’re trailblazing, innovative, driven, passionate and slightly quirky
individuals. Apply here: [https://bombora.com/about/bombora-
careers/?gh_jid=4465114002](https://bombora.com/about/bombora-
careers/?gh_jid=4465114002)

------
bflowers
MediKeeper | Full-Stack .NET Engineer and other roles | San Diego, CA | ONSITE
| Full-Time | [https://www.medikeeper.com](https://www.medikeeper.com)

Medikeeper helps millions of employees and health plan members engage in
preventative wellness programs and actively close gaps in their health care.
You can find out more about our products, here:
[https://medikeeper.com/products/](https://medikeeper.com/products/)

As our newest .NET Software Engineer, you'll work with the rest of the team in
our San Diego offices. We're looking for proactive, quality-oriented, self-
startering engineers who are excited to work closely with a smart product
team. We're currently a small company with lots of planned, funded growth, so
this is an opportunity to get in early and grow with the company!

Here's the full .NET Engineer role description:
[https://bit.ly/2vzAI5z](https://bit.ly/2vzAI5z)

We're also hiring for QA Engineers and a Product Owner.

I'm the hiring manager for our engineering team and I'm assisting with the PO
role, so if you'd like to learn more about any of these openings, please email
me directly at the address in my HN profile, or contact me through LinkedIn.
Happy to take questions directly! Please mention that you saw this post on HN.

------
Arcesium
Arcesium | Core Infrastructure Co-op | Distributed Systems Engineer |
Infrastructure Engineer | Product Manager | Senior Front End Engineer | Site
Reliability Engineer – Distributed Systems | Summer Software Engineer Intern |
Technical Relationship Manager | New York, NY | Onsite | Full-Time | Visa

Arcesium is a post-trade technology and professional services firm. We offer a
new way for hedge fund managers to scale their business while maintaining
control of critical non-investment activities. Arcesium combines a
comprehensive and fully-integrated technology platform with a team of
experienced hedge fund professionals to solve the most complex post-trade
challenges of asset managers. From real-time integration with order management
systems to robust and automated oversight of third-party administrators,
Arcesium offers managers an elegant, unified, and expert solution for their
entire post-trade process.

Arcesium is hiring for the following roles:

\- Core Infrastructure Co-op \- Distributed Systems Engineer \- Infrastructure
Engineer \- Product Manager \- Senior Front End Engineer \- Site Reliability
Engineer – Distributed Systems \- Summer Software Engineer Intern \- Technical
Relationship Manager

To learn more about these positions, please visit our
[https://arcesium.com/careers.html](https://arcesium.com/careers.html).

To be considered, please send your resume to careers@arcesium.com.

------
Fleetio
Fleetio | 2 Mobile Engineer positions: iOS Engineer & Android Engineer | Full-
time | REMOTE (US-based candidates only) |
[https://www.fleetio.com](https://www.fleetio.com)

Fleetio is a modern software platform that helps thousands of organizations
around the world manage a fleet of vehicles. Our engineering team is made up
of 17 mid to senior-level developers who love their craft. You'll be joining a
tight-knit agile mobile team of 4 (3 Senior Mobile Engineers + 1 Product
Manager). We are a family-friendly company (all 90 of us) that is still young
enough for you to get a nice slice of equity but old enough (est. 2012) to be
a stable and healthy place to work.

iOS Engineer:
[https://apply.workable.com/fleetio/j/8E08081A59/](https://apply.workable.com/fleetio/j/8E08081A59/)
Android Engineer:
[https://apply.workable.com/fleetio/j/0D6E54E5E5/](https://apply.workable.com/fleetio/j/0D6E54E5E5/)

Perks: competitive pay, company stock, 401k match, health, vision & dental
insurance, strong remote working culture (33% of our employees work remotely),
fitness incentive & professional development budget.

If you’re passionate about crafting quality code and building beautiful iOS or
Android applications used by tens of thousands of customers, we would love to
hear from you. Shoot us your application today!

------
jjmata
Microverse | Remote only | Full time

Microverse is a global, distributed school for software developers that
doesn't charge students anything until they get hired.

The company is backed by Y Combinator and other top tier investors from
Silicon Valley, and the team works remotely from more than 7 countries:

See [https://techcrunch.com/2020/02/25/investors-bet-millions-
on-...](https://techcrunch.com/2020/02/25/investors-bet-millions-on-
microverse-a-lambda-school-for-the-developing-world/)

We have full-time students in 70+ countries, thousands of applicants per month
from ~200 countries, and graduates from Nigeria to Mexico that have increased
their salaries by 2-10x after completing the program.

We currently are hiring for several roles: Head of Business Development &
Partnerships || Lead Ruby on Rails Software Engineer || Student Success
Advocate.

We offer: Opportunity to join a rapidly growing company and shape our
direction and organization || The chance to join the whole team at company
retreats somewhere around the world once every nine months or so || Work
alongside a fully distributed team that lives all around the world and is from
7 different countries.

Apply here:
[https://angel.co/company/microverse/jobs/](https://angel.co/company/microverse/jobs/)

------
pjg
Checkbook.io | Blockchain enabled Digital Checks | San Mateo/ San Francisco CA
| ONSITE | Full-time | Engineering | $100K+ and equity We are a fintech
startup and solving the problem of paper Checks (sending payments) but
converting them to Instant Payments. Contrary to popular opinion paper Checks
are not going away, in fact according the 2018 report by the Federal Reserve
15.2 Billion paper Checks were sent in the US alone, transferring a sum of
money 3X times VISA/MC combined! We’ve built a way to send images of Checks
instantly in email/text and the recipient can Deposit them online by verifying
their bank account instantly. Basically we are doing to paper Checks what
Stripe and Square have done to the Credit Card space. We’re in midst of our
Series A, seeing exponential growth, have a small but great team and super
investors (Tim Draper, Naval Ravikant/Kevin Laws of Angelist thru one of their
angelist funds, our customers and many more ) i.e. this would be a good time
to join

Looking for both a back-end as well as a front-end engineer. Need to have a
strong background in being able to write scalable software, preferably multi-
paradigm, disciplined. - I’m the Founder of the company - this is a “co-
founder” level opportunity - you’ll be working with me and other core people
in the team. Work hard - play hard.

Our tech stack is Python, Angular, Postgres.

We move fast - if you’ve done a hackathon - we’ll probably want to do one with
you and it’ll be clear if we are a mutual fit

Email admin@checkbook.io or pj [at] checkbook.io

------
famousactress
Elation Health | Software Engineer | Carlsbad, CA (San Diego metro) |
[https://elationhealth.com](https://elationhealth.com)

At Elation we make tools for physicians and their patients that improve the
efficiency and fidelity of their relationship, and help to make the delivery
of excellent, proactive healthcare possible. We have various openings across
the rest of the organization which you can see here:
[https://www.elationhealth.com/careers/](https://www.elationhealth.com/careers/)
but specifically I'm focused on growing our backend engineering team. Elation
is headquartered in San Francisco but our backend and platform teams are
distributed and we're growing a new hub in Carlsbad where I'm based. My
biggest focus currently is finding candidates for that hub.

Tech stack is AWS/Python/Django/MySQL/ReactJS. We have a great team full of
people that really value working closely with product, customer-experience,
and users. Lots of interesting problems to solve!

Apply on the website if interested, and feel free to reach out to me directly
if you have any questions or are curious! You can reach out to me directly at
phill.tornroth@elationhealth.com - I'm doing the hiring in SD and after years
of remote and SF based recruiting really interested in meeting exciting people
down here (I live in Encinitas/Carlsbad area). I'm always happy to chat about
specific positions, the company, or healthcare in general.

------
kprybol
Certilytics | Louisville, KY | REMOTE (US Only) | Machine Learning Research
Engineer

Do you enjoy reading the latest machine learning research on Arxiv? Do you
challenge yourself to reverse engineer interesting papers? Do you seek to
apply existing algorithms to new domains and develop creative and novel
solutions to difficult problems? If so, come join our team at Certilytics!

Certilytics, Inc. provides sophisticated predictive analytics solutions to
major healthcare organizations by integrating financial, clinical, and
behavioral insights.

As a machine learning research engineer, you'll be responsible for designing
and running experiments to bring the latest deep learning advances from the
literature to our products. As part of the data science team, you will be
responsible for building models for clinical and financial risk prediction,
performing original research, and contributing to a proprietary machine
learning library. The ideal candidate will have a strong background in natural
language processing and familiarity with the inner workings of RNN’s and
transformer networks (Join a flexible, energetic team in bringing the best of
deep learning to healthcare.

Apply here:
[https://jobs.silkroad.com/CarewiseHealth/Certilytics/jobs/20...](https://jobs.silkroad.com/CarewiseHealth/Certilytics/jobs/202)

~~~
iandanforth
Does "performing original research" include publication?

~~~
p1esk
They mention "proprietary machine learning library" in the same sentence, so
my guess is no.

~~~
iandanforth
Even Apple's research group publishes. They may not make the code public of
course.

------
dmichulke
Ministry of Education of Luxembourg| Statistician | Luxembourg City | ONSITE |
[https://govjobs.public.lu/fr/postuler/postes-
vacants/employe...](https://govjobs.public.lu/fr/postuler/postes-
vacants/employes/2020/A1/Mars/20200304-statisticienmfrf00012469-31149.html)

The Luxembourgish Ministry of Education is hiring a Statistician. The job
posting is in French but I'll highlight the most important points:

\- You need to be an EU citizen

\- You need to be able to speak French, German and Luxembourgish at Niveau B1,
B2, C1 (you can choose which is which). That said, if you have a good command
of German, you can get Level B1 in Luxembourgish within 10-20 days of 1-2
hours of practice each day (I did that).

\- Mission is to use all the data (they have a lot, but sometimes of
questionable quality) to gain insights on how to improve the quality and
outcomes of education.

\- You'll work in an international team and hear 4-6 languages daily, the team
is very open-minded, young and from a lot of different backgrounds

\- Salary is exceptional for European standards, especially if you factor in
Luxembourgish taxes. Starting salary is 80k gross (52k net assuming unmarried,
no kids) and you'll reach 90k within 3 years. The sums are higher if you have
kids, prior experience, a PhD, ...

My eMail is in my profile

------
dss_sre_manager
Disney Streaming Services | SRE/DevOps Manager | NY and Remote in US | Full-
Time | [https://jobs.disneycareers.com/job/new-york/manager-
develope...](https://jobs.disneycareers.com/job/new-york/manager-developer-
productivity-engineering/391/14528182)

Developer Productivity Engineering is a distributed, remote-first group that
owns internal tools used to build, deploy, and operate the services that make
up Disney Streaming’s products including Disney+, ESPN+, and more. Built for
AWS with a variety of open source software, our services are used by dozens of
engineering teams across the company. We strive to act as a productivity
multiplier by offering our customers rich primitives for delivering their
services, allowing them to focus more on product.

As a manager in Developer Productivity Engineering, you will help cultivate an
environment where people can do their best work through strategic thinking,
coaching, and career advocacy. You will own the delivery and quality of your
team’s commitments to its customers and collaborate across the organization to
ensure appropriate prioritization. You should have a passion for servant
leadership, team building, and empathy-driven development.

This position can be worked remotely, or in NYC. For complete posting and
information please see link.

------
usdsgov
United States Digital Service | Senior Product Managers, Senior Designers,
Senior Software Engineers, Senior Site Reliability Engineers, and more! |
Washington, DC | ONSITE [https://www.usds.gov/](https://www.usds.gov/)

We're looking for the most tenacious designers, software engineers, product
managers, and more, who are committed to untangling, rewiring, and redesigning
critical government services. You'll join a team of the most talented
technologists from across the private sector and government. No government
experience or resume required! We work on some of the biggest issues affecting
the American people there are: immigration, veterans, students, health care,
and more. Come join us in shifting government tech in the right direction!

See one of our Reports to Congress for examples of what you could be working
on:

[https://www.usds.gov/report-to-
congress/2017/07/](https://www.usds.gov/report-to-congress/2017/07/)

In plain language: We are looking for empathetic and mission focused
engineers, designers, product managers, government procurement specialists,
bureaucracy hackers, and more with 3+ years of experience in the tech industry
to work on sometimes ambiguous-- sometimes huge-- but always impactful work
for the American people.

Apply here:

[https://www.usds.gov/apply](https://www.usds.gov/apply)

------
ruio
Skyscanner | full-time senior and lead hires | London, Barcelona, Edinburgh,
Glasgow, Budapest, Sofia, Shenzhen | ONSITE, VISA
[https://grnh.se/e5b065cc1](https://grnh.se/e5b065cc1)

We're one of the biggest travel search products in the world. We have a unique
position in the market and are continuing our incredible growth as a tech
company. We'll soon be a top-100 website in the world by traffic.

Hiring at an experienced level in lots of disciplines: engineering managers,
backend with microservices & distributed systems, big data & data science &
machine learning, full stack (modern frontend + api skills), designers,
product, iOS & Android. Languages we like and have great tooling for: Java,
Python, JavaScript & NodeJS.

We have a number of offices in Europe, and are focusing on Scotland, London
and Barcelona in particular.

We want to hire great people to solve large-scale challenges and build
industry-leading new products. In short, if you've got good software industry
and tech company experience, know what best practices look like, and have the
drive to improve product and people around you, we're interested.

I see a lot of freedom, responsibility, accountability here. We have room to
make decisions, move fast, and the encouragement to make things better. It's
exciting.

Please ping me an email at matteo.ruina @ skyscanner.net if you have
questions.

Permanent & onsite roles only. Relocation / visa assistance for senior roles.

------
mkx
Dover | San Francisco, CA | Senior Software Engineer | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://www.dover.io/careers](https://www.dover.io/careers)

Dover is building the first truly modern recruiting agency. We help some of
the fastest growing companies hire the best talent for their open roles.

The Dover engineering team is small but incredibly effective. We value
productivity over face-time, action over inaction, and focus over feature
creep.

As one of our first few engineers, you'll have a massive level of ownership
over our engineering culture, end-to-end ownership over the systems that you
build, and influence on product direction.

At the core of what we're building is a simple question—"is person X a good
fit for job Y"—but doing this well is challenging, requiring a combination of
large-scale data scraping, aggregation and processing. We pride ourselves in
automating things nobody thought possible.

We primarily code in Python, with some occasional JavaScript. We leverage
Kubernetes heavily for our orchestration and deployment. We also make
extensive use of Google Cloud, Docker, Postgres, Mongo, and ElasticSearch
within our infrastructure.

You're a full-stack or backend engineer with 3+ years of software experience
at one or more companies with a strong engineering culture. You're ready to be
an individual contributor, design and build sophisticated systems quickly, and
work in a fast-paced environment.

Contact: hello@dover.io

------
pql
ProteinQure - [https://proteinqure.com/](https://proteinqure.com/) |
Computational drug design | Senior Full Stack Engineer & ML Scientist |
Toronto (onsite)

At ProteinQure, we are building a computational platform for the design of
protein therapeutics. We are working with multiple of the largest pharma
companies in the world.

Our technology combines computational biophysical models with statistical and
machine learning approaches to enable us to search across vast spaces of
protein therapeutics. We build and deploy these computational modules using a
scalable cloud computing infrastructure and complement their predictions with
results from wet lab experiments. We utilize advanced computing architectures
based on high-performance GPUs, TPUs and investigate novel methodologies in
biophysical modelling.

We are a seed-stage company and have just recently raised our $4M USD seed
round by some of the top Silicon Valley and Canadian investors. We are
expanding our 16-person multidisciplinary team.

This an opportunity to be an early technical employee at a deep tech company
and grow into leadership roles as we scale.

For more details about the roles and the company, check out our job
descriptions:
[https://jobs.lever.co/proteinqure/](https://jobs.lever.co/proteinqure/)

------
aaronkaplan
IRI, Columbia University | Palisades, New York (near NYC) | Staff Associate
(software developer and trainer) | ONSITE, full-time

The International Research Institute for Climate and Society (IRI), part of
Columbia University's Earth Institute, works with decision makers in
developing countries to help them use climate science for the good of their
populations, particularly in agriculture and public health (e.g. providing
crop insurance, targeting pesticide application to control the spread of
locusts). The IRI Data Library is a web application that's used for much of
that work. We're looking for a a software developer to help build, maintain,
and support the Data Library. There will be travel involved (15%) to install
the software and train users in developing countries.

The application is a 25 year old crufty mix of Fortran, C, Perl,
JavaScript/jQuery, and a custom dialect of Forth. We're rebuilding it on a new
foundation of python/xarray/dask, while continuing to support all the vital
work that depends on the existing system.

Minimum qualifications: B.S. and 4 years' experience, web development skills,
familiarity with Earth Science datasets.

IRI is located on Columbia's Lamont campus, in a bucolic setting 15 miles up
the Hudson River from the city. There's a free shuttle between Lamont and the
main campus in Morningside Heights.

As I write this, the opening hasn't been officially posted yet. I'll give an
update as soon as it's official. In the meantime, contact me for info.

------
connie-unify
UnifyID | Redwood City, CA | Full-time | Onsite | Competitive |
[https://unify.id/](https://unify.id/)

UnifyID is building a revolutionary identity platform based on implicit
authentication. Our solution allows people to identify themselves in a unique
way that is extremely difficult to forge or crack. Best of all, we are doing
it in a way that respects user privacy.

Latest Announcements -
[https://unify.id/press.html](https://unify.id/press.html) \- SXSW Security &
Privacy 2017 Winner \- RSA Innovation Sandbox Unanimous 2017 Winner \-
TechCrunch Disrupt SF Battlefield 2016 Runner-Up \- Stanford StartX S15

Roles: \- Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[http://bit.ly/2o6BRhw](http://bit.ly/2o6BRhw) \- Machine Learning Engineer:
[http://bit.ly/31NAqmF](http://bit.ly/31NAqmF) \- Senior iOS Engineer:
[http://bit.ly/2Iqn08x](http://bit.ly/2Iqn08x) \- Android Lead Engineer:
[http://bit.ly/2o67LL5](http://bit.ly/2o67LL5) \- Lead DevOps Engineer:
[http://bit.ly/30K9eDN](http://bit.ly/30K9eDN)

Excellent team, comprehensive benefits, great light-filled office, visa
sponsorship, exciting growth, and meaningful impact at this early-stage VC
funded startup.

Email: careers@unify.id

------
whafro
PathAI | Boston, MA or Austin, TX | [https://pathai.com](https://pathai.com) |
Onsite / Remote (US)

PathAI is looking for software engineers, managers, and security
engineers/analysts to work toward detecting diseases like cancer faster and
more accurately while paving the way toward personalized medicine.

We're particularly looking for our first full-time security engineering hire,
focused on SecOps, and just posted the job this morning:
[https://www.pathai.com/careers/?gh_jid=4636441002](https://www.pathai.com/careers/?gh_jid=4636441002)

I wrote a bit this past month about what it is we do, so you can better get a
sense of the impact our work can have:
[https://twitter.com/mjacksonw/status/1191735008114987009](https://twitter.com/mjacksonw/status/1191735008114987009)

We're working with a modern stack using Python/Django/Flask/DRF, alongside a
Vue-powered front-end. Services are containerized, and we do our best to have
a great engineering environment alongside our regulatory and compliance
efforts. We're a technology company working within healthcare, not a
healthcare company trying to leverage technology. I wrote about what this
means to us:
[https://twitter.com/mjacksonw/status/1090693541565734914](https://twitter.com/mjacksonw/status/1090693541565734914)

We're growing quickly, and we hope developers at any point in their career who
have great software engineering chops and potential can find a great home here
as well. You'll just want to make sure you have solid skills in python/django
(on the back-end), vue/react (on front), or similar to be a decent fit.

Work alongside a diverse set of expert technologists, computational
biologists, and computer vision scientists – if you're intellectually curious,
it's an amazing environment to be in. We're well-funded with strong revenue,
growth, and – most importantly – impact.

Check out our open positions at
[https://www.pathai.com/careers/](https://www.pathai.com/careers/).

------
secatnuro
Nuro | Robot Reliability Engineer, Security Engineer, more | Mountain View, CA
| Full-time | On-site | [https://nuro.ai](https://nuro.ai)

Nuro is a robotics startup whose mission is to accelerate the benefits of
robotics for everyday life.

We are building delivery robots and need engineers to help make them run
safely, securely, and efficiently. Robot Reliability Engineers run the
software that Nuro designs and builds, on the robots that Nuro designs and
builds.

This role is for people that love solving hard hardware-software problems
under real world conditions. The problems you will face vary wildly. One day
you will be profiling the Linux kernel, another day you will be debugging a
firmware problem, and the next day you will be writing code to validate sensor
data. A strong grasp of programming and computers is necessary. Some relevant
skills are shell/Python/Go/C++, containers/virtual machines, operating
systems, firmware, embedded hardware/software, networking, security, wireless
protocols, encryption, file systems, and kernel profiling.

Security Engineer:

As one of the first security engineers hired at Nuro, you will play a major
role in architecting and building our security infrastructure and processes as
well as building a best-in-class security team. This position demands broad
security expertise, engineering skills, and determined execution.

[https://nuro.ai/careers](https://nuro.ai/careers)

------
h1_grq
HackerOne | Senior & Staff Software Engineers | Groningen, The Netherlands |
ONSITE | VISA | [https://hackerone.com](https://hackerone.com)

Based in Groningen, HackerOne is the leader in hacker-powered security. We
provide a bug-bounty platform (as well as several other auxiliary services) to
help organizations find and fix critical vulnerabilities before they can be
exploited.

We are located in the beautiful city of Groningen (just 2 hours away from
Amsterdam). The engineering organisation is growing really fast this year and
we have multiple openings: \- Senior Software Engineer \- Staff Software
Engineer \- Engineering Manager

Ruby on Rails, GraphQL and React are some of the technologies we use. We are
facing a lot of interesting challenges and this is an exciting opportunity to
exert your influence as a senior or staff engineer in a relatively small but
efficient engineering team.

We believe in integrity, transparency, trust, collaboration and community. We
believe in the positive power of hackers and work tirelessly to promote the
success of our community to the broader, mainstream audience. Read our company
values here [https://www.hackerone.com/blog/Together-We-Hit-Harder-
Hacker...](https://www.hackerone.com/blog/Together-We-Hit-Harder-HackerOne-
Company-Values)

Apply here: [https://hackerone.com/careers](https://hackerone.com/careers), or
email me at hardik [at] hackerone.com for more info!

------
nicksnyder
Sourcegraph ([https://sourcegraph.com](https://sourcegraph.com)) | Software
Engineer, Product Manager, Designer | ALL REMOTE

Sourcegraph's mission is to enable every software developer to create products
using the best technology. Read our master plan to learn more about what we're
building, and why it matters:
[https://sourcegraph.com/plan](https://sourcegraph.com/plan)

With Sourcegraph, you can instantly search across all of your company's
private code using powerful regular expressions, and with our browser
extension you can go-to-definition and find-references while you are reviewing
code on GitHub and other code hosts. Most of the developers at Uber, Lyft, and
Yelp (and more) use Sourcegraph every day.

We are growing our business and our all-remote team to keep up with demand. If
you are passionate about making the world better through software, come join
us!

Sourcegraph is an equal opportunity workplace; we embrace diversity and
welcome people from all backgrounds and communities.

Technologies that we use: Go, TypeScript, React, RxJS, GraphQL, Postgres,
Docker, Kubernetes

We’re hiring for many different roles. Apply here:
[https://github.com/sourcegraph/careers/](https://github.com/sourcegraph/careers/)

------
andjd
Stationhead | Multiple Positions: iOS developer, Backend Engineer | ONSITE in
Brooklyn, NY | Full-time | 90K - 140K + equity

Hi, I’m Andrew DeFranco, a senior engineer at Stationhead. We’re building a
music-focused social network fighting back against algorithmically generated
playlists and soulless corporate radio. We’re creating a democratized platform
people connect with their music, their favorite artists, and each other. One
of our founders is an actual rockstar, and we have artists and industry
executives lauding us as the future of music streaming.

We are a small team of 5 developers working collaboratively in a diverse and
inclusive workplace, and our dev team has a wide range of
backgrounds—including self-taught hackers and bootcamp grads. We're looking
for some passionate people to help us grow onsite at our picturesque
Williamsburg, New York office. You'd be a great fit for our team as a Backend
API Engineer if you: * have at least 1-2 years experience with at least one
MVC web framework like Laravel, Ruby on Rails, Django, or Express * have
experience integrating with third party JSON APIs * have at least 1-2 years
experience working with relational databases, including: • Writing and
debugging queries, both in raw SQL and using an ORM • Designing schema that
are idiomatic and efficient * write clear, maintainable, and well-tested code
* are a team player with strong communication skills * enjoy learning new
skills and technologies

Contact: andrew@stationhead.com

Be sure to tell us your favorite band when you send us an email :)

------
hogu
Saturn Cloud | Remote (North/South america) | Senior Software Engineer | Full
Time

Saturn Cloud is DataBricks for Dask. We're building an integrated data science
platform leveraging Jupyter, Prefect and Dask. Our code base is in Python,
Vue/TypeScript, and lots of k8s. We also have some roles that are 50%
allocated for contributing to the scientific python ecosystem (mostly Dask,
but also sklearn/pandas + friends). We only have 6 engineers right now, so
you'll make a big impact.

Right now we're hiring people who can build Python web backends and are
somewhat comfortable building UIs. Understanding/empathy of data scientists is
a plus, as is understanding of devops/aws/azure/k8s.

The team is fully remote, but we keep to similar time zones. For most regions,
our salaries are quite competitive.

Our interview process: Phone Screen, a few 30 minute chats with team members
(to give you a sense of what we're like, and help you figure out if you want
to work here), 2 hour take home project, 2 hour pair programming session. The
take home project is time boxed so that we don't burn your time.

Please apply here:

[https://www.saturncloud.io/s/careers/careers-
list/?gh_jid=44...](https://www.saturncloud.io/s/careers/careers-
list/?gh_jid=4488610002)

------
Meegul
LineLibrary | Senior Frontend Engineer, Software Engineer | Chicago, IL | Full
Time | Onsite

LineLibrary is an early-stage startup whose mission is to create advanced
sports betting trading applications. We're on our way to disrupting the sports
betting market globally with our disruptive tooling and business model. We
have recently closed a seed round led by SeventySix Capital. You'll get
equity, competitive pay and benefits, and the opportunity to work/develop with
technology usually found in fintech.

Tech we're using: React/Redux, Typescript, Node.js, Kafka, Python, Postgresql,
and AWS.

We're looking to fill the following roles:

* Senior Frontend Software Engineer. Expertise in React is a must. Apply here: [https://forms.gle/gsjRFmZY6Z6H8pue8](https://forms.gle/gsjRFmZY6Z6H8pue8)

* Full-Stack Software Engineer. Experience with React/Node preferred. Apply here: [https://forms.gle/vZs3dNdTQttizv386](https://forms.gle/vZs3dNdTQttizv386)

US Citizens only. Relocation assistance available.

If you're ready to get in on the ground floor of a promising startup, apply
using one of the links above, or just check out our public-facing site at
[https://www.linelibraryexchange.com/](https://www.linelibraryexchange.com/)

~~~
nthngtshr
Not a lawyer, but I think it might be illegal to only hire US citizens, unless
you're some government contractor. Did you mean you don't sponsor visas? Then
you should clarify I think.

~~~
Meegul
You're correct that our intention was to convey that we are not sponsoring
visas. Unfortunately, we cannot update the post at this point.

------
smackjer
Form Health | Boston | REMOTE/ONSITE | Senior Software Engineer

Form Health is medical weight loss. Delivered through your phone.

Obesity impacts 40% of the US adult population, but only about 1% of patients
receive medical treatment for their disease. Form Health makes medical
treatment available to everyone.

Losing weight is hard, the more so because Overweight and Obesity are
conditions that change the basic functions of the human body. Our doctors help
set it right.

Form Health helps people lose weight in a medically-supervised environment.
Our physicians look at the whole patient and develop an individual, medical
approach, including medications when appropriate. All of this: virtual MD
visits, interactions with Registered Dietitians, group interactions, meal
tracking, and more, is delivered with incredible discretion via an app on the
patient's phone.

Form is small but growing. We’re a mission-driven, patient-focused, seed-
funded team who believe in developing hypotheses, experimenting, shipping
continuously, and learning and iterating quickly. You’ll report to our VP of
Engineering, helping to build a world-class product, service, and team.

React Native, ReactJS, AWS, GraphQL, PostgreSQL

Things that are important to us:

\- Creating a welcoming and safe place for patients \- Protecting patients’
privacy and the safety of their data \- Simplicity and quality \- Continuous
learning and improvement \- Minimizing waste \- Growth and scalability

Contact: jeremy@formhealth.co

~~~
cereniyim
Is remote for the US or anywhere?

------
eric_farmwise
FarmWise | [https://farmwise.io](https://farmwise.io) | Electrical Engineer,
Embedded Systems Engineers | San Francisco | Full-time | Salary + Annual Bonus
+ Equity

We build autonomous farming devices that help solve the labor shortage
encountered by many farmers in the US and we also drastically reduce the
amount of chemical used in the farming process. I'm Eric, the lead HW engineer
here at Farmwise and our team is growing quickly after landing our Series A.

We're a values focused company, and extremely product-focused. Despite being
an early-stage startup, farmers in the Salinas Valley (where 70% of all
American Lettuce is grown) are already using our product for chemical-free
weeding of their crops.

We're hiring not just roboticists but electrical engineers who will oversee
the manufacturing of the electrical system of our large and complex robotic
systems as well as embedded systems engineers. We have a preference for people
with a product-focused mindset and solid communication skills.

If you ever want to talk directly with me or one of our founders, feel free to
reach out on LinkedIn ([https://www.linkedin.com/in/eric-
brown-4b788529/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/eric-brown-4b788529/)) and we can
hop on a call.

------
celia_d
Lingo Live | Full-Stack Ruby on Rails Engineer | REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://www.lingolive.com/](https://www.lingolive.com/) Lingo Live connects
employees and emerging leaders one-on-one with personal coaches With Lingo
Live's customized communication coaching program.

We’re on a mission to take Lingo Live to the next level by expanding from one
product offering to two. As an addition to our small, yet mighty Engineering
team you’ll have hands-on experience bringing a new product line to life. Your
main responsibility will be to contribute to our Ruby-on-Rails codebase to
help deliver two reliable products: Lingo Language and Lingo Leaders.

You’re ready to make a significant impact, leveraging your experience to leave
a mark on how we prepare Lingo Leaders for scale, while continuing to support
and develop our flagship product, Lingo Language. You’re able to help evaluate
and recommend technology and tools to build reliable systems. You’ll
collaborate very closely with the Product team to drive projects forward while
maintaining quality.

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, React

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/lingolive/jobs/2085935](https://boards.greenhouse.io/lingolive/jobs/2085935)

------
boyd
One Codex (YC S14) | San Francisco (Mission) | Software + Scientist Roles |
Onsite + Remote | [https://www.onecodex.com](https://www.onecodex.com)

One Codex is a platform for microbial genomics. We are a technical,
experienced team working on meaningful problems that range from infectious
disease diagnostics to outbreak epidemiology to improving our understanding of
the microbiome. We work with top researchers, medical institutions, and
biotechs, and have processed samples from all seven continents (and space!).

We're currently looking for engineers across multiple positions, including
both those who are backend- and frontend-leaning. Our stack includes Python,
Rust, and Javascript/Typescript (React), and we write everything from D3
visualizations to low-level bioinformatics algorithms. We are also hiring
microbiologists/computational biologists.

Challenges include: (1) developing novel algorithms for analyzing complex
microbial communities; (2) working with terabytes of genomic data; (3)
building scientifically reproducible analyses suitable for both research and
the clinic; and (4) supporting scientists and developers building on our
platform with extensible APIs.

We are based in San Francisco and offer a competitive salary and meaningful
above-market equity. Benefits include full medical, dental, and vision
coverage, and a flexible vacation policy.

Please apply here:
[https://www.onecodex.com/careers/](https://www.onecodex.com/careers/)

------
alexmarion
GoTab Inc. - Software Engineer | Washington, D.C. | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://gotab.io/info/careers](https://gotab.io/info/careers) GoTab is
building a data and payment platform which meshes cutting-edge and established
alike. We’re looking for experienced software developers who enjoy a fast
paced startup environment and complex problem solving. With GoTab you will
have to opportunity to work across multiple environments including IoT, Node
JS, native applications, and more.

Required:

\- Bachelor’s degree in Computer Science (or equivalent), with a minimum of 3
years relevant experience

\- Excellent communications and remote collaboration skills

\- Advanced asynchronous Javascript on Node.js with ES2015 and ES2016
constructs

\- Strong knowledge of relational databases, preferably with PostgreSQL

\- HTML5, CSS3, Bootstrap, jQuery

\- Full competency with software development workflow tools such as JIRA, Git,
and CI tools such as CircleCI/Bamboo/Jenkins

Preferred:

\- Experience with building and deploying applications on Heroku

\- Familiarity with Amazon Web Services, particularly AWS SNS, SQS, S3 and API
Gateway

\- Experience with Marko templating

\- Familiarity with any flavor of Linux

\- Familiarity with software development on low-power devices such as
Raspberry Pi, The Chip or Pyboard

------
kendallchuang
Carta | Software Engineer, Engineering Manager, Program Manager | SF, Palo
Alto, Seattle, New York, Rio, Waterloo | ONSITE, VISA | FULLTIME

Carta is hiring experienced software engineers at the Senior, Staff, Senior
Staff, and Principal levels in San Francisco, Palo Alto, Seattle, New York
City, and Rio de Janeiro to build products and services powered by Carta’s
ownership graph: the central registry of asset ownership across the globe.

Our stack is Python (Python 3!), Django, React, Postgres, Redis.

We offer competitive benefits:

    
    
      * Health, dental, vision, and life insurance
      * Competitive PTO and unlimited sick time
      * US & Rio: 401k matching program
      * Canada: RRSP matching
      * US & Rio: Commuter benefits
      * Catered lunch and unlimited snacks
      * Cell phone stipend
      * Unlimited reimbursement for work related books
    

Current Openings:

* Senior Software Engineer: [https://grnh.se/a74872ab3](https://grnh.se/a74872ab3)

* Site Reliability Engineer: [https://grnh.se/baa1f5e03](https://grnh.se/baa1f5e03)

* Engineering Manager: [https://grnh.se/be3d51ce3](https://grnh.se/be3d51ce3)

* Technical Program Manager: [https://grnh.se/186617ee3](https://grnh.se/186617ee3)

~~~
alpha_squared
Having done Carta's interview cycle (and not getting an offer), I actually
really enjoyed their culture and I think they do a lot of things really well
when it comes to tech screening. While I think their on-site could use a
little bit of work, it's at least better than most larger tech companies.

I highly recommend applying to them if culture and inclusion are important to
you. The compensation is competitive, too.

------
harryeakins
Klue (recently acquired by Medtronic) | Full Stack Mobile Engineers | ONSITE
in San Jose, CA or Northridge, CA | Full-time |
[https://goklue.com/](https://goklue.com/)

We are a digital health start-up developing wearable-based eating and drinking
detection system. We were acquired by Medtronic in September 2019 and have an
ambitious roadmap ahead to combine our technology with Medtronic’s systems to
help millions of patients around the world.

Klue’s automatic meal detection capabilities hold great promise for improving
the quality of life and health for individuals living with diabetes. Automatic
meal detection paves the way for a fully autonomous closed loop artificial
pancreas system, delivering insulin at the start of a meal without user
intervention. Furthermore, Klue’s mealtime bolus (insulin injection) reminder
module helps people with insulin-dependent diabetes improve their medication
adherence and glycemic control.

We're looking for a capable Principal Full Stack Mobile Engineer to join our
team. You should think about joining us if you care about having a lasting
impact on people with diabetes and other chronic conditions, and if you are
passionate about developing high quality software and delivering best-in-class
user experiences across a wide range of mobile and wearable platforms.

Apply here [https://jobs.medtronic.com/jobs/pr-full-stack-mobile-
enginee...](https://jobs.medtronic.com/jobs/pr-full-stack-mobile-
engineer-74768) or email me at harry@goklue.com

------
umarniz
Sense Health | Web Engineer, React Native Android Engineer, Data Scientist |
Remote, Netherlands, Indonesia

We are a team of 50+ people, changing the way mental health care works in the
Netherlands by organising a new way of providing care. We have partnered with
the biggest mental health institution of the Netherlands and have built a web
and mobile app that is actively used by hundreds of therapists and thousands
of patients.

[https://nicedaycoaching.com/](https://nicedaycoaching.com/)

Join us for actively working with a team of passionate engineers and
therapists, working tightly together to help define a new way to provide care.

We are actively looking at new React and React Native developers to join our
team. You can get some insight about how we work at our blog:
[https://medium.com/sense-health](https://medium.com/sense-health)

Skills and expertise - Normalized for keyword search, but this is not the only
thing we look for in candidates :)

React / React Native / Typescript / Javascript / CSS / Android

Remote is welcome as long as you can overlap a few hours with the Dutch time
and are willing to fly to the Netherlands/Indonesia from time to time :)

[https://sense-health.com/careers-2/](https://sense-health.com/careers-2/)

You can always ping me directly as well: tech [at] niceday.app

~~~
cereniyim
Hi, I think the product that you have built is awesome! I want to apply for
the Data Scientist position. However, I don't see it on the Careers page. Is
there another link to apply? Thanks!

~~~
umarniz
We are still building the vacancy page for it right now but you are more than
welcome to email your cv straight to tech [at] niceday.app :)

~~~
cereniyim
Thanks, will do that :)

------
avitzurel
Globality ([https://www.globality.com](https://www.globality.com)): Menlo Park
| Palo Alto | London | Tel Aviv | Full-Time Globality builds an online
marketplace for companies to buy and sell professional services (think
marketing, consulting, legal, HR, and IT).

We enable talented small businesses to bid on the same projects as
multinational corporations, allowing for richer competition and an even
playing field in world commerce.

At the heart of the network is our ML recommendation engine that surfaces the
best-fit providers for each given project.

There are open positions for senior engineers across our FE, BE, SRE, and AI
organizations.

We work primarily with python and JS (Flask, GraphQL, express), we have
everything as infrastructure-as-code and we have ~200 micro-services running
in production.

On the AI side - we focus on core research for NLP processing and developing
recommender systems. If DL transformer networks, reinforcement learning, and
large scale web crawling interests you then get in touch!

You can see more information at: [https://www.globality.com/en-
us/careers](https://www.globality.com/en-us/careers)

If you’d like to reach out personally for any questions or to talk further,
you can also reach me at: avi.zurel@globality.com

Cheers,

Avi Zurel Senior director, production engineering - Globality

------
misadamjanic
Routific | Vancouver, BC | Full-Time | Onsite & Visa |
[https://routific.com](https://routific.com)

We tackle the NP-hard route optimization problem for delivery businesses. We
cut their fuel consumption by 20%~40%, with a tremendous green impact for the
planet. We saved the equivalent of planting 100,000 trees last year alone! We
also cover relocation expenses and sponsor work permits :)

Headquartered in beautiful Vancouver BC, with sweeping views of the ocean and
mountains. To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and
whether this is the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/routific](https://www.keyvalues.com/routific)

Check out our open roles:

* Senior Product Designer: [https://angel.co/company/routific/jobs/655608-senior-product...](https://angel.co/company/routific/jobs/655608-senior-product-designer)

* Sr. Full-Stack Engineer: [https://angel.co/company/routific/jobs/590774-sr-full-stack-...](https://angel.co/company/routific/jobs/590774-sr-full-stack-engineer)

Email misa [at] routific.com if you have any questions

------
sn-ethico
Social Nature | Software Engineers of all level | Vancouver, BC | Full-Time |
Onsite

At Social Nature, we believe in a future where our grocery stores are full of
amazing better-for-you products that are healthier for our bodies and the
planet. We are blessed to have a growing community of over 500,000 natural
product shoppers across North America come to Social Nature to discover, try,
and review new products that are aligned with their health and lifestyle
values and preferences.

We recently closed our second round of growth financing from an amazing group
of strategic investors (like Active Impact Investments an impact-focused VC
fund that supports companies working towards UN sustainability goals, Scott
Lake the Co-Founder of Shopify, and Charles Chang the Founder of VEGA) to fuel
our next phase of exciting growth and expansion.

Our stack is consisting of .NET Core, Go (golang), Docker, Javascript, React,
GraphQL, Neo4j, and others!

Check out our open positions at
[https://socialnature.com/careers](https://socialnature.com/careers)

These positions are critical to the growth of the company. Not only will you
have a direct impact on the bottom line, but you will also be a key player in
the continued high-speed growth of a tech company that is disrupting the
consumer packaged goods industry.

~~~
bitcyber
Visa sponsorship?

------
Impinj
Impinj | Multiple Positions | Seattle, WA | Full Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.impinj.com/](https://www.impinj.com/)

It's an exciting time to be at Impinj! Our vision is to provide a " _Digital
Life for Everyday Items_ " with our market-leading RAIN RFID solutions which
includes UHF RFID tags, readers and gateway hardware for reading tags, as well
as platform management software such as ItemSense.

(Want to know more about how it all works? Our RAIN RFID technology was
covered by Strange Parts in this cool video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWzyPZAPbt0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWzyPZAPbt0))

If you're interested in IoT and RFID systems and in helping us build the
technologies that will revolutionize inventory management, asset tracking,
logistics systems, and more, we have a variety of positions available,
including IoT software development and testing, firmware development, product
management, IT, and hardware/RF systems/silicon engineering. We hope that
you'll consider joining us!

Check out the full list at [https://www.impinj.com/careers/job-
openings/](https://www.impinj.com/careers/job-openings/)

------
RedwoodPerf
Redwood -- Toronto -- Full Time --
[https://redwoodperforms.com](https://redwoodperforms.com)

We develop assessment tools, learning management solutions and custom tools
for a wide range of organizations. We are looking to add to our technology
team to help take charge of several challenging projects.

If you're a well-rounded fullstack dev with a passion for technology and
education, want to get involved with helping students get job ready, qualify
individuals for new careers, or help learning challenged kids get the help
they need, then we want to hear from you!

The skills you bring:

    
    
      * Strong working knowledge of JS/PHP/SQL and building web applications
      * Experience with RESTful APIs and SSO integrations
      * Familiarity with industry best-practises
    

Nice to haves:

    
    
      * Knowledge of e-learning tools, systems and protocols
      * Experience with Linux and the LAMP stack
      * Experience with the design, optimization and administration of databases
      * Experience with cloud and serverless technologies
    

We hack on a pretty diverse stack depending on the product/service: Node, PHP,
React, Angular, MySQL and Mongo.

By the way, we are located in a historic building in downtown Toronto in the
heart of Queen Street West.

Reach out to us at jobs [at] redwoodperforms [dot] com

------
anilgulecha
HackerRank | Bangalore, India | Fulltime | Senior/Lead Devops Engineer, Lead
SDET, Lead Backend Engineers | ONSITE | www.hackerrank.com

HackerRank is a Y Combinator alumnus backed by tier one Silicon Valley VCs. We
are a skills-based hiring platform that helps companies evaluate technical
skills, better. We’re driving a new paradigm shift by eliminating resumes and
creating opportunities for hundreds of thousands of programmers worldwide. We
have a community of 5M+ developers and 1,000+ customers across industries, and
the best part is we are just getting started. Our customers - including
VMware, Twitter, Capital One and many other Fortune 100 companies - rely on
HackerRank to build strong engineering teams.

We're hiring across engineering for the following roles:

\- SE: Sr/Lead Backend engineers

Good pay with following benefits:

\- Insurance to all Employees (term life, personal accident, medical,
gratuity) along with insurance to their dependents(medical).

\- Employee stock options, flexible work hours and time off.

\- Tech talks every week.

\- Onsite gym, telephone, internet etc. Our pantry is stocked with healthy
snacks, fruits, Coffee and free catered lunch every day.

\- Ping pong, hoverboard, foosball, PS4 and many office celebrations like
Mafia games, outings, movie evenings to name a few!

Please send an email to anil@hackerrank.com with "WHOISHIRING" in the subject
line, with your resume/CV, and a little bit about yourself and relevant
experience.

------
kraken-eng
Kraken Digital Asset Exchange | Crypto Enthusiastic Devs | Full Time | Remote
| [https://jobs.lever.co/kraken](https://jobs.lever.co/kraken) |
www.kraken.com

Kraken was founded in 2011, being a pioneer exchange in the crypto market.
Kraken is in rapid expansion of its development teams. At Kraken we have a
remote global team, allowing our employees to have more freedom in choosing
how to organize their routine and balance work and personal life. Kraken
offers remote positions with Silicon Valley-level compensation for developers.

We’re looking for crypto passionate professionals with the following
skillsets: Backend (Rust/Go/Node.js), Frontend
(React/Flux/Redux/Sass/Less/PHP), DevOps (PHP/Python/C++/Go, Infiniband),
Mobile Dev (React Native), and many more.

March Highlight | Senior Backend Engineer - Rust | Remote |

Please apply directly to our Lever careers page at
[https://jobs.lever.co/kraken](https://jobs.lever.co/kraken). Once you have
completed your application to which role/roles you feel you fit best, please
email me a confirmation at leon@kraken.com and I will make sure your profile
is reviewed by our hiring team.

------
ivalm
Kaiser Permanente Medical Informatics | Machine Learning Engineers and
Scientists (Data Science Team), Backend Engineers (Applications Team) | San
Diego, CA | ONSITE preferred

Medical Informatics team develops clinical decision support, auditing, and
virtual care solutions for Kaiser Permanente (KP). Our unique operational
position within KP gives us complete access to KP's massive EHR and a broad
mandate to develop machine learning models and applications for all aspects of
clinical care and delivery. Our products are deployed throughout KP’s
nationwide network and impact the lives of over 10 million patients. Our Data
Science Team is looking for talented Machine Learning Scientists and Engineers
to help develop our new project focused on smarter clinical triage. Unlike
existing clinical triage products and symptom checkers, we are able to
leverage our extensive Natural Language Understanding pipeline to generate
evidence-based content from clinical data, giving us unprecedented symptom and
diagnoses coverage.

Our Applications Team is looking for backend engineers to help support our
production applications for clinical decision support and quality. KP Medical
Informatics developed and supports an NLP pipeline that analyses in real time
nearly every progress note written by a KP medical professionals during their
interaction with patients. As a backend engineer you will be responsible with
maintenance and development of additional pipeline capabilities as well as new
applications that leverage our natural language insights.

If you are interested, please send your resume and the position you are
seeking to ilya.valmianski@kp.org

------
ryanjodonnell
Cleary | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, REMOTE |
[https://www.gocleary.com/](https://www.gocleary.com/)

Cleary is building an ‘operating system of the office’ based on the kind of
internal tools that companies like Airbnb, Twitter, Dropbox, Google, Uber, etc
build for their own employees. We're seeing great traction - we're working
with companies like Square, Flexport and LendingHome, and just raised a large
seed round from top tier investors. We're assembling an A+ team - currently
just 8 people with backgrounds from Twitter, Microsoft, Cornell, Carnegie
Melon, YC, etc.

You’ll get to work directly with our experienced entrepreneurial team, which
includes three second-time founders with two prior exits. In this role you
will wear multiple hats, reporting directly to the CTO, and will have an
opportunity to take on a leadership position (if desired) as we scale.

Full Job Description:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1k9wl1zztDOlqE5sVdaTAAslA...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1k9wl1zztDOlqE5sVdaTAAslALi3Bdz75N8jlFgWOaNU/edit#heading=h.eyzkspm0v061)

Submit resumes to ryan at gocleary dot com

Tech Stack: Ruby/Rails, React, Redux, Postgresql, ElasticSearch, AWS

------
crudolf
Wikitude | Software Engineer C++ for Augmented Reality | Salzburg/Vienna,
Austria | ONSITE | Type: Full time | € 44k+ p.a. + fringe benefits Wikitude is
building and providing one of the major mobile augmented reality SDKs out in
the market. Responsibilities and tasks will include • Definition,
implementation and maintenance of core features running cross-platform
(Android, iOS, UWP, macOS) • Software development from design to coding and
testing • Advancing the 3D rendering capabilities in Wikitude's products More
details:
[https://www.wikitude.com/cengineer/](https://www.wikitude.com/cengineer/)
Location: Salzburg, Austria in the center of Europe has a great quality of
living. Salzburg lies directly at the gate to the Alps. Within 25 mins you can
reach great mountain areas as well as beautiful lake side. The vicinity to
Munich and Vienna make it easy to travel abroad. Costs of living are way lower
compared to Silicon Valley (I know the salary range looks ridiculous to
someone from the US - however salary@Wikitude is above Austria industry
average). To apply send your CV and cover letter to jobs@wikitude.com Phil -
CTO, Wikitude - happy to answer any questions

------
dford10
Founded in 2018, Peregrine creates technology to help governments transform
the way they fight crime while building trust with their communities. We do
this through openness, accountability, careful policy enforcement, and respect
for people’s personal freedoms. Our platform fuses disconnected government
data silos across secure networks and empowers users with highly intuitive
interfaces to search, analyze, and collaborate. Customers tell us we help them
solve cases that they thought were unsolvable, and allow them to communicate
in ways they have never seen before. We are particularly proud to help
government agencies solve more crimes while averting wrongful arrests.

We are looking for strong developers to join our small but growing team. As
one of the earliest engineering hires, you’ll take on a lead role with vast
ownership across one of our stacks. You’ll be able to work directly with end
users to deliver a world-class, high performance SaaS platform

Stack: Python, Django, Celery, Airflow, React, D3, Mapbox, Blueprint.js,
PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch, Neo4J, AWS, Terraform, Packer, Ansible

Open Roles: Frontend, backend, data, and infrastructure software engineers

[https://jobs.lever.co/peregrine](https://jobs.lever.co/peregrine)

To apply, or for more info, email dana@peregrine.io

------
modolabs
Modo Labs | Ruby, QA, other software engineers | Cambridge, MA | Onsite
preferred

Modo Labs provides no-code and low-code environments that allow admin teams in
universities and corporate workplaces to publish mobile apps and content. Our
platform can and has been opened up to students and employees for a
crowdsourced mobile campus experience. If you like the idea of building
technology to improve student life in higher ed and enhance culture at the
workplace, you should definitely check us out.

Our products are built on a broad range of web, mobile, and server
technologies. We have developers working in PHP, Ruby, Java, Swift, NodeJS,
Angular, microservices, big data, and devops. We value critical thinking,
attention to detail, and intellectual curiosity. We are a small team that
accomplishes big things and offers newcomers the opportunity to make a big
impact.

We currently have job postings for a Ruby on Rails engineer and a QA engineer
on our careers page
([https://www.modolabs.com/about/careers/](https://www.modolabs.com/about/careers/)).
However, we are always in need of strong engineers with experience in the
technologies we use. If you are interested or have any questions, please reach
out at careers+hn@modolabs.com

------
booli
PHYSEE | Full stack developer & Embedded Software Engineer | Delft, The
Netherlands | On-site | Full-time |
[https://www.physee.eu](https://www.physee.eu)

We have developed fully transparant energy and data generating windows. Using
the data from the facade we can optimise daylight entry for either comfort or
energy reduction and use the green energy in the facade to power these
applications(blinds, ventilation, etc). We have recently been recognised by
the Dutch Chamber of Commerce as the most innovative company in the
Netherlands. We have a very diverse team(in many ways), with great company
benefits like healthy lunches, bootcamp, ping pong tournaments, etc!

As we are installing our first big projects, we are scaling our engineering
team to enhance the user experience of our application (Full Stack / Native)
and develop better firmware for our embedded products (C/C++, STMicro).

Full Stack: [https://physee.homerun.co/full-stack-
developer/en](https://physee.homerun.co/full-stack-developer/en)

Embedded Software: [https://physee.homerun.co/embedded-software-
engineer/en](https://physee.homerun.co/embedded-software-engineer/en)

------
netrias
Netrias (www.netrias.com) | Washington, D.C. Metro Area | Full-time | ONSITE
(Flexible) | VISA | Can sponsor visas Netrias is a fast-growing Artificial
Intelligence (AI) company that specializes in the application of machine
learning models for biological applications such as genome engineering and
drug discovery. Netrias is working on the development of novel machine and
deep learning algorithms to integrate and analyze large datasets in the life
sciences. We are seeking a talented Senior Data Scientist with a background in
biology or Senior Bioinformatician with a strong data science background that
can lead and contribute to the development of machine learning algorithms and
technologies for biomarker discovery. You will be working directly with the
Chief Data Scientist in defining and executing the AI capabilities of the
company. See our job ad for more details: Senior Data Scientist /
Bioinformatician:
[http://www.netrias.com/careers/](http://www.netrias.com/careers/)

I am the hiring manager - feel free to reach out to me here or at
employment@netrias.com.

------
ggregoire
Decidata | Engineering Tech Leads | Mexico City | FULLTIME, ONSITE | 15 people

Decidata is a Mexican startup who developed a technology to detect and
recognize every TV commercial in real time. From Mexico to Brazil, we monitor
over 200 TV channels on a 24/7 basis to help broadcasters such as Televisa
ensure the quality of their transmission. We work as well with brands and
agencies who want to improve the return on investment of their TV campaigns
and retarget engaged audiences across screens. Our Attribution Platform allow
brands such as Mercado Libre, Rappi, BBVA and Movistar to calculate the
performance of their campaigns and optimize their media plan thanks to our
insights and recommendations.

We have 2 open position:

• Tech Lead - TV Ads Recognition

• Tech Lead - TV Ads Sync & TV Attribution

Looking for senior backend software engineers with 7+ years of experience,
including 2+ years holding tech/team lead responsibilities. DevOps and
frontend experience is a nice-to-have.

You will be in charge of maintaining, improving, scaling, monitoring and
ensuring the availability, reliability and performance of our systems that
detect TV commercials in real time, synchronize online ads with TV commercials
and calculate the performance of TV campaigns.

Our stack: AWS, Ansible, Prometheus/Grafana, Python, Go, PostgreSQL,
TypeScript, React

Contact: guillaume@decidata.tv

------
wlan-2
Winterlight Labs | Senior Software Engineer (Multiple Positions) | Toronto,
Canada | ONSITE | FULL-TIME |
[https://winterlightlabs.com](https://winterlightlabs.com)

Winterlight Labs is a healthcare startup of 15 people that uses machine
learning on speech to detect signs of Alzheimer's and other cognitive
diseases. We raised our Series A in November 2019 and our clients include life
science companies such as Pear Therapeutics, Alector and others. We use AWS
for our cloud infrastructure and use modern technologies such as
containization and infrastructure-as-code. Our culture is collaborative,
friendly, and curious - we value people not only for their skills, but also
for their opinions and experiences.

We have three positions open: Backend Software Engineer, Frontend Software
Engineer, and Full Stack Software Engineer. Our current priority is to grow
the team that builds apps and tools used by medical professionals to run our
cognitive assessment. That said, we are always looking for excellent people.
If you're interested, check out our careers page:
[https://winterlightlabs.com/careers](https://winterlightlabs.com/careers)

------
jmce
Civic Eagle | Sr Data Systems Engineer | REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://www.civiceagle.com/](https://www.civiceagle.com/)

Civic Eagle helps community voices more effectively advocate for good public
policy through data automation. We are seeking a Senior Data Systems Engineer
who can help us ensure that we deliver accurate and comprehensive data on
policy-making and legislation along with automated data insights that provide
meaningful visibility into that complex data stream.

We are backed by Techstars (2019 Anywhere). Just raised our seed round, we
have customers, we are growing, and we are solving big problems. Our team is
diverse and amazing:
[https://www.civiceagle.com/about](https://www.civiceagle.com/about)

Apply:
[https://airtable.com/shrI5LqXftlBmfSKB](https://airtable.com/shrI5LqXftlBmfSKB)

Full job description: [https://www.civiceagle.com/s/Data-Systems-Eng_Civic-
Eagle.pd...](https://www.civiceagle.com/s/Data-Systems-Eng_Civic-Eagle.pdf)

------
capkutay
Striim | Full Stack Engineer | Forward Deployed Engineer| San Francisco, CA |
Full-time

At Striim, we're building a product that helps the world largest companies
(banks, retailers, airlines, shipping/logistics) operate mission-critical
applications in the cloud.

Our core technology is based on database change data capture, in-memory stream
processing, and real-time data visualization in React.js.

We're a well-funded, post-Series B company with a large roster of Fortune 100
companies as customers. We're also a strategic partner for Google Cloud and
Microsoft Azure, enabling both to adopt more customers in the cloud.

Striim was voted one of the best places to work in Silicon Valley by several
publications[0].

FULL STACK DEV job listing:

[https://www.striim.com/careers/?p=job%2FoTs5bfwl](https://www.striim.com/careers/?p=job%2FoTs5bfwl)

Forward Deployed Engineer job listing:

[https://www.striim.com/careers/?p=job%2FoIxZ9fw7](https://www.striim.com/careers/?p=job%2FoIxZ9fw7)

Striim has been voted by multiple outlets, including Fortune Magazine, as one
of the 'Best Places to Work' in Silicon Valley[0].

0: [https://www.striim.com/blog/2019/06/striim-
sweeps-2019-best-...](https://www.striim.com/blog/2019/06/striim-
sweeps-2019-best-places-to-work-awards/)

------
silverthorn
Angaza | San Francisco or Nairobi | ONSITE |
[https://www.angaza.com/careers/](https://www.angaza.com/careers/)

Angaza makes it possible for life-changing products, such as solar + battery
home energy systems, to be sold _on payment plans_ in off-grid regions across
Africa and Asia.

We've reached millions of people whose homes now have electricity for the
first time:

\- [https://youtu.be/2EvEeAs_9R4](https://youtu.be/2EvEeAs_9R4) and
[https://youtu.be/onMT6_Yv67I](https://youtu.be/onMT6_Yv67I)

\-
[https://www.angaza.com/category/engineering/](https://www.angaza.com/category/engineering/)

The technology you build will reach more than a billion more. We are hiring
software engineers (Python + Postgres, JS + React), an embedded applications
engineer, and other roles in San Francisco and Nairobi:

\- [https://www.angaza.com/careers/](https://www.angaza.com/careers/)

You can also read more about Angaza engineering culture on our Key Values
page:

\- [https://www.keyvalues.com/angaza](https://www.keyvalues.com/angaza)

------
mkucia
VSR (part of NCC Group) | Senior Security Consultant / Penetration Tester |
Boston, MA | ONSITE

VSR is focused on providing quality information, network and application
security consulting services. We work with clients in nearly every industry
vertical and at multiple stages of maturity, from start-ups to large multi-
national enterprises. VSR is always looking to expand its team of experienced
security consultants so that we may better serve our clients and expand our
thought leadership.

Our typical security assignments include: application penetration testing
(web, mobile, commercial off-the-shelf software, products & appliances),
network penetration assessments, red team exercises, and social engineering.
Expertise in all areas is not necessary, however, familiarity with multiple
areas is preferred. A strong desire to learn and the ability to effectively
collaborate with colleagues is a job requirement.

We're currently looking for Penetration Testers / Ethical Hackers / Security
Consultants. Check out our employment page at
[https://nccgroup.wd3.myworkdayjobs.com/NCC_Group/1/refreshFa...](https://nccgroup.wd3.myworkdayjobs.com/NCC_Group/1/refreshFacet/318c8bb6f553100021d223d9780d30be)

------
rio517
SuitePad | FrontEnd/Backend/Embedded Android | Berlin, DE | Full-Time | Onsite
or Remote

SuitePad is focused on hotel tech. We deliver hotels’ aggregated content,
entertainment, and services through in-room tablets, set-top-boxes, large
format digital touch screens, signage, and even a touch projector. The mix of
hardware/software makes for fun challenges.

Our service-oriented architecture that powers 10s of thousands of devices.
We’re primarily a Ruby/Elixir/Ember.js shop with some services in Node.js. Our
custom hardware devices (mostly tablets) are powered by a suite of native
Android (Java/Kotlin) apps, which include Android OS customizations, device
management capabilities and small firmware customizations. Our infrastructure
runs on AWS - migrating to k8s on EKS.

    
    
        * Lead to Senior JavaScript/Ember.js Engineer (m/f/x) https://suitepad.onapply.de/details/12392.html
        * Senior Java/ Kotlin Android Developer for Embedded Systems (m/f/x) https://suitepad.onapply.de/details/10738.html
        * Senior Backend Ruby/Elixir - IOT w/ Nerves (unadvertised yet, see other postings for more about us)

We visa sponsor. Apply at links above or at jobs@suitepad.de.

------
Qworg
Transparent Systems | Principal Engineers (Rust), Security Engineers, PM
(Financial), Applied Cryptographers | Seattle, WA | ONSITE or REMOTE|
[https://transparentsystems.com](https://transparentsystems.com)

Transparent Systems is evolving financial infrastructure - building real-time
settlement solutions using distributed, cryptographic systems. We've come a
little out of stealth - you can read our story here:
[https://www.transparentsystems.com/hello-
world](https://www.transparentsystems.com/hello-world)

We are looking for awesome people to join us. We’re a Rust shop, in Seattle,
of 25+ collaborative, fun, smart people looking to make a huge impact doing
something that truly hasn’t been done before. Currently, we are hiring for
principal backend engineers with a good amount of Rust or functional
experience, security engineers, applied cryptographers, and a product manager
with experience in financial products.

If you’d like to be part of our team, please reach out directly to
careers@transparentsystems.com or mary.kypreos@tpfs.io

You can also apply online:
[https://jobs.lever.co/transparentsystems](https://jobs.lever.co/transparentsystems)

~~~
elbear
Are you open to remote in the US or worldwide? I'm in Romania, so there's a
10-hour difference between us.

------
pmonasterio
Kalepa | Senior Backend, Data, and Full-Stack Engineers | New York, NY &
Remote | Full-time | VISA
[https://angel.co/company/kalepa](https://angel.co/company/kalepa)

Kalepa is a New York based, VC backed, startup building software to transform
and disrupt the $1T commercial insurance market.

Engineers and designers at Kalepa are solving interesting and challenging
problems at the intersection of big data pipelines, cutting-edge machine
learning models, intuitive frontend apps, and robust infrastructure. You will
be working in a small team building technology from the ground up with the
latest stack.

One trillion dollars are spent globally each year on commercial insurance.
However, the process for estimating the risk associated with a given business
across various perils is still reliant on inefficient and inaccurate forms and
research. This information asymmetry leads to a broken set of incentives and a
poor experience for both businesses and insurers alike. By combining cutting
edge data science, enterprise software, and insurance expertise, Kalepa is
delivering precision underwriting at scale. Kalepa is turning real-world data
into a complete understanding of risk.

Kalepa's team members have worked at Facebook, Google, Amazon, ClassPass, APT
(acquired by Mastercard), the Israel Defense Forces, MIT, Berkeley, and UPenn.
We are backed by IA Ventures.

[https://angel.co/company/kalepa](https://angel.co/company/kalepa)

Contact: paul.monasterio@kalepa.co

------
mobsquad
MobSquad | Calgary, Canada | Toronto, Canada | Vancouver, Canada | Halifax,
Canada | Full-Time | Onsite | Visa |

MobSquad helps foreign national tech professionals in the US that are
struggling to secure or renew work visas. The company also has a significant
and ever-growing pool of international talent that MobSquad pairs with scaling
and innovative tech companies across North America.

We are currently looking for talented tech enthusiasts to fill roles in the
following disciplines: Machine Learning, Data Science, Data Engineering,
Cloud/DevOps Computing, Mobile Development, and Software Engineering.
Candidates with significant US experience, especially in leadership roles, are
encouraged to apply today!

Additionally, MobSquad can help with visa sponsorship. Are you currently in
your last year of STEM OPT eligibility and are concerned that you will not be
successful in the upcoming H-1B work visa lottery? Or are you worried that
your current H-1B visa will not be renewed given increasing denial rates?
Contact us today to discuss how we can help with these pressing work visa
issues.

Find our job postings here: [https://mobsquad.io/join-
team/](https://mobsquad.io/join-team/) For more information, contact us here:
info@mobsquad.io

------
hbcondo714
The Pacific Financial Group | DevOps Engineer | REMOTE (US based) | Full Time
| tpfg.com

The Pacific Financial Group Inc. (‘TPFG’) is an innovative, fast growing
investment advisory and WealthTech company with $3 Billion in assets under
management.

My remote team is adding a new DevOps engineer to rapidly expand the delivery
of our new enterprise risk assessment and monitoring platform for financial
advisors. This is a great opportunity for a mid-level engineer looking to gain
experience from our staff that has been working in this space for many years.
Our current stack includes:

    
    
      (Backend) Python + Apache Airflow
      (Databases) MySQL
      (Frontend) Vue.js
      (Infrastructure) AWS
    

In addition to being fully remote, our benefits include:

    
    
      100% Company paid Medical, Dental, and Vision insurance coverage for employee
      Scheduled Holidays, following the NYSE calendar
      Untracked PTO plan
      Participation and matching in company 401K plan
    

We also have an opening for an onsite Cybersecurity Analyst at our Bellevue,
WA office. All our positions are listed on our company website:
[https://www.tpfg.com/careers/](https://www.tpfg.com/careers/)

If interested, send me an email: amar(dot)kota (at) tpfg.com or PM me

------
cstrasen
MEDIGO | Berlin | fulltime | full stack developer | onsite | visa | relocation
| internships

    
    
      Full Stack Developer (go, react, typescript) -> https://grnh.se/cbb28b481
      

We are building software to help Insurances organise medical treatments for
their members better and cheaper. Among other tech we are using go and react
in a not-too-granular service architecture with docker and Kubernetes. We are
looking for smart and capable individuals that like to work on the full stack,
who like to teach, learn and who aspire to high standards. I'd say one of our
biggest qualities is our comprehensive approach to career development for
engineers.

Other features:

    
    
      mature & cross-functional team
      dedicated time for leading independent initiatives
      solid CI/CD/chatops pipeline
      trunk development model w. feature flags
      open source projects
      company sports events (beach-volleyball, gym-, marathon-teams ..)
      learning culture, hack-teams, fun-force, rooftop gardening ..
      any hardware/software/tools you need
      relocation/sign-on bonus
      blue card sponsoring
      office in the heart of Berlin with practical commute and cheap, good food options around

------
ML_Clockwise
Clockwise | [https://getclockwise.com](https://getclockwise.com) | San
Francisco (SF Bay Area) | ONSITE | Product Hunt's #2 Product of the Year 2019
Clockwise is creating the first intelligent calendar system by leveraging
Machine Learning & Artificial Intelligence.

We've raised >$13M with Series A funding from Greylock, Accel, Slack Fund,
etc.

We are looking for experienced engineers to join our current team coming from
RelateIQ, Salesforce, Google, Dropbox, Twitter, Asana, Discord & Zephyr Health
to help reshape productivity, calendaring & employee health. This is a very
hard problem and we're incredibly excited about the user-growth we're seeing.

Open Roles:

* Back End Engineer (Senior - Lead)

* Front End Engineer (IC - Senior)

* Product Designer

* Senior Infrastructure Engineer

Technologies: Typescript, React, Relay, GraphQL, Node, Java, Rust, Postgres,
Redis, Kafka, Tensorflow, Kubernetes, Docker, AWS, etc.

Apply here:
[https://www.getclockwise.com/careers](https://www.getclockwise.com/careers)

or email your info to michael(at)getclockwise(dot)com

It's also free to use. Here's a link to the app in the Chrome Store:
[http://bit.ly/getclockwise](http://bit.ly/getclockwise)

Let's help the world make time for what matters!

~~~
laszlok
Maybe you meant to post in the other thread?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22465476](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22465476)

~~~
dang
We've moved it to the right thread now. Thanks!

------
elmo11
Platterz | Senior BE/FE Devs | Toronto, Canada & Tel Aviv, Israel | Full-time
| Onsite

Platterz ([https://www.platterz.ca/](https://www.platterz.ca/)) is looking for
sharp, focused, and clever senior developers to help shape and build our
outstanding team. The ideal candidate has experience, a track record of good
judgment & positive impact beyond the code they write.

We believe great things happen when you bring your people together to break
bread. We believe modern technology should be used for good - like fuelling
the biggest companies in the world with the best food possible in the easiest
way imaginable.

The tools we're using day by day on the FE include Angular & React using
Typescript & GraphQL. Supported by a BE on Rails/Kotlin.

We value diversity and are committed to equal employment opportunities.
Whoever you are, wherever you’re from and whatever makes you unique, we’re
here to celebrate it! We’re also here to celebrate your dog, which is welcome
at work whenever you want.

The role is here: [https://www.comeet.com/jobs/platterz/93.008/software-
enginee...](https://www.comeet.com/jobs/platterz/93.008/software-
engineer/8F.90F)

All our other roles are here:
[https://www.platterz.ca/careers](https://www.platterz.ca/careers).

Any questions please shoot me an email here: nathan AT platterz DOT ca

Looking forward to hearing from you! ^^

------
richimus
Opendoor | San Francsico, CA, USA | Full-time | ONSITE | Senior (or higher)
Data Scientist

Short story: Opendoor is a real estate company that aims to streamline the
entire home buying and selling experience while transacting for their fair
market value.

We're looking to hire one senior-level or above Data Scientist to be the
vanguard of new machine learning approaches and applications for how we price
homes. You'll be empowered to experiment with new ideas and modeling
techniques, and push those ideas to production. We need someone who can both
explain the algorithms mathematically and engineer the production code that
powers the deployed system.

Our Tools: Python, PyTorch, LightGBM, Spark, Postgresql, AWS, Mode Analytics

If you have other tools you like to use, modeling packages or otherwise, we're
all ears on using them.

Blog posts for some context about what we've worked on in the past.

Liquidity Modeling in Real Estate Using Survival Analysis -
[https://www.opendoor.com/w/blog/liquidity-modeling-real-
esta...](https://www.opendoor.com/w/blog/liquidity-modeling-real-estate-
survival-analysis)

Ensemble Models to Predict Home Prices - [https://www.opendoor.com/w/blog/why-
ensembling-works-the-int...](https://www.opendoor.com/w/blog/why-ensembling-
works-the-intuition-behind-opendoors-home-pricing)

Imputing Text Data Using Markov Random Fields -
[https://www.opendoor.com/w/blog/imputing-text-data-using-
mar...](https://www.opendoor.com/w/blog/imputing-text-data-using-markov-
random-fields)

Understanding How Busy Roads Affect Home Values -
[https://www.opendoor.com/w/blog/understanding-how-busy-
roads...](https://www.opendoor.com/w/blog/understanding-how-busy-roads-affect-
home-values)

Data Scientist (General post) -
[https://jobs.lever.co/opendoor/c2a76c88-cfb1-4540-a249-71cc0...](https://jobs.lever.co/opendoor/c2a76c88-cfb1-4540-a249-71cc06c26388)

Contact me at rich.winslow@opendoor.com

------
pgodzin
JW Player | Senior Android Engineer, Senior Backend Engineer, Solutions
Engineer | New York (NYC), NY and California | ONSITE | Full-time

JW Player pioneered video on the web over a decade ago and continues to
innovate as the world’s largest network-independent platform for video
delivery and intelligence. Media companies including Fox, VICE, Business
Insider, and Univision, in addition to hundreds of thousands of creators of
all types and sizes, rely on JW Player to deliver and monetize their content
across all devices.

JW Player’s massive global footprint of over 2 billion unique devices creates
a powerful data graph of unique consumer insights and generates billions of
incremental video views.

JW Player also started as and continues to be the most popular open-source
video player:
[https://github.com/jwplayer/jwplayer](https://github.com/jwplayer/jwplayer)

All our openings can be found here:
[https://www.jwplayer.com/company/careers/](https://www.jwplayer.com/company/careers/)

We are looking for a Senior Android Engineer to further build out our SDKs, as
well as a Solutions Engineer to help our top customers best use JW Player.

In addition, we are looking for a Senior Backend Engineer for our Discovery
team, helping scale and optimize our search and recommendations products.
Distributed systems experience in technologies like Elasticsearch, Kafka, and
Flink are preferred.

If interested in any of these roles, please email me at pgodzin@jwplayer.com

------
cwkoss
DefenseStorm | Seattle, WA | DevOps Engineer | Full-time | Onsite and/or
Remote [https://www.defensestorm.com](https://www.defensestorm.com)
DefenseStorm is a cybersecurity startup that helps banks and other financial
institutions manage the deluge of security data that they produce. We take all
of the security critical information and then alert on what's important,
generate reports, and show cool dashboards.

I got my job here through an HN Who's Hiring post 4 years ago, and I love
working here. Strong engineering culture - weekly hour 'topic sync' to share
knowledge, minimal meetings, flexible hours/wfh, happy customers that give
good feedback, and interesting problems to solve. Sales have been great in the
past year, and we just moved into a new office near the ferry terminal with
waterfront views!

We are looking to add a third member to our DevOps Team to improve our bus
factor, help manage our Elasticsearch cluster hosted on AWS, use Terraform and
Chef to keep our Java microservice architecture happy, and otherwise make our
systems run smoothly and securely.

Our stack includes AWS, Elasticsearch, Terraform, Chef, Sensu, InfluxDB,
Postgresql, and Phabricator. Ideal candidates will have some experience in
several of these and be good at grokking docs to quickly get up to speed on
the ones they haven't used.

Email jobs [at] defensestorm [dot] com or apply here:
[https://angel.co/company/defensestorm/jobs/712762-devops-
eng...](https://angel.co/company/defensestorm/jobs/712762-devops-engineer)

------
scott_mmetrics
MachineMetrics | Full Stack Engineer, DevOps Engineers, Data Engineer |
Boston, MA and Northampton, MA | Full time | Onsite | NO VISA

MachineMetrics is a manufacturing analytics platform that increases
productivity through real-time visibility, deep analytics, and AI driven
predictive notifications.

Recognized as one of the top IoT companies to watch in 2019, we simplify
industrial IoT by helping manufacturers realize real returns within their
organizations by enabling them to digitize and drive decisions with machine
data. We get to solve really interesting problems everyday as a result of
interfacing directly with machines on a large scale - here are some of the
technologies we use: Node, Express, React, Redux, GraphQL, PostgreSQL, MySQL,
Redis, Docker, AWS, C++

After a successful Series A (11.3M), we are looking to grow our team with the
following roles (don't forget to mention Hacker News / Scott in your
application):

\- Full Stack Engineer

\- DevOps Engineer

\- Data Engineer

You can apply to any of our open positions at
[https://grnh.se/eb4775e72](https://grnh.se/eb4775e72).

Additionally, if none of the above roles are a good fit, feel free to send a
general application at [https://grnh.se/95537bd62](https://grnh.se/95537bd62).

------
cnbuff410
Stryd, Boulder, CO, Techstars Boulder 2015 | Intern | web Developer
[http://www.stryd.com](http://www.stryd.com)

Stryd is a talented, multidisciplinary team that is enthusiastic about
creating the future of wearable technology for runners. By using Stryd,
runners can train effectively, race strategically, and unleash their full
potential. We just released a new product that detects the air resistance the
runner needs to overcome during the running in real time.

We are looking for web developers who are knowledgable with mordern web
development. Our main tech stack for web includes ReactJS and Vue.js.

Good sense of design is bonus.

Being able to relocate to Boulder for the internship is required. BTW, if you
like running, Boulder is pretty much your dream place. You get tons of
opportunities to run and train with LOTS of elite athletes who are Stryd
ambassadors here. We welcome people of different backgrounds, experiences,
abilities, and perspectives. Our work environment is open, supportive, and
fast-paced. There is tremendous room for growth.

If interested, please send an email to kun@stryd.com.

------
mattkrick
Parabol | REMOTE or Los Angeles, CA | Full-time |
[https://parabol.co](https://parabol.co)

We're building a future where teams can work remote and every meeting is worth
the time invested. Every line of code you write will be open-source:
[https://github.com/ParabolInc/parabol](https://github.com/ParabolInc/parabol)
Our company is open-source, too: [https://focus.parabol.co/20-000-is-real-
love-b81a3bed0cdc](https://focus.parabol.co/20-000-is-real-love-b81a3bed0cdc)
Our tech stack is fresher than your side project (Typescript, React, GraphQL,
uWebSockets)

We'll teach you exactly how we grew our SaaS from an idea to 21,000+ users and
$4MM in seed funding: [https://techcrunch.com/2019/11/05/slack-fund-haystack-
and-cr](https://techcrunch.com/2019/11/05/slack-fund-haystack-and-cr). You'll
have all the tools you need to start your own company, or you can stick with
us and grow something incredible.

Senior Frontend Developer: [https://www.parabol.co/join/senior-frontend-
developer](https://www.parabol.co/join/senior-frontend-developer) Senior
Backend Developer: [https://www.parabol.co/join/senior-backend-
developer](https://www.parabol.co/join/senior-backend-developer)

Hit us up at work@parabol.co or visit:
[https://www.parabol.co/join](https://www.parabol.co/join)

------
virtuhiring
Virtu Financial, HFT - [https://www.virtu.com/](https://www.virtu.com/) |
Software Developer | New York City, Austin Texas, Dublin, Singapore | Full-
Time |

We are a leading High Frequency Trading company, and we're looking for mid-
level software developers who are interested in joining a high paced, startup-
like structure with an immediate individual impact on the company.

The team works directly on trading platforms, tools, and trading
logic/strategy.

Apply: [https://grnh.se/c60a778a2](https://grnh.se/c60a778a2)

\- 3 to 5+ years of experience in building, shipping, and maintaining
production code

\- B.S. or M.S. in Computer Science, Computer Engineering, or related field or
experience

\- Built and designed distributed and scalable software in a general purpose
language such as Java, Go, C++

\- Experience with Linux environments

\- Self-driven and self-starting

\- Ability to understand, distill, and communicate complex technical problems
with ease

\- Wide variety of projects, from frontend facing projects to backend
infrastructure, each in different programming languages

\- Interest in trading and financial markets

------
jonathanbull
[https://emailoctopus.com/careers](https://emailoctopus.com/careers) | UK /
LONDON | ONSITE OR REMOTE

We're looking for:

\- Backend engineers

\- PHP Developers

\- Senior PHP Developers

Since 2014 we've been making email marketing simpler, more intuitive and
better value, to help anyone with an audience grow. We're sending over 100
million emails a week and processing a huge amount of associated data – 10 TB
and counting! Doing this affordably (fair pricing is one of our core values)
brings some unique and fun challenges.

You should apply if:

\- You're excited by our technical challenges

\- You have the right to work in the UK, but enjoy working flexibly from
anywhere in the world

\- You have 2+ years experience in PHP and its web frameworks, like
Symfony/Laravel

\- You're passionate about writing clean, well-tested and maintainable code

\- You like the idea of working for a small company and having a big impact,
and you have the ability to work with a high degree of self-motivation and
limited supervision

Apply here:
[https://emailoctopus.com/careers](https://emailoctopus.com/careers)

------
gzimerman-rxr
RXR Realty | New York City, NY | Full Time | Onsite | Software Engineering

The Digital Lab at RXR is hiring! We are building a platform and a suite of
services to empower Residents, Employees, and Tenants across our full
residential, commercial, and hospitality portfolio. We want to optimize how
people live, work, stay, and play at our properties.

RXR is one of the largest landlords in the Tri-State Area, involved in Grand
Central Tower, Pier 57, 5 Times Square, 75 Rockefeller Plaza (including one of
the world's first Airbnb hotels), The Helmsley Building, a new JetBlue
terminal at JFK, and many other impactful, massive scale projects. We are
strongly supported by the RXR executive team, including our CEO Scott Rechler,
who personally oversees the Digital Lab.

We are seeking exceptional engineers to join our growing team. If you are
passionate about technology, large scale consumer facing products, and real
estate, let's chat to see if we have a role for you. Together we can shape the
future of real estate technology!

Engineering roles include: Full-stack, Backend, Frontend, Data, DevOps, QA

Core technologies: Javascript, AWS (Amplify, Lambda, DynamoDB, GraphQL,
Cognito, Pinpoint), React, React Native

To apply or find out more, please contact Tara Tretsven at
ttretsven@rxrrealty.com.

------
scottbcovert
Tython | Salesforce Software Engineer | Long Beach, San Diego, Research
Triangle Park, or Remote | Full-time Contract to Hire | ONSITE or REMOTE |
[https://www.tython.co](https://www.tython.co)

Tython provides consulting services to Salesforce ISVs, partners, and
customers with a focus on lightning web components, Apex development, and
backend integrations.

Tython was founded in 2012 and since then has provided consulting and
development services to Fortune 100 companies and nonprofits alike, as well as
released products on the Salesforce AppExchange.

Tython is currently a lean group of Salesforce engineers and admins spread out
between San Diego and Long Beach, but we will soon be opening an office in the
RTP area of North Carolina. We're looking to build out a fun, diverse, and
supportive team of both junior and experienced Salesforce consultants, admins,
and software engineers.

We offer great benefits including medical, dental, vision & life insurance,
401k matching, and an unlimited vacation policy.

The technologies and tools we use today include:

* Apex

* Lightning Web Components

* Aura Components

* SFDX

* GitHub

* VSCode

* CircleCI (moving to GitHub Actions)

Reach out if you would enjoy working with a small team, having a flexible work
schedule, and building complex applications/integrations with the Salesforce
platform.

Interested? Send your resume to careers@tython.co (no recruiters please)

------
fossygirl
Microsoft Open Source Programs Office
([https://opensource.microsoft.com](https://opensource.microsoft.com)) |
REMOTE OR REDMOND, WA, USA | React / Node / Azure / Javascript / Docker | Full
time

The Microsoft Open Source Programs Office is hiring a Principal Software
Engineer to be a technical leader and community manager for ClearlyDefined[0].
We're looking for folks particularly interested in the open source compliance
space.

Full job description and applications can be done at the job posting[1].

Basic qualifications:

\- Experience working with open source software projects, especially
maintainer and community management roles.

\- 4-5 years’ experience in software development emphasizing open source and
stack technologies such as Node, React, JavaScript, Docker, cloud services,
GitHub, Maven, and more.

\- Excellent community and leadership skills.

\- Excellent written and verbal communication skills.

[0] - [https://clearlydefined.io](https://clearlydefined.io)

[1] - [https://careers.microsoft.com/us/en/job/800721/Principal-
Sof...](https://careers.microsoft.com/us/en/job/800721/Principal-Software-
Engineer)

------
tu321
TallyUp | Senior Fullstack Engineer | ONSITE - Los Angeles | Full-time
([https://angel.co/company/tallyup-1/jobs/564049-senior-
full-s...](https://angel.co/company/tallyup-1/jobs/564049-senior-full-s...))
TallyUp is building a new type of mobile, multiplayer game tournament with
potential to delight users at global scale and drive enormous charitable
social impact. Venture backed. Investors & team entirely tier one (ex Google,
Youtube, EA, Zynga, Microsoft, Jamcity etc).

\- Stack is Node.JS, Express, Typescript, Mongo, many AWS services

\- Seeking experienced backend / fullstack engineer to help build high scale
infrastructure before launch in 2020 (including backend services, application
admin portal, SDK integration and much more).

\- Experience in our stack and with high concurrency systems is optimal.
Experience with high scale financial Tx's / systems/security would be helpful
as well (but not a hard requirement).

\- Product is a lot of fun to work on and will delight many people and change
a lot of lives.

\- Team is small, highly experienced, friendly and fun-loving.

Application: Feel free to contact us through the Angel.co link above or
directly to CEO / Founder via: jobs@tallyup.com

------
ac-fd
FanDuel | Software Engineers, DevOps Engineers, Product Designers, Project
Managers, Business Analysts | Edinburgh (UK), Glasgow (UK), New York (US) |
ONSITE [https://fanduel.com/careers](https://fanduel.com/careers)
[https://grnh.se/6f664f3b1](https://grnh.se/6f664f3b1)

Hiring for Java, Python, JavaScript/React, iOS, Android, DevOps Engineers,
Product Designers, Project Managers, Business Analysts.

FanDuel Group has a presence across 45 US states and 8 million customers.
Users love our products and the growth of our company means a constant need
for great people.

We've got two flagship products in the US market:

1\. The original FanDuel product, our Daily Fantasy Sports app created a brand
new industry.

2\. We also operate the number one sports betting app in the US. This is a new
and exciting market, growing at an incredible rate.

FanDuel is a modern workplace. We keep flexible hours and vacation scheduling.
We provide the latest tech and equipment, and keep a well-stocked supply of
snacks and refreshments.

You can find all open positions and apply directly using my referral link
here: [https://grnh.se/6f664f3b1](https://grnh.se/6f664f3b1)

------
stuhlmueller
Ought | [https://ought.org](https://ought.org) | Software Engineer | San
Francisco (onsite)

We're a non-profit AI research lab. Our goal is to make machine learning solve
tasks where success can’t be reduced to a simple metric. We're working towards
a future where ML is as helpful for open-ended questions like “Should I get
this medical procedure?” and “What career is right for me” as it is for
optimizing ad click-through rates.

To do this, we build systems that decompose thinking about hard questions into
small subtasks, some of which can be automated. We then compositionally build
complex thoughts out of these simple pieces. Humboldt talked about natural
language as a system that "makes infinite use of finite means" \-- an infinite
number of sentences can be created using a finite number of grammatical rules.
At Ought, we work on mechanisms that have similar flexible compositionality.

We'll pay a $5,000 referral bonus to whoever refers the person we end up
hiring for our team lead role (careers@ought.org, terms:
[https://bit.ly/2lw3Q8w](https://bit.ly/2lw3Q8w)). Our benefits and
compensation package are at market with similar roles in the Bay Area.

Apply here:

\- Software Engineer: [https://ought.org/careers/software-
engineer](https://ought.org/careers/software-engineer)

\- Engineering Team Lead: [https://ought.org/careers/engineering-
lead](https://ought.org/careers/engineering-lead)

------
chrisyea
INSHUR | Python Programmer | FINTECH | Brighton, UK | FULL-TIME | ONSITE

At INSHUR, our mission is to change the way drivers buy, and feel, about
insurance, for good. You’ll be joining a well-funded business at the forefront
of urban mobility, working closely with globally recognised partners.

Find out more about life at INSHUR here -
[https://www.linkedin.com/company/inshur-
inc./life/e36a6dcd-7...](https://www.linkedin.com/company/inshur-
inc./life/e36a6dcd-7690-41bd-a127-319b66c46b18/)

As a Python Programmer joining our DevOps team, you will help us expand on our
collection of Python tools and services that manage our infrastructure.
Creating new tools that help us automate away common workflows and new
services, knitting our platform together.

Tech - Python, REST style services and an interest in Cloud ideally AWS or GCP

More info on the job and apply here:
[https://apply.workable.com/j/58605BEFED](https://apply.workable.com/j/58605BEFED)

Interview Process - Telephone chat around experience | Onsite meet the team
and technical task | Meet the CTO & VP Engineering

------
BeckyRedox
Redox | REMOTE (US based) | Permanent, Full Time | Multiple Positions

Redox is a health-tech startup with a cloud based API platform connecting
ISV's with HCO's. We are growing fast and currently hiring for 3 positions
within our engineering team. We are fully remote and can work from anywhere in
the US.

All of our interviews are completed over Zoom video and each position has a
separate process but will typically include a mix of the following. The
recruiter will discuss with candidates in detail following the intro screen:
\- Introductory Screen \- Recruiter conversation (benefits, comp, timelines,
etc.) \- Technical Screen \- Code review and/or skills deep dive

Open Positions (looking to hire ASAP): \- Infrastructure Engineer (must have
Kubernetes) \- API Engineer \- Director of Backend Engineering

Job descriptions and applications are on our careers page:
[https://www.redoxengine.com/company/careers/current-
openings...](https://www.redoxengine.com/company/careers/current-openings/)

------
tellus
Tellus | Palo Alto, CA | ONSITE or REMOTE | Full-Time |
[https://www.tellusapp.com/](https://www.tellusapp.com/)

Tellus App, Inc. is an ambitious Silicon Valley FinTech startup founded by
serial entrepreneurs in 2016 to become the most innovative real estate
investing platform for all. This unique sector is riddled with extreme
fragmentation and plagued by uninspired product offerings — yet at the same
time, real estate contributes up to 18% of the U.S. GDP. We’re a team of
seasoned operators and developers with a home base in Silicon Valley who love
to move fast and want to do something no one has figured out.

We have several roles open! Check them out here:
[https://angel.co/company/tellusapp](https://angel.co/company/tellusapp)

-iOS Developer (Swift) -Android Developer (Kotlin) -Backend Developer (Ruby/Rails) -Frontend Developer (React/Redux) -Junior Quality Assurance (QA) Engineer -Quality Assurance Engineer -Product Manager -Product Designer -Technical Recruiter

If you are looking for the right opportunity to dive into the FinTech space,
email recruiting@tellusapp.com.

------
grosania
Glovo is hiring! Sunny Barcelona Office + New Tech Hub in Warsaw Poland! (WFH,
full flexibility but Fulltime, full relocation + Sponsorship)

At the moment Glovo is the fastest-growing generation 2 (this means that we
have our own logistics platform) delivery startup in the world and becoming
one of the best Tech Product Start-ups in Spain.

Tech Challenges: Machine Learning all the way! Project Valkyrie: Related to
the number of deployments per day. Project Darwin: Going from a Monolithic to
a Microservices architecture. Better efficiency with Machine Learning.

Tech Stack: Java , Python, Spring Boot, Redis, Python, NodeJS, AWS (SQS,
Kinesis, Aurora,EC2, Lambda,Cloudwatch, Jenkins, Terraform, Ansible, Github
Actions, Spinnaker, DataDog Mobile: Java, Kotlin, Swift Frontend: JavaScript,
Vue.js

Key Job Openings:

Engineering Manager, Senior ML Engineer, Senior Backend Engineers, Senior
Android Engineers, Senior iOS Engineers, Site Reliability Engineers, SDET,
Senior Backend Engineers - Platform Services

[https://jobs.glovoapp.com](https://jobs.glovoapp.com)

If you write to me I will guide you through the process faster!

gianluca.rosania@glovoapp.com

I’m attaching our corporate video:
[https://youtu.be/1lnZ8xsx9bE](https://youtu.be/1lnZ8xsx9bE)

;)

------
xavk
Otta ([https://otta.com](https://otta.com)) | Full-Stack Software Engineer |
London | Onsite | Full Time

At Otta we're reinventing how people find for jobs at fast-growing tech
companies. We're currently focusing on jobs at startups in London but have big
plans and are backed by some of London's best investors. You can read about us
in TechCrunch here:
[https://techcrunch.com/2019/12/04/otta/](https://techcrunch.com/2019/12/04/otta/)

We're looking for an exceptional engineer to join the team as our second
employee! Salary range £40-90k dependent on experience + meaningful equity
ownership.

Stack: Elixir / React with TypeScript / (some Python used for scraping +
machine learning) / Docker / k8s / GCP / PostgreSQL

You can see our role here:
[https://app.otta.com/jobs/ODdqUTVo](https://app.otta.com/jobs/ODdqUTVo)

And learn more here: [https://otta.com/careers](https://otta.com/careers)

Any questions feel free to email me (xav at otta.com)

------
dcollien
OpenLearning.com
([https://openlearning.com/jobs](https://openlearning.com/jobs)) | Sydney,
Australia | SaaS Platform for Online Social Learning | Senior Software
Engineer | ONSITE | Full-time

We are a growing education SaaS company. We build and deliver a cutting-edge
lifelong learning platform that encourages teachers to go beyond the usual
video/content and quiz style of eLearning - we focus on interactive/engaging
social learning experiences and building communities of connected learners.

We're expanding our reach in SE Asia, moving into corporate learning, as well
as growing our local university/college/private education markets.

Looking for both back-end and front-end (or full-stack) engineers. Confident
React/JS/TypeScript is a must. The rest of the stack is
Python/Postgres/Node/Mongo.

We'll love you if you have a passion for teaching/education - especially
changing it (not a requirement).

Onsite position, Sydney (Surry Hills). We start the interview process quite
casually (we can catch up for a coffee first if you like). We then like to do
some co-design, pairing, and code review together with some of our team.

Email jobs@openlearning.com

------
Michael_McLean
Unmind | Full-time | Fullstack Engineer | London | Permanent |
[https://apply.workable.com/unmind/j/3384D92133/](https://apply.workable.com/unmind/j/3384D92133/)

We are a workplace mental health platform, built on the belief that everyone
has the right to a healthy mind. We empower organisations and employees to
measurably improve their mental wellbeing. We are hiring, having just recently
received our series A investment. You will be responsible for developing and
maintaining both the web and mobile app suite, developing new features,
improving usability and continuously iterating to ensure a stable, elegant,
cross-platform user experience.

\- Strong experience with either JavaScript or TypeScript, front-end
frameworks such as React \- Proficient with GraphQL, Node.js, and relational
databases

Feel free to message me directly at michael.mclean@unmind.com should you have
any questions, you can also check out this blog from our engineering/product
team to learn more about what it's like to be an Unminder:

------
bspates
Actzero.ai | Seattle, WA | Senior Software Engineer |
[https://actzero.ai/careers/](https://actzero.ai/careers/) | ONSITE | Full-
Time

The economics of cyber crime have changed. Big business has raised the barrier
to exploit just enough to make medium and small businesses a viable target.
This in turn has created a burgeoning industry around threat
detection/hunting, BUT threat hunting is a very labor intensive job. Our value
proposition is acquiring successful companies in this space and utilizing
machine learning to exponentially increase their efficiency.

We are looking to hire a senior software engineer who can hit the ground
running, tackle ambiguity, and mentor junior engineers in the process. These
traits are of greater value to us than any particular language or technology
experience.

You can apply here: [https://actzero-
ai.breezy.hr/p/61b0dcdcf2eb](https://actzero-ai.breezy.hr/p/61b0dcdcf2eb)

or contact me directly:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/brianspates/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/brianspates/)

------
kvee
ONSITE on Abbot Kinney, Venice Beach, LA & ONSITE or REMOTE in Florianópolis,
Brazil. AE Studio is looking to hire

1\. a fullstack developer/project lead with sufficient social skills to
communicate with some interesting clients

This is hybrid individual contributor/manager role with a lot of interesting
challenges involved. We've found that the people who succeed best in them are
entrepreneurial developers who love to code but also feel like they should try
out "management" as well as designers with some freelance or entrepreneurial
experience.

We have a pretty fun team of developers, data scientists, designers and PMs.
We build products for startups like Protocol Labs and large companies like
Samsung, and work on cool stuff in house. We’re particularly passionate about
building products that increase human agency.

We’re currently building things like The Chicagoist for Chance the Rapper,
computer vision for preventative medicine pee sticks, and a customizable merch
platform with some cool computer vision and nlp behind it.

Totally separately: we're also hiring a human agency/brain-machine interface
researcher.

Apply at [https://ae.studio/join-us](https://ae.studio/join-us)

~~~
alrs
This would be easier to find if it was listed as "Los Angeles."

------
mglidden11
Tulip | [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) | Boston, MA and
Munich, Germany | Full time | Onsite Do you want to help transform
manufacturing? We are building the best team in the industry to bring
consumer-grade user experiences to a space dominated by ancient enterprise
technology. Our platform enables our customers to create apps without code and
to connect their apps to machines, sensors and smart tools. These augmented
production lines would otherwise rely on paper to share information. We have
offices in Somerville, MA and Munich, Germany and have raised $52m from NEA,
Vertex, and other leading investors. Our customers include some of the largest
manufacturers in the world across numerous verticals of the manufacturing
industry. We'd love to talk to anyone interested, but in particular we are
looking to bring folks on in: - SRE/DevOps: Kubernetes-admin, scalable
monitoring across the firewall, hybrid cloud/on-prem deployment

\- SRE/DevOps: Azure cloud architect, ideally with container service/AKS
experience

\- Web Development: React+Redux frontend, NodeJS+Mongo+Postgres+Redis backend,
syncing data with Meteor, delivering useful, real-time experiences in the
browser and on Electron

\- Data & Pipeline Engineering: planning, implementing, and finding insights
with our next generation of process & sensor analytics

\- IoT/Embedded Software: delivering a reliable, extensible HW platform across
arm and x86, all manner of bus/IO tech

Apply at [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) or email us at
jobs@tulip.co

------
charlestirrell
Prometheus Research | Full-Stack Engineer | New Haven, CT | Full-Time | Remote

Prometheus Research is looking to hire an experienced Full-Stack Software
Engineer who is well versed with Python/PostgreSQL/JavaScript/React, our main
technology stack.

Our flagship product is a modular Healthcare Registry Software Platform, which
allows us to rapidly deliver solutions to our clients (Academic Research
Centers, Disease and Patient Advocacy Organizations, Medical Speciality
Societies).

We expect that you are comfortable with the following technologies (or eager
to fill the required knowledge gaps):

\- Linux/macOS (most of our work is done in unix-y environments) \- Python
(general purpose libraries/ecosystem, HTTP server, UWSGI) \- JavaScript/React
(we write JavaScript code with Flow, if you know TypeScript only, this is fine
too) \- PostgreSQL (and obviously non-specific relational database design
skills) \- GraphQL (this is our primary way to communicate between client and
server code) \- Docker (we package our applications as docker containers)

Some more beneficial skills:

\- Healthcare data standards (FHIR, HL7, DICOM) \- Python data analysis
libraries (Pandas, Numpy, Scipy) \- Languages beyond Python & JS (we love
polyglots!) \- Experience with typing in JavaScript (e.g., TypeScript, Flow)
\- Previous experience with cloud providers like AWS or GCP and associated
tooling like Kubernetes, Terraform, etc.

To apply, go to [https://info.prometheusresearch.com/careers-page-full-
stack-...](https://info.prometheusresearch.com/careers-page-full-stack-
software-engineer)

------
xur17
Fold | San Francisco, CA; Atlanta, GA | Software Engineer | ONSITE & REMOTE |
Full-time | $110k-140k with equity We are a cryptocurrency company backed by a
number of well-known investors in the space.

We have opportunities across our flagship payment product, Fold [0] [1],
working with Bitcoin Lightning Network technologies and working to get bitcoin
in the hands of everyday people. We’d love to hear from any Docker +
Kubernetes, Django, or React/Native experts out there.

Crypto, Python, or Kubernetes experience is great, but a critical eye and
willingness to master new technologies are the real requirements. We embrace
remote work, and our team hails from all over.

If you are looking for the right opportunity to break into the cryptocurrency
space, email people (at) foldapp.com or view our job posting here:
[https://angel.co/company/thesis-co/jobs/724946-backend-
api-e...](https://angel.co/company/thesis-co/jobs/724946-backend-api-engineer)

[0] [https://foldapp.com](https://foldapp.com)

[1] [https://ln.pizza](https://ln.pizza)

------
cspada
Sonder | San Francisco, CA & Montreal, Canada | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.sonder.com](https://www.sonder.com)

Sonder is transforming the future of hospitality. We are building the
operating system for the future of the hospitality industry. Technology is at
the core of powering the platform for the world's first deconstructed hotel
and we are the first to do it. We recently raised our Series D at a $1B+
valuation. We are growing rapidly and looking for talented engineers to join
us on this journey.

Senior Front End Engineer (SF):
[https://grnh.se/f123d6652](https://grnh.se/f123d6652)

Dev Ops Engineer (MTL): [https://grnh.se/bf69ab422](https://grnh.se/bf69ab422)

Engineering Manager (SF):
[https://grnh.se/ff60b5b02](https://grnh.se/ff60b5b02)

Engineering Manager (MTL):
[https://grnh.se/7b36fc272](https://grnh.se/7b36fc272)

All openings: [https://grnh.se/7b42419a2](https://grnh.se/7b42419a2)

Reach out at chris.spada at sonder.com with any questions

------
warrentr
Who What Wear | [Senior] Software Engineer(s), DevOps Engineer(s) | Full Time
| Remote (USA), Portland OR, West Hollywood CA (HQ)

Who What Wear (www.whowhatwear.com and www.whowhatwear.co.uk) is a media and
e-commerce company specializing in women's fashion. The articles we publish
reach roughly 12 million visitors per month, and millions more on social
channels. We have a fun, tight-knit product and engineering team that gets to
solve problems for millions of customers and hundreds of staff. We have a
modern technical stack and very few legacy systems. In addition to building
durable and efficient web systems, we also get to solve real business
challenges by working with data science and marketing teams directly.

Our interview process is straightforward and human-friendly. We start with
email, then a short informal call with an actual engineering manager to answer
questions and get to know each other. Two or three steps follow depending on
circumstances, none of which include implementing a bloom filter in a google
doc :)

Please send me an email if you are personally interested in learning more and
I'll send you a job description. Please include a resume or your linkedin
address.

Warren Runk wrunk@whowhatwear.com

------
danieljohnwhite
SO1 | Onsite (Berlin, Germany)| Full-time |
[https://www.so1.ai/](https://www.so1.ai/)

SO1 is building AdTech solutions to hyper-personalize retail experiences at
scale. Our AI core deeply understands every individual customer's shopping
behavior and improves their experience just from recent shopping data. Our
technology is already being implemented by several major FMCG retailers across
Europe and the US and we are continuously scaling up.

We are looking for:

* Senior Software Development Engineers [https://www.so1.ai/join-us/#op-354876-senior-software-develo...](https://www.so1.ai/join-us/#op-354876-senior-software-development-engineer-mfx)

* Data Engineers [https://www.so1.ai/join-us/#op-362148-data-engineer-mfx](https://www.so1.ai/join-us/#op-362148-data-engineer-mfx)

* DevOps Engineers [https://www.so1.ai/join-us/#op-378299-junior-devops-engineer...](https://www.so1.ai/join-us/#op-378299-junior-devops-engineer-mfx)

Techstack: Python, Golang, Docker, Kubernetes, Terraform, Jenkins, Kafka

------
clhemphi
Carbon Five | San Francisco, New York, Santa Monica, Chattanooga, Seattle |
Full-Time, Onsite | [https://www.carbonfive.com](https://www.carbonfive.com)

Carbon Five is a digital product development consultancy. We partner with our
clients to create exceptional products and grow effective teams. We work with
numerous startups in addition to companies and organizations like Coinbase,
StitchFix, Filecoin, IPFS, Compass, Everlane, WeWork, and the San Francisco
Museum of Modern Art.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/carbon-five](https://www.keyvalues.com/carbon-five)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Product Designer:
[https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/designer/?ref=keyvalues](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/designer/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Senior Developer (5+ years): [https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/senior-
developer/?ref=key...](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/senior-
developer/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Developer (2-5 years): [https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/web-
developer/?ref=keyval...](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/web-
developer/?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: The majority of our work is in Rails, Node, and Java, but almost
everything is up for grabs. The only tech we don’t work in is .NET and PHP.

~~~
alrs
This would be easier to find under "Los Angeles" instead of Santa Monica.

------
nanabanana112
Airtame ([https://airtame.com](https://airtame.com)) | Copenhagen, Denmark/
Budapest, Hungary | Full-time, Onsite/Remote

Airtame is a young Danish company that develops a wireless streaming product
for businesses and education. We are based in windy Copenhagen but have
offices in New York and Budapest.

We're currently hiring:

Backend Engineer - Budapest
([https://grnh.se/ee4dddee2](https://grnh.se/ee4dddee2))

Senior Firmware Engineer - Budapest or Copenhagen
([https://grnh.se/d3ac9a072](https://grnh.se/d3ac9a072))

Streaming Application Engineer - Budapest
([https://grnh.se/3d6057512](https://grnh.se/3d6057512))

Digital Designer - Budapest
([https://grnh.se/389d18bb2](https://grnh.se/389d18bb2))

Meet Airtame engineering team:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jUqPWEvMlg&list=PLnZhp4hHHk...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jUqPWEvMlg&list=PLnZhp4hHHkHJDlYNGMxtd0_ODlMqzNQ7M&index=5)

------
nickyp
Scribd | Software Engineers | Amsterdam | ONSITE | VISA

Scribd is a reading subscription that gives you access to the best books,
audiobooks, magazines, and more. Our mission is to change how the world reads.
Beginning of last year we hit 1M paying subscribers
([https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/28/scribd-1-million-
subscribe...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/28/scribd-1-million-
subscribe...))! We are one of the oldest YC startups (YC ’06), operating one
of the largest Ruby on Rails sites.

In Amsterdam we are hiring backend software engineers with solid experience in
building, running and scaling out cloud-native microservices (preferably in
Ruby and/or Go). We value a hacker mindset, clean coding and a natural
aversion to complexity, or if you're a glass-half-empty person: an affinity
for simplicity.

We're also looking for a site reliability engineer to help us out in the
cloud.

Scribd has a very friendly, engineering-driven company culture with
competitive salary and great benefits. We are ambitious but at the same time
we value a good work life balance.

We have hired many people from these threads. If you have questions you can
reach out to me directly at nickyp at scribd.com (I'm the Engineering Manager
of the Core Services team and happy to answer questions related to the role).
Please apply directly via: [https://jobs.lever.co/scribd?lever-
via=ze1h-jCbee&location=A...](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd?lever-
via=ze1h-jCbee&location=Amsterdam%20Office&department=Engineering&team=Core%20Services&commitment=Full-
Time%20Netherlands)

------
btesser21
Enigma | New York, NY | Onsite |
[https://www.enigma.com](https://www.enigma.com) Enigma is focused on
transforming how businesses interact through data and technology. We build
world-class data infrastructure, developer-friendly APIs, and intelligent
tools that reduce risk, increase revenue, and radically improve experiences
between businesses.

Here are our open roles:

\- Frontend Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/enigmaio/jobs/1972087?t=9f57b0b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/enigmaio/jobs/1972087?t=9f57b0b..).

\- Senior Data Infrastructure Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/enigmaio/jobs/1909196?t=9f57b0b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/enigmaio/jobs/1909196?t=9f57b0b..).

\- Senior Frontend Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/enigmaio/jobs/1972063?t=9f57b0b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/enigmaio/jobs/1972063?t=9f57b0b..).

\- Senior IT Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/enigmaio/jobs/1959269?t=9f57b0b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/enigmaio/jobs/1959269?t=9f57b0b..).

\- Senior Software Engineer, API Products:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/enigmaio/jobs/1961201?t=9f57b0b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/enigmaio/jobs/1961201?t=9f57b0b..).

Tech Stack: Python, React.js, AWS, Spark, ElasticSearch, Docker, Airflow,
Kubernetes

------
minimaxlabs
Minimax Labs | Full-stack, Research engineers/scientists | London, UK |
ONSITE/REMOTE, INTERNS, FULL-TIME |
[http://minimaxlabs.com](http://minimaxlabs.com)

We optimise complex, global operations for billion dollar businesses worldwide
with a focus in the energy industry, creating massive value out of thin air
and a little cloud.

To support rapid growth, we’re looking for full time employees to work on
several exciting new projects and development of our industry leading
technology and product. We seek strong full-stack engineers and scientists who
want to have a real-world impact to join our elite team in our central London
office. We also have internships available for the summer.

Full stack:

\- comfortable building clean RESTful APIs (e.g. with Spring-boot)

\- experienced in at least one statically typed high-level language (e.g.
Java, C# or C++)

\- know at least one common front-end framework (Angular 2+, React, Vue, etc.)

\- able to design systems with distributed front-end/back-end logic
(microservices, Docker, AWS/GCE)

\- familiar with one scripting language (Python, bash, etc.)

\- Experience in (or passion for) UI, UX design or data visualisation is a
plus.

Research Engineers/Scientists:

\- love working on challenging, complex real-world problems and high
performance applications (Java, AWS) for real business users.

\- experience solving hard optimisation (e.g. NP-hard scheduling) problems .

Get in touch at hiring@minimaxlabs.com for more details.

------
chengyinliu
Slab | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA or Remote | Full-time | REMOTE

At Slab ([https://slab.com](https://slab.com)), we are on a mission to make
the workplace a source of learning and purpose. Our main product is a
knowledge hub that thousands of modern teams depend on every day. It features
a beautiful editor, blazing fast search, and dozens of integrations.

We are a small team of experienced developers and designers backed by top-tier
investors, including Matrix Partners, CRV, and NEA. We've experienced
substantial growth since launching, and this year is going to be crucial for
us. Every member of our team is going to have a massive impact.

Technologies we use: * React + Redux * GraphQL + Apollo + Absinthe * Phoenix +
Elixir * Postgres * Docker + Kubernetes * Google Compute Platform

We are globally remote with a San Francisco HQ. We believe in supporting every
team member. You can read more about our culture and values at
[https://slab.com/about](https://slab.com/about).

We are hiring for 2 roles:

\- Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/slab/1c6fae7c-980e-4875-be9f-76ae1ebfa...](https://jobs.lever.co/slab/1c6fae7c-980e-4875-be9f-76ae1ebfad96?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News) \- Infrastructure Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/slab/1c7b4ed6-fdb1-4b8d-adff-85f3b02c0...](https://jobs.lever.co/slab/1c7b4ed6-fdb1-4b8d-adff-85f3b02c0bde?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

~~~
deepsunn
product is beautiful!

------
dbraga
Solv Health | San Francisco | Sr. Software Engineer (Javascript / React) -
[https://www.solvhealth.com/careers](https://www.solvhealth.com/careers) At
Solv, we're bringing convenience, control, and delight to the complex world of
healthcare. We pride ourselves on eliminating the confusion and frustration of
"where", "when", and "how much" for millions of people seeking care. For our
customers in convenient care clinics and doctors' offices, we transform the
patient and provider experience end-to-end.

We're hiring for experienced full-stack engineers who are looking to put their
talents to work towards building something that matters - directly impacting
the way people interact with their healthcare provider. Curious, passionate,
and creative problem-solvers seeking to learn and contribute in a high-growth
environment are right up our alley.

To apply:
[https://jobs.lever.co/solvhealth/4fbe129a-7158-42c7-8502-d99...](https://jobs.lever.co/solvhealth/4fbe129a-7158-42c7-8502-d9911f52848f)

------
ynnak
Cognii | San Francisco, CA or Remote

Cognii is transforming education and training industry with conversational AI.
Cognii's award-winning Virtual Learning Assistant is an AI tutor that engages
students in a natural language conversation towards improving their conceptual
mastery. We are currently hiring for the following positions:

1\. NLP Engineers/Computational Linguists (Senior, Junior)

    
    
      - Experience with natural language processing and machine learning
      - syntactic and semantic analysis, information extraction, dialog systems
    

2\. Full Stack developer

    
    
      - Experience in Ruby on Rails for designing a scalable web service architecture
      - API development and integration, front-end design
    

3\. Mobile App Developer

    
    
      - iOS/Android development with experience in API integration
    

Based out of downtown SF, Cognii offers an excellent opportunity to build and
advance your career in AI. Please send your application and resume to
jobs@cognii.com. Make sure to include your location and an expression of
interest in educational technology. For more info, visit
[https://www.cognii.com](https://www.cognii.com)

------
jconley
Brava ([https://www.brava.com](https://www.brava.com)) | Redwood City, CA |
Full-time | On-site or Remote |
[https://careers.brava.com/](https://careers.brava.com/) Brava is a leader in
home "smart" cooking appliances. Our novel heating and power control
technology is married with machine learning, computer vision, and a myriad of
web/mobile/platform software systems to help make cooking great food at home
easy.

We were acquired last year by a multi-billion dollar public company (Middleby)
that owns other premium kitchen brands such as Viking and TurboChef. The whole
company is staying together and we have some exciting projects planned.

Our career site isn't up to date but we are hiring various web, mobile,
platform, embedded engineering, and Linux engineering roles. We are primarily
looking for Mid to Senior level Engineers with at least two years of
experience. If you have less than two years of experience please provide
references to projects you have completed (boilerplate coding school projects
don't qualify).

Extras: 401k, lunch, cash bonuses, stock

Email: jd+jobs@brava.com

------
reubensamknows
SamKnows | Systems Administrator | Onsite | London, United Kingdom |
[https://samknows.com/careers/sysadmin](https://samknows.com/careers/sysadmin)

SamKnows is the global leader in internet performance measurement. We’ve been
collecting data since 2008 on all manner of metrics, from how good Netflix
performance is to figuring out why Fortnite isn’t working for gamers. Our
infrastructure spans six continents and consists of more than 700 servers as
well as third party edge infrastructure. The majority of these servers are
bare metal ‘test servers’, which act as endpoints for speed tests and other
measurement traffic. These have very high bandwidth - sometimes 100Gbit/s! Our
broader infrastructure uses a mixture of bare metal (primarily for our very
large database servers) and cloud-hosted services.

Role requirements:

\- Strong Linux server administration background (preferably CentOS / Redhat)

\- Shell scripting knowledge

\- Experience with administering MySQL servers

\- Knowledge of Puppet or a similar automation tool is highly beneficial

\- Experience of server monitoring tools, such as Nagios

\- A good understanding of DNS

\- Experience in configuring Apache and Nginx

\- A willingness to be part of on-call rota one week in three

\- Experience with Github is beneficial

------
cardine
Cortx | Machine Learning Engineer (Deep Learning) | Baltimore, Maryland |
Onsite, Full-time

Cortx is a profitable, stable, and growing artificial intelligence startup
that is building a tool that automatically writes content about any subject
with the same level of quality, factual accuracy, and usefulness as a human.

You would be at the intersection of research and production code - taking our
research roadmap and helping make it a reality.

This will involve training new models and making improvements to existing
ones. You will constantly be ingesting research papers, finding and
implementing ways to take nascent research concepts, and writing production
code to apply it to our goals. You will be analyzing where our current methods
are falling short and devising and implementing ways to improve and iterate.

You will be working directly with our Founder/CEO, who is leading the AI team,
both as a manager and an individual contributor.

We sponsor all visas (including H1B and Green Card), and we pay market rates
for SF/NYC despite being located in an area with a significantly cheaper cost
of living.

We use majority TensorFlow but are starting to move to more PyTorch.

Apply by emailing alex@cortx.com with "HN" in the subject line.

------
MPiccinato
Dictionary.com | React, Node.JS, Elastic Search and much more | Software
Engineer | Full-Time | Oakland, CA

[https://www.dictionary.com/e/careers/](https://www.dictionary.com/e/careers/)

We are growing to be more than just a definition lookup and are looking for
some talented engineers to join us. We also run thesaurus.com!

Reach out to myself to learn more or apply through our careers site.

Mathew.Piccinato@dictionary.com

------
laserson
Alchemab Therapeutics | London, Cambridge UK | Software/Data Engineer |
ONSITE, VISA | Full-time

Alchemab Therapeutics is a VC-backed newco that is bringing together the
latest advances in antibody repertoire profiling, deep learning, and synthetic
DNA libraries to discover new antibody-based drugs in a variety of disease
areas including oncology and neuroscience. Alchemab aims to deliver a pipeline
of targets and therapeutic candidates over the next 18 months.

We are looking for a data engineer with cloud expertise to help build and
maintain our cloud/software infrastructure. This person will work closely with
our bioinformatics/statistics experts to build reliable data processing
pipelines and define/implement software engineering/devops best practices.

Experience with at least some of the following resources is a plus:

\- AWS stack, including administration and various database products

\- Data storage, (relational) data modeling, workflow engines and schedulers

\- Python data stack

\- Distributed computing engines, such as Spark or Dask

\- Docker containerization

The ideal candidate will feel comfortable taking the lead at a small startup
to define and implement devops and data engineering tasks.

If you're interested, send an email to Olivia, our head of operations:
olivia@alchemab.com.

------
jaaron
Singularity 6 | Software Engineers, Artists, Recruiter | Los Angeles, CA |
Full-Time, Onsite

We're a VC funded (a16z) game studio in the westside of LA dedicated to the
idea that online games can deliver deeper, more meaningful experiences.

With our first project, we’re exploring new styles of game design and tackling
difficult technical problems to create a game that’s beautiful and intricate,
delivering far more than superficial entertainment or basic wish fulfillment,
an experience that becomes a meaningful part of your life. Our vision is to
create a compelling virtual universe filled with rich and diverse gameplay
experiences and social interactions that will keep you playing for years,
evolving along with you and the rest of the community.. We want our players to
feel valued as well as a true sense of belonging.

To achieve our vision, our team of veterans is changing the status quo in the
game industry: a diverse and inclusive team, a healthy work/life balance, and
incredibly fun top-tier games that reach across boundaries.

We're currently hiring across the board and specifically seeking:

\- Unreal Engine Game Engineers

\- UI/UX Engineers

\- Lead UI/UX Designer

\- SRE

To learn more, check out our website and feel free to connect to me directly
on LinkedIn (please mention Hacker News!):

[https://www.singularity6.com/careers](https://www.singularity6.com/careers)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jaaronfarr/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jaaronfarr/)

------
classyjim
Antidote |Software Engineer (Python Experience) | London | ONSITE|
[https://www.antidote.me/about](https://www.antidote.me/about)

Interested in joining an organisation that is being recognised for the
evolution of its products and the impact this has on clinical trial
recruitment?

Here at Antidote, we dare to change the status quo when it comes to helping
match patients to clinical trials. We aim to accelerate the breakthroughs of
new treatments by bridging the gap between medical research and the people who
need them.

Our technology platform is key to this and we want exceptional, highly
motivated engineers to join us as we enter our next phase of growth. This is
an exciting time to join a company that has an ambitious couple of years
ahead. You will be responsible for the design, development, modification and
maintenance of all aspects of the Antidote platform. Our entire service is
built Python 3, Flask, GCP, Kubernetes at React.js. The role involves working
closely with the Product team to design and build novel datasets and products.
Contact James on james.peters@antidote.me for more information.

------
rbottger
Textio | Seattle, WA USA | Full-Time | On-Site

Selected as Washington's #1 Place to work! At Textio, we're changing the way
people write. We predict how your writing will perform based on previous real-
world results from similar documents. We have some of the largest companies in
the world as customers, and we're hiring engineers across the board to help us
solve difficult problems. We have a friendly, and experienced team, an
incredible product, and a bright future.

Buzzwords for Keyword Searchers: AI, NLP, Machine Learning, ReactJS, SaaS

All Textio careers -
[https://textio.com/careers/](https://textio.com/careers/) Check out our team
- [https://textio.com/team/](https://textio.com/team/)

Open Roles: Data Science Manager - Analytics, Senior Frontend Engineer, Data
Insights Specialist, Senior Account Executive - Enterprise (Seattle), Senior
Account Executive - Enterprise (New York), Commercial Account Executive
(Seattle), Commercial Account Executive (New York), Market Development
Representative, Sr. HR Manager, Customer Success Manager

------
forbrkfst
Mentor Collective | Remote-OK | Jr. or Mid Level SWE

Mentor Collective partners with Universities to increase graduation rates by
running large scale mentorship programs (hundreds to thousands of personalized
matches) to help traditional underserved populations feel like they belong on
campus.

Team context: \- Stack is RoR + React; we're language agnostic on hiring \-
Currently 4 Sr. SWEs + VP of Engineering looking to grow to 5-6

Key metrics: \- 95% renewal rate, 99% logo renewal rate, 110% contract revenue
renewal rate \- Partners have seen impacts such as mentored students being
9.24x less likely to be on academic probation and a +0.68 increase in GPA.

Apply here:
[https://angel.co/mentorcollective/jobs](https://angel.co/mentorcollective/jobs)
or reach out to me directly at careers@mentorcollective.org. Salary ranges on
JDs.

Learn more here [https://www.mentorcollective.org/join-the-
team/](https://www.mentorcollective.org/join-the-team/)

(I am the Chief of Staff and first employee)

------
thematthopkins
B Lab | [https://www.bcorporation.net](https://www.bcorporation.net) | UI /
User Interface Designer | Berwyn, PA | ONSITE | Full-time

Company: B Lab is a nonprofit that serves a global movement of people using
business as a force for good™. Our initiatives include B Corp Certification,
administration of the B Impact Management programs, and advocacy for
governance structures like the benefit corporation. Our vision at B Lab is of
an inclusive and sustainable economy that creates a shared prosperity for all.

Position: B Lab is seeking a User Interface Designer to help continue the
advancement of our global product offerings. We are particularly looking for a
candidate well versed in web application design but also comfortable designing
marketing pages and email communications. Our suite of product offerings
includes the B Impact Assessment, the SDG Action Manager, B Analytics and the
B Hive, a community engagement platform.

Apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/blab/jobs/4641180002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/blab/jobs/4641180002)

------
hughpoint
Point | Palo Alto, CA | ONSITE | VISA | Full-time | Senior Full-stack Software
Engineer | www.point.com Point offers homeowners a way to open a portion of
their home equity to investors, who then share in the appreciation (or
depreciation) of the home. With an investment from Point, homeowners can
achieve their financial goals without any monthly payments. Examples might
include paying off existing debt, renovating their home, or handling
unexpected medical expenses.

Our tech stack consists largely of Ruby on Rails, React, PostgreSQL, and
Heroku. We’re product focused and in the words of Joel Spolsky, looking for
smart people that get things done. Your responsibilities would include working
with other teams, designers, and product/engineering to implement new
features, improve our architecture, and take the lead to launch new products.

We hire carefully and as a result we have a friendly and professional team
([https://point.com/about_us](https://point.com/about_us)). We offer
competitive market compensation and benefits, with an excellent work-life
balance throughout the company that is reflected in our 4.9 score on
Glassdoor.

Point is headed by proven, experienced leadership who have founded companies
acquired by Visa, McAfee, and Buy.com. We’re backed by prominent investors
including Andreessen Horowitz and we’ve established relationships with major
institutional investors to invest into homes.

In the last year we’ve grown our team from thirty to eighty while growing our
revenues by 10x, and we’re primed to continue the momentum into the new year.
We’d love to have you join us for the journey.

You can email me at hugh at point.com with any questions or applications.

------
dazbradbury
OpenRent | London, UK | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.openrent.co.uk](https://www.openrent.co.uk)

OpenRent is the way people rent property online - a top 300 website in the UK,
and force for good in an industry tarnished by rip-off agencies. Enabled by an
unrelenting focus on technology, we now let more properties than any agency in
the UK. In the last 12m we let over £26 billion worth of property, to over 2
million registered users, without ever charging any admin fees.

We're VC backed, profitable, and have plenty of ambition to maintain our fast
growth.

We're looking for people with a passion for solving real-world problems.
You'll be working in a close-knit team, directly with the founders. You'll
have full autonomy to work on, and figure out how best to solve, the biggest
problems in the industry. We find problems and improve customer experiences
via code every day.

\- Engineering (C#) | Equity Available | All salary levels considered (based
on experience)

[https://www.openrent.co.uk/jobs](https://www.openrent.co.uk/jobs)

Contact via the form online or email in my profile. Look forward to meeting
you!

------
skrebbel
TalkJS ([https://talkjs.com](https://talkjs.com)) | Eindhoven (the
Netherlands) or REMOTE (Europe)

TalkJS lets developers build the perfect custom chat feature in hours instead
of months. We're product driven and we power communication inside online
marketplaces, community sites, trading platforms and so on. We care
tremendously about quality: We're out to build the tool that every developer
worldwide will choose to build chat/messaging features.

Currently in the market for:

    
    
        * Android Developer
        * iOS Developer
        * Full-Stack Web Developer 
        * Online marketer + technical writer
    

Our stack is mainly React, TypeScript, Elixir, Swift, Kotlin and PostgreSQL.

TalkJS touches millions of people and is growing quickly. We're in it for the
long run: we combine a hungry ambition for growth with a healthy and flexible
work/life balance. We expect a lot from each other and give a lot of support
and freedom in return. Sound good?

More info on all positions + how to apply:
[https://talkjs.com/jobs/](https://talkjs.com/jobs/)

(no agencies or recruiters please)

------
dannyz3
3Box | Software Engineers, Product Managers | NYC or Berlin | Full Time

Want to build the shared backend for the web beyond the cloud? 3Box is
building the distributed data network, protocol and products that let
developers easily save their apps' user and social data with users. Users have
more control, data is secure/encrypted/interoperable on a distributed network,
and developers can build faster, lighter and more powerful products.

We're a small, highly technical, product-focused team in NYC and Berlin at the
center of the web3 ecosystem. We are extremely intentional, impact-driven,
community focused, and driven by nonstop learning and growth. We have a lot of
fun while we work and travel to amazing places for regular retreats.

We're hiring for a -technical product manager to craft an incredible developer
experience and ecosystem -software engineers to drive our SDKs, libraries and
components forward (JS mostly) -a protocol designer (cryptography, p2p
software architecture) to work with our CTO on next-gen architectures.

[https://jobs.lever.co/3box/](https://jobs.lever.co/3box/)

------
kenshotech19
Kensho Technologies | Data Scientists/Engineers across the stack | Full-
time/Onsite | (Cambridge/Boston)/NYC/DC/LA

At Kensho, we leverage S&P Global’s world class data to research, develop and
implement leading AI and machine learning capabilities that drive fact-based,
objective decision making. From deep learning speech recognition and
transcription to advanced visualizations, entity recognition, state-of-the-art
search and an AI-driven research platform, the Kensho team brings actionable
insight and order to complex data. Our products power S&P Global and deliver
innovative solutions and capabilities to their clients.

Founded in 2013, Kensho is headquartered in Cambridge, Massachusetts with
offices in Washington, D.C., New York City, and Los Angeles. In 2018, S&P
Global acquired Kensho for $550M, the largest AI acquisition in history to
date.

To see all open positions visit
[https://www.kensho.com/careers](https://www.kensho.com/careers)

We are currently looking for PM's, Front & Back End Engineers, SRE's, ML
Engineers, Data Infrastructure Engineers and more!

------
elementsNL
Elements | Almere, The Netherlands | Python & iOS developers | ONSITE, VISA,
Relocation assistance

[https://www.elements.nl/en](https://www.elements.nl/en)

Digital agency with an international team of over 60 professionals (70%
developers). We work with clients ranging from startups to media and telecom
companies, building web and mobile applications. What we care most about: our
people, flexibility, transparency, quality over quantity and innovation.

Our tech stack is mainly Python/Django, React, Swift, Kotlin... Check here for
a full list
[https://stackshare.io/companies/elements](https://stackshare.io/companies/elements)

Currently, we're looking for:

* Senior Python Developer [https://apply.workable.com/elements/j/4DCF348701/](https://apply.workable.com/elements/j/4DCF348701/)

* Senior iOS Developer [https://apply.workable.com/elements/j/0DCF2806AC/](https://apply.workable.com/elements/j/0DCF2806AC/)

------
haleysasser
Ultimate Software | Ft. Lauderdale, Atlanta, San Francisco, Toronto, and more
| Onsite & Remote www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers

We also have opportunities in Europe at PeopleDoc, a company we acquired last
year: www.people-doc.com/company/careers . Hiring in France, Germany, Spain,
and London.

Ultimate Software has been building HR and Payroll software since 1990. We
moved from selling licenses for on-premise installations to a cloud-
based/subscription model in 2002. We are passionate about building awesome
tools to make people's work lives easier. Our motto is People First, which
describes how we treat our customers and our amazing company culture.

Ultimate Software is hiring for a large number of product development
positions, including:

Software Engineers Site Reliability Engineers Architects, and more.

About 20% of our Product Development team works from home. We have an
unbelievable benefits/401K package, so apply to Fortune’s #1 Best Tech Company
to Work For in 2019 today!

Here is a link to our job postings:
[http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj](http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj)

You can also email resumes to techcareers AT ultimatesoftware.com

------
brianglow
Glow | Senior Software Engineer | Seattle, WA | ONSITE | glow.fm

Glow’s mission is to create a world where content earns its value. We help
podcasters create media businesses, beginning with direct revenue from their
listeners. Our first product is an easy way for podcasters to create
membership programs. A listener can subscribe to a private podcast in under 15
seconds.

We're looking for a full-stack Senior Software Engineer to join the team. We
promise that you'll never be bored, that you'll be trusted to manage your own
time, and that you'll be working on something that makes a huge difference in
the lives of our content creators and their fans. We offer a competitive
salary, medical/dental/vision benefits, and unlimited podcasts.

Does this sound like you? You love podcasts. You are excited about helping
creators thrive and build businesses around their content. You love delivering
for customers, with strong customer empathy and a track record of building
customer-facing products. You work iteratively, shipping often and measuring
results. You enjoy a small team where bureaucracy is low but great
communication and collaboration is essential. You don’t get hung up on the
boundaries of front-end, back-end, dev ops – you do whatever it takes to
deliver. You think in terms of architecture and love to stitch together all
elements of the software lifecycle to deliver great software. You thrive in
the ambiguity and activity of a startup environment.

We closed our $2.3M seed round of financing in August with a great group of
investors including Greycroft, Jeff Katzenberg's WndrCo, and the rapper Nas.

[https://www.glow.fm/job?gh_jid=4267798002](https://www.glow.fm/job?gh_jid=4267798002)

------
j_rosenthal
SiteSpect | Various - Full Stack Engineer, Linux Operations Engineer, IT
Systems Engineer, Front-End Customer Success Developer and other roles |
Boston/Newton, MA | ONSITE |
[https://www.sitespect.com](https://www.sitespect.com)

SiteSpect is a digital optimization platform that lets you test or target your
web traffic without having to change any code on your side. Under the hood,
SiteSpect is a reverse proxy. Requests from end users are routed to an
appropriate backend and SiteSpect modifies the response based on what tests
the user is assigned to and then delivers those changes back to the end user.

We're looking to fill a variety of roles, including seeking client and non
client facing front-end or full-stack developers, optimization specialists,
release engineers, operations engineers and more to build out our (angular)
control panel, proxy engines, help our clients use our tools to test and
modify their websites, and advise clients on how best to test and optimize
their customer experience.

Open Technical Roles:

Full Stack Engineer -
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3wlMWlwp](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3wlMWlwp)

Linux Operations Engineer -
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3plMWlwi](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3plMWlwi)

IT Systems Engineer -
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3tlMWlwm](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3tlMWlwm)

Front-End Solutions Developer (Customer Success) -
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3ylMWlwr](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3ylMWlwr)

------
Boxxed
Systems and Technology Research | Onsite, Fulltime | Woburn, MA (Boston area)

We solve hard problems, usually (but not always) for the government. We’re not
some stodgy defense contractor but rather teams of engineers, mathematicians
and software engineers that get things done and actually deliver product. Some
examples of the types of projects we work on are counter-botnet botnets,
programming language research (around security and performance), and basically
lots of things that aren't webapps.

Right now we're looking for generalist software engineers. I don't want to be
too specific to discourage people from applying, but whether you're strong in
data structures, algorithms, databases, devops, UX, or anything else it's
probably worth talking!

Feel free to send me a PM if you'd like to talk. You also welcome to apply
through the website
([https://www.stresearch.com/professionals.html](https://www.stresearch.com/professionals.html))
-- there are a whole lot of software engineering-ish positions listed there,
but it's not important that you apply to exactly the right one.

------
matthewmacleod
BotsAndUs | Multiple roles | London, UK | Full-time | On-site |
[https://botsandus.com](https://botsandus.com)

BotsAndUs are building the next generation of autonomous robotics technology
to help organisations harness the power of real time data, and become more
efficient in driving their operations and customer engagements.

We have developed and successfully deployed our own hardware and software
platforms, and are now looking for passionate and ambitious minds to
significantly scale up our technical expertise.

You'll be joining at an early stage, but we're offering a market-rate salary
and a friendly, flexible working environment, with some really interesting
problems to work on.

We're currently hiring for both junior and senior robotics-focused roles
working with ROS, as well as an embedded systems engineer to build lower-level
code.

If you're interested, please check out more details about our available roles
at
[https://www.botsandus.com/about#jobs](https://www.botsandus.com/about#jobs) –
or reach out to me directly on matt@botsandus.com if you've got any questions!

------
MerelvH
Stream.io ([https://getstream.io](https://getstream.io)) | Software engineers
| Amsterdam | preferably ONSITE | VISA | Full time

Stream is an API platform that powers feeds and chat for over 500 million end-
users, who access Stream via a blazing fast, highly-available and simple to
use API service.

We are an ambitious startup that is looking to expand:

\- Backend software engineers (Go)

\- Senior iOS developer

\- Senior Android Developer

Stream has a casual social culture and offers a competitive salary and great
benefits. When it comes to software engineering, ownership and quality are
key: our goal is to deliver stable software. Our talented team is diverse,
highly technical and collaborative, which makes Stream a great place to learn
and improve your skills.

Our tech stack:

\- Go, Python, NodeJS

\- RocksDB, Postgresql, RabbitMQ

\- Django, Celery

\- AWS, Puppet, CloudFormation, Vagrant

\- Grafana, Graphite, ELK

\- Redis, Memcached

Want to work for the fastest growing startup in Amsterdam and build
applications for some of the most recognizable brands in the world? Bring your
development skills to Stream and show us what you've got! Send your cv to
merel@getstream.io or head over to
[https://angel.co/company/stream](https://angel.co/company/stream)

------
Sezzle_Careers
Sezzle | FinTech Startup in Minneapolis, MN | Full-time | (INTERNS, VISA,
ONSITE)

Sezzle is the highest consumer-rated buy now, pay later solution, enabling
over 1 million active users in the United States and Canada to take control of
their spending, be more responsible, and gain access to financial freedom.

We use:

\- Python, Go, React, AWS

\- SQL

\- Docker/Kubernetes, Jenkins, Gitlab, Go (Golang) JSON APIs

We are looking for:

\- Sr. Mobile Developers (4+ years):
[https://sezzle.breezy.hr/p/14eaf36145a2](https://sezzle.breezy.hr/p/14eaf36145a2)

\- Sr. Full Stack Developers (4+ years):
[https://sezzle.breezy.hr/p/2d678b006d57](https://sezzle.breezy.hr/p/2d678b006d57)

\- Jr. Full Stack Developers (0-3 years):
[https://sezzle.breezy.hr/p/563c4a7dc566](https://sezzle.breezy.hr/p/563c4a7dc566)

\- Software Development Interns:
[https://sezzle.breezy.hr/p/52b71d553f5c](https://sezzle.breezy.hr/p/52b71d553f5c)

Reach out to Careers@Sezzle.com if you have specific questions, otherwise
apply via the links and we will reach out to you. Thank you!

~~~
kyawzazaw
Was told that for interns, Sezzle is explicitly looking for Junior and Senior
standing students. It seems not stated in the job posting.

------
iblaine
One Medical | San Francisco, CA | Full-time |
[https://www.onemedical.com/careers/](https://www.onemedical.com/careers/) One
Medical is the fastest-growing primary care system in the country with over 80
locations in major cities nationwide. You’ll find our clinics in Boston,
Chicago, Los Angeles, New York, Phoenix, Seattle, the San Francisco Bay Area,
Washington, DC, San Diego and most recently, Portland.

Here are some of our core technologies, that largely depends on your
department: Angular, Python, AWS, Spark, Ruby, MySQL, Android, GraphQL, REST,
Java, Cypress, Hadoop, PySpark, Tensorflow, AI/ML

\- Engineering jobs -
[https://www.onemedical.com/careers/engineering/](https://www.onemedical.com/careers/engineering/)

\- Principal Software Engineer (Fullstack) -
[https://www.onemedical.com/careers/all-
departments/1152584/](https://www.onemedical.com/careers/all-
departments/1152584/)

\- Clinical/IT/Doctors/Legal/Marketing/Operations/Sales/etc -
[https://www.onemedical.com/careers/all-
departments/](https://www.onemedical.com/careers/all-departments/)

In my own words, One Medical is a technology company that exists within the
health care industry. It's inclusive, you work on problems that provide
measurable benefits to people's lives, and we are growing quickly. As of this
quarter, we are a public company. If you're in San Francisco or willing to
relocate, I'd encourage you to check it out.

------
rynobax
Trellis | Atlanta, GA | Software Developers |
[[https://mytrellis.com/](https://mytrellis.com/)](https://mytrellis.com/\]\(https://mytrellis.com/\))
| ONSITE | Full-Time

Trellis is a hardware enabled software company that enables farmers to make
better decisions about their farm. We sell sensors that farmers install in
their fields, and have a dashboard that lets them view the data.

We are looking to hire a Software Developer to help maintain and improve our
user interfaces and services. You will be working as a part of our small
software team on websites, a mobile app, and the backend services needed to
support them.

Our software stack is mostly javascript: React and React Native for frontend
development, and Node.js for the backend. Some of the tools we use are
Typescript, GraphQL, Apollo, Firebase and Expo.

The details for this role are flexible. We are primarily looking for someone
who is familiar with our stack and excited to take ownership of some of the
projects. Experience in the ag industry is useful, but not required.

To apply, or for more info, email jobs@mytrellis.com.

------
ellisd
Nuna ([https://www.nuna.com](https://www.nuna.com)) | San Francisco / DC |
Full-time | ONSITE | Visa Transfer

We build data and analytics solutions that will help shift the US healthcare
system to one based on value and quality. Our technical challenges are complex
and compelling, and the work we do has the potential to impact millions of
lives. We partner with healthcare plans, providers, and the government.

Data can be a powerful driver of change—but only when it’s acted upon with
empathy. Our technology, data, and analytics solutions help healthcare payers,
and providers get the answers they need to make quality care more affordable
for millions of people.

Open positions include:

* Product Security Engineer (SF)

* Data Scientist (SF)

* Infrastructure Engineer (SF or DC)

* Software Engineer - Web Engineering (SF)

* Software Engineer - Data Infrastructure (SF)

* Senior Product Manager, Enterprise (SF)

Jobs Board: [https://bit.ly/nuna-jobs](https://bit.ly/nuna-jobs)

Backend Tech Stack: AWS/GCP, Java, Spark, Scala, R, Python, Bash, Go

Web Tech Stack: Python backend (Django), React, Typescript

Compensation: market salary & equity. We are well funded. Questions? Contact
via email: recruiting+hn@( our domain )

------
suryaj
Sr Web Developer, Sr Full Stack Engineer | Bellevue, WA | Full-time | On-site
| [https://www.symetra.com/](https://www.symetra.com/)

Did you know that Insurance industry is highly vulnerable to future
disruption? You have an opportunity to join a well-funded startup that is
looking to go after a new market in this industry.

Come, join us and be part of the disruption and help us imagine and define
this new product. It is a green field opportunity where you get to innovate on
the business, user experience as well as on the technology front. If you are a
software engineer at heart and is passionate about delivering exceptional
software, let’s talk!

We are looking for someone who has strong expertise in one of the modern web
frameworks along with experience building customer facing web application. If
this you, apply here (and mention HN):
[https://recruiting.adp.com/srccar/public/nghome.guid?c=11659...](https://recruiting.adp.com/srccar/public/nghome.guid?c=1165951&prc=RMPOD3&r=5000581083006#/)

~~~
suryaj
On the engineering side of the house, team that is being put together includes
UX/UI designer, Sr Web Developers, Full stack engineers, Data Scientist, Data
Engineer.

The product is being built all in AWS using modern web framework with lots of
opportunity to innovate on the technology side. Questions?

------
toll
BetterUp | Remote (US) | [https://www.betterup.co](https://www.betterup.co)

BetterUp is a personal and professional development platform focused on
helping people realize their full potential through personalized coaching,
learning resources, and progress tracking. We are a remote-first engineering
team full of highly talented, mission-driven craftspeople who believe in using
our skills to have a positive impact in the world.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/betterup](https://www.keyvalues.com/betterup)

Here are our open roles:

\- See All Open Jobs:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/betterup?gh_src=afb02f421](https://boards.greenhouse.io/betterup?gh_src=afb02f421)

\- Data Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/betterup/jobs/1992447?t=afb02f4...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/betterup/jobs/1992447?t=afb02f421)

\- Full-Stack Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/betterup/jobs/935618?t=afb02f42...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/betterup/jobs/935618?t=afb02f421)

\- Technical Product Manager:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/betterup/jobs/747030?t=afb02f42...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/betterup/jobs/747030?t=afb02f421)

Tech Stack: Ruby on Rails, Ember.js, iOS app (Swift), Android app
(Kotlin/Java)

------
TheCloudlessSky
ProcedureFlow | Full Stack Developer | Saint John, NB, Canada | ONSITE |
REMOTE in Eastern Canada | Full-Time |
[https://procedureflow.com](https://procedureflow.com)

ProcedureFlow allows you to turn your company's procedures and expert
information into small, hyperlinked flowcharts that are easy to follow and
maintain.

ProcedureFlow has a lot of great paying customers that consider us vital to
their business. We're growing our development team as we start to scale. We've
more than doubled our revenue and staff in the last year and we recently
raised $2.9 million in Series A funding.

Our technology stack includes: ASP.NET MVC, C#, Postgres, Redis, Node,
Terraform, and AWS.

We're looking for someone who has:

    
    
      • A demonstrated mastery of building cloud-based web apps in ASP.NET MVC/C#.
      • Experience as a generalist working on both the frontend, backend, and anything it takes to solve problems and delight users.
      • Pride in working on projects to successful completion involving a wide variety of technologies and systems.
      • The ability to stitch together many different services and processes together even if they have not worked with them before.
      • Empathy with their users and are stewards of crafting great experiences.
      • Skills for upholding best practices in engineering, security, and design.
    

Interested? Email us your resume, GitHub profile, or anything you'd like to
showcase: [https://jobs.procedureflow.com/o/full-stack-
developer](https://jobs.procedureflow.com/o/full-stack-developer)

I'm a co-founder and the VP of Engineering. Happy to answer any questions!

------
theomega
Vimcar | Frontend, Backend, QA | Berlin, Germany | Full-time, ONSITE

    
    
        Vimcar provides vehicle fleet management for SMBs in Europe, thus helping small companies to keep track where their cars are and optimize how their are utilized.
        
        We are well funded with more than 50k customers and more than 70k connected cars transmitting live data.
        
        Technologies include (advanced) Python, (recent) Java, Typescript, React, AWS, Docker, Jenkins.
        
        Office in central Berlin, close to public transport. Office language is English. Will sponsor visas.
        
        Open Positions:
        
        - (Senior) Backend Engineer - Python: https://vimcar.de/career/jobs/tech/TE-WAB-19-1?coref=1.10.u4E_804&t=1580915829206
        
        - (Senior) Frontend Software Engineer – Web Application Development: https://vimcar.de/career/jobs/tech/TE-FR-19-3?coref=1.10.u4E_804&t=1580915837085
        
        - Team Lead Data Integrations: https://vimcar.de/career/jobs/tech/TETLDI?coref=1.10.u4E_804&t=1583166833489

------
AaronM
Lumin Digital | San Ramon, CA | Site Reliability Engineer (SRE) |
ONSITE/REMOTE | Full Time | Must Live and be authorized to Work in US

I work for Lumin Digital as an SRE and we are building a vibrant and
sustaining environment where creative people can do meaningful work. We are
building online banking software that allows credit unions to connect with
their members and compete with the big banks. Our core values are Trust,
Respect, and Boldness. We want to foster an environment where people feel like
they are doing meaningful work, are productive, and have the ability to take
risks and learn from failure. We have offices in San Ramon CA, if you live
nearby. Or you can work remotely like myself and the other SRE's.

Our application is cloud native, and runs on Kubernetes. We have the standard
benefits package, including unlimited time off, 401k match, and yearly
performance bonus. If you work onsite, there is a a lunch per diem, and free
gym membership.

If your interested, contact us at careers@lumindigital.com and mention this
post.

[https://lumindigital.com/](https://lumindigital.com/)

------
mattvv
Optic Power - San Juan, PR | REMOTE or Outside Mainland USA | JavaScript
Developers | [https://opticpower.com](https://opticpower.com)

We're a consulting company that works on fun and interesting projects using
ES6 and React/Redux. We're looking for interesting developers particularly in
Latin America. Our team of engineers are bi lingual.

Email me at matt at optic power dot com.

------
BookFusionHQ
BookFusion | Senior iOS Engineer, Senior Android Engineer, Product Designer |
Full Time or Contract | Remote|
[https://angel.co/company/bookfusion/jobs](https://angel.co/company/bookfusion/jobs)

At BookFusion, we are passionate about providing the very best reading
experience regardless of content type or formats. Our mission is to
revolutionize the way we read and interact with eBooks, audiobooks and
articles by building a platform that allows readers to obtain, organize, read,
share and derive value from content regardless of whether they are reading to
learn, for work or for pleasure.

We're a small team with past experience at Goldman Sachs, Toptal, Palantir,
and other reputable organizations. We are now hiring for the following roles :
Product Designer, Senior iOS Engineer, Senior Android Engineer and QT
Developer.

Apply at
[https://angel.co/company/bookfusion/jobs](https://angel.co/company/bookfusion/jobs)

------
kgrarecyte
RareCyte | [https://rarecyte.com/](https://rarecyte.com/) | Seattle, WA |
Full-time, Onsite | Software Engineers

RareCyte is a well-funded life science company focused on the development of
unique technology to detect and characterize rare cells in blood. Our
technology platform has been adopted by leading research institutions and
pharmaceutical companies world-wide for research and clinical programs. The
RareCyte platform has the potential to become the leading diagnostic tool in
oncology, prenatal diagnostics, infectious disease and immunology.

Our full stack includes Vue.js, Swagger, Python/Flask and C++/Qt.

Hiring Software Engineers (Please visit us at:
[https://rarecyte.com/careers/](https://rarecyte.com/careers/)): • Front End
Developer with HTML, CSS, Javascript in a production environment • Full Stack
Developer with Python, Javascript and RESTful API experience

------
alesdotio
PLECTO | Warsaw, Poland | Python Team Leader | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://www.plecto.com/careers/](https://www.plecto.com/careers/) |

Plecto is looking for a Technical Team Leader for our development office in
Warsaw. You should be an expert in Python and have a strong interest in
becoming a technical manager. We are currently a team of 6 full-time
developers and plan to grow the team in the following year.

We are a Danish SaaS startup with locations in Aarhus, Warsaw and London. Both
founders have a technical background and believe in a flat organizational
structure. We strive to maintain a relaxed working environment, promote
transparency, a positive attitude and good communication. We are growing, and
we want you to grow with us – we will do our best to facilitate and develop
your technical and leadership abilities.

Your responsibilities:

* Manage a team of developers

* Work on interesting technical challenges

* Give mentorship and training

* Manage the planning process

* Conduct interviews and hire new talent

Read more on
[https://www.plecto.com/careers/](https://www.plecto.com/careers/).

------
lutostag
The Mobility House | Senior Software Engineer | Full-time | ONSITE | Austin,
TX

The Mobility House is driving the electrification of vehicle fleets with
smart-charging technology that reduces operational costs, and monetizes EV
batteries in energy markets.

We build the products that charge electric vehicles smarter and cheaper (by
reducing peak loads at depots), and also stabilize the grid (~30MW of power
from second-life batteries in warehouses).

Most of the company is based in Munich, Germany... but our Austin backend dev
team, which focuses on building up our asset backed energy trading platform,
is expanding and looking for all levels of Software Engineers/Developers
(Senior, Mid, and Junior).

Our stack is Python/Node.js + RabbitMQ + Postgres based with a lot of near
real-time data processing both in AWS and IoT (on-customer-prem).

More complete job descriptions are available at
[https://www.mobilityhouse.com/usa_en/career](https://www.mobilityhouse.com/usa_en/career)

greg.lutostanski (at) mobilityhouse.com to apply or for more info

------
hk__2
Oscaro | Full Stack Engineers | ONSITE in Paris (France) but partial remote ok
| INTERNS welcome | Full-Time

Oscaro is the leader online auto parts selling website. We’re present in
France, Spain, Belgium, Portugal, with our main offices located in Paris. We
have ~80 engineers working in different, autonomous teams: ops, core services,
front website, catalogue, data analysis, pricing, supply chain, etc. We mostly
use Clojure, + various technologies depending on the team.

Interview process: one first informal on-site interview with the team manager
and a future co-worker. A second, technical on-site interview with the CTO. A
third and last interview with the CEO. Technical interviews are mostly open
discussions, not whitebording/pairing.

Apply at
[https://recrutement.oscaro.com/fr/annonce/931278-developpeur...](https://recrutement.oscaro.com/fr/annonce/931278-developpeur-
full-stack-senior-hf-75009-paris-9e-arrondissement). The website is in French
but we do accept non-French speakers.

------
brentshields
Own Up | [https://www.ownup.com](https://www.ownup.com) | Boston or REMOTE
(US) | Senior Software Engineer

Own Up helps people save money on their mortgage when purchasing or
refinancing a home. We're a ~50 person company based in Boston with on-site
product development teams and an all-remote backend/infrastructure team. We're
currently hiring senior-level candidates for all of these teams.

Tech Stack: React and Redux on the frontend, Node on AWS Lambda on backend.
Typescript throughout. All serverless, using many different AWS services.
Deployment via Cloud Formation.

Job postings:

\- On-site in Boston (full stack):
[https://angel.co/company/rategravity/jobs/224210-senior-
soft...](https://angel.co/company/rategravity/jobs/224210-senior-software-
engineer)

\- Remote (backend-focused):
[https://angel.co/company/rategravity/jobs/733507-senior-
back...](https://angel.co/company/rategravity/jobs/733507-senior-backend-
software-engineer)

------
imnotjames
\------------- | Frontend/Backend/Design | NYC / SEA / REMOTE (US only) |
Full-Time

We're a (stealth?) seed stage company building a social platform for
organizers to create stronger ties to their communities - with our first stop
being dev communities.

You'll be part of a small (but ambitious) team working with Python,
CockroachDB, and React Native on Kubernetes. This an opportunity to be an
early employee, help shape the organization, and grow into leadership roles as
we scale. We provide competitive benefits and salary and are dedicated to
bring together a diverse and engaged team in an inclusive environment.

The interview process is straightforward:

    
    
      * Brief technical or design question over a video call.
      * 30 minute chat about the roles, the company, and the product we're building.
      * 30 minute chat with our CEO.
      * 2 hour take home project.
      * 1 hour pairing session.
    

Have questions or just want to chat? Email me - james@notjam.es - don't let
impostor syndrome prevent you from reaching out!

------
sawong
Flexport (YC W14) | San Francisco, Amsterdam, Shenzhen, Hong Kong, Chicago |
Onsite, VISA | [https://www.flexport.com](https://www.flexport.com)

Flexport’s mission is to make global trade easy for everyone. We are
revolutionizing a huge industry that touches every country on the planet,
which means solving complex challenges. We are looking for makers who love
learning, are passionate about collaborating, and desire to see the global
impact of the solutions they build.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/flexport](https://www.keyvalues.com/flexport)

View all of our jobs here:
[https://grnh.se/c0d6caef1](https://grnh.se/c0d6caef1)

Tech Stack:

* Frontend: React, Relay, Flow, Jest, Enzyme

* Mobile: React Native, Apollo

* Backend: Ruby on Rails, Postgres, GraphQL, Python, RSpec

* CI: GitHub, Buildkite

* Infrastructure: AWS, Python

~~~
_chompsky
Hi, I happen to be interested in one of the gigs listed. Is there any way to
obtain a referral?

------
ronja
Exasol | Sales Engineer / Pre-Sales | USA West Coast / USA Remote + London +
Switzerland + Germany | Full-Time

Exasol is the analytics database. Our high-performance in-memory analytics
database gives organizations the power to transform how they work with data,
on-premises, in the cloud or both – and turn it into value faster, easier and
more cost effectively than ever before. We are looking for hands-on Sales
Engineers / Pre-Sales with a strong Data Warehouse / Business Intelligence
background, great SQL & programming hands-on + presentation skills.

Looking for this position in various locations: USA West Coast / remote near a
larger US airport is also an option / London / Switzerland / Germany

We also have several other open positions, e.g.: * C++ Software Developer
(Germany: Nuremberg / Berlin / Hannover) * Linux Support Engineer Operations
Support (USA: Atlanta / Germany: Nuremberg) * Technical Alliance Manager
(Germany)

More information about all positions:
[https://exasol.jobbase.io/](https://exasol.jobbase.io/)

------
princehonest
HyperCube | Software Engineer | New York, NY (NYC) & San Francisco Bay Area,
CA (SF) & Tel Aviv, Israel | Full-time |
[https://www.hypercube.ai](https://www.hypercube.ai)

Do you want to work on challenging machine learning and distributed systems
problems? HyperCube is a real-time serving engine for deep learning retrieval
applications.

We are looking for a software engineer with at least 2 years of experience.

Our current tech stack: AWS, Kubernetes, Python, C++.

Required experience

\- At least one scripting language, such as Python, Scala, etc.

\- At least one compiled language, such as C++, Go, Java, etc.

Preferred experience, 2 or more of the following:

\- At least one deep learning framework, such as Tensorflow, PyTorch, MXNet,
etc.

\- Building web-scale services and/or distributed systems

\- Productionizing machine learning models and applications

\- Embeddings and nearest-neighbor search algorithms

\- Information retrieval (i.e. Lucene, Elasticsearch, database internals,
etc.)

\- Hardware acceleration (CPU, GPU, TPU, FPGA, etc.)

HyperCube is a distributed team with offices in New York, NY, San Mateo, CA,
and Tel Aviv, Israel. Our team includes world-class scientists and engineers
who built large scale ML applications and platforms (including Amazon
SageMaker) at leading companies and cloud providers. We are passionate about
building great solutions by pushing the boundaries of science and technology.

Email amir [ at ] hypercube.ai, subject line "Hacker News March 2020", to
apply or learn more.

------
katstewie
BetterUp | Remote (US) | Onsite or Remote |
[https://www.betterup.co](https://www.betterup.co)

BetterUp is a personal and professional development platform focused on
helping people realize their full potential through personalized coaching,
learning resources, and progress tracking. We are a remote-first engineering
team full of highly talented, mission-driven craftspeople who believe in using
our skills to have a positive impact in the world.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/betterup](https://www.keyvalues.com/betterup)

Here are our open roles:

\- See All Open Jobs:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/betterup?gh_src=afb02f421](https://boards.greenhouse.io/betterup?gh_src=afb02f421)

\- Data Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/betterup/jobs/1992447?t=afb02f4...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/betterup/jobs/1992447?t=afb02f421)

\- Full-Stack Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/betterup/jobs/935618?t=afb02f42...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/betterup/jobs/935618?t=afb02f421)

\- Technical Product Manager:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/betterup/jobs/747030?t=afb02f42...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/betterup/jobs/747030?t=afb02f421)

Tech Stack: Ruby on Rails, Ember.js, iOS app (Swift), Android app
(Kotlin/Java)

------
dminor
Boulder Care | Full Stack Developers, React Native Engineers, Product Manager
| Portland OR | Full-time onsite |
[https://boulder.care](https://boulder.care)

Come work for Boulder Care!

Boulder Care is a digital health platform for treating opioid addiction. We
are a well-funded VC-backed company with the opportunity to build a massive
business. Our healthcare system spends billions of dollars combating the
opioid epidemic.

Opioid overdose is the leading cause of death for Americans under 50, but
fewer than 10% of patients who need treatment are receiving it. Boulder is
closing this gap by providing high-quality medication-based treatment via a
digital platform.

Our platform is built on React and React Native. We are seeking engineers with
experience in these technologies:

[https://boulder.care/careers/react-native-
developer](https://boulder.care/careers/react-native-developer)

[https://boulder.care/careers/senior-react-native-
developer](https://boulder.care/careers/senior-react-native-developer)

[https://boulder.care/careers/full-stack-software-
engineer](https://boulder.care/careers/full-stack-software-engineer)

We are also looking for a Product Manager.

[https://boulder.care/careers/product-
manager](https://boulder.care/careers/product-manager)

Apply via the links above, or email me your resume (address in profile) and
I'll pass it along to the right person

------
designstartup
Unnamed Seed Stage Startup | Founding Engineer | Bay Area and Remote | Full
Time

We are a new startup in the UX/product design tool space, with a mission to
bridge design and engineering, and radically lower the barriers needed to
build full-fidelity prototypes and products.

We have a tiny but wonderful team of five. We've previously built and sold
startups, and are from Google, FB, MSR, MIT, Berkeley, Stanford.

We are fortunate to have received strong funding offers from top VCs and
esteemed angels, including leaders in the design and development community and
investors in Figma/Framer.

We are hiring one more founding engineer. We are looking for a product-
oriented individual with deep frontend experience (our stack is mostly
Typescript and React). Bonus if you have experience with design tools, UX
engineering, design systems, mobile development, no-/low-code platforms, and
collaboration with designers.

Given the stage of the company, you would be directly shaping everything from
product direction to team to culture. If interested, please drop us a line at
dtsbur@gmail.com. We're excited to hear from you!

------
beedrillzzzzz
Enlitic | Infrastructure Engineers, Data Engineers, Backend Engineers,
Frontend Engineers, Design Systems Engineers, Deep Learning Researchers |
Full-Time | ONSITE | San Francisco, CA or New York, NY |
[https://www.enlitic.com](https://www.enlitic.com)

Where intelligence meets empathy, Enlitic is a San Francisco-based company
that uses data to advance medical diagnostics. By pairing world-class
radiologists with data scientists and engineers, we collect and analyze the
world's most comprehensive clinical data, pioneering medical software that
enables doctors to diagnose sooner with renowned accuracy.

Benefits & perks: 401k 10% match, premium medical, dental, vision and FSA
options, equity, $180/month wellness fund, pre-taxed commuter benefits,
unlimited PTO, company-wide bi-weekly work from home days, lunch provided 5
days a week, snacks.

Technologies: Typescript, Elixir, Python, React, C++, Docker, Kubernetes, and
Postgres.

Interested? Please apply here:
[https://www.enlitic.com/careers](https://www.enlitic.com/careers)

~~~
rays1234567
Are you hiring any Data Engineer Consultant? I have one awesome Data Engineer
coming to an end of project this week, looking for next project.

------
OM1recruiting
OM1, Inc. | Boston, MA | Onsite preferred | Full-time |
[https://www.om1.com](https://www.om1.com) At OM1, we’re reimagining how
healthcare is measured and delivered through our own intelligent data cloud.
Our mission is to be the engine driving more precise care for every patient.

We are rapidly growing and are always on the lookout for talented individuals.
To learn more about our open positions please follow the links below.

Machine Learning Engineer |
[https://apply.workable.com/om1/j/A633E2C71F/](https://apply.workable.com/om1/j/A633E2C71F/)

Senior Software Engineer |
[https://apply.workable.com/om1/j/F0F466EED5/](https://apply.workable.com/om1/j/F0F466EED5/)

Software Engineer |
[https://apply.workable.com/om1/j/013A715A14/](https://apply.workable.com/om1/j/013A715A14/)

------
mattmcmahon
Forward | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, on-site |
[https://goforward.com/](https://goforward.com/) |
[https://goforward.com/eng/](https://goforward.com/eng/)

We're building the world's most advanced healthcare platform from the ground
up, combining hardware, software, and doctors under one roof.

Hiring software engineers with 2+ years industry experience:

Backend Infra:
[https://jobs.lever.co/goforward/aa4ba99a-9450-49ba-a407-668c...](https://jobs.lever.co/goforward/aa4ba99a-9450-49ba-a407-668cca8c6928)

Front End:
[https://jobs.lever.co/goforward/ab5f40f6-248f-4d03-9a8a-f5e2...](https://jobs.lever.co/goforward/ab5f40f6-248f-4d03-9a8a-f5e2796066b3)

Full Stack:
[https://jobs.lever.co/goforward/5d00954d-a953-4b10-b9ec-0254...](https://jobs.lever.co/goforward/5d00954d-a953-4b10-b9ec-0254e1636f0a)

------
fprog
Carbon Relay | Washington D.C. area & Boston, MA | Full Time | REMOTE

Carbon Relay is a world-class team focused on harnessing the power of machine
learning to optimize Kubernetes. Our innovative platform allows organizations
to boost application performance while keeping costs down.

We're hiring for a number of positions, including Senior Software Engineer and
Senior Data Scientist. Engineering focuses include our Kubernetes Operator
([https://github.com/redskyops/redskyops-
controller](https://github.com/redskyops/redskyops-controller)), backend
services (mostly Python), and backend infrastructure (atop Kubernetes). Many
of our roles are remote.

Find out more about us on our careers page:
[https://www.carbonrelay.com/careers/](https://www.carbonrelay.com/careers/)

Or jump straight to our current job postings, which include roles in
engineering, data science, and more:
[https://jobs.lever.co/carbonrelay](https://jobs.lever.co/carbonrelay)

------
cepp
Memora Health ([https://memorahealth.com](https://memorahealth.com)) | San
Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Software Engineer, NLP/ML Engineer

Memora Health (YC W18) is a technology company helping hospitals reduce
overhead and scale outpatient communication by automating care management over
text message. Memora uses proprietary text classification techniques trained
on phone calls, claims reports, and discharge plans to digitize each health
care organization’s existing communication workflow.

We care more about the outcome and usage of our product than the technology
that accomplishes it, and we're looking for like-minded engineers; we build
software that powers interactions like these:
[https://www.memorahealth.com/postpartum.html](https://www.memorahealth.com/postpartum.html)

We're currently looking for Software Engineers (Full Stack, Frontend, Backend)
to build our core product: a dashboard and content creation system and NLP/ML
(applied) Engineers to build out the "AI" component of our platform - Felix -
with better classifiers, text handling, parsing, etc.

Our stack:

\- React/Redux (External)

\- Angular (Internal)

\- Node/JavaScript (ES6)

\- Mongo

\- NLTK/PyTorch/Tensorflow

\- Python 3

\- Docker + Kubernetes (on GCP)

We are company headed towards Series A and backed by top investors. We pay
market rate and offer competitive benefits + equity; VISA sponsorship is
possible. If any of this interests you get in contact with me (cooper [at]
memorahealth [dot] com) and use [HN] in the subject line.

------
niall00c
Cohere Health|Senior/Software Engineer|Boston, MA| ONSITE

Cohere Health is simplifying healthcare for patients, their doctors, and all
those who are important in a patient’s healthcare experience, both in and out
of the doctors office. We build software that is expressly designed to ensure
the appropriate plan of care is understood and expeditiously approved, so that
patients and doctors can focus on health, rather than payment or
administrative hassles.

This is a unique opportunity to join a new engineering team with great
ambition and zero technical debt. You will have an outsized influence on the
future direction and technology decisions.

Our application stack:

    
    
        React
        Java Spring/Springboot
        MongoDB
        AWS
    

Software Engineer -
[https://www.coherehealth.com/careers?gh_jid=4017884003](https://www.coherehealth.com/careers?gh_jid=4017884003)

Senior Software Engineer -
[https://www.coherehealth.com/careers?gh_jid=4002557003](https://www.coherehealth.com/careers?gh_jid=4002557003)

------
pveierland
Sevendof | Front-End Engineer + Embedded Software Engineer | Trondheim, Norway
| ONSITE, VISA, Full-time |
[https://www.sevendof.com/](https://www.sevendof.com/)

Sevendof is a startup focused on building the drone infrastructure of the
future. We seek to make drones available as a service to businesses for
purposes such as inspection, mapping, and search and rescue. Sevendof will
operate a network of long-range drones which are stationed in the field,
enabling missions to be carried out automatically.

We are now hiring a Front-End Engineer and an Embedded Software Engineer to
help bring our first production system to life. Your work would be centered on
developing the web interface for interacting with our drone platform, as well
as integrating necessary sensor and compute units in our drone architecture.

Further information and application can be found at:
[https://www.finn.no/job/fulltime/ad.html?finnkode=170933891](https://www.finn.no/job/fulltime/ad.html?finnkode=170933891)

------
misiti3780
Ventus Risk | Full-time | ONSITE | Raleigh,NC | W2
[https://www.ventusrisk.com](https://www.ventusrisk.com)

Ventus Risk is looking for an experienced full-stack developer to join our
team in NC. We are a group of experts in the property insurance space
developing a new type of property underwriting system. The system is currently
be used in production by a large amount of underwriters, and you will have the
ability to make a large impact in performance and profitability.

The current front-end stack is React+Redux, Typescript compiled with webpack
and deployed using Jenkins. We have built a similar product to Google Sheets
in React which allows for bulk edit and export of data. The backend is a large
EC2 deployment running Python (Django) using DRF for RESTful APIs. We have a
large number of third-party API integrations, proprietary models for fire,
flood, hurricane, and quake, and a data pipeline that utilizes the latest
machine learning techniques to process and extract data from XLS/DOCS/PDFS
using OCR

email: joseph dot misiti @ mathandpencil dot com

~~~
udayrddy
curious, what differentiates the similar product to GSheets with GSheets.

------
GrandRounds
Grand Rounds | [https://grandrounds.com](https://grandrounds.com) | Mobile,
Android Engineers | San Francisco, CA | Full time | Onsite

Grand Rounds is a new kind of healthcare company. Founded in 2011, the company
is on a mission to raise the standard of healthcare for everyone, everywhere.
The Grand Rounds team goes above and beyond to connect and guide people to the
highest quality healthcare available for themselves and their loved ones.
Grand Rounds creates products and services that give people the best possible
healthcare experience.

Named a 2016, 2018, AND 2019 Best Place to Work by Glassdoor and Rock Health’s
2018 Fastest Growing Company, Grand Rounds works with inspiring employers and
doctors to empower them to be the change agents we need to make our shared
vision a reality.

We're hiring mobile engineers, particularly Android. Come be an early hire as
we build out our mobile team.

Apply via [https://jobs.lever.co/grandrounds?lever-
via=8_kr8Yp6nh](https://jobs.lever.co/grandrounds?lever-via=8_kr8Yp6nh)

Be sure to mention this post!

------
muchbetterguy
Much Better Adventures | Frontend Engineer | UK / EU | REMOTE / ONSITE |
Fulltime

muchbetteradventures.com is an online adventure travel marketplace. We're
looking for a new full time front end engineer to join our team.

The front end is mostly React / Redux with a lot of Material UI, and we're
starting to adopt Typescript.

We have two hubs in the UK - London and Bristol, and a distributed team based
in France (French Alps), Budapest, Edinburgh and elsewhere in the UK.

You would be joining a small team and expected to chip in with ideas and
opinions outside of the day to day - from database design to what the next
adventure we sell should be. You will have a passion for the outdoors as well
as coding up usable, well designed interfaces for both our customer facing
website, and back office tools for our hosts and internal admin and CX team.
You will not be intimidated by producing beautiful, usable UIs based off
simple wireframes and sketches.

Whilst this is primarily a front end role, the ideal candidate will not be
afraid to get into some back end coding work - Python / Django. Postgresql,
ElasticSearch etc.

You should also be based in the UK or EU. Both from a timezone perspective,
and the ability to get to one of our hub offices a few times a year without it
breaking the bank.

Please no agencies, and please.. if your idea of a great weekend doesn't
involve some sort of outdoor activity then do NOT apply. We're all skiers,
hikers, bikers etc. Our next full team meetup is a 2 day bike-packing trip in
April. Hopefully you get the picture :)

CVs / questions etc to guy+hn@mbad.co

Let me know what your last adventure was and why you'd be great for the job!

------
kylegibson
PolicyStat | RLDatix | onsite: Indianapolis or Toronto | remote: Indiana, New
Jersey, or other locations | Full Time | $80k to $110k+ USD/yr

[https://rldatix.com/en-nam/products/policy-
management](https://rldatix.com/en-nam/products/policy-management)

PolicyStat's mission is to improve healthcare delivery through better
processes. We help our clients make their policies and procedures easier to
find, access, and manage. Hundreds of hospitals use our SaaS application to
ensure that this critical information is correct, their staff can find it, and
that it supports regulatory compliance.

# Open Positions ([http://bit.ly/pstat-jobs-github](http://bit.ly/pstat-jobs-
github))

* Python + Django Engineer: [http://bit.ly/3bzLysK](http://bit.ly/3bzLysK) \- Our current product development team consists of 1 team lead (me), 1 product manager, 1 design lead, 5 full stack engineers, and 1 front end engineer.

# Remote Locations

We can hire individuals for full time employment from only select regions due
to US tax regulations. See the above link for details. If you reside in some
other location, we can only pay you if you work under a company.

# Interview Process

0\. You apply (see here: [http://bit.ly/3bzLysK](http://bit.ly/3bzLysK))

1\. Application review

2\. Complete a work sample (< 60 minutes)

3\. Conversation with the team lead

4\. Complete a work sample project (< 3 hours)

5\. On-site (or remote) culture conversation with the team + face to face
interviews.

------
shree_ch
Tellie | Full-Stack Engineer | San Diego / Los Angeles | ONSITE/REMOTE, FULL-
TIME | [https://tellie.tv](https://tellie.tv)

Tellie is a live & on-demand streaming platform that enables content creators
to produce interactive content.

Our vision is to create the future of interactive entertainment for audiences
who want a deeper connection with the talent, community, and narrative of
their favorite shows.

We're building deceptively simple tools that deliver rich, satisfying
interactive experiences. The platform is designed to support numerous creators
and their diverse communities across mobile, web, and TV clients.

About the Role: We're looking for talented engineers that can work within web
and server software stacks. Most of our current software utilizes VueJS and
nodeJS, but we are not limited to these technologies. We make extensive use of
AWS and docker; prior familiarity with these, or a desire to learn them, is a
plus. As a small engineering team, we look for opportunities to solve problems
with simple solutions.

Get in touch with us: engineering-leads@tellie.tv

------
hudbuddy
Lightstream | Chicago | Full-time | ONSITE, REMOTE (US) for strong candidates
| [https://www.golightstream.com/](https://www.golightstream.com/)

We’re building the future of live streaming. We empower streamers on Twitch,
Mixer, etc. to be successful with creative tools and analytics. We’ve got a
ton of momentum including a $9M Series A, a strategic partnership with
Microsoft and an acquisition of the analytics company
[https://arsenal.gg](https://arsenal.gg)

We build with modern stack including React, Node, Typescript, Rust.

Right now we’re particularly focused on two searches:

DevOps engineer with a focus on container orchestration (Kubernetes)

[https://bit.ly/2RZCiEX](https://bit.ly/2RZCiEX)

Data+web engineer for our Arsenal team.

[https://strea.mr/2S5E3Ro](https://strea.mr/2S5E3Ro)

All job postings are here:
[https://strea.mr/2GE4qsY](https://strea.mr/2GE4qsY)

Interested in us but don’t see what you like? Hit us up at
jobs@golightstream.com

------
vijaykganesan
NetSpring | Mountain View, CA | Data Analytics | Onsite, Full-time | Visa
Sponsorship

NetSpring is a Cloud application platform-as-a-service that helps enterprises
reach their peak of operational efficiency through quick, actionable insights
from operational data systems. We are in stealth mode and building the
founding engineering team. Founders have previously built multi-billion dollar
companies from scratch.

[https://www.netspring.io/jobs](https://www.netspring.io/jobs)

1\. UI Engineer - We are seeking a developer with a passion for creating
intuitive and aesthetically pleasing interfaces. You will build the foundation
of NetSpring's application UI from scratch. Skills you possess: \- Enjoy the
challenge of building data and visualization intensive high-performance, real-
time applications \- Knowledge of Javascript frameworks and libraries such as
React, Angular, React Native, D3.js and Highcharts \- Exposure to Web
technologies such as Web Components, WebSockets, Web Workers, WebGL, Canvas
and SVG \- 5+ years of UI development experience

2\. Senior Java Engineer - We are seeking a passionate developer who is
excited about tackling the challenges of large-scale, high-performance, real-
time, distributed system architectures. You will design and build NetSpring’s
application middle-tier. Skills you possess: \- Extensive experience building
and tuning complex application servers \- Seasoned Java programmer that has
strong JVM and database tuning skills needed for building high throughput
data-intensive, real-time applications \- 8+ years of programming experience
in Java

See [https://www.netspring.io/jobs](https://www.netspring.io/jobs) for more
details. Apply by emailing your resume to hello@netspring.io

------
nick_kline
Gaia Platform ([https://www.gaiaplatform.io](https://www.gaiaplatform.io)) |
Bellevue (Seattle) | Full-time | Onsite Strongly Preferred

Gaia is creating a platform to enable autonomous machines. We are building a
new architectural model that is centered around data, in-memory databases,
data-based programming models, robotics, machine learning, and new programming
languages and paradigms. We are looking for engineers at all levels with
experience in ML, robotics, database implementation, expert systems, rules
engines, and programming language implementation.

Our technology/platform will enable building the next generation of autonomous
machines, including both mobile (robotic) systems as well as fixed systems
that will do much more than be an embedded appliance. We are building our
systems primarily in C++, but we are open to experience with different
programming languages. Ideal candidates will have significant experience in
one of our focus areas.

We are also hiring for an industry-focused technical product manager working
with industry partners and customers that are using or looking for autonomous
machine solutions.

We offer excellent benefits, early stage equity, a great working environment
on the east side of Seattle (Bellevue), and the opportunity to do new,
creative, innovative engineering. This is an opportunity to be an early
technical employee at a company with deep technical expertise. Contact
careers@gaiaplatform.io if you are interested. You can find more information
at
[https://www.gaiaplatform.io/#careers](https://www.gaiaplatform.io/#careers).

Please note: If you contact us via email, please consider explaining what
relevant skills and qualifications you have for our open needs.

------
stevetursi
William Hill US | Functional Programmer | Jersey City, NJ, USA | ONSITE | Full
Time

The thing that distinguishes our team (and the reason I chose to work here) is
that our CIO is a functional programming evangelist who understands that you
can't just hire a team of FP enthusiasts - rather, you hire great engineers
interested in being challenged and train them to become FP enthusiasts. We
have a formal training program ("Scala U") that will show you basic scala
syntax but its real purpose is to train people in how to become functional
programmers with a combination of mentorship, pairing, classroom, exercises,
and books. He's easy to talk to and super-enthusiastic, and I personally have
learned a lot from him.

Here is the job description:
[https://www.williamhill.com/us/careers/?gh_jid=4465782002](https://www.williamhill.com/us/careers/?gh_jid=4465782002)

We also have openings in devops, front end, and iOS, and other technical and
non-technical roles.

Feel free to send me questions: My hackernews username at gmail.

~~~
iandanforth
"Working with William Hill, you will be at the heart of the technological
revolution with one of the world’s most trusted betting and gaming companies."

------
hiring_omniinc
Omni Labs gives anyone the power to automate away all of their repetitive work
inside the web browser.

There hasn't been a fundamental change in the way people access the web for 25
years. We've grown comfortable staring through a fixed window into the
Internet that doesn't offer much more than saving our passwords and cookies.
Imagine that you never had to do the same thing twice and could automate all
of your repetitive tasks on demand. This augmented web browsing experience is
the future of work.

Omni Labs, Inc | Founding Sr. Fullstack Engineer | ONSITE| Full Time|
[https://jobs.lever.co/omniinc/a63824cb-4fe1-47fb-81fc-06e4d4...](https://jobs.lever.co/omniinc/a63824cb-4fe1-47fb-81fc-06e4d413b9d5)

Omni Labs, Inc | Founding Sr. Frontend Engineer | ONSITE| Full
Time|[https://jobs.lever.co/omniinc/a4cf900e-5e3c-4a21-8076-755dc8...](https://jobs.lever.co/omniinc/a4cf900e-5e3c-4a21-8076-755dc8a1bc56)

------
kmax12
Feature Labs, Inc. | Software Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-time | On-site |
[https://www.featurelabs.com](https://www.featurelabs.com)

At Feature Labs, we’re building automation technology to make machine learning
easier to use. We work on many unique and important machine learning
challenges with a focus on making sure machine learning isn’t just a
theoretical endeavor but has a real-world impact.

We were recently acquired by Alteryx, one of the fastest growing publicly
traded software companies, and are accelerating the growth of our engineering
team here in Boston.

Currently, our stack is mostly Python on the backend (pandas, django,
sklearn), React for the front end, and AWS and docker for deployment. Above
all, we prioritize the ability to choose the right approach to solve a
problem.

We love open source and hope you do too:
[https://www.featurelabs.com/open](https://www.featurelabs.com/open)

Apply at [https://www.alteryx.com/careers](https://www.alteryx.com/careers)

------
volandovengo
Wrapbook | Toronto, ON, CA | Sr. & Lead Ruby Engineers | Full-time | Onsite &
Remote | [https://www.wrapbook.com](https://www.wrapbook.com)

For employers and project based workforces who work in media production,
Wrapbook provides digital profiles that facilitate onboarding, paying and
insuring workforces compliantly. Unlike traditional payroll, Wrapbook is easy
to use, fast to wrap, and costs less.

Wrapbook is enabling the world's very best creative work by empowering
producers, creative directors, HR teams & accountants -- and talented cast and
crew -- to focus on their great work and less on complex systems and the
burdens of compliance & expensive transactional costs.

Applying technology to culture means that we are accelerating the creative
work that transforms our world through shared stories, events and ambitious
human-centered projects that bring us all together.

To apply:
[https://www.wrapbook.com/careers/](https://www.wrapbook.com/careers/)

Tech Stack: Ruby/Rails, Postgresql, AWS

------
nirvdrum
CloudTruth | Boston, MA | Jr. to Mid-level Engineers | Remote |
[https://cloudtruth.com](https://cloudtruth.com)

CloudTruth is a venture-backed, seed-stage startup looking to bring order to
the configuration chaos of modern applications (particularly those that are
cloud-native). Basically, we're looking to aggregate and organize your
disparate sources of configuration to provide greater insight into your
application, so you can avoid things like configuration drift between
environments and minimize service outages or data leaks due to
misconfiguration.

We’re looking for a junior or mid-level engineer to join our experienced team.
The qualifications are simple: show an ability and eagerness to learn along
with strong communication skills, and you’ll fit right in. We’re a team that
values fundamentals over specifics in any particular technology. As an early
stage hire, you’ll have the opportunity to grow your role and we’ll provide
mentorship to help you develop your career and skillset.

CloudTruth is a distributed team that works remote-first. Depending on where
you live, you may be close enough to other employees to meet up as you see
fit. We also offer you membership at a community workspace if you’d like. We
do have a strong preference for candidates that can have a high degree of
overlap with typical US working hours, as it's a small engineering team and
we'd like to work collaboratively in a semi-synchronous manner.

As for technology, we use React with TypeScript on the front-end,
communicating via GraphQL to a Ruby back-end. Experience with any of that is a
plus, but we're more than happy to train the right candidate on the technology
stack.

If interested in the position or would like more information, please email
joinus@cloudtruth.com.

------
skarras
Cabify.com | Frontend, Engineering Manager, Senior Software Engineer, Senior
iOS Engineer, Senior Android Engineer, Data Analyst | Remote, Spain, South
America

Elixir, Ruby, Go, Java, React.

At Cabify and Movo we aim to make cities better places to live by improving
mobility for the people living in them, connecting riders to drivers,
providing mobility alternatives such as scooters and moopeds and many others
to come, at the touch of a button. Maybe one day cities will be places where
nobody needs a private car. But we’ve still got a long way to go...fancy
joining us?

Our Product & Engineering teams are based in Sao Paolo and Madrid and include
an eclectic bunch of awesome people from different backgrounds like Ruby, Go,
Elixir, Java, PHP or Python.

Right now we’re working on some pretty greenfield projects with a solid set of
product ideas lined up ready for innovative engineers to tackle and of course
we have big plans to take over the taxi app service industry!

More information about all positions:
[https://grnh.se/6e08e2ba2](https://grnh.se/6e08e2ba2)

------
matt_mb
Mindbody | Principal Software Engineer | San Francisco | ONSITE | Full-time |
[https://www.mindbodyonline.com/](https://www.mindbodyonline.com/) Mindbody is
the industry leading software powering health, wellness, and beauty
businesses, so work / life balance and a committment to wellness are baked
into our company and mission.

Being recently acquired, we still feel like startup but with the security and
investment that comes from a larger company.

You:

* Are a React expert

* Want to be the goto for multiple front-end projects

* Have built multiple React apps using a variety of packages

* Are fluent in Chrome developer tools, especially for debugging

* Have a deep understanding of APIs

* Have a working knowledge of the js environment like npm, webpack, CDNs, ...

* Care about quality, processes and the developer experience

We:

* Use React, Python, Ruby on Rails, AI/ML, Heroku, Codeship, ...

* Care deeply about quality, automated testing and the developer experience

* Allocate 20% tech debt time in every sprint

* Operate in a micro-service oriented architecture

* Release multiple services daily

* Have Flexible hours

* WFH / No meeting Fridays

* Team lunches twice a week

* Weekly tech talks

Apply here: [https://hrbrg.co/y351gs](https://hrbrg.co/y351gs)

Let us know you came from HN :)

------
cylix
Whova | Full-Stack Engineer (React & Django) | San Diego, CA, USA | ONSITE
FULL-TIME NEWGRAD VISA Whova is looking for new full-stack engineers to join
our growing team in San Diego (growing 2X every year)!

The position involves developing new features from scratch in Django and React
to our core product.

Prior experience in Django/React/Web/... is not needed: we are looking for
people willing and capable to learn, and seeking interesting challenges to
solve.

If you are interested to learn more, feel free to drop me an email at
simon.ninon@whova.com.

\---------------------------------------------

Whova | QA Engineers | San Diego, CA, USA | ONSITE FULL-TIME NEWGRAD VISA
Whova is looking for new QA engineers to join our growing team in San Diego
(growing 2X every year)!

The position involves developing new automation tests for our web and mobile
products, improving our QA testing processes and developing tools to increase
automation tests throughput and accuracy.

We are looking for people willing and capable to learn, and seeking
interesting challenges to solve.

If you are interested to learn more, feel free to drop me an email at
simon.ninon@whova.com.

------
kazanz
Hivelocity | React/Python Engineers | Full-time/Onsite | Tampa, FL |
[https://www.hivelocity.net](https://www.hivelocity.net)

At Hivelocity we are building a world-class Edge compute platform in over 30
cities around the globe. We've been in the hosting business since 2002,
privately own and operate 4 data centers in the US, and have a thriving bare-
metal and colo business to go along with our developing Edge platform.

Interview Process:

1\. 15 minute screening call

2\. 1hr online code challenge (on your own time)

3\. 1hr in person interview

Voted one of the best places to work in Tampa, we have a flexible,
professional culture and actively develop the personal freedom and skill set
of our colleagues. We offer remote work days, flex hours, competitive benefits
packages, free lunch and more.

Our primary technologies are Python/Flask, Typescript React and MySQL.

If you are interested in working in sunny Florida with a talented team, please
apply here:

[https://www.hivelocity.net/about/careers/](https://www.hivelocity.net/about/careers/)

------
zstrasner
Zero | [zeroshop.co]([https://www.zeroshop.co](https://www.zeroshop.co)) |
[Apply on AngelList]([https://angel.co/company/zeroshop/jobs/646288-software-
engin...](https://angel.co/company/zeroshop/jobs/646288-software-engineer)) |
SF Bay Area / remote | full-time | full-stack (Go/React.js)

We are a digital retailer that delivers groceries and everyday goods directly
to customers with zero plastic. We believe that being green shouldn't mean you
sacrifice quality or convenience, so we decided to reinvent the way that
customers shop.

We're looking for a motivated full-stack software engineer to lead the
development of a custom backend and dashboard, and the public website. We're
currently running a Go backend and a React frontend on Google Cloud. There are
tons of opportunities for optimization and re-architecturing, in addition to
adding new features. You'd be leading the engineering team behind Zero.

------
james-back
EUROPE | BERLIN | ONSITE | LOOKING FOR BACKEND AND ML ENG

Back is a young software company from Berlin with the mission to enable
companies to focus on what matters. We’re building a collaboration and
automation platform to untangle repetitive questions and workflows around the
workplace.

We have a modern stack: Golang, Python, gRPC, Protobuf, React, GraphQL and
Typescript.

Our office is in the heart of Kreuzberg, Berlin Germany.

To see what it’s like to work at Back and who your future colleagues would be,
go have a look at [http://bit.ly/working-at-Back](http://bit.ly/working-at-
Back)

We’re hiring:

\- Senior Backend Engineer: [http://bit.ly/back-senior-backend-
engineer](http://bit.ly/back-senior-backend-engineer) \- Machine Learning
Engineer: [http://bit.ly/back-machine-learning-engineer](http://bit.ly/back-
machine-learning-engineer)

I’m looking forward to hearing from you.

James - CTO @ Back [https://www.backhq.com](https://www.backhq.com)

------
kasrak
Airtable | San Francisco, CA | Onsite or remote (USA only) | Software
Engineer, Product Engineer, Data Engineer, Data Scientist, SRE

Airtable's mission is to expand human productivity by letting everyone create
tools to organize their world. Our current product includes a real-time
collaborative database and a rich set of components for building tools using
this database. Unlike single-purpose apps, we think of Airtable as a toolkit
of building blocks that people can repurpose to create their own applications.
Our roadmap is filled with enhancements and additions to this toolkit that
will push the boundaries of Airtable's capabilities. E.g. last week we
launched a new scripting feature: [https://blog.airtable.com/introducing-
scripting-block/](https://blog.airtable.com/introducing-scripting-block/)

To see some of the ways people are already using Airtable, check out
[https://airtable.com/universe](https://airtable.com/universe)

We're hiring software engineers for web (Javascript + Typescript, Node,
React), iOS (Objective-C, Swift), and Android, as well as data engineering,
data science, SRE, and many other roles.

We're a team with backgrounds from Google, Facebook, Microsoft, etc. We
believe in the power of highly motivated and capable individuals to accomplish
great things in small teams, with end-to-end ownership of projects and rapid
iteration. Read more about our engineering culture and values here:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/airtable](https://www.keyvalues.com/airtable)

Read about open positions and apply here:
[https://airtable.com/careers](https://airtable.com/careers)

------
jscalisi
GRAIL | Senior Software Engineer, DevOps Engineer, Software Engineer in Test,
| Menlo Park, CA | Onsite | [https://grail.com](https://grail.com)

GRAIL's mission is to detect cancer early, when it can be cured. GRAIL is
focused on alleviating the global burden of cancer by developing pioneering
technology to detect and identify multiple deadly cancer types early. The
company is using the power of next-generation sequencing, population-scale
clinical studies, and state-of-the-art computer science and data science to
enhance the scientific understanding of cancer biology, and to develop its
multi-cancer early detection blood test.

Senior Software Engineer: [https://bit.ly/35QqSZu](https://bit.ly/35QqSZu)

DevOps Engineer: [https://bit.ly/2TFynOy](https://bit.ly/2TFynOy)

Software Engineer, Test: [https://bit.ly/2YAauMW](https://bit.ly/2YAauMW)

------
fovc
Inc-Query | Operations | Full-time | REMOTE (US/Canada only) | [https://inc-
query.com](https://inc-query.com)

Bootstrapped, profitable, very rapidly growing B2B tech company. We program
surveys insanely fast for private equity and management consulting clients.

If you enjoy dealing with very smart clients in a somewhat technical and fast-
paced environment, this role may be for you. The Survey Director exercises 3
different skill sets:

1\. Client management/communication skills: Interact with clients all the time

2\. Business acumen: Learn about different industries/niches and transfer
learning across projects

3\. Technical skills: Never-ending supply of short coding puzzles (think <10
lines)

This is not a software engineering role, but some coding familiarity is
required. It's a tough role, but super interesting work!

If you're interested in learning more, shoot me (the founder) a note with
either your resume and/or LinkedIn: hn@inc-query.com. You'd be joining a bunch
of other HNers who work here.

PS: Yes I put this up every month because we are growing like crazy!

------
drag0s
GitDuck | Remote | Senior Backend Engineer | Full-time |
[https://www.notion.so/Senior-Backend-
Engineer-e6b6aaea01bb42...](https://www.notion.so/Senior-Backend-
Engineer-e6b6aaea01bb42fb85503874135179c7)

GitDuck is a code and screen sharing tool for developers. We allow them to
create videos linked to their codebase so they can easily explain their code
to their teammates.

We're looking for independent engineers who enjoy building things and are
comfortable with significant responsibilities, you'll own large parts of the
codebase.

As one of the first hires, you'll be crucial for scaling the company including
its architecture, testing, monitoring, codebase, best practices, culture, etc.

GitDuck is mainly built with JavaScript and some TypeScript. Node on the
backend and Next.js+React on the frontend. Our systems are hosted in Google
Cloud using Kubernetes.

We really appreciate if you've worked with video or real-time communication
technologies before (video infrastructure, live-streaming, WebRTC, WebSockets,
FFmpeg, etc.)

------
dansilverberg
At Offchain Labs, we’re building a platform to unlock the full potential of
smart contracts, making them private, affordable, and easy for developers. Our
working prototype of Arbitrum runs on top of Ethereum and interoperates with
native Ethereum contracts and tokens. We make smart contracts easier to
develop at scale, with production level security. Our developer tools do the
heavy lifting to add a flexible second layer to decentralized application
architecture so our clients can focus on business logic and user experience.

We're looking for Senior Software Engineers that are excited to learn and
develop blockchain technology and possess production experience with Backend
Engineering (C/C++, Go, or Rust). Experience with compiler construction and
architecture, and security engineering on large-scale systems is a plus.

Click here to apply!
[https://jobs.lever.co/offchainlabs/9b024e89-1cb7-43f3-b6f8-c...](https://jobs.lever.co/offchainlabs/9b024e89-1cb7-43f3-b6f8-c7a2d78636b5)

------
asn0
Ambra Health ([https://ambrahealth.com](https://ambrahealth.com)) | REMOTE |
Java / Scala / Linux Engineer, Medical Image Storage and Processing | Full
time

We are looking for a Java and Scala developer with Linux experience to work on
our remote-only image storage engineering team. This team works on the storage
and image-transforming services of Ambra Health’s medical image sharing
platform, which handle 8 billion (4PB) medical images in data centers and
cloud environments around the world. The ideal candidate would be able to work
independently with minimal supervision, seasoned to make good
design/architecture decisions.

Requirements:

\- Java (Scala is a bonus)

\- Basic Linux system administration skills

\- Must live in USA

Big plus if you've got any of these skills:

\- Building server software with multi-threading and concurrency, in a
distributed network environment

\- Experience with DICOM medical file format

\- Experience generating, diagnosing or hacking image formats (such as PNG,
JPEG, etc)

\- Diagnosing application problems in a Linux environment

Send me an email with your resume: pete+jobs@ambrahealth.com

------
kostar
Oracle | Software Engineer | SF, CA or Seattle, WA | ONSITE | Full Time

The Oracle Cloud Infrastructure, Registry team is looking for a senior Scala
software engineer. Our service is architected as an Event-Sourced, Distributed
system built on CQRS principles. Our technology stack is Scala / Akka / Play.
If you have ever wondered what it is like to apply Functional Programming
principles in a live, production environment this is the role for you.

The Registry service is a managed, multi-tenant registry for Docker container
images for customers who want to store and launch their containers on OCI,
including Kubernetes users. In addition to working on interesting projects and
the future of OCIR, you'll be getting a great salary, flexible working
arrangements, a fun, state-of-the-art development environment and excellent
opportunities for learning and career growth. Members of our team work on
distributed systems in a cloud environment and have ownership of our service
from top (Load Balancers) to bottom (Databases).

Please contact justin.ko@oracle.com

------
aktals
FIVETRAN ([https://www.fivetran.com)|](https://www.fivetran.com\)|) OAKLAND,
CA | FULL-TIME| ONSITE Fivetran is the fastest, smartest way of connecting
your data to a central location of your choice. Companies use our connectors
as indispensable tools in their modern data tech stack. Come build products in
weeks not months, and deliver full data replication + automated data
pipelining solutions. Best of all, work with humble, smart, fun-loving,
motivated individuals. We're ready for you. :)

Hiring:

SDET -
[https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/09abc0ec-2aef-4e2e-8719-90861...](https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/09abc0ec-2aef-4e2e-8719-908616f55367)

Senior Software Engineers (backend) -
[https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/85a46418-dcaa-4158-abb4-5c4f8...](https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/85a46418-dcaa-4158-abb4-5c4f899c191a)

Staff Software Engineers (backend)-
[https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/7b676939-d445-4a5b-928b-e5657...](https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/7b676939-d445-4a5b-928b-e5657486e279)

Engineering Manager -
[https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/ec158de8-ebfa-4f2a-87f4-b242f...](https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/ec158de8-ebfa-4f2a-87f4-b242fb1dcb70)

Staff AppSec Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/1301de4b-8fbe-4d91-bde4-0e53a...](https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/1301de4b-8fbe-4d91-bde4-0e53a948b02e)

Some of our stack: Java, SQL, Python, Postgres, Kubernetes, AWS, GCP

Want to learn more? Contact Angeline@fivetran.com

------
devgoth
LogicGate | Software Engineer III: Platform, Application Security Engineer,
Product Manager | Chicago, IL | Onsite

LogicGate is a venture-backed, Chicago-based SaaS startup that creates
flexible and beautiful business process software. Our customers use LogicGate
to visually design end-to-end workflows and create highly configurable process
applications that place controls around mission-critical activities. We are
providing self-service solutions for enterprises within the Governance, Risk
and Compliance, and Business Process Management software industries, saving
them time and money.

Our offices are located in River North and are close to Blue, Red, and Brown
lines as well as multiple bus stops.

\- Work: Jira - Slack - Gitlab - G Suite

\- Back: Spring Boot - Java 8 - Kotlin - Neo4j

\- Front: Angular - AngularJS - TypeScript - D3 - SCSS - HTML

\- Test: Selenium - Protractor - JUnit - Karma - K6

\- Ops: AWS - HAProxy - Consul - Nomad - Ansible - Terraform - Docker

Apply here: [https://www.logicgate.com/about-us/join-the-
team/](https://www.logicgate.com/about-us/join-the-team/)

------
firemanx
Sentinel | Bellevue, WA | ONSITE (Will Consider Remote) |
[https://www.sentinelcsg.com/careers](https://www.sentinelcsg.com/careers)

Sentinel is a cutting edge privacy technology company changing how
organizations of all sizes think about privacy and compliance. We are building
the next generation of privacy tools and already work with some of the largest
companies in Technology, Retail and Manufacturing. Come join our team and play
a key part in how the world addresses the needs of privacy for organizations
and consumers alike!

Some of the technologies you'll work with: Azure, AWS, Hasura (GraphQL), Java
/ Spring Boot, Vue, NGinx, Postgres, ElasticSearch, and Spark. We're expanding
into AI / ML scenarios as well.

We're looking for full-stack engineers, back-end engineers and anyone
currently focused on the privacy space. Our careers page lists Java Engineers
but willing to consider anyone with a development background if you're
interested.

Reach out to me, chris at sentinelcsg.com.

------
timanglade
Archipelago | DevOps & Software Engineers | San Francisco or REMOTE (US only)
| Fulltime

We're an early stage startup (just launched our MVP), working to change how
risk is insured. Our founders are tech & finance entrepreneurs with several
IPOs and acquisitions under their belts. We are headquartered in San
Francisco, have raised several million in seed money to date, and currently
employ around forty people. It's still early days, so you get a chance to join
something on the ground floor, and take it from 0 to 1. We're a pretty
supportive team, willing to give you as much independence or assistance as you
need. You can work from our HQ in SF, or remotely (but unfortunately we can
only consider applicants based in the US at this time).

\- DevOps / Infrastructure Engineer: Linux, Docker, Kubernetes, AWS, CI/CD ->
[https://archipelago.breezy.hr/p/c4fabae4cf4b01-devops-
infras...](https://archipelago.breezy.hr/p/c4fabae4cf4b01-devops-
infrastructure-engineer)

\- React Front End Engineer: build our UI layer with ES6/ES5, TypeScript,
HTML, CSS & ReactJS -> [https://archipelago.breezy.hr/p/cf82a86231bd01-react-
front-e...](https://archipelago.breezy.hr/p/cf82a86231bd01-react-front-end-
engineer)

\- Backend Developer (with Go experience) using GraphQL, Postgres, AWS,
Docker, etc. -> [https://archipelago.breezy.hr/p/1c9a5bdae3f001-backend-
devel...](https://archipelago.breezy.hr/p/1c9a5bdae3f001-backend-developer-
with-go-experience)

If you want to apply, it's better to do it directly through the links above,
but if you have any questions don't hesitate to reach out to me directly
tim@onarchipelago.com

------
bobbykrk
Ideamotive | React.js Developer | Warsaw | Onsite

Ideamotive - a dev shop specializing business process automation for startups
and growing companies is looking for a React Developer. We are located in
Warsaw, Zoliborz at a start-up accelerator mansion called ReactorWarsaw.

Our stack consists of Ruby on Rails and/or Node on backend and React on a
frontend, usually Postgres as a main database and Redis + Sidekiq for queues.

You, as a candidate, should be a computer science graduate (or has equivalent
knowledge) with a solid background in front-end and previous experience in
React or similar framework. We also expect you to have understanding of a
current trends and state-of-the-art solutions.

Our original job offer: [https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-react-
dev/](https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-react-dev/)

Apply at: [https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-
developer](https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-developer)

------
jstrasner
Specto |
[[https://jobs.specto.dev/](https://jobs.specto.dev/)](https://jobs.specto.dev/\]\(https://jobs.specto.dev/\))
| jobs@specto.dev | North America (remote) | Full-time | Backend (Python),
Frontend (React)

We're building the next generation app performance monitoring platform (APM)
for the mobile era.

For the backend position we're looking for engineers passionate about
performance that have experience building complex systems that can handle
large quantities of data. We're using mainly Python and we deploy to Google
Cloud.

For the frontend position we're looking for someone interested in complex
visualizations and experienced in React.

We're a team of ex. Facebook, Twitter, Yelp and Airbnb engineers that have
extensive experience in mobile platforms and tooling. We have also managed
infrastructure teams at Facebook.

We're very well funded by a few infrastructure-focused investors. We're
looking for remote engineers out of North America to keep time zones in check.

------
s3nnyy
Quatico.com |Lead (React+Java), Fullstack, Backend (Java), Frontend (React),
DevOps | Zurich, Switzerland | SALARY: 90k-130k CHF | ONSITE | Swiss or EU
member-states passport-holders only

We currently are looking to hire one fullstack (React, Java) senior engineer,
or team lead. We have a "engineering over management" culture where you find
engineers both with formal computer science background and also ones, who are
self-taught. Our CTO worked with Erich Gamma et al before.

We are building tailored web apps with heavy number crunching on the server -
e.g., we built the software analyzing all the weather data in Switzerland. We
do custom development with a heavy engineering part and we regularly impress
clients with software that rarely needs maintenance.

Our interview process:

1) Phone screen with our CTO

2) Two sessions of remote pair-programming with our engineers (no algorithmic
questions but reasonable pair-programming tasks).

3) Onsite half a day with us.

Tell us if you want to hear more and say hi:

iwan.gulenko@quatico.com

(Use "HN March" in subject line to help us filter out spam that became
increasingly more here on HN sadly.)

------
frederik_secfi
Secfi | Software engineer(s) + Operations and Finance | Amsterdam, the
Netherlands + San Francisco | EUR 50-150k + equity

Secfi is a VC-backed fintech start-up that helps start-ups and employees
better manage equity compensation. We do this by providing shareholders of
private companies with liquidity so that they can exercise their options or
access capital for personal use. We build technology products that help
private company employees make the most of their equity and make more informed
decisions. By simplifying their equity compensation, employees can spend more
time on things they love doing most. We have offices in Amsterdam and San
Francisco.

For example: one of the most complicated things for employees is figuring out
how much taxes they need to pay when exercising their Incentive Stock Options
or Non-qualified Stock Options.

The tax planning tool inside our dashboard does just that:
[https://www.secfi.com/#gif-container](https://www.secfi.com/#gif-container)

An exciting challenge we’re working on next is an exercise planning tool that
tells you what you should do with your equity based on your personal. Things
have been going very well here at Secfi, and we’re looking to add 10 more
people to our Amsterdam engineering team.

We have a variety of engineering vacancies including a VP of engineering,
frontend, backend Python and full stack JavaScript engineers:
[https://www.secfi.com/careers](https://www.secfi.com/careers)

Please apply using the following link:
[https://jobs.lever.co/secfi/10f3bb98-5bb3-4781-8939-6a354c59...](https://jobs.lever.co/secfi/10f3bb98-5bb3-4781-8939-6a354c5999b0?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

------
worldlycitizen
Weave Grid | [https://www.weavegrid.com](https://www.weavegrid.com) |
Engineering (Multiple) and BizOps / Strategy | San Francisco, CA (Soma) |
Full-time | ONSITE

We’re on a mission to drive rapid decarbonization in global transport and
power sectors by intelligently connecting electric vehicles to the grid.

Our software uses predictive analytics and systems optimization to make it
cheaper and safer for utilities to support the growth of electric vehicles,
increase renewable energy adoption, and save customers money.

We’re rapidly growing and funded by some of the best energy technology
investors around.

Each role offers the opportunity to have a huge impact on our team, culture,
technology and the sustainable energy transition.

Technologies we’re using include: Python, Kubernetes, AWS, Terraform, CircleCI

Reach out to jobs@weavegrid.com if interested in learning more!

Example full-stack role details: [https://www.weavegrid.com/full-stack-
software-engineer](https://www.weavegrid.com/full-stack-software-engineer)

------
jakespencer
76 Software Engineering Group | Oklahoma City, OK | FULL-TIME | ONSITE | U.S.
CITIZENSHIP REQUIRED

76 SWEG is a majority-civilian software engineering organization operating
under the United States Air Force. We are hundreds of (civilian) scientists
and engineers that provide software, hardware, and engineering support
solutions to a variety of Air Force and military platforms. We are located on
Tinker Air Force Base in Oklahoma City, OK. We often operate like a contractor
to other parts of the military and federal government by providing independent
engineering services without seeking a profit. We have dozens of active
projects using C/C++, C#, Java, JavaScript, LabVIEW, Visual Basic, Assembly,
Ada, Fortran, and other more esoteric languages. We have immediate
opportunities available to hire candidates with degrees in Electrical
Engineering, Computer Engineering, Computer Science, or closely-related
fields.

If you are interested in learning more, please e-mail
76SMXG.Tinker.Careers@us.af.mil and tell them Jake sent you.

------
scandit
Scandit | Zurich, Switzerland & Warsaw, Poland & Tampere, Finland | Full-Time
| ONSITE | [https://www.scandit.com](https://www.scandit.com)

At Scandit, we develop real-time computer vision solutions for smartphones,
wearables and robots that combine modern machine learning approaches with
computer vision.

My team is looking for a Mobile JavaScript Engineer (JavaScript, Cordova,
React Native, Titanium):

You will be responsible for our customer-facing mobile JavaScript layer of our
core product. Our products are today used on hundreds of millions of Android
and iOS devices in their native version, and you will help us bring the same
snappy user experience to the web layer on mobile. You will design APIs and
create elegant samples to show our customers how easy it is to integrate our
leading barcode scanning technology in their own products.

Please apply here: [https://www.scandit.com/careers/job-
description/?gh_jid=1956...](https://www.scandit.com/careers/job-
description/?gh_jid=1956813)

We are also looking for a Full-stack Engineer:

You will be responsible for bringing the web experience to a new green-field
product we are currently developing. You will work in a cross-functional team
with other mobile and machine learning engineers to build a customer-facing
web dashboard using an appropriate tech stack as well as design and develop a
scalable web API using best practices in Python. With the help of other full-
stack engineers at Scandit you will also set up the infrastructure for the
product on Google Cloud. You will also integrate the new products with our
existing codebases.

Please apply here: [https://www.scandit.com/careers/job-
description/?gh_jid=2060...](https://www.scandit.com/careers/job-
description/?gh_jid=2060862)

------
dandigangi
DRIVIN | Chicago, IL USA | FT On-Site

Frontend Engineer | DevOps | Recruiter | Product | Design

Hello! I'm an engineering manager at DRIVIN in Chicago. We are in the used car
industry doing big data, analytics, data sci, ML, software, etc. Once upon a
time a startup, bought my KAR Auction Services, and now were the cool startup
within the big enterprise. Lot of opportunity for a range of positions listed
above. Laid back culture and a lot of passion for what we do. Would love to
chat w/ you if you think you'd be a fit.

We build things using React, Typescript, Node, Java, Python, AWS, Terraform,
and Jenkins. We're known as DaaS to the larger org. aka Data as a Service. We
build for internal and external customers like data science models or APIs to
different software and data products.

Position: [https://kar.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/KAR_Careers](https://kar.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/KAR_Careers) (Select
Chicago DRIVIN location on left side)

Email Me: ddigangi@drivindealer.com

------
gdeglin
OneSignal | San Mateo | Onsite | Full Time |
[https://onesignal.com/careers](https://onesignal.com/careers)

Tech stack includes Go, Rust, Ruby on Rails, Kafka, Postgres, Redis, InfluxDB,
Typescript, React

OneSignal helps developers simply implement re-engagement messages in their
mobile applications and websites, and we do it by taking care of a lot of the
complexity on our side. Each day we deliver over 5 billion daily notifications
(4x more than the number of emails SendGrid sent on their IPO), for nearly 1
million registered developers (More than Twilio on their IPO).

When you pick up your smartphone, the first thing you see is a push
notification - maybe there’s a breaking news alert, a message from a dating
site, or football scores… Whatever it is, chances are it came from us.

We're hiring for:

* Backend Engineer [https://onesignal.com/careers#backend_engineer](https://onesignal.com/careers#backend_engineer)

* Site Reliability Engineer [https://onesignal.com/careers#site_reliability_engineer](https://onesignal.com/careers#site_reliability_engineer)

* Full Stack Developer [https://onesignal.com/careers#full_stack_developer](https://onesignal.com/careers#full_stack_developer)

* iOS Developer [https://onesignal.com/careers#ios_developer](https://onesignal.com/careers#ios_developer)

* Distributed Systems Architect [https://onesignal.com/careers#distributed_systems_architect](https://onesignal.com/careers#distributed_systems_architect)

------
avf
Informal Systems| Senior Distributed System Engineer (Berlin)| Full Time|
[https://informal.systems/](https://informal.systems/)

Informal is an R&D institution that conducts fundamental research and
development into the design, implementation, and formal verification of
distributed systems and protocols, including blockchain systems like the
Cosmos Network ([https://cosmos.network/](https://cosmos.network/)). Our
mission is to bring verifiability to distributed systems and organizations.

We’re hiring: Senior Distributed Systems Engineer - Working on researching,
designing, and implementing improvements to the software and protocols.
Significant experience in Rust is desired.

You can learn more and apply online here:
[https://informal.systems/careers/](https://informal.systems/careers/) Feel
free to reach out to hello@informal.systems with any questions!

------
goodroot
Elastic | Senior Backend and Fullstack | REMOTE (GLOBAL)

Elastic is the company behind Elasticsearch -- you know, the search company!
We are looking for new energy to help us bring exciting new products to
market. The Workplace Search team is seeking foundational members to help us
transform how teams work online.

Read more: [https://www.elastic.co/workplace-
search](https://www.elastic.co/workplace-search)

\---

Roles: Senior Fullstack, Senior Backend

Stack: Ruby/Rails/jRuby, React, Typescript

$: Competitive, with excellent stock and health benefit.

Perks: Vibrant and flexible remote-first global culture, autonomous and
context-driven team environments, modern at-scale engineering challenges, and
more. These are foundational roles! Room to grow and opportunity for
significant impact

Qualifications: We're looking for experienced, organized technical people with
excellent written communication skills.

\---

Interested? Email kellen+hn[at]elastic.co with your resume, an intro, and
writing samples if you have them.

Happy to talk to interested candidates about the team prior to application!
(Team lead, not recruiter)

~~~
pancakesummer
I always stayed away from search, because I dislike math, and I'm not into
algorithms. Was I right to think that to work in search I'd need that?

Thanks

------
bedej
Shelf Engine | Seattle, WA, USA | Full Time | ONSITE | Engineering / Data
Science | [http://shelfengine.com/jobs](http://shelfengine.com/jobs)

Shelf Engine stops food waste with demand forecasting. Food waste at grocery
stores averages 35%! Join us in helping to reduce the economic and ecological
impact of this waste. We're hiring software engineers, data scientists, and a
data engineer in our Seattle office. We're looking for people who are
passionate about having a positive environmental impact on the world through
their job, and are excited to join a small but rapidly growing startup - we're
currently 25 people.

\- Forecasting and modeling is in Python

\- Front end is Angular and Ionic / TypeScript

\- Backend is ASP.NET Core / C# / Azure

\- Orchestration with Kubernetes.

We do a lot of data interop in the backend with our customers, and other data
systems like accounting and analytics, and reporting/BI systems. Experience
with any of these languages/frameworks and domains is a big plus!

------
stephmpowers
Chewy - Polyglot Engineer, Python/API - Boston, MA - FULLTIME ONSITE

Chewy is looking for a Polyglot Software Engineer to join our Pharmacy team in
Boston, MA. This person will be responsible for driving the software
development and engineering efforts that power software solutions for Chewy’s
millions of customers.

Looking for a strong Python engineer with Python 3/Django experience who has
worked in large scale enterprise environments. You'll be apart of an
implementation team working on a full application stack (Python API backend,
postgres and No-SQL databases, Vue/JS front end, native mobile applications
[iOS, Android]). This role is focused on the application and API services in
python, but our engineers work across the stack in multiple technologies.

Find the role here:
[https://www.chewy.com/jobs/position/2079873?gh_jid=2079873](https://www.chewy.com/jobs/position/2079873?gh_jid=2079873)
as well as other jobs at chewy.com/jobs

------
SurrealSoul
SmartAsset [https://smartasset.com/](https://smartasset.com/) | Senior and
Intermediate Backend && Frontend Engineers | NYC: NOHO | Full Time We are a
financial technology company aiming to provide the best personal finance
advice on the web. We offer free and personalized tools to empower you to make
smart personal finance decisions around homebuying, retirement, taxes and
more. We have a big focus on getting finical advisors the right people for
them, and giving people the right choices when it comes to finical advisors.
Stack wise, we are a Java shop using the Play framework. We do some python and
other things here and there as well. Culture wise, we are a 130~ people
startup. So we still have the startup feel, without that startup pressure.

Some benefits besides the normal stuff: Catered lunches 3x a week, casual work
environment and a weekly happy hour

If you're interested or have any questions feel free to shoot me an email at
adavis[at]smartasset.com

Thanks!

------
andrewrembrandt
Metaco | Lausanne, Switzerland | Mid-Senior TypeScript/React, or C++, or QA
Automation/SDET | REMOTE EU (Only) OR ONSITE (Relocation an option)

We're a leading blockchain software house that provides and integrates highly
secure wallets for businesses (of all types). We are looking for: \- Mid-
Senior React/TypeScript developers

\- Mid-Senior C++ developers

\- A Mid-Senior QA Automation engineer / SDET

We use:

\- Mainly Linux cloud (and on the desktop)

\- TypeScript, React, React Native, NodeJS

\- C++ 11/14 + more

\- Docker, µServices, k8s, terraform, Google Cloud & AWS

\- Multiple security and cryptography approaches (prior experience not
required)

\- Technical testing in the interview process

Proficiency in English or French is a requirement, and a dedicated
professional approach to working in a startup.

Drop a CV to jobs@metaco.com and please highlight relevant experience
(recruiters/agencies/consultancies, please do not contact me). You can also
see roles at
[https://www.metaco.com/careers/](https://www.metaco.com/careers/) but please
mention hackernews.

------
sharrington
Notemeal | Senior Software Engineer | Boston, MA | Onsite |
[https://notemeal.io/careers](https://notemeal.io/careers)

Notemeal is a software platform built for performance dietitians to optimize
athlete nutrition. We are looking for a senior software engineer with
experience as an athlete. Our founders are both technical (I am one of them),
and previously managed software dev + data science teams for the New England
Patriots. This will be our first hire, and thus will offer significant equity.

We are bootstrapped off of friends + family, and have clients in place across
the NFL and NCAA generating revenue. We are optimistically aiming in
preparation for contracts with the US Military, and National Olympic
Committees, and are hiring in anticipation of this. We are operating in the
Professional Sports market, with bigger plans in years to come.

Stack: Apollo, GraphQL, React, Ionic, Typescript, Node, PostgreSQL, Heroku +
AWS

Learn more at the link above, or email us at careers@notemeal.io

------
truebosko
G Adventures | Engineering Manager | Boston, MA | Full-time | On-site, remote
friendly (Relocation possible)

G Adventures has been a world leader and innovator in sustainable adventure
travel since 1990. We're a strong believer that tourism can be used to
distribute wealth, and that's represented in how we operate as a company.

We're looking for an engineering manager to help grow our Product Systems
team. This team focuses on building the systems which help our product teams
build out the Itineraries, components, budgets, and costs associated with G
Adventures tours. You'll drive a full stack team working in React and
Python/Django.

We recently on-boarded two additional companies onto our systems as well,
expanding our customer base (a challenge, but exciting!).

See more at
[https://www.keyvalues.com/g-adventures](https://www.keyvalues.com/g-adventures).
If you're interested, email me directly (Director, Operational Systems) at
bartekc@gadventures.com

------
mtabini
Noom | Senior Data Science/Full Stack/Backend/Android/iOS/QA positions | NYC
or REMOTE | FULLTIME | [https://noom.com](https://noom.com)

At Noom, we use scientifically-proven methods to help users get a handle on
chronic medical conditions like obesity, diabetes, and heart disease. We use a
variety of technologies, and get to work on hard problems that range from data
warehousing to running experiments on mobile devices.

Our engineering team is expanding, and we have openings for a number of
positions that include backend and mobile engineering. Our offices are in NYC,
but we are a remote-first organization (some 90% of our team is remote) and
are happy to consider candidates anywhere.

Here are some links where you can apply:

\- Sr Data Scientist - [https://grnh.se/2850e1a91](https://grnh.se/2850e1a91)

\- Sr Full Stack Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/4cd542051](https://grnh.se/4cd542051)

\- Sr Backend Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/bcdd69491](https://grnh.se/bcdd69491)

\- Sr iOS Engineer - [https://grnh.se/8009698e1](https://grnh.se/8009698e1)

\- Sr Android Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/ff4d1d451](https://grnh.se/ff4d1d451)

\- Mobile QA Automation Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/1677c07a1](https://grnh.se/1677c07a1)

Our stack includes Python, React, Kotlin, Swift, and Go, all hosted on AWS.

I'm Noom's VP of Engineering -- feel free to drop me a note if you have
questions; I'm mt at noom dot com.

------
jrmowery
Shield AI | San Diego, CA & Pittsburgh, PA | www.shield.ai | Onsite | Full-
Time

Shield AI is an artificial intelligence robotics company building products for
the national security sector and first responders. We are searching for people
ready to rise to the occasion and join us in developing state-of-the-art
technology alongside a mission that matters. Are you up for the challenge?

Positions Open Across Technical Teams:
[https://jobs.lever.co/shieldai](https://jobs.lever.co/shieldai) \-- OpSec --
Artificial Intelligence -- C++ -- Controls -- DevOps -- Electrical -- High
Speed Digital/Mixed Signal Design -- Embedded -- Engineering -- Hardware --
Mechanical -- Machine Learning -- Manufacturing Operations -- Product Quality
-- Robotics -- Software -- User Experience and Design -- AI Lab Manager

Our team is built of scientists, engineers, and business leaders inspired by
our mission; to protect service members and civilians with artificially
intelligent systems.

------
asarkar
Lean Tech | London, UK | Full Time + Onsite | VISA | Senior Backend Engineer
(Java + Spring) + Design Obsessed Frontend Engineer (React + Redux)

Lean is on a mission to empower Fintech innovators. Our core product provides
a single API for developers to access their user's financial information
stored within banks in the Middle East. Lean takes on the complexity of
connecting to several banks, with several different data formats and various
latencies to allow developers to make a single API call to receive the same
schema for any user, regardless of the bank they use. Our solution, and the
company itself, is built around two core tenets — creating a delightful
developer experience and granting the user absolute control over their data.

We just built our MVP and given access to alpha customers. Now, with their
feedback, we're striving to transform our product from functional to
delightful. That's where you come in. We're looking for developers, both
backend and frontend, to build the rails that lead to a robust, secure, and
magical experience. Our customers are developers which means you know the
customer best and our work culture takes advantage of that by pushing for
autonomy within our team and throughout our processes.

If any of the following descriptions excite you, send an email to (careers at
leantech dot me) and we'll get the ball rolling.

Frontend:

[https://angel.co/company/leantech/jobs/738129-design-
obsesse...](https://angel.co/company/leantech/jobs/738129-design-obsessed-
frontend-developer)

Backend:

[https://angel.co/company/leantech/jobs/692527-founding-
softw...](https://angel.co/company/leantech/jobs/692527-founding-software-
engineer)

------
Lightbody
Reclaim.ai | [https://reclaim.ai](https://reclaim.ai) | Front-end & Back-end
Developers | Portland, (OR) or Remote (US Only) | Full time

"An executive assistant for everyone"

Reclaim makes room on your calendar to help you focus on the things that keep
you up at night. Audit and rebalance your schedule, defend your time, and get
your week back in minutes.

We’re on an exciting mission to redefine how people manage and defend their
time every week, and to help people preserve their schedules for the things
that matter most.

Our first product is live
([https://lifeworkcalendar.com](https://lifeworkcalendar.com)) but we have so
much more to ship this year!

\- Full-stack Developer: [https://reclaim.ai/job-
fullstack/](https://reclaim.ai/job-fullstack/)

\- Backend Services Engineer: [https://reclaim.ai/job-
backend/](https://reclaim.ai/job-backend/)

------
rssathe
Nightfall AI | Backend, Systems, Machine Learning, Full Stack, DevOps | San
Francisco, CA or Lehi, UT | ONSITE, REMOTE |
[https://nightfall.ai](https://nightfall.ai)

Nightfall is a data security startup dedicated to helping enterprises
discover, classify, and protect sensitive data across their cloud footprint -
their corporate SaaS, data infrastructure, and APIs - via machine learning.

\- We’re looking for folks passionate about working at the intersection of
deep learning, information security, and distributed systems.

\- Tech Stack: Go, Node.js, React, Python, Cassandra, Redis, Terraform,
Docker, Kubernetes.

\- Raised $20M+ from top-tier VC investors who have invested in, operated at,
taken public/exited major cybersecurity & SaaS companies.

Apply & view detailed roles here:
[https://www.nightfall.ai/careers](https://www.nightfall.ai/careers)

We would love to hear from you - please reach out to us at
careers@nightfall.ai with any questions you may have.

~~~
Dasyatis
Fascinating field -- is working remotely only possible within the US?

------
fwzhu
RailState|Computer Vision & Embedded Engineer|Boston|Onsite|Full-time

At Railstate, we're applying AI and robotics in innovative ways to Supply
Chain and Logistics. We hire people who are driven, solutions-focused, and
passionate about their work. You’ll be a part of the core team reshaping the
Global Supply Chain. Our team members never stop growing and always rise to
new challenges with excitement and curiosity.

Stack: Python, C++, PostgresSQL, JavaScript

At Railstate, we’re a team focused on your development as well. If you want
experience developing end-to-end, check us out!

[https://angel.co/company/railstate/jobs/718710-computer-
visi...](https://angel.co/company/railstate/jobs/718710-computer-vision-
engineer)

[https://angel.co/company/railstate/jobs/745655-embedded-
soft...](https://angel.co/company/railstate/jobs/745655-embedded-software-
engineer)

------
fuzzieozzie
CompilerWorks | SF Bay Area | Full-time, remote (or local)
developer/architect/customer facing engineer | $90k-$250k driven by what you
bring to the company.

If you love solving tough programming challenges and avoiding organizational
politics this might be the place for you.

CompilerWorks is a bespoke compiler company, with our core product centered
around compiling SQL code and emitting it as equivalent code in another
dialect - e.g. would you like to run Oracle PL/SQL on a PostgreSQL database?
You can with CompilerWorks.

We are driven to solve interesting engineering problems that compilers can be
used to solve. Our current product focus IS disruptive to the database market.

We are looking for EXPERIENCED developers (our least experienced developer has
more than 10 years of experience). Our core development language is Java. We
are currently a team of 15 in 11 regions, 9 countries.

[http://www.compilerworks.com/about.html#jobs](http://www.compilerworks.com/about.html#jobs)

------
vibhav
StackRox | Mountain View, CA | Onsite | Visa | [https://www.stackrox.com/job-
board/](https://www.stackrox.com/job-board/)

StackRox is a Sequoia-backed startup that helps secure container and
Kubernetes environments at scale. The StackRox Kubernetes Security Platform
enables security and DevOps teams to enforce their compliance and security
policies across the entire container life cycle, from build to deploy to
runtime.

We are looking for talented frontend, backend, and full stack engineers to
join our team. We have a modern tech stack, including React, Redux, Golang,
gRPC, and GraphQL. We’re a small but mighty team, so you’ll be responsible for
architecting, building, and maintaining core components of the StackRox
product. We encourage growth, support your personal and professional
development, and promote from within. We’d love to hear from you!

You can apply on our job board or reach out to me if you have any questions:
vibhav@stackrox.com.

------
Anna_Zakaryan
JustWatch | Berlin, Germany | FULLTIME, ONSITE |
[https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent](https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent)
JustWatch is the world's leading movie and TV show streaming guide.

We are mainly looking for talent for these specific roles:

\- Head of Data Partnerships and Content Operations

\- Head of Machine Learning who will help us build a world-class
recommendation tool that will help people find content they love

\- Product Manager

\- Fullstack Engineer (Go, JavaScript, PostgreSQL, ES)

\- Frontend (Vue.JS, Ionic, Capacitor, TypeScript, React Native) — especially
with TV and mobile hybrid experience

\- Site Reliability Engineer

\- Working student for Site Reliability Engineering

\- Working Student for Data Partnerships.

JustWatch promotes a culture of learning with a high degree of autonomy and
room for personal growth. We work on hard problems, with low politics, clear
focus and great context. We don't have any non-technical product management
and like it that way. Our development philosophy balances fast hacking with a
solid architectural foundation. We are a self-funded and profitable start-up,
founded in 2014 in Berlin and currently employing around 40 great people. If
you're into great code architecture, good naming, like to (continuously)
deliver production code and actually help build a product bringing value to
tens of millions monthly users already, let us know. For more on how we work,
our culture, values and engineering practices, be sure to check out our blog.

Are you interested? Great! We'd love to hear from you. Just send us an email
at talent@justwatch.com. We don’t believe perfect CVs exist, we just want to
know who you are and who you want to become.

------
SCM
Stevens Capital Management LP | [https://www.scm-lp.com](https://www.scm-
lp.com) | Developer | Philadelphia, PA | ONSITE | Full-time | VISA

Stevens Capital Management LP (“SCM”) is a registered investment adviser that
manages a multi-billion dollar hedge fund that has been in business for 25+
years.

SCM specializes in the rigorous development and disciplined implementation of
empirically based quantitative trading strategies. Our highly productive team
works in a fast-paced collegial environment, utilizing extensive data sets,
technology and the scientific method to devise and employ trading strategies
throughout the world’s most liquid financial markets.

We’re looking for exceptional C++ Developers. For more information, please
visit our careers page: [https://grnh.se/104b5e201](https://grnh.se/104b5e201)

------
kmelve
Sanity.io | Oslo or San Francisco | Full-time On-site | UI/UX developer,
Digital product designer, and Inside sales account executive.

Sanity.io is the fastest, most flexible platform for delivering content to
digital devices and products. Our platform is redefining the CMS market and
changing the way organizations collaborate and work with content. We’re
hosting a real-time API for structured content, an open-source editing
environment built with React. We’re also building tooling for GROQ (a general
query language for JSON), GraphQL, and portabletext.org.

We are growing fast, and are looking for a range of roles:

    
    
      * UI/UX developer. 
      * Digital product designer. 
      * Inside sales account executive. 
      * More positions to come shortly: Marketing Operations.  Specialist, Product Marketer, 
        Developer Relations, Support Engineer
    

www.sanity.io/careers

We are backed by Heavybit, an accelerator in SOMA, San Francisco. All
positions are onsite either in Oslo or San Francisco.

------
ninetax
Culture Biosciences | Software Engineer | South San Francisco, CA | ONSITE |
Fulltime, INTERNS |
[https://www.culturebiosciences.com/](https://www.culturebiosciences.com/)

Write software to make cells grow in custom made robots! We're a 16 person
startup, we build our own hardware in our own lab and we need a great addition
to our software team of 3 to help keep the cells, robots, and customers happy.

This can involve writing software at all levels of the stack. No specific
experience required other than writing good software and being curious.

I joined 13 months ago and I can not emphasize enough how much fun it has
been. The people are kind and trustful, the environment is one of curiosity
and exploration, and I always look forward to going to work.

If you're interested in chatting send our CTO an email:
matt@culturebiosciences.com

[https://www.culturebiosciences.com/careers](https://www.culturebiosciences.com/careers)

------
tjotala
Tidepool | [https://tidepool.org](https://tidepool.org) | DevOps | Remote Only
| Full-time

Tidepool is a nonprofit organization dedicated to making diabetes data more
accessible, actionable, and meaningful for people with diabetes, their care
teams, and researchers.

We are looking for a DevOps/SRE Engineer to help us maintain and scale the
Tidepool Platform which is the foundation of everything we do. It is used by
both our homegrown applications and an ecosystem of third-party applications.
The ideal candidate has:

* Direct, hands-on experience with managing Kubernetes services.

* Direct, hands-on experience with using AWS services.

* A passion for delivering great solutions that leverage modern technology stacks and tools, as well as current best practices for performance and security.

If you are interested, you can apply at [https://www.tidepool.org/jobs/devops-
sre-engineer/](https://www.tidepool.org/jobs/devops-sre-engineer/)

------
willemwijnans
Aula Education | Globally Remote (GMT -6 / +1) |
[https://aula.education](https://aula.education)

Aula is a social learning platform built for education. Aula replaces emails
and learning management systems (e.g. Moodle, Canvas, Blackboard, D2L) with
digital infrastructure designed to encourage conversation and participation. A
digital campus that complements an institution’s physical campus, Aula enables
new ways to teach, learn, and create community.

To learn more about who we are, our product culture, and whether this is the
right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/aula-education](https://www.keyvalues.com/aula-
education)

We're currently hiring for:

\- Senior Product Designer: [https://www.notion.so/Senior-Product-
Designer-00ec5f30cea846...](https://www.notion.so/Senior-Product-
Designer-00ec5f30cea8461ab54a86ad6f658dcc)

------
asl19dev
ASL19 ([https://asl19.org/en](https://asl19.org/en)) | Toronto (Onsite) |
Systems Programer ([https://asl19.org/en/systems-
programer/](https://asl19.org/en/systems-programer/))

ASL19 is a development, media and design lab building technology for social
good. We work bypassing internet censorship, countering misinformation online
and holding power to account.

You'll earn a competitive salary while helping make the internet more
accessible for people and work on open source projects for social good.

We are looking for a systems programer to join our team
([https://asl19.org/en/systems-programer/](https://asl19.org/en/systems-
programer/)) We Offer:

\- Competitive salary and benefits

\- All the hardware you need

\- Catered lunch and healthy snacks

\- An open culture that welcomes innovation and independence

Email us your CV to: apply at asl19.org

------
tmountain
Software Engineer | SharpSpring | Gainesville, FL | Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://jobs.lever.co/sharpspring/33c28193-2c09-4a53-8f39-80...](https://jobs.lever.co/sharpspring/33c28193-2c09-4a53-8f39-80..).
SharpSpring is seeking talented, on-site Software Engineers in Gainesville,
FL. We're seeking Software Engineers with significant real-world experience
working in at least a few areas of our technology stack and a high level of
enthusiasm for learning other technology we use. Candidates should be able to
demonstrate examples of at least one public facing or commercial application
they have made significant contributions toward developing — ideally an app
powered by a modern TypeScript or JavaScript framework with an API backend. We
compensate based upon merit and skill level with a strong basis on practical
skill sets, so existing projects are helpful in establishing experience.

------
ruffrey
AQUAOSO Technologies, PBC | Software Dev Intern, Full Stack Developer, &
Senior Developer | Folsom, CA, USA | Remote or Onsite (partial onsite
preferred) | Full Time

AQUAOSO is building water resiliency through data science and geospatial
applications.

We are a tight-knit team of 8 with growing revenue. AQUAOSO is on track to be
cashflow positive in 2020.

Our team members have deep experience in agricultural water business
operations, water law, enterprise sales, GIS/mapping systems, and software
engineering in high security environments.

AQUAOSO graduated from the Techstars-TNC Sustainability 2019 cohort, and have
been in business for over 3 years, helping 25 banks, plus investors and large
ag companies understand their water scarcity risk.

The next round of hiring will coincide with the raise of a seed round, which
is nearly ready to close.

Technologies include:

\- Postgres and PostGIS \- AWS \- ArcGIS, OpenLayers \- MapServer + MapProxy
\- Node, Express, Swagger, React

[https://aquaoso.com/careers](https://aquaoso.com/careers)

~~~
RosanaAnaDana
Hit me up on pm. I'm very active in this space.

~~~
dang
HN doesn't have PMs, and email addresses in profiles aren't publicly visible.
If you want someone to contact you, it's best to put some details in your
About field, which is public.

~~~
RosanaAnaDana
Ah. Thanks.

------
aneesh
Datavant | Software Engineers | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, FULL-TIME |
[https://datavant.com/careers/](https://datavant.com/careers/)

Datavant improves patient care by connecting fragmented health data. We're
hiring multiple software engineers at all levels of seniority.

With Datavant's products, our partners accelerate medical research and improve
patient care because we enable them to stitch together disparate data sets to
provide a more holistic view of a patient, all while protecting patient
privacy and identity.

We deploy our technology across environments (e.g., on premise, cloud) and at
scale (e.g., we process massive datasets). On top of this, we are an industry
leader in security, privacy, and de-identification all while operating in a
changing regulatory environment.

Read job descriptions and apply here:
[https://datavant.com/careers/](https://datavant.com/careers/)

------
guha
Onai | | San Jose or New York | FULL TIME, CONTRACTORS, GRADUATE INTERNS,
POSTDOCTORAL FELLOWS, ONSITE, VISA

We're tackling exciting difficult challenges and building offerings relevant
to interesting real-world problems in a variety of fields. We have particular
strengths in dispersed computation, functional programming, protocol design,
and deep learning.

We're currently most interested in engineers with solid experience in Rust,
Haskell/Idris, or cryptography. We also have openings for enthusiastic
developers or researchers who might lack this precise experience but are eager
and able to learn. We welcome internship/fellowship interest from postdoctoral
scholars or senior graduate students.

We're additionally interested in chatting with people with a scientific or
engineering background who are interested in scientific and technical writing.

We do not presently have openings for current/recent undergraduates.

Send your resume to info@onai.com and we'll let you know if there's a
potential fit.

------
qwilrleo
Qwilr | Sydney | Senior Full-stack Engineer Node/React | Full-time Onsite |
$120 - $160K +

We're a Sydney-founded startup made up of ex-Google, Campaign Monitor,
McKinsey and Microsoft folks, heading into Series A, with our global team of
30. Be part of our foundational team of engineers, thinkers, creators as we
head into a year of growth in product, team and business.

Our tech stack: Node, React, Javascript (Typescript), MongoDB, AWS. We have
frequent Work-from-home days.

[https://qwilr.com/jobs](https://qwilr.com/jobs) or email careers@qwilr.com

Create powerful, intelligent web documents that give you analytics for
insights, and integrates your favourite tools from Slack, to Salesforce with
Qwilr. Using Qwilr, your documents are no longer just static documents, but
beautiful pages that harness the power of the web.

Evidence here:
[https://pages.qwilr.com/fAMk7PKRu2Bi](https://pages.qwilr.com/fAMk7PKRu2Bi)

------
speechgraphics
Speech Graphics | Cloud Engineer | Edinburgh, Scotland, UK | Onsite Full-Time
| [https://www.speech-graphics.com/about/careers/](https://www.speech-
graphics.com/about/careers/)

Speech Graphics is the emerging leader in procedural facial animation for
video games and other applications. Our award winning technology is based on
decades of research and development in muscle dynamics, facial modeling,
speech recognition and computer graphics.

Our project portfolio includes Shadow of Mordor and Kanye West's Black
Skinhead music video.

Looking for a Cloud Developer / Cloud Backend Engineer to join our team in
Edinburgh.

Learn more about the role and how to apply here: [https://www.speech-
graphics.com/about/careers/](https://www.speech-graphics.com/about/careers/)

------
bethanvincent
Netsells | York, UK | ONSITE | Back-End, Front-End, Marketing, Business
Analysts

Hello! Based in the heart of York, Netsells are a product development agency
([https://www.netsells.co.uk](https://www.netsells.co.uk)) working with a
range of clients, from innovative startups to large household names, using
cutting-edge technologies to solve critical business challenges and drive
sustainable growth.

We work across web and mobile, creating bespoke applications, websites and
software. Our stack is mainly based on Laravel, AWS, Vue.JS, Swift, Flutter,
React, .Net and C#, but we're always looking to adapt and use the best
frameworks/tools for the job.

We are currently recruiting for: * Project Managers * Business Analysts *
Content Executives * Front-End Developers * Back-End Developers

Check out our vacancies page on our site.
[https://netsells.co.uk/vacancies](https://netsells.co.uk/vacancies)

------
monument_will
Monument | Senior Software Engineer | New York, NY | Full-time | ONSITE

Monument is an alcohol addiction treatment platform for those looking to
change their relationship with drinking. Designed for sobriety or moderation,
Monument plans are personalized to members’ goals and lifestyle, and available
entirely online. Plans include access to the Monument community, video call
therapy, and physician-prescribed medication. We believe treatment should be
affordable, accessible, and customizable, because life shouldn’t have to stop
for recovery.

We’re looking for a senior software engineer to join our founding team in NYC.
This is a broad role that will contribute to our JavaScript-based frontend and
backend as we push towards a broad public launch.

Tech: NodeJS, React, Typescript, PostgreSQL, Redis, AWS, Docker.

Job posting:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1741328742](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1741328742)

Email: will@joinmonument.com

------
crly
Disney Streaming Services | Senior Software Engineer | Onsite in NY or Remote
in US | Full-Time

Join the team that launched to millions of Disney fans overnight! We're just
getting started, and the Stream Security team is looking for senior engineers
to build performant APIs to facilitate sophisticated security systems at
scale. Your strong technical skills and expertise will be an important
addition to a remote-first team that's constantly pushing the limits of our
tech.

We build in Scala using Play or http4s, with Cats, FS2 and Cats Effect. Our
services run on AWS ECS, and we heavily use many other AWS services including
DynamoDB, DAX, Lambda, Kinesis, Elasticsearch and more.

You'll excel in this role if you have deep functional Scala experience,
ideally with Cats Effect/ZIO, and love digging into new, previously unsolved
problems of scale together with our team and partners at AWS, Google, Apple
and Microsoft.

If this is you, drop me a line (email in profile)

------
jakubk
Pipedrive | senior engineers across the stack | Prague, Lisbon, Tallinn |
ONSITE, VISA

Pipedrive is a SaaS visual sales tool for small to medium businesses. We’ve
been backed with $90 million in funding since 2010 and are experiencing rapid
growth. Our team is now located in five countries, building the sales tool
used by over 85,000 companies.

I am very happy with the maturity of the process here and the autonomy our
team is having. We are getting a lot of support from the company while still
being able to innovate and fully own our part of the product.

Our stack is mainly TypeScript, Node.js, React, Docker, MySQL, Elastic, ... We
expect some experience with that but the main thing is the cultural fit. We
are looking for team players.

Please ping me an email at jakub.kadlubiec@pipedrive.com if you want me to
refer you or if you want to learn more about the company. Please include the
location where you'd like to work from (no remote). I am an engineer not a
recruiter.

------
Karsone
Felix Health | Full Time | On-site | Toronto, Canada | $80-$100 + options
[https://felixforyou.ca](https://felixforyou.ca)

Felix is on a mission to elevate the quality of life for everyone by
reimagining the healthcare experience. Felix builds a system that offers easy
access to treatments for common lifestyle health issues such as Birth Control,
Erectile Dysfunction, Acne and Hair Loss. We’re modernizing healthcare in
Canada.

We're looking for a Full Stack developer to join our team to help accelerate
our growth and work alongside the team to make some foundational engineering
decisions. (Currently auditing a move away from PHP)

Our Stack includes:

    
    
      - AWS
      - MySQL
      - Laravel/PHP
      - Vue.JS
      - GraphQL
    

If you're interested you can apply here -
[https://felixforyou.ca/careers](https://felixforyou.ca/careers) Or reach out
me directly - Karson@felixforyou.ca

------
Wavum
Blue-Tomato | Graz - Austria | ONSITE | Frontend Developer (React)

You will work primarly on React and GraphQL (Client and Server). Blue Tomato
stands for team spirit and professionalism. The passion for snowboarding,
skating, freeskiing and surfing are the basis of our success. Blue Tomato
offers you an exciting position in a sporty and ambitious team in a dynamic
company with a pleasant working atmosphere and room for initiative and
development.

Apply here:

(Senior) [https://jobs.blue-
tomato.com/engage/jobexchange/showJobOffer...](https://jobs.blue-
tomato.com/engage/jobexchange/showJobOfferDetail.do?jobOfferId=8aa8e79665804a5a016dfd30dab77c7e)

[https://jobs.blue-
tomato.com/engage/jobexchange/showJobOffer...](https://jobs.blue-
tomato.com/engage/jobexchange/showJobOfferDetail.do?jobOfferId=8aa8e79665804a5a016d2008b7ec36e2)

------
TigerspikeLON
Tigerspike| iOS Engineer (Mid and Senior), Senior Android Engineer, London |
Full-time | Onsite + REMOTE [https://tigerspike.com](https://tigerspike.com)

Are you looking for a global company that offers variety, the opportunity to
travel, the chance to work remotely and work on consumer and enterprise
projects with clients such as Emirates, The UN and 7-eleven? We've been
established since 2003 and now have 12 offices around the world.

If you want to work in a truly Agile global workforce, widen your scope of
technologies and deepen your AWS knowledge, then get in touch:
michelle.coulson@tigerspike.com or find more info on the jobs we have click
here: [https://tigerspike.com/join-
us/engineering/](https://tigerspike.com/join-us/engineering/)

------
slowtokyo
Ohalo data privacy solutions | London and remote | Frontend (React) Engineer
and Technical Account Manager | full time |
[https://www.ohalo.co/jobs](https://www.ohalo.co/jobs)

We are a small, funded company that builds data privacy solutions for some of
the biggest enterprises in the world to protect the data rights of millions of
people.

We are looking for two positions: \- A frontend (React) engineer. Remote
working or working out of our offices in central London is possible. \- A
technical account manager. Remote working is not possible for this role. The
job would be out of our offices in central London.

Our stack is built in Java/Python with a React frontend. We are expanding our
team due to client demand.

To find out more about the opportunity, please check out
[https://www.ohalo.co/jobs](https://www.ohalo.co/jobs). Look forward to
hearing from you!

------
aidos
Rapid Tender | Frontend Developer | London, UK | Full-time, Onsite,
www.countfire.com (www.rapidtender.com)

We (Rapid Tender) make software (Countfire) for the construction industry.
After getting good traction with our flagship product, we're now building out
our platform to manage more of our customer's workflows. We’d love to hear
from frontend devs with a bit of experience under their belt looking to take a
lead role in the development of this next part of the product.

We use all sorts of tech, but mostly React, Python and Postgres where possible
(though for the next round of dev we're using Hasura to interface with
Postgres on the backend).

Additionally looking for people to help with marketing, sales / support, and
UI / design.

Apply here
[https://www.countfire.com/careers/](https://www.countfire.com/careers/) (or
contact me directly aidan@rapidtender.com) -- No recruiters or software houses
please

------
BlindData
BlindData | Software Engineer | New York | Full-Time | $100k-150k BlindData
discovers the most talented software engineers in the country through our
groundbreaking assessment platform and matches them with the best home. Get
recognized, hired and rewarded. About the role: -Collaborate with our testing
problem contributors to author, edit and deploy coding challenges on our
platform.

-Constantly enhance platform performance and help scale our system as we grow.

-Create experiences for app and web environments.

-Partner with Lead Developer and CTO on various projects.

-Manage individual project priorities, deadlines and deliverables.

-Maintain and iterate on company website and overall user experience for candidates and partners.

-Work on a small, agile and growing team to help us build out the business and expand our user base.

Applicants should be highly skilled in at least one of Python, C++, Java and
PHP. We are a small but growing company looking to hire top technical talent.

If you are interested in applying, please email info@blinddata.com

------
scraplab
Breakroom | Mid/Senior Software Engineer | ONSITE | London, UK | £50-70k +
equity | Full-time | <[https://www.breakroom.cc>](https://www.breakroom.cc>)

Join Breakroom and help our people powered job comparison reach millions of
hourly workers, and raise the standard of all hourly work.

We collect, anonymise and publish information about the quality of jobs,
helping hourly workers compare their job and find the best place to work for
them.

10,000s of people have already used Breakroom to compare their jobs at
hundreds of the UK’s largest employers and we’re now growing our team to help
us scale.

We’re backed by some of the UK’s leading impact and commercial investors. Our
founders helped create Bethnal Green Ventures, have led product teams at Bulb,
Moo.com and GDS, as well as successfully founded and exited two previous
startups - Poetica (sold to Condé Nast in 2016) and Newspaper Club (still
going strong).

We’re looking for an all-round Software Engineer to join us. You’ll be a key
part of a nascent engineering team, with a chance to be involved in
everything. From designing and building new features through to shaping our
engineering practices and culture as we grow.

Experience with server-side web frameworks is strongly beneficial, but not
necessary. We use Phoenix on Elixir, but experience with something like Ruby
on Rails or Django is fine too. We’re more interested in your general software
engineering experience and a willingness to learn new things.

We value diversity of experience and thought, believe in flexible - as well as
sensible - working hours and are committed to always learning new things. We
work hard and are kind to each other.

Apply here:
[https://apply.workable.com/breakroom/](https://apply.workable.com/breakroom/)

------
louiskottmann
Hexagonal | Ruby on Rails backend/fullstack developers | Full-time | REMOTE
from France or the Netherlands

Requirements: Fluent in French and good English speaking skills Must work from
France or the Netherlands, and be a resident from there

3/4+ years of experience in:

\- Ruby on Rails

\- SQL/Arel

\- "Vanilla" JS

\- CSS if you apply for fullstack

Good at communicating

The Role: You will be part of a team of 5, and together you will work using
Faveod (macro-programming on top of Rails) on projects for our clients.

The Company: We are a company of experts in Faveod, which is a macro-
programming engine on top of Ruby of Rails. Our typical clients are big french
and worldwide companies.

We don't have offices, each of our 25+ employees are working remotely from
France and Amsterdam, in teams constituted of a project manager, a lead
developer, 1-2 developers, a frontend developer, devops and an artist. Teams
change per-project.

You will meet your coworkers overs dinners, pool-table tournaments, initial
kick-offs at the client's and 2x1 week long retreats per year. We are very
keen on keeping the good vibe we have at the company. The previous seminary
was in Martinique (Caribbean island), the next one will be in Athens.

Benefits:

25+5 paid vacation days

Tickets restaurants (9€ per worked day to purchase lunch)

PEE (saving account where when you put money, we do too, with a multiplicator
and threshold based on the current year's revenue of the company)

Flexible hours (although we try to all be present between 14h00 and 18h00 on
work days)

CDI+cadre jour (good French status)

Email cv@hexagonalconsulting.com for more informations!

------
cmddotcom
Cmd | Vancouver, BC | Onsite and Remote | Full Time |
[https://www.cmd.com](https://www.cmd.com)

We're a cybersecurity startup on a mission to transform the way businesses
secure their cloud-first Linux environments. Our mission is to help companies
reliably log, understand, predict, and control user behaviour in their Linux
environment.

We’re just over 45 people & have another year of growth ahead. Questions?
Email them to careers[AT]cmd[DOT]com.

 _What matters to us?_

\- You're naturally curious, interested in expanding your knowledge

\- You're willing to step in and help a teammate

\- You thrive in ambiguous situations

\- You take the lead, gathering the information you need in order to get your
job done

 _Open Roles:_

\- _C Linux_ Senior Software Developer:
[https://bit.ly/cmdclinuxdev](https://bit.ly/cmdclinuxdev)

\- _GO_ Backend Developer:
[http://bit.ly/cmdgobackenddev](http://bit.ly/cmdgobackenddev)

------
wdas
Walt Disney Animation Studios | INTERNS, Full-Time | Burbank, California |
ONSITE | [https://www.disneyanimation.com/careers/open-
positions](https://www.disneyanimation.com/careers/open-positions) At Walt
Disney Animation Studios, an extraordinary group of innovative and acclaimed
filmmakers, artists, engineers and developers work in harmony to create the
magic of animation. Bring your unique talents, passions and ideas to our team,
and prepare to play in a creative, artist-friendly filmmaking environment.
Together, we will tell timeless stories, bring memorable characters to life,
and invent fantastic worlds that inspire and entertain audiences around the
world.

Open roles:

-Staff/Sr/Software Engineer, Application Framework

-Sr Software Engineer, Hair/Cloth Simulation

-Staff Software Engineer, Pipeline Infrastructure

-Technical Director

-Various Research Internships and Artist positions

International applicants will be considered for non-internship positions.

------
songc
Songspace | Full Time | Remote OK
[https://songspace.com](https://songspace.com)

Songspace’s mission is to streamline creative and business workflows that
contribute to a more efficient and transparent music industry. Foremost,
Songspace is a catalog management and pitch tracking SaaS, combining features
from Dropbox/Box, iTunes, GoogleDocs and SoundCloud in one product. Secondly
as a tool that enhances the workflows across a team or group, Songspace
empowers all users to have complete control of their catalog and data, which
in our view is the first step towards a more transparent industry overall.

We are currently hiring for:

\- Lead Data Architect (Nashville TN or remote)

\- Data Developer (Nashville TN or remote)

\- Marketing Director (Nashville TN or remote)

\- International Sales & Business Development Representative (Amsterdam,
Netherlands)

To apply please visit
[https://songspace.com/careers](https://songspace.com/careers)

------
caust1c
Segment | Engineering & many other roles | San Francisco, CA; Vancouver, BC;
New York, NY | Full-Time | Onsite

Segment is building the customer data platform for everyone. We transform data
and route to over 200 different integrations, adding new ones every day. We're
processing billions of events daily and maintain the analytics infrastructure
for companies like DigitalOcean, Instacart, New Relic, and Docker. Our goal is
to help companies learn from how their users interact with the products to
build even better products. We also like to share our work and what we learn,
here are some recent examples:

\- [https://segment.com/blog/the-10m-engineering-
problem/](https://segment.com/blog/the-10m-engineering-problem/)

\- [https://segment.com/blog/separating-our-data-and-control-
pla...](https://segment.com/blog/separating-our-data-and-control-pla..).

\- [https://segment.com/blog/autocomplete-for-your-
analytics/](https://segment.com/blog/autocomplete-for-your-analytics/)

\- [https://segment.com/blog/goodbye-
microservices](https://segment.com/blog/goodbye-microservices)

\- [https://open.segment.com](https://open.segment.com)

We have a modern stack consisting of Go (golang), AWS ECS, Docker, Javascript,
React, GraphQL, Kafka, and others! If any of this sounds interesting, we'd
love to hear from you! Check out our open positions at
[https://segment.com/jobs](https://segment.com/jobs) If you have specific
questions, feel free to reach out to me directly alan ⒜ segment.com (but
please do apply on the site).

------
claireelizabeth
MongoDB | Senior Release Manager & Diagnostics Engineer, Server | Full-Time |
Onsite in NYC or Remote | Base + RSU's

We're growing our Server Triage & Release team, part of our Database
Engineering group, and are looking for a Senior Release Manager & Diagnostics
Engineer. In this role you’ll work closely with our internal, client facing
engineers and MongoDB open source users, investigating reported issues and
making prioritization calls with the big picture in mind. You’ll thoroughly
analyze each issue, read through the code and determine which teams internally
the fix responsibility falls to, work to resolve the fixes and manage the
releases and feature improvements of MongoDB.

Any interest?

Please reach out to me at claire.lacanne@mongodb.com, or apply directly at
[https://www.mongodb.com/careers/jobs/2099107](https://www.mongodb.com/careers/jobs/2099107)

------
iguana
Replicant | [https://replicant.ai/](https://replicant.ai/) | QA Lead,
Fullstack, Deep Learning, Data Engineering, and Telephony Engineering
positions | San Francisco, CA or REMOTE Replicant is a Conversational AI
technology that works out of the box to solve customer problems over the
phone. We craft great conversations by combining Machine Learning, Artificial
Intelligence, and linguistic conversational design into the fastest, smartest,
and most expressive Thinking Machines you’ve ever spoken with.

We're a small team (~20 people) tackling a big industry with many eyes on it,
using powerful technology. Our team comes from a diverse background of
industry and the arts, and we are distributed across the US and Canada.

Our stack includes TypeScript (browser and node), JavaScript, Postgres, Redis,
Python (3.x), and Pytorch Infrastructure is Google Cloud (though we also use
AWS and Azure) and most services run in k8s (Kubernetes)

We're hiring:

* QA Lead - own quality engineering, E2E testing, automation, and testing conversations on the phone

* Deep Learning / NLP / Transcription - Transformers, Intent detection

* Data Engineering - model data and build data pipelines for realtime low latency inference

* Telephony / DSP Engineer - SIP integrations, low latency audio processing

In order to support you we offer:

* A remote-friendly culture: Communication is big. Most of us work remotely, full and/or part time.

* Offsites: We come together regularly for some unwinding and face-to-face time.

* Benefits: a great health plan, equity, and 401K.

However, the most significant advantage is that you'll be early enough to
shape Replicant's culture and the next era of growth.

Please reach out to: jobs@replicant.ai

------
andrewstuart
I've started a new "Who's Hiring In Tech" podcast.

The idea is lightning interviews, each podcast no more than 5-10 minutes, in
which you tell the listeners why your company is a great place to work.

Companies can put the interview link on their job ads, their careers page,
their autoresponse email when someone applies for a job. The purposes being to
help inspire potential employees about working for your company.

iTunes link here: [https://podcasts.apple.com/au/podcast/whos-hiring-in-
tech/id...](https://podcasts.apple.com/au/podcast/whos-hiring-in-
tech/id1499918749)

website: [http://www.whoshiringintech.com/](http://www.whoshiringintech.com/)

I'm looking for new companies to interview, so if you are hiring and would
like your company featured on the podcast, email contact@whoshiringintech.com

It's global, so companies from anywhere are welcome.

------
pashabitz
Q Bio | San Carlos, CA | Full-time | ONSITE | [https://q.bio](https://q.bio)

Looking for: front-end, back-end and full-stack software engineers for our
service engineering team.

At Q Bio, our mission is to bring preventive healthcare to everyone. We
believe the future of healthcare will be orders of magnitude more effective as
it becomes truly data driven, preventive, and personalized. If we succeed, we
see a future where treatable diseases will no longer take lives and every
generation will be healthier than the last.

Our first service, The Q Exam, is based on landmark systems biology research
done at Stanford University. In about an hour, we take blood, saliva, urine
and a non-invasive whole-body scan from which we extract 1000’s of genetic,
chemical, and anatomical biomarkers to build the world’s most comprehensive
quantitative snapshot of an individual’s health at a point in time.

To apply - shoot me a note at pasha at q dot bio

------
jhirshman
Uncountable | San Francisco & Munich (Onsite) | Full Stack

[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)

Uncountable accelerates the innovation of the world’s largest materials and
chemicals companies. With the Uncountable Web Platform and our optimization
algorithms, our customers get better products to the market in half the time.
We currently have fewer than 15 employees and are headquartered in the Design
District in SF.

Full Stack Engineers | $120k - $220k + Equity

\---> Uncountable is looking for an experienced engineer who can spearhead the
development of the Uncountable Web Platform. The position is heavily product-
driven and comes with challenges across the stack.

These are onsite, full-time positions in San Francisco, CA or Munich, Bavaria.
Learn more:
[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)

Contact: jason@uncountable.com

------
jwcybsafe
CybSafe ([https://cybsafe.com](https://cybsafe.com)) | Canary Wharf, London,
UK | ONSITE | React JS Engineer, Python Engineer, DevOps Engineer CybSafe
combines technology and behaviour change theory / behavioural psychology to
improve cyber security attitudes and behaviours of people.

We help security teams get better metrics and data to report on today and plan
for tomorrow.

We're currently looking for Software Engineers (Tech Lead, Frontend, Backend)
to expand our product and deliver the next generation of human focused
security software. Checkout our team
[https://cybsafe.com/team](https://cybsafe.com/team).

Our stack:

\- React/Redux

\- Python 3 + Django

\- Docker + AWS

We finished our Series A raise over a year ago and are looking to grow even
more in 2020. We pay market rate, with benefits + equity; VISA sponsorship is
possible. Please contact (jonathan [at] cybsafe [dot] com) and use [HN] in the
subject line.

------
batesy
CloudKettle ([https://www.cloudkettle.com](https://www.cloudkettle.com)) |
Halifax (Canada) | Full-time | Onsite or Remote

We're interested in talking to anybody with Salesforce / Marketing Cloud
experience.

CloudKettle specializes in helping organizations improve Salesforce and Google
Marketing Platform to drive revenue growth. With over a decade of experience
building, optimizing, and managing Revenue Operations, CloudKettle understands
the solutions and processes that deliver results.

CloudKettle is continuing to expand and we’re looking for talented team
members to join our Halifax office. Subsidized career and leadership training,
an emphasis on personal growth and a flat corporate structure are just some of
the things that make CloudKettle the next step in your career.

If you’re interested in working at an organization that values training,
transparency and giving back, then CloudKettle is the right fit for you.

------
smithcoin
Digitalmint | Frontend/Backend/Ops/Sales/CS | Chicago, IL

DigitalMint is an on-demand cryptocurrency provider, selling Bitcoin through
physical kiosks and point-of-sale solutions. Founded in 2014, we own and
operate the nation’s largest cash point-of-sale network for Bitcoin with over
300 locations nationwide. Featured on CBS and in Forbes, DigitalMint is
empowering underserved and unbanked consumers to utilize digital currencies as
a tool for financial access and inclusion. We’re a passionate startup looking
to grow our team with dedicated entrepreneurial-minded people that love a good
challenge. It's not enough to be skilled, we’re a driven group of innovators
and you should be too!

Our office is located in the heart of River North.

Tech Stack: Office- GSuite, Gitlab, Slack

Backend- Golang

Frontend- React/React Native

Apply online at:
[https://www.digitalmint.io/careers](https://www.digitalmint.io/careers)

Mention you saw this post on HN.

------
patv
Vitally ([https://vitally.io](https://vitally.io)) | Software Engineer | New
York, NY | ONSITE

Vitally is a powerful and beautiful Customer Success Platform that helps SaaS
teams reduce churn. We're a small (just 6 employees) but fast growing team
based in Brooklyn, NY looking to bring on an early engineer to help us
continue to scale as we rapidly add more customers.

As an early team member, you'll have plenty of discretion to make technology
and design decisions as we grow, but our current setup is full-stack
Typescript: React+Typescript on the frontend and Node+Typescript on the
backend, all backed by Postgres and hosted on AWS.

You can apply by emailing patrick [at] vitally.io or via our job posting here:
[https://vitally.io/careers/posts/senior-backend-
engineer](https://vitally.io/careers/posts/senior-backend-engineer)

------
jonovate
GoExpedi | Houston and/or Guadalajara | Full-time, On-Site |
[https://www.goexpedi.com](https://www.goexpedi.com)

GoExpedi combines an e-commerce platform with an innovative supply chain model
and is re-inventing industrial supply. Initially targeted at the North
American upstream O&G drilling market, GoExpedi is providing customers with an
online procurement platform that allows for fast, error-free, rapid
procurement of critical parts to keep operations running. We offer interactive
schematic diagrams allowing easy ordering of complex parts, transparent
pricing from a variety of manufacturers, and product performance data based on
in-field use. Check out the video on our About Us page.

Stack: Python/Django/Flask, ReactJS, Docker/k8s, the usual.

Looking for numerous Engineering, BA/PM and Ops roles as we're fresh off of
our Series B. Hit me up jjh (at@@) goexpedi.com

------
shonnah
NiceJob |
[https://get.nicejob.co/careers#jobs|](https://get.nicejob.co/careers#jobs|)
Vancouver, BC | Full-time | Onsite / VISA Needed

NiceJob helps small businesses gain the reputation they deserve by helping
boost reviews through AI and other features. We are 2.5 years old,
bootstrapped, and have grown from 2 employees to 21 with $2 million in
recurring revenue.

We're looking for Senior Software Engineers who are tired of building buttons
and want to make an impact within a fast-growing tech company. We want someone
who enjoys autonomy, and is full of ideas! Our main stack includes, but is not
limited to React, Node.js, SQL.

Apply now! [https://nicejob.breezy.hr/p/5d3a7ebfa79f-senior-full-
stack-d...](https://nicejob.breezy.hr/p/5d3a7ebfa79f-senior-full-stack-
developer) source=www.google.com&popup=true

------
crossman
Digital Onboarding | Senior Full-stack Engineer | REMOTE (US based) | Full
time Digital Onboarding is a marketing automation platform that helps banks
and credit unions modernize their onboarding process and develop mutually
beneficial, profitable relationships with their customers and members.

Current stack: Elixir + Phoenix, React + Redux, Lambda (Node), Postgres,
Elasticsearch, Kafka

Requirements:

    
    
        - 5+ years in front end and back end web development
        - Committed to building features you're proud of
        - Strong understanding of SQL databases
        - Strong understanding of functional programming
        - Strong communication skills
        - Previous Elixir experience
    

Nice-to-haves:

    
    
        - Machine learning experience
        - Experience working on a remote-first, distributed team
        - Love of nachos
    

Send me an email me at jonathan at digitalonboarding dot com.

We're also hiring support people so reach out if that interests you!

------
mailbackwards
Texas Tribune | DevOps Engineer | Austin, TX | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.texastribune.org](https://www.texastribune.org)

The Texas Tribune is a nonpartisan, nonprofit news media organization that
informs and engages with Texans about public policy, politics, government and
statewide issues.

We are hiring a DevOps Engineer to work out of our downtown Austin newsroom in
our six-person engineering department, to maintain and support our software
infrastructure and systems, strengthen our security, grow our capabilities and
improve our technical processes.

We use modern tools and frameworks including Docker, Django, React, and
Webpack, and manage our systems using AWS, GCP, and Heroku.

To learn more and apply, visit [https://the-texas-tribune.forms.fm/devops-
engineer/forms/544...](https://the-texas-tribune.forms.fm/devops-
engineer/forms/5447)

------
aurelienb
BlaBlaCar - Paris, France - REMOTE friendly (but only in FR) - VISA help if
needed - FULL-TIME We are the go-to marketplace app/site for shared road
travel (carpooling, bus) in 22 countries (South America, Europe, Russia). We
are heavily recruiting this year, with of course (HN ;) ) a lot of:
Software/Data/ML/iOS/Android/Back-end engineers, Data Scientists, etc. We even
have a special position for a senior software dev in the Data teams.

We are hosted on GCP/K8s. The stack is mainly Java (+ a bit of Go / PHP) for
the backend, Python for Data side.

More about these job offers (change the search keyword if needed):
[https://careers.smartrecruiters.com/BlaBlaCar?search=enginee...](https://careers.smartrecruiters.com/BlaBlaCar?search=engineer)

(If you apply for a job thanks to this message, please indicate you come from
Hacker News & my name)

------
gourabmi
Datometry Inc. | [https://datometry.com/](https://datometry.com/) | San
Francisco | Full Time | Onsite

Join our brilliant engineering team and take on one of the greatest challenges
in computer science – productizing database virtualization. Our mission is to
unshackle applications from databases. Our hypervisor layer manages, optimizes
and secures the enterprise data infrastructure across any cloud.

Here are our open roles:

    
    
      * Senior Software Engineer, Fullstack
    
      * Head of Quality
      
      * Solution Architect in Customer Success
    

Tech Stack: Erlang, Multiple SQL systems (Postgres, Azure SQL Data Warehouse,
Google Big Query, AWS Redshift...)

If you are interested in applying, please visit our careers page at
[https://datometry.com/careers-at-datometry/](https://datometry.com/careers-
at-datometry/) and mention Hacker News

------
mordaroso
Full-Stack Ruby on Rails Engineer | Remote (EU only) | full-time

Algrano is a tech and coffee startup that changes the global trade of coffee.
We have set ourselves an ambitious goal: to revolutionise the centuries-old
coffee trade industry and make it transparent and digital. Through the algrano
online platform, coffee growers promote and sell their coffees straight to
roaster without worrying about the logistics.

We are looking for an experienced Full-Stack Ruby on Rails Developer to join
our remote engineering team. You will work on various parts of the
application, from user facing features like building the marketplace to
business specific parts that support coffee logistics.

You can find more info about the role and the form to submit your application
at [https://www.algrano.com/en/careers/full-stack-
engineer](https://www.algrano.com/en/careers/full-stack-engineer)

------
NimcoSardeie
Beacon | [https://beacon.co.uk/](https://beacon.co.uk/) | Engineering Manager,
Senior Software engineers, Software engineer, Data Scientists, Product Manager
and Senior UI/UX | London | Onsite

We are a young London startup created by former execs at Uber and Amazon, and
funded by Uber's co-founders, code.org's co-founders, and top Silicon Valley
and London based Venture Capital - ready to disrupt the shipping & logistics
industry...

We are currently recruiting for several positions;

Senior Software engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/beacon67/jobs/4017155003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/beacon67/jobs/4017155003)

Software engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/beacon67/jobs/4001831003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/beacon67/jobs/4001831003)

Engineering Manager:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/beacon67/jobs/4003382003?s=Link...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/beacon67/jobs/4003382003?s=LinkedIn&source=LinkedIn)

Data Scientist:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/beacon67/jobs/4006072003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/beacon67/jobs/4006072003)

Product Manager:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/beacon67/jobs/4007138003?s=Link...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/beacon67/jobs/4007138003?s=LinkedIn&source=LinkedIn)

Senior UI/ UX Designer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/beacon67/jobs/4017534003?s=Link...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/beacon67/jobs/4017534003?s=LinkedIn&source=LinkedIn)

------
ccenten
Bodyport | San Francisco, CA| Software engineer and more | Full-time |
www.bodyport.com

Bodyport is a data-driven virtual clinic for the prevention and management of
heart disease. Through novel sensors and biomarkers, we provide advanced
cardiac monitoring and continuous care in every home.

Senior Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/bodyport/61ff83ba-c932-4849-908c-470c3...](https://jobs.lever.co/bodyport/61ff83ba-c932-4849-908c-470c363f66b2)

Senior Firmware Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/bodyport/32e9130a-fbc2-43e3-867d-d9fc9...](https://jobs.lever.co/bodyport/32e9130a-fbc2-43e3-867d-d9fc934744a0)

Senior Data Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/bodyport/9ccb623d-3021-440e-b766-6500c...](https://jobs.lever.co/bodyport/9ccb623d-3021-440e-b766-6500c0e73f21)

------
elxavicio
Specter Labs | REMOTE | Data Engineer

Specter Labs is looking for data engineers to change the way VCs and
investment funds use data to invest in startups. Our customers manage $60BN in
assets.

You’ll be working remotely directly with our CTO on taking our engineering
efforts to the next level, improving our data sourcing, quality assurance,
scalability and performance so we can provide the best data to our customers.
Ideally you have worked with Python, MongoDB and PostgreSQL although if you
know another technology that can be applied to solve our problems bring it on!
We’re happy to have people from all kinds of experience (from interns to
senior leven), since for us the “who you can become tomorrow” is more
important than the “who you are today”.

So if you are a motivated individual, excited to create great products and
happy to wear many hats that is excited to work in a fast paced environment.
Contact us at javier@tryspecter.com

~~~
rotred
Are you hiring engineering interns?

------
mndewitt
First Dollar | Senior Backend Engineer | Full-Time | ONSITE Austin, TX

First Dollar is a marketplace that helps consumers save, invest, and shop for
healthcare. You'll be joining a VC-backed startup with a repeat founding team
that has had successful exits to athenahealth and Expedia.

We’re looking for a Senior Backend Engineer to be the fifth member of our
engineering team. As one of our early engineering hires, you’ll have a
significant opportunity to shape both our technical strategy and engineering
culture. Our stack is TypeScript, Postgres, Apollo GraphQL, and React, all
running in Google Cloud. Experience with these technologies is desired but not
required.

Please apply at our AngelList page below:
[https://angel.co/company/firstdollar/jobs/654898-senior-
back...](https://angel.co/company/firstdollar/jobs/654898-senior-backend-
engineer)

------
earobinson
CommerceBear | Software Engineer | Toronto, ON | Full-time |
[https://angel.co/company/commercebear/jobs/653252-full-
stack...](https://angel.co/company/commercebear/jobs/653252-full-stack..).
Meet the company making e-commerce bear-able. We’re an e-commerce technology
company that enables furniture manufacturers and wholesalers to generate new
revenue and profits by selling across popular online marketplaces like
Wayfair, Amazon, Overstock, Walmart, and Houzz.

We are an early-stage startup and have just raised a small round. We are
looking to grow the development team from 2 to 6 this year. We build software
that empowers furniture manufactures to manage all their e-commerce needs in
one place. Everything from getting your products listed online, to managing
returns.

Our Stack: Node, Express, Postgres, React, AWS

~~~
samvlessing
Love it.

------
eldrick
Red Leader Tech | Various SW & HW Roles | Palo Alto, CA | Onsite Full-Time

Red Leader Tech is building a lidar sensor that offer 10x resolution and 2x
the range over current products in development or on the market.

We’re an early stage venture-backed startup (team of 4) with significant
technical traction (first prototype fully functional and gathering point
clouds) and customer traction.

I’m personally hiring for two software roles and am highly interested if you
have had experience with the following:

\- Autonomy & perception stacks

\- Working with 3D point cloud data

\- Eigen

\- ROS

\- Real time operating systems

More information about us and our available roles here:
[https://bit.ly/32ZpKmk](https://bit.ly/32ZpKmk)

As an early employee we offer significant equity and competitive salaries.

Our interview process involves two phone screens and an onsite round.

Reach out to me with a brief intro and resume: eldrick (at) redleadertech.com

------
powertoolstech
Powertools Technologies | Junior Engineer | Lisbon, Portugal | Full-time |
ONSITE

Looking for a junior engineer for work on software related to Electronic
Design Automation and/or Software Development. Candidate should at least have
(or graduate shortly) a 3 year university degree in engineering. Most suitably
Electronic/Computer Engineering or Informatics with good Systems base.
Software Developers are welcome to apply.

Site: [https://www.powertools-tech.com](https://www.powertools-tech.com) .
Growing a small experienced team with international industrial and academic
track, willing to train new hire in fairly uncommon skill set. Candidate
should be capable of quality detail work, and have good communication
abilities, to provide support to international design teams in fabless
semiconductor companies.

Email your interest and CV to contact@powertools-tech.com, please.

------
jairajs89
Substack (W18) | Full stack engineer | San Francisco | Onsite |
[https://substack.com](https://substack.com)

Substack lets writers start their own subscription publication - think paid
blog/newsletter - where writers' and readers' incentives are aligned.

Over 50k people pay to subscribe to publications, and top writers are making
six figures.

We use Node, Express, and Postgres on top of Heroku. React for frontend.
Simple & effective so we can focus on solving problems for users.

We are 8 people. We raised a series A from a16z this summer and are
thoughtfully building our early team. Two of our three founders are technical
(the other is a writer) and we're looking for folks to work along side us,
shipping things that touch thousands of writers and millions of readers.

Come join us! [https://careers.substack.com](https://careers.substack.com)

------
goatherders
RAINCLOUD | Outbound dialer | Remote | www.rncld.com

RAINCLOUD helps tech companies start conversations with prospects. We think
the hardest thing to do in sales is get someone to say "sure, I'll give you a
few minutes of my time." So that's what we help with. We used to be email-only
but have recently added in outbound calling to our process. You won't be
selling anything, simply doing the hard work using our system and tools to
convert cold conversations to meetings for our clients.

We have team members in Texas, Canada, Spain, and India but primarily work the
US business day. We have a couple dozen clients and a mid 6-figure run rate in
less than 2 years of operations.

Looking for responsible, creative, results-oriented person that we can count
on as our team grows. Experience optional, I can teach you anything you need
to know. Fluent English a must.

I'm the CEO and my email address is in my profile.

------
ajanuary
Evertz Microsystems |
[https://evertz.io/about.html](https://evertz.io/about.html) | Berkshire, UK,
onsite | Developer

Evertz Microsystems is a leading global manufacturer of broadcast equipment
and solutions that deliver content to television sets, on-demand services,
WebTV, IPTV, and mobile devices. We have expertise in delivering complete end-
to-end broadcast solutions for all aspects of broadcast production including
content creation, content distribution and content delivery.

You would primarily be working on Java products with RabbitMQ, MariaDB, Consul
and ZooKeeper. You would be integrating with products written with python and
typescript.

You would be a part of helping migrate television broadcasters to a
microservices orientated cloud infrastructure built on top of AWS.

Interested? Contact ajanuary@evertz.com

------
gchu
Inspire ([https://www.helloinspire.com](https://www.helloinspire.com)) | Data
Scientist | Santa Monica/Los Angeles, CA, USA

We're a new kind of energy company looking to expand our renewable energy
footprint and build toward a sustainable energy future. We provide energy to
hundreds of thousands of customers and are rolling out a smart home thermostat
to help reduce overall energy consumption.

For this role we're looking for a data scientist that will develop and deploy
services that drive and optimize the business. In the near term, we're
focusing on

* Energy forecasting

* Customer life cycle modeling

High-caliber team of data and ML engineers; our stack includes Python,
Airflow, k8s, Snowflake, dbt. One of BuiltInLA's top places to work.

[https://about.helloinspire.com/apply?gh_jid=2013792](https://about.helloinspire.com/apply?gh_jid=2013792)

------
jrdngonen
Compound (YC S19) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://withcompound.com/](https://withcompound.com/)

Compound helps you optimize your finances. Through automation and abstraction,
we eliminate the complexity of wealth management to maximize your upside. We
help you manage your startup equity, forecast tax implications, and organize
your financial life.

We are a small, well funded team based in San Francisco. We are growing really
quickly.

Our open positions:

* Fullstack engineer [https://withcompound.com/careers/fullstack-software-engineer](https://withcompound.com/careers/fullstack-software-engineer)

* Frontend engineer [https://withcompound.com/careers/frontend-software-engineer](https://withcompound.com/careers/frontend-software-engineer)

Contact us: jordan@withcompound.com

------
SeanAnderson
Collage.com | 100% Remote | Lead/Senior Software Engineers, Managers & VP |
[https://www.collage.com](https://www.collage.com)

Collage.com is 100% remote and bootstrapped to $50m revenue, making photo
products that bring joy to millions. Technology and UX is our key
differentiator, so we set a very high bar for engineering. Also:

\- We only hire nice people.

\- Our tech stack is React + mobx-state-tree on front end, PHP back end, and
AWS infrastructure.

You will manage a team of 3-6 senior full-stack engineers in an engineering
organization of ~15, writing some code yourself. Both co-CEOs also have an
engineering background, so you will be supported and challenged to build the
best software possible while staying lean.

Learn more and apply at:
[https://collage.com/careers](https://collage.com/careers)

~~~
CoryWheat
Just a heads up to would be applicants: the initial application requires
writing a bit of code but they won't provide any feedback if they reject your
application out of hand. Maybe not a big deal for most folks, but it seems
like a unfair, one-sided demand on applicants' time to me.

------
rhc2104
Indeed | Software Engineer, Integrations | Austin, TX | ONSITE |
$116,000-$142,000 plus bonuses and LTIPS

Indeed is the #1 job site in the world with over 250 million unique visitors
every month. I feel proud to work at a company that helps all types of people
get jobs. We even have an app called Job Spotter
[https://jobspotter.indeed.com/](https://jobspotter.indeed.com/) where we pay
people to take help wanted signs, which we put on our site to show even more
job listings to job seekers. If you'd like to read stories from people who got
jobs, you can visit [https://gotajob.indeed.com/](https://gotajob.indeed.com/)

I am currently hiring the first Software Engineer in Austin to build out an
Integrations Engineering team. The idea behind the Integrations Engineering
team is to focus on integrating data sources, and become the go-to experts in
that domain. This includes being knowledgeable about the MuleSoft platform,
building infrastructure to help make future integrations easier, and helping
other teams with their integrations. A significant portion of the work is not
MuleSoft-related, and MuleSoft experience is not required. As the first
Software Engineer focused on Integrations, there is the potential to grow into
the go-to expert for Integrations at the company.

The job listing is not live yet, but will go live soon. If you're interested
in applying, please email me at rcheng@indeed.com .

In addition, there are other jobs available at
[https://www.indeed.jobs/](https://www.indeed.jobs/) . We are currently hiring
engineers in Austin, San Francisco, Sunnyvale, Seattle, Tokyo, Singapore, and
Hyderabad. If you're interested in other jobs, you can also email me at
rcheng@indeed.com . We are proud to list base salary ranges for all of our
positions, and our bonuses and LTIPs can yield significant additional
compensation.

------
mikebabineau
Second Measure (YC S15) | SF Bay Area - San Mateo, CA (downtown) | ONSITE |
[https://secondmeasure.com](https://secondmeasure.com)

\----

Second Measure analyzes billions of credit card transactions to answer real-
time questions about consumer behavior.

Through our self-service analytics platform, we help our clients – some of the
world’s largest brands and investment firms – answer questions like:

    
    
      - How did SoulCycle's recent connection to a presidential fundraiser affect ridership? [1]
      - Where is Uber gaining or losing market share? [2]
      - Which restaurant delivery company reigns in NYC? [3]
      - (Check out our research blog [2])
    

We’re 70 people today — mostly senior engineers and data scientists — and are
backed by a strong mix of VCs (Bessemer, Norwest, YC) and banks (Goldman
Sachs, Citi, Jefferies).

We’re looking for other strong builders, especially those who can grow into
leadership roles:

    
    
      - Data Engineer
      - Front End Engineer
      - Engineering Manager
      - (more)
    

I'm a founder (mike@). Apply directly [4] or email jobs@ and CC me.

[1] [https://www.fastcompany.com/90405922/soulcycle-customers-
tak...](https://www.fastcompany.com/90405922/soulcycle-customers-take-a-dip)

[2] [https://secondmeasure.com/datapoints/rideshare-industry-
over...](https://secondmeasure.com/datapoints/rideshare-industry-overview/)

[3] [https://www.wsj.com/articles/grubhubs-struggles-could-
chill-...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/grubhubs-struggles-could-chill-food-
delivery-hype-11571580002)

[4] [https://secondmeasure.com/jobs/](https://secondmeasure.com/jobs/)

------
sdpcrowe
Canva | Full-time senior hires | Sydney | Permanent, Onsite, VISA, Relocation.

[https://about.canva.com/careers/](https://about.canva.com/careers/)

We're taking on the world of design and content creation with a product loved
by millions around the world. If you're a founder have a look at the tool.

Recruiting across the business - including Frontend, Backend and Fullstack
Engineering, UX Design, Digital Design, Product Management, Growth, Data
Science and more.

Engineering stacks: Backend = scalable Java services, Frontend = React +
TypeScript, iOS = Swift, Android = Java & Kotlin, Data = Python.

Feel free to ping me on scott[.]c[@]Canva[.]com for a referral, any questions
on what life here is like, and the cool things we're doing.

Permanent & onsite roles only, full relocation provided.

------
Inversechi
GetYourGuide | Multiple Positions | Berlin & Zurich | ONSITE, VISA +
Assistance

GetYourGuide’s online marketplace for tours, tickets, and attractions helps
people find the most exciting experiences worldwide.

Using technology to change the way travellers find and book activities to do,
and explore their destination. We are a customer focused data driven company
and are ramping up our engineering capacity.

To find out more about how we work and what we get up to visit
[https://inside.getyourguide.com/](https://inside.getyourguide.com/).

Looking for: iOS Engineers | Data Scientists | Data Analysts | Data Engineers
| Security Engineers | Full-Stack Engineers | Back-End Engineers | Engineering
Managers

Find more about us and the job openings on our career page
[http://grnh.se/qmkt7n](http://grnh.se/qmkt7n)

Or contact me via the URL on my profile.

------
dpipemazo
Elementary Robotics | Software Engineer, others | Full-Time | Downtown Los
Angeles

[https://www.elementaryrobotics.com/careers](https://www.elementaryrobotics.com/careers)

Elementary is building the future of robotics through a software-first
approach. We are hiring across the stack in our DTLA office (5th + Grand). Our
stack is primarily Python and C++ based around the core of our open-source
SDK: [https://github.com/elementary-
robotics/atom](https://github.com/elementary-robotics/atom)

Elementary Robotics | Full-Stack Web Engineer | Full-Time | Mexico City, CDMX

Elementary is excited to be building its web team in Roma Sur! Our stack is
typescript + python + redis + docker. Come join us as we're working on the
next generation of robotic interfaces and products to get more robots into the
world!

------
srosenberg
Inpher ([https://www.inpher.io/](https://www.inpher.io/)) | New York (USA),
Lausanne (Switzerland), Paris (France) | Software Engineers | Full-time |
Onsite

At Inpher, we believe that privacy and security are foundational to the future
of computing and have built enterprise products to make this vision a reality.
We are a small team of veteran founders, world-renowned cryptographers and
proven software engineers. We are headquartered in New York City, with
satellite offices in San Francisco and Lausanne, Switzerland, and have raised
$14M in funding.

Apply at [https://www.inpher.io/careers](https://www.inpher.io/careers)

Or email to me directly at $user@inpher.io, where each ascii character of
$user can be obtained by solving for x and converting to base-128,

x = 145767 mod 611939, x = 109572 mod 598463

------
DE_Shaw
The D. E. Shaw Group | Software Developer | Tech Ops Engineer | Site
Reliability Engineer | Infrastructure Software Engineer | New York, NY |
Onsite | Full-Time | Visa

The D. E. Shaw Group is a global investment and technology development firm.
Founded in 1988 over a small bookstore in downtown New York City, we began
with six employees and quickly became a pioneer in computational finance.
Since then, we’ve built a reputation for successful investing based on
persistent innovation, analytical rigor, careful risk management, and uniquely
talented employees.

The D. E. Shaw Group is hiring for the following roles:

\- Software Developer - Tech Ops Engineer - Site Reliability Engineer –
Infrastructure Software Engineer (Windows)

To learn more about these positions and to apply, please visit
[https://www.deshaw.com/careers/](https://www.deshaw.com/careers/).

------
karim
Nylas | Senior Sales Engineer | SF | ONSITE, VISA | Full-time |
[https://nylas.com](https://nylas.com)

The Nylas Cloud APIs makes it an order of magnitude easier for companies to
add email, calendar, and contacts integrations to their applications. By being
at the core of business communication, scheduling, and contacts, we believe we
can shape the future of how people work.

Because our product is highly technical — it has to bridge the gap between
several very old/proprietary protocols (IMAP, ActiveSync, Exchange Web
Services) — we're looking for a seasoned sales engineer that will help our
prospects and customers integrate with our APIs, all the way from the initial
stages of the implementation up to signing a contract.

I'm the hiring manager for this job, please apply by sending me an email
directly at karim AT nylas.com

------
leaper2
Magic Leap | Software Engineer (Computer Vision/C++/Python) | Full-time |
Sunnyvale/San Francisco/Fort Lauderdale/Zurich/Tel-Aviv/Toronto

We're looking for engineers and researchers who can help us build the next
generation of our perception systems (SLAM, eye tracking, world modeling, hand
tracking and more).

CV researcher / engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/magicleapinc/jobs/1719911](https://boards.greenhouse.io/magicleapinc/jobs/1719911)

Software engineer (high performance C++):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/magicleapinc/jobs/1731904](https://boards.greenhouse.io/magicleapinc/jobs/1731904)

[https://www.magicleap.com/](https://www.magicleap.com/)

------
dukeme09
Munich Electrification | Munich, Germany | Embedded Software Engineer,
Electrical Engineer| ONSITE, VISA | Full-time, Intern

Munich Electrification is a Tier 1 electrical vehicle battery management
systems development company. Our customers are leading automotive OEMs as well
as fast-growing e-mobility newcomers.

We are looking for embedded software engineers and electrical engineers

Embedded Software Engineer (m/f/d):
[https://bit.ly/2VCMS8t](https://bit.ly/2VCMS8t) Electrical Engineer (m/f/d):
[https://bit.ly/2TxDccB](https://bit.ly/2TxDccB) Working Student (m/f/d) – BMS
Embedded Software/Electronics:
[https://bit.ly/39hx1Af](https://bit.ly/39hx1Af)

Email: career [at] munichelectrification [dot] com

------
BKryslak
UP42 | Backend Engineers, Senior Backend Engineers, Engineering Manager,
Senior Product Manager | Full-time | Berlin, Germany

UP42 is changing the way satellite data is accessed and analyzed. It is the
first of its kind open marketplace providing easy access to both satellite
imagery and analytics from multiple sources. Developers and data scientists
across all industries now have access to a platform to build, run, and scale
projects in one place. Based in Berlin, the company is a subsidiary of Airbus
Defence and Space.

\- Hiring for Backend Engineers, Senior Backend Engineers, Engineering
Manager, Senior Product Manager

\- Tech stack: Frontend - JavaScript, Backend - Java, Kotlin, SpringBoot, Data
Science Engineering - Python

\- Open positions :
[https://up42.com/company/careers/](https://up42.com/company/careers/)

------
slvrspoon
Abine - the online privacy company | REMOTE or BOSTON, MA | PART Time or Full
Time | Web application and Full Stack Developers |
[https://www.abine.com/](https://www.abine.com/) |
[https://joindeleteme.com](https://joindeleteme.com)

We are a small company focused on making better online privacy easy.

We make two products. Blur is a password manager with support for creating
alias email addresses, phone numbers, and credit card numbers. DeleteMe is a
service for removing private information from data broker sites.

We're looking for strong web application and full-stack developers who are
interested in making a difference in the fight for privacy. We are profitable,
have been doing this for years, and have millions of users.

Please contact us at jobs at getabine dotcom. (no recruiters thanks)

------
dja-io
Ritual | Los Angeles | Onsite | Full-Time

Based in sunny Los Angeles, Ritual is a direct-to-consumer subscription health
brand led by the belief that you should know exactly what’s in your vitamin
and how it works. We use only the best nutrient forms and publish our sources
and research for all to see—because transparency is our thing.

Our team of curious skeptics is made up of world-class scientists, engineers,
artists, marketers, and strategists working towards expanding our product
portfolio to additional products. We’re well-funded, growing quickly and on a
mission to reinvent an entire industry. Our digital platform is key to our
comprehensive customer journey, and the front-line to our business for
existing and potential subscribers. We have raised $40M to date to build our
own subscription eCommerce platform. Our talented engineers, experience
designers, product managers, dev ops, and data scientists use React, Ember,
Gatsby, Ruby on Rails, Contentful, Sidekiq, Github, Looker, and Heroku to
build and scale efficiently. We are highly passionate about developing a
strong engineering culture through agile methodologies, pair programming, and
an emphasis on continuous integration with over 96% unit test coverage on our
back end.

We are committed to investing heavily in technology and looking to hire the
roles below:

Senior Back-End (Ruby on Rails) Engineer (1):
[https://jobs.lever.co/ritual/7488c3f9-694e-440c-a1c4-f6ccab4...](https://jobs.lever.co/ritual/7488c3f9-694e-440c-a1c4-f6ccab45f571)

Technical Lead, Growth (1):
[https://jobs.lever.co/ritual/6451408f-3e7c-4166-96dc-a0f32cd...](https://jobs.lever.co/ritual/6451408f-3e7c-4166-96dc-a0f32cd81d9b)

Full-Stack Engineers (2):
[https://jobs.lever.co/ritual/d79381e4-f855-4c74-8428-1fb0a0d...](https://jobs.lever.co/ritual/d79381e4-f855-4c74-8428-1fb0a0d0ccb1)

------
nubs
KEY Concierge | Austin, TX | ONSITE | Full Time | Software Engineer

KEY is a hospitality marketplace for travelers, vacation rental properties,
and vendors. We are transforming the industry through our technology platform,
which vets properties and provides curated services to make guests’ stays
seamless and homeowners’ lives easier.

Our Stack: Node.js, React, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, AWS, GraphQL

We are looking for an experienced engineer to provide technical leadership and
build a technology platform that connects vendors, property managers/aviation
partners, and travelers, enabling the travelers to effortlessly plan curated
experiences. You will be a key member of the team to develop the platform for
concierge service.

Are you ready to join us as KEY expands into the hottest travel destinations,
and usher in the next big wave in the travel industry? Contact us at careers-
engineering@key.co

------
rishirishi
Briza.io | Toronto, Canada | ONSITE | Software Developers

Briza... the air cooler company? Nope! Briza, the technology startup
connecting small businesses, insurance brokers and carriers in the buying of
commercial insurance -- initially focused on the US market. We’re a seed-stage
company headquartered in Toronto, Canada.

Frontend: [https://angel.co/company/briza/jobs/603663-frontend-
develope...](https://angel.co/company/briza/jobs/603663-frontend-developer-
briza-io-member-of-500startups-winter-2020-cohort)

Backend: [https://angel.co/company/briza/jobs/674250-backend-
software-...](https://angel.co/company/briza/jobs/674250-backend-software-
developer-briza-io-member-of-500startups-winter-2020-cohort)

------
edgestreamlp
Edgestream Partners, LP | Princeton, NJ | Full Time | ONSITE | VISA

Edgestream Partners is a quantitative investment advisor, founded and run by
scientists with a taste for programming. We build scientific models of market
behavior and use them to trade in global markets.

We're seeking highly skilled scientists and engineers to join our Research
staff, which invents and implements the quantitative models that drive trading
in our funds. There are two open roles:

Research Engineer: [https://www.edgestreamlp.com/career/research-
engineer](https://www.edgestreamlp.com/career/research-engineer) Research
Scientist: [https://www.edgestreamlp.com/career/research-
scientist/](https://www.edgestreamlp.com/career/research-scientist/)

------
strateos
Strateos (YC W15) | Backend engineer, Full-Stack Engineer, Frontend Engineer,
Principal Architect, Site Reliability Engineer Menlo Park, CA |
[https://strateos.com](https://strateos.com) | ONSITE Strateos is creating a
fully automated, integrated, and programmatically controlled science lab to
change how science is performed. Scientists anywhere can define and
(reproducibly!) run experiments over the internet on-demand and without
investing up-front in a lab facility.

Tech stack includes: Linux, Scala, RabbitMQ, Rails, Typescript, React,
Ansible, Postgres

Benefits include: full medical/dental/vision insurance; catered lunch and
dinner, and a fully stocked kitchen; flexible vacation policy; 401(k) with
matching; gym and commuter reimbursement; and education reimbursement up to
$3,000/year.

------
acl777
Publicis Spine | New York, NY or Chicago, IL | Onsite | Visa Transfers | Full-
time Publicis Spine, a group inside Publicis Groupe, is hiring a front-end web
developer to take charge of our Angular front-end. You have a passion for
working on the front and love to improve data visualization, UX workflow, and
clean styling.

Our clients are large national and international companies. Publicis Groupe
has been in business for over 90 years. Our stack is micro-service Ruby on
Rails APIs on the back with Angular 8 on the front. Openings are for my team
in the NYC or Chicago office.

I am looking for someone that _loves_ front-end development. Your tools are
CSS, JavaScript, and HTML, in that order. You can hold your own when talking
about your tools, even schooling 'full-stack engineers' in the process. I
won't hold it against you for not knowing Angular.

I manage using the Manager Tools Trinity framework,
[http://redgreenrepeat.com/2019/03/08/conference-debrief-
mana...](http://redgreenrepeat.com/2019/03/08/conference-debrief-manager-
tools/) and starting to incorporate Andy Grove's High Output Management into
the team.

Our team values:

\- kindness - trust - mutual respect - open communication - humility - well-
crafted code

Competitive pay, full health benefits, 401k contributions, and more.

Job listing is up:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1573604357](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1573604357)
(New York) or
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1573602877](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1573602877)
(Chicago)

Apply at above links and/or contact me for more details:
[http://redgreenrepeat.com/contact/](http://redgreenrepeat.com/contact/)

------
mmosta
District M | Multiple Positions | Montreal, Quebec, Canada | FULLTIME | ONSITE
REMOTE

We are an ad-tech company offering solutions to publishers and advertisers
world-wide in an open and transparent manner.

* Site Reliability Engineer (Golang, Kubernetes, Google Cloud)

* Data Engineer (Scala, Python, Kafka, Parquet, Protobuf etc.)

* Software Engineer (Golang/C++, Networking)

Work within a tight, autonomous team in the heart of one of the most livable
neighbourhoods in North America, competitive salary, quarterly performance
based bonus and flexible working hours.

Contribute to a multi-pop distributed high-availability high-throughput system
servicing billions of requests per day.

If you're in Montreal, drop me a line and we'll meet up for an informal chat
about you and your goals.

Remote candidates considered.

Contact: mo <at> districtm.net with CV / Github etc.

Website: [https://districtm.net](https://districtm.net)

~~~
ryankemper
Are you considering remote candidates in all of North America, or do they need
to be based out of Canada?

(I'm based in the US thus the question)

------
tmaly
Interactive Brokers | Python Developer | Greenwich CT | Full Time | Onsite |
www.interactivebrokers.com This is a great opportunity for someone looking to
break into the Fintech industry. We are a small technology group seeking a
self-starter that enjoys the craft of coding and developing innovative
solutions. The ideal candidate is someone who can communicate well with the
business side and take a project from conception to a finished project. We
offer mentorship from seasoned, senior developers. Our offices are a short
walk from the Greenwich Connecticut train station, which is a 45 minute ride
to New York City. Apply Online Here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/ibkr/jobs/4667331002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/ibkr/jobs/4667331002)

------
lukasm
Revolut | Software Engineers and many more | London, Krakow, Berlin, New York,
Moscow, Vilnius | Full-Time |
[https://www.revolut.com](https://www.revolut.com)

Revolut is one of the fastest growing companies in Europe. We’re hiring
throughout the company for many roles. I work on Data Platform, helping people
bring ML models to production. We use Terraform, Kubernetes, GCP, Vault,
Python, Java, Kotlin, Exasol and many more. There are a lot of interesting
challenges and projects. We're looking for experienced engineers that will
work within a distributed company.

Contact me directly: lukasz.madon( ...at..) revolut.com or go to Careers:
[https://jobs.lever.co/revolut?lever-
via=8QDkIWda8L](https://jobs.lever.co/revolut?lever-via=8QDkIWda8L)

~~~
lukasm
DevOps with GCP experience are most needed :)

------
jp4023
[stealth YC startup] | Pune, India | Full-time, Onsite, Final-semester interns

We are a profitable YC-backed startup looking for programmers who enjoy
writing clean, high performance code. Our founder is ex-google and we have a
small team of passionate engineers in Pune (we all really love technology -
friendly conversations like "composition vs inheritance" are common
occurrences in the office).

We don't publicly talk about everything we do, but we'll give you all the
details about our company and product prior to starting the interview process
as we understand your time is valuable.

Skills: Python, Rust, Typescript

Interview process: Coding challenge, technical interviews.

Say hello here and we'll be happy to chat about what we do:
[https://forms.gle/cVGYYHcECWfRR7SJA](https://forms.gle/cVGYYHcECWfRR7SJA)

------
mpolednik
PubNative | Berlin | Site Reliability Engineer | Full-Time Onsite |
[https://pubnative.net](https://pubnative.net)

We are PubNative, a mobile monetization platform that enables app publishers
to enhance their revenue strategythrough flexible ad units. Our infrastructure
serves high volume of requests around the world, 24/7/365.

We're looking for Site Reliability Engineer to work on

* managing lifecycle of Kubernetes clusters (in AWS and Packet), * observing everything through Prometheus, * developing CI/CD pipelines and * generally work alongside other teams on infrastructure-related tasks.

You can apply online at [https://pubnativegmbh.recruitee.com/o/site-
reliability-engin...](https://pubnativegmbh.recruitee.com/o/site-reliability-
engineer-mfd)

------
domh
ReadMe (YC W15) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://readme.com](https://readme.com)

ReadMe helps companies build beautiful, personalized, and interactive
developer hubs. We love what we do because it’s so much more than just docs.
We’re providing tools for teams to create and manage beautiful documentation
with ease.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/readme](https://www.keyvalues.com/readme)

Here are our open roles:

\- Full Stack Engineer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/readmeio/view/P_AAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/readmeio/view/P_AAAAAAEAAADKbSRLOxZHG4?trackingTag=keyValues)

\- Frontend Engineer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/readmeio/view/P_AAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/readmeio/view/P_AAAAAAEAAC6FWEQBDKq42I?trackingTag=keyValues)

\- Enterprise Engineer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/readmeio/view/P_AAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/readmeio/view/P_AAAAAAEAAC6MvZSEZDQXis?trackingTag=keyValues)

\- Growth Engineer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/readmeio/view/P_AAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/readmeio/view/P_AAAAAAEAAC6ObRJb-9cSwc?trackingTag=keyValues)

Tech Stack: Backend: Node.js, Express, MongoDB/Mongoose, Testing (Jest,
Supertest, Nock), Cloudflare. Frontend: Angular 1, React.
Hosting/Infrastructure: Heroku, MongoDB Atlas, GitHub, Codeclimate, CircleCI.

------
karka91
Eneba | Software Engineer | Onsite Kaunas, Lithuania | Full Time |
[https://www.eneba.com](https://www.eneba.com)

Eneba is a games marketplace. We're a startup that had one the biggest early
investment rounds in Lithuania. The whole team operates in the same office -
support, marketing, it, sales and so on.

We're looking for php and frontend devs of mid/senior level.

We have an onsite interview (~1h) to get to know one another. If we're still
interested after that - we ask to spend a few hours with a coding exercise at
home or show us some public code you've written.

Backend tech you'd be working with: php, symfony, graphql, elastic search,
kubernetes, terraform Frontend: react, apollo, graphql

Write to jobs at eneba.com or karolis at eneba.com, mention you found this on
HN

------
Delphiza
EdgeMethods | Senior Devops and SaaS Operations Manager | Full Time | UK
Remote

We are the UKs leading Microsoft partner for IoT. We build solutions and
products for primarily for industrial and scientific customers on top of the
Azure IoT platform.

Looking for a senior technical devops to join the team and take the lead in
building out operational, devops, security, and third-line support processes
for high-scale, multi-tenant, SaaS IoT solutions on Azure. Working knowledge
of Azure and existing (VS Online) devops pipelines is required. Lots of scope
for learning new technologies, such as edge ops, MLOps.

Most work is remote, but necessitates customer visits and on-site consulting
from time to time. Only UK-based (or destined) applicants will be considered.

Great opportunity for mid-career person tired of commutes and wants a better
work-life balance.

Contact via simon.munro@edgemethods.com

------
cosuno
Cosuno | Berlin, Germany | Full-time | ONSITE | VISA Support

[https://www.cosuno.de](https://www.cosuno.de)

Cosuno is an early-stage startup with a mission to re-invent construction
software. Our SaaS solution helps construction companies find subcontractors,
send out requests for proposal, and manage the pre-construction bidding
process more productively.

Senior Full-Stack Developer (React)

As a full stack developer, you will work on the frontend as well as the
backend side of our product and therefore will take full ownership over the
features you are creating.

Some technologies we use: React, TypeScript, Node.js, Apollo, GraphQL,
Cypress, TypeORM, TypeGraphQL, Kubernetes, Elasticsearch

Candidates should have 3+ years of software engineering experience and
significant experience with React, and ideally Node.js and TypeScript.

If you are interested, email me at ms@cosuno.de.

------
crysmitc
Occipital (The Spatial Computing Company) | Full-time | ONSITE | VARIOUS
LOCATIONS

At Occipital, we’re working on spatial computing - using computer vision to 3D
reconstruct and understand your surroundings so that software can operate over
real-world spaces. We believe it will power the next generation of augmented
reality and some of the key parts of virtual reality as well.
[https://occipital.com](https://occipital.com)

* ACCURACY AND TEST ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* COMPUTER VISION ENGINEER (MADRID/SPAIN, MOSCOW/RUSSIA OR SEATTLE)

* FIELD APPLICATION ENGINEER (ASIA-PACIFIC)

* PLATFORM SOFTWARE ENGINEER (MADRID/SPAIN OR SEATTLE)

For detailed information check out
[https://occipital.com/jobs](https://occipital.com/jobs)

If you apply please mention that you saw this post on Hacker News. Thanks!

------
andymacd
Lane | Software Engineers | Toronto, ON | Onsite |
[https://www.joinlane.com/careers/](https://www.joinlane.com/careers/)

Lane is a vastly powerful platform for workplace ecosystems. We are the simple
solution to complicated demands. Property managers, employers, and the modern
professional deserve a workplace experience that is seamless, connected and
builds a community. This includes optimized amenities, timely communication,
exclusive perks, building information and much more. Lane connects all the
individuals, processes and technologies that make a workplace work.

Stack: React / React-Native / Node / Apollo / Graphql / PostgreSQL / AWS

We have multiple roles open in our Engineering department, both mid-level and
senior full-stack javascript developers.

------
jelly-alex
Jellyfish | Generalist Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-Time | ONSITE

Jellyfish is creating a platform that will change the way organizations
measure their software development efforts and improve strategic decision-
making.

As a member of the engineering team at Jellyfish, you'll be working closely
with other team members and our customers as we expand and refine what our
platform can do, while helping to shape way we work together as our team
grows. You might be integrating new data sources, building new ways of
visualizing our data, or working with customers to make sure they're getting
the most of our platform.

We're a small team today, growing into a larger team over the coming months
and years. There's a lot of work to do, and we'd love your help.

About you:

\- You have experience building and supporting production software systems

\- You are great at asking questions, figuring out what needs to be done,
building consensus, and executing

\- You love learning new things and teaching others what you know

\- You are a strong programmer with some set of programming tools, even if
they're not the ones we are using

\- You have strong communication skills, and enjoy teamwork

Bonus points if:

\- You bring strong skills with our technology stack (Python 3 / Django /
Postgres, hosted on AWS)

\- You have worked in a small startup before, and loved it

\- You bring experience and opinions about the different ways engineering
teams can work and the tools they use

We believe that it takes a diverse team to build the best company we can.
Jellyfish welcomes people from all backgrounds and especially encourages
applications from members of groups underrepresented in the software industry.

Apply at [https://jobs.lever.co/jellyfish](https://jobs.lever.co/jellyfish)

------
dmak
AMEX | Tokyo, Japan | Onsite | Full-time | No Visa Sponsorship | 6-month
contract

We are looking for a Senior Ruby on Rails Backend Engineer. Our Tokyo team
currently has 4 Engineers and a scrum master. We work very closely with
different regions for a global initiative. Our product is a reservation
booking for high-end restaurants. Japanese is not required and we operate in
all English.

The interview process is relatively short and has 2 main-steps:

1\. Phone interview

2\. Technical pair-programming exercise then meet our team

Our team primarily operates onsite, but due to the current COVID19 situation,
we are all working from home. This is the common case for most companies here
in Tokyo now. However, we will be back in the office eventually.

If interested, please contact me with your rate, resume, and anything you are
interested in sharing with me at douglas.mak@aexp.com

------
konz
ML6 | Machine Learning Engineer, Data Engineer | Python, TensorFlow, Google
Cloud Platform | Full-time | Amsterdam, Berlin, Ghent (EU)

We are a Machine Learning consulting company that builds end-to-end Machine
Learning solutions. By applying the latest AI research, we keep our clients at
the forefront of innovation.

If you are interested check out:
[https://ml6.eu/resource/](https://ml6.eu/resource/)

You will mostly work with TensorFlow and Python to solve hard Machine Learning
tasks and help to put these into production. As Premier Google Cloud Service
Partner, ML6 has a very strong relationship with Google, providing you options
to collaborate and alpha test a lot of their latest ML tools.

We are looking for:

• Machine Learning Engineer

• Data Engineer

• Data Analyst

• Software Engineer

• Front End Developer

Apply at: [https://jobs.ml6.eu](https://jobs.ml6.eu)

------
cuberick
LaneOne | San Francisco CA | Ruby On Rails | ONSITE | Full Time | laneone.com

LaneOne delivers amazing experiences at the best live events in the world.
We’re looking for mid to sr. level devs. Concert ticketing is an interesting
problem space with visualization challenges like interactive seatmaps,
inventory management challenges with hundreds of thousands of unique tickets
that need to be priced, tracked and sold. Scaling challenges like gracefully
selling out inventory when demand far outstrips inventory and logistical
challenges like supporting our teams on the ground at 250+ venues around the
world. Have a look at our job posting if you’re interested.

[https://www.laneone.com/careers?bzid=a247cc7b2a9a](https://www.laneone.com/careers?bzid=a247cc7b2a9a)

------
bruceleeable
Formidable | Phoenix | Remote up to 4 days/week

Senior React Engineer - Javascript, React, Node

extras: GraphQL, Express, Hapi, MongoDB, PostgreSQL

Formidable is a Seattle, Denver, Phoenix, and London-based engineering
consultancy and open source software organization, specializing in React.js,
React Native, GraphQL, Node.js, and the extended JavaScript ecosystem. Since
2013 our agile team has worked with companies ranging in size from startups to
Fortune 100s, to build quality software and level up engineering teams.

[https://jobs.lever.co/formidable/ebfa04ce-0e62-460b-bcb5-579...](https://jobs.lever.co/formidable/ebfa04ce-0e62-460b-bcb5-579258d8fc88)

[https://formidable.com/careers/](https://formidable.com/careers/)

Contact directly: bruce.lee@formidable.com

------
syllableai
Company: syllable.ai

Position: Senior Software Engineer

Location: ONSITE ["Seattle, WA", "Sunnyvale, CA"]

Email: andrew@syllable.ai

Technologies: AI/ML NLP, Python, React/Redux, AWS, Docker

Syllable is building knowledge graphs for Healthcare systems and machine
learned NLP classifiers to provide real time, automated support on the web and
phone. We’re in production and working with large hospital systems.

As a Senior Software Engineer, you will be given autonomy and full stack
ownership of projects, and be included in all aspects of product development.
In addition, you will shape the technical infrastructure to support a robust
system capable of handling tens of thousands of users a day.

Benefits: Silicon Valley market rate compensation, stock options, premium
health care benefits for employees and families and an excellent vacation
plan. We encourage a culture of work-life balance.

------
seibelj
Poloniex | Software Engineering, SRE, Data Science, Accounting, Product,
Design | Boston, MA, USA | Onsite

[https://poloniex.careers/](https://poloniex.careers/)

Poloniex is one of the largest cryptocurrency exchanges in the world. We spun
out of Circle with $100 million in new funding to further grow the team and
launch new products ([https://medium.com/poloniex/poloniex-spins-out-from-
circle-w...](https://medium.com/poloniex/poloniex-spins-out-from-circle-with-
new-backing-global-focus-5a19357bdaee)).

If you are interested in crypto / blockchain in Boston, we are one of the
largest companies in the space. Crypto is a fun and interesting industry and
we have many challenges to solve. Come join the future of finance!

~~~
kristopolous
Are there new people in charge? You guys locked up a bunch of wallets and
screwed over your old users pretty hard.

~~~
seibelj
Try to log into your account, US customers owned by Circle now, non-US owned
by Polo and many/most have been unlocked.

------
dbot
NetDocuments | [https://www.netdocuments.com](https://www.netdocuments.com). |
UX Director | Salt Lake City (Lehi), UT | Full time | Onsite

NetDocuments is a leading, secure cloud-based document management and
collaboration solution that's been serving the legal industry for over 20
years! We host billions of files, from the largest global law firms and legal
departments to the smallest boutique shops, across web, mobile and desktop
applications.

We're looking for a UX Director to lead design across our entire product
portfolio.

Apply at
[https://netdocuments.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=81&source...](https://netdocuments.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=81&source=other)
and mention that you saw it on Hacker News!

------
jenks
15Five Inc. | Senior DevOps | FULL-TIME REMOTE US

15Five ([https://15five.com](https://15five.com)) is a rapidly growing San
Francisco based SaaS company that helps businesses create a culture of
feedback, track objectives, and provide leadership with visibility into all
levels of their organizations. We envision a world where every employee has
the opportunity to be engaged in something meaningful, while working alongside
people they deeply trust and respect to achieve a common and inspiring vision.
In this world, work not only calls out everyone's individual greatness, but
leads to creating high performing companies where everybody wins.

At 15Five, we're building that kind of company, which is why we were selected
by Inc. Magazine and Glassdoor as one of the Best Places to Work, and we're
looking for exceptional, like-minded individuals to join our team. Life's too
short to build an average product. We strive for greatness in everything we
create—from launching new features to fixing the smallest bug. We care deeply
about the quality of what we put out into the world, and ensure 15Five
delivers a positive experience with every customer touchpoint and interaction.
Do you also believe in creating a phenomenal product that makes a difference?

More job details and to apply: DevOps Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/15five/8877d4a4-8006-4f9d-ad6d-9257938...](https://jobs.lever.co/15five/8877d4a4-8006-4f9d-ad6d-9257938c34f3?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HN)

Our headquarters are in San Francisco and we have hubs in New York and Raleigh
(NC). Our remote team is spread throughout the US, Portugal, Holland, Poland,
Ukraine, Hungary, or wherever they may be at the moment. Due to practical
reasons you should be somewhere between UTC-8 and UTC-5.

To learn more about us, check out our values [https://www.15five.com/core-
values/](https://www.15five.com/core-values/).

------
kfx
PBS | Various Engineers | Full-Time | ONSITE (Flexible WFH) | Alexandria, VA

PBS serves the American public with programming and services of the highest
quality, using media to educate, inspire, entertain, and express a diversity
of perspectives. We're hiring engineers for multiple platforms to build the
PBS Kids and General Audience video products:

    
    
      • Senior Backend Engineer - https://tinyurl.com/v7c8nb2
      • Senior Frontend Engineer - https://tinyurl.com/stab99u
      • Full Stack Web Engineer - https://tinyurl.com/sufbv47
      • Senior iOS Engineer - https://tinyurl.com/tcxfmqm
    

If you want to work on meaningful apps with audiences of millions, please
apply at the links above or email the hiring manager, Bill, at
digitaljobs@pbs.org.

------
mjkrooker
Ambra Health | Front-end Engineer | Full-time | Remote |
[https://ambrahealth.com](https://ambrahealth.com)

Ambra Health is a healthcare technology SaaS, building software and tools for
medical image exchange. We are looking for a JavaScript developer to maintain
and enhance Ambra Health’s front-end medical image sharing web application.

Required: JavaScript, HTML5, CSS, JQuery, DICOM, Underscore, working knowledge
of Linux

Familiarity a plus: React, Mustache, Gulp, Selenium/Nightwatch.js

The ideal candidate would be able to work independently with minimal
supervision and be enthusiastic about keeping up-to-date with the latest web
technologies. The virtual team is distributed, with team members working
remotely in Boston, New York, Denver, San Antonio, and Phoenix.

Email mike+jobs@ambrahealth.com if you are interested.

------
jmw
Freedom Robotics | San Francisco, CA | Onsite

Freedom Robotics ([https://freedomrobotics.ai](https://freedomrobotics.ai)) is
hiring a Senior Front End React Developer to join our SF team!

We’re building a software platform for modern robotics and are looking for
developers who are passionate about building scalable applications and also
care deeply about user interaction, product, and design.

Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/freedomrobotics/3ea606ad-0f58-41de-8b5...](https://jobs.lever.co/freedomrobotics/3ea606ad-0f58-41de-8b5f-61a6eb8809b6)

Additional roles:
[https://www.freedomrobotics.ai/careers](https://www.freedomrobotics.ai/careers)

If you have questions, please contact sophie@freedomrobotics.ai.

------
shayne_lp
LearnPlatform | Raleigh, NC | Full-time, ONSITE Software Engineering openings
| [https://learnplatform.com/join-us](https://learnplatform.com/join-us)

Our mission is to expand equitable access for all students to teaching and
education technology that works.

We are accomplishing this by creating the world's best edtech effectiveness
system. One that allows educators and administrators to organize, streamline
and analyze their education technology to save time, save money and improve
outcomes.

We are a Rails/Elixir, React, and AWS shop (ECS, Kinesis, Redshift, PostgreSQL
RDS) with a mature CI/CD pipeline and fellow engineers who want to work in a
quality codebase. Come work with smart, friendly, and passionate coworkers,
and go home knowing your work matters.

------
jd007
Ready Education (YC S16) | Implementation Engineer (Java) | Montreal, QC |
Fulltime, Onsite |
[https://www.readyeducation.com](https://www.readyeducation.com)

We are an education technology company, providing a mobile platform for
universities and colleges across North America. We deeply care about student
success, and work hard to make sure that students stay in school, stay
engaged, and graduate successfully.

Currently we are hiring for an implementation engineer position in Montreal.
For more details including the job description:
[https://angel.co/company/oohlala-
mobile/jobs/522261-integrat...](https://angel.co/company/oohlala-
mobile/jobs/522261-integration-platform-engineer)

------
joshuanapoli
Cumulus | Software Engineer | Cambridge, MA | Onsite/Remote | Full-
time/Internship | [https://www.cumulusds.com/jobs-software-
engineer](https://www.cumulusds.com/jobs-software-engineer)

At Cumulus Digital Systems, our job is to build the Internet of Tools. We are
making industrial facilities safer, cleaner, and more productive by connecting
workers, tools, and data.

We are looking for software engineers that are passionate about frequently
shipping intuitive, quality products. You should have a startup mentality,
meaning the ability to rapidly pick up new required skills, and be proactive
when it comes to project execution. You also need a keen eye for design and
thoughtful user experiences.

Tech: React, React Native, AWS Lambda, DynamoDB

Reach out to us at careers@cumulusds.com

------
pcrawfor
LOCATION: REMOTE (North America)

Hi we're Comment Sold, we're a rapidly growing social commerce platform
revolutionizing the way online retailers do business.

We strive to make shopping simple and fun by allowing real-time interactions
and empowering entrepreneurs to become the next generation of retailers
through social media, websites, and mobile apps.

We are growing fast and hiring across our engineering teams for Backend,
Fullstack and Mobile so if it sounds interesting reach out and let's talk.

Our web app is built on the PHP Laravel platform and makes use of the core
laravel functionality to drive web and job queue processing.

As a member of our Engineering team you'll get:

* Remote first work environment

* Your pick of development hardware

* Home internet reimbursement

* Co-working space reimbursement

Active Roles:

* Devops Engineer

* Mobile Team Lead

* Senior Backend Engineer

* Software Engineer in Test

NOTE: We're looking for folks located in North America only at this time.

Reach out to me directly: paul@commentsold.com

------
trancemute
WeLivv | Senior Software Engineer (React / Search Experience) | NYC | ONSITE
or REMOTE | [https://welivv.com](https://welivv.com)

WeLivv is a NYC based startup with a home furnishing search and discovery
platform who is being used by 10,000+ interior designers and architect firms
and most of the top brands in the home decor space. We’re a fully remote
TypeScript and Golang shop with our machine learning stack in Python and
ElasticSearch powering the platform that runs on Google Cloud.

We are interested in understanding the visual taste and style of our users and
then recommending them home furnishing imagery that bring products and real
context of decor to the front. So strategies around building large scale
computer vision based data intensive systems are really exciting for us.

WeLivv is dedicated to having a quality work environment for everyone and we
are fully remote! On our engineering team we value collaboration over
competition, respect work-life balance and solve problems without blaming
people.

We have a “no assholes” policy.

We recently closed our funding round and we’re a small group with multiple
startup experiences as both founders and early engineers. We believe that
someone who is truly a senior software engineer can come from almost any
background and pick up a new set of tech in a reasonable amount of time which
is why we don’t list much about our tech stack in our job description.

We are looking for an awesome senior software engineer to round out our core
engineering team for this year.

If you’ve made it this far and you’re still interested, please apply by
emailing our Chief Technology Officer at: s at welivv.com.

Things to include:

* Your background

* What projects you are interested in working on

* A link to your GitHub profile or any place you have publicly available code

* Anything else you would like us to know

(A resume is helpful but not necessary)

------
krispy2009
Unibuddy | [https://unibuddy.com](https://unibuddy.com) | Multiple Locations |
Multiple Roles | Full time | Onsite and Remote |

At Unibuddy, we connect prospective students to university ambassadors and
faculty staff members to empower them with the information they need to make
one of life’s first big decisions: where to go to university! Our SaaS
platform provides Higher Education institutions with easy-to-deploy technology
for their digital properties (web, mobile) so prospective students can chat
with student ambassadors and faculty.

We’re looking to fill several positions in our London and Bangalore offices;
both junior and senior software engineers in all areas from front-end to back-
end to architecture, devops and security. We want bright, open, and motivated
individuals who can help us take our solutions to the next level.

Our current stack: Python, React, React Native, GraphQL, MongoDB (more at
[https://stackshare.io/unibuddy/unibuddy-
platform](https://stackshare.io/unibuddy/unibuddy-platform))

Support Software Engineer - REMOTE US -
([https://unibuddy.com/careers/careers-
openings/?gh_jid=401929...](https://unibuddy.com/careers/careers-
openings/?gh_jid=4019299003))

Senior DevOps Engineer ([https://unibuddy.com/careers/careers-
openings/?gh_jid=401748...](https://unibuddy.com/careers/careers-
openings/?gh_jid=4017482003))

Software Engineer II/II ([https://unibuddy.com/careers/careers-
openings/?gh_jid=401703...](https://unibuddy.com/careers/careers-
openings/?gh_jid=4017032003))

Multiple other roles and more information:
[https://unibuddy.com/careers/careers-
openings/](https://unibuddy.com/careers/careers-openings/)

------
seregine
Outschool (YC W16) | Software Engineer | SF, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

We inspire kids to love learning. Remote teaching is the future of education:
small groups of kids and a teacher meet over Zoom to learn anything from
forensic science to trigonometry to building cities in Minecraft and
storytelling.

We're 25 people (8 engineers) working to scale our marketplace and remote
teaching platform. Pragmatic, product-focused engineers wanted! You'll build
large features for kids, parents, and teachers end-to-end using modern tools.
Modern JS on the web (TypeScript, React, Apollo GraphQL, Node/Express,
Postgres) and Python for data pipelines (AWS CDK + Batch pipelines to S3).

[https://jobs.lever.co/outschool/](https://jobs.lever.co/outschool/)

------
lugro
Bosch Center for AI | Stuttgart, Germany | Full Stack Developer | onsite |
[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/BoschGroup/743999704371253-...](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/BoschGroup/743999704371253-full-
stack-developer-for-ai-solutions)

We are looking for an experienced full stack developer to bring machine
learning as a service to our customers. This position is associated with the
research department of the Bosch Center for AI, developing new machine
learning methods and bringing them into applications. We are looking for a
colleague with a strong expertise either on the frontend, UX or high
performance compute side of the full stack spectrum.

Techstack: Python, nodejs/ECMAScript, Kubernetes, Cloud Foundry, Jenkins

------
khalilravanna
The Predictive Index | Software Engineer, DevOps Engineer | Boston,
MA/Westwood, MA | ONSITE

COMPANY

The Predictive Index (PI) is a technology company that gives business leaders
access to the people science, data, and strategy they need to make objective
hiring decisions, design great teams and culture, and reach their strategic
business goals. PI has more than 7,000 customers, including Nissan, Citizens
Bank, DocuSign, Subway, 47 Brand, Blue Cross Blue Shield, and Omni
Hotels—across 142+ countries, and has undergone more than 500 validity
studies. Passion, teamwork, and energy are at the core of who we are. Our team
embraces and takes pride in the power of The Predictive Index and its impact
on workplace relationships and culture. We are our best case study. If you are
looking to join a company that is innovative, expects you to think outside of
the box and empowers its employees to act, this could be the opportunity for
you. At the Predictive Index, we embrace an employee-centric culture that has
fun, works hard and accomplishes a lot. Our employees, their careers and their
life outside of work, are our priorities. Tech Crunch post on $50M funding in
February: [https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/25/the-predictive-index-
bring...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/25/the-predictive-index-bring...).

Interview with me talking about why the culture keeps me at PI:
[https://www.predictiveindex.com/about/careers-at-
pi/people/s...](https://www.predictiveindex.com/about/careers-at-
pi/people/s..).

POSITIONS

\- Senior Devops Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/f7576e9e2](https://grnh.se/f7576e9e2)

\- Software Engineer: [https://grnh.se/0db2828d2](https://grnh.se/0db2828d2)
(It says senior but we're hiring all levels except for junior!)

Contact: wotto+hackernews AT predictiveindex.com

------
mkong1
GiveCampus (YC S15) | software engineers | Full Time | Washington DC | On-site
| [https://jobs.lever.co/givecampus](https://jobs.lever.co/givecampus)

GiveCampus builds fundraising software for colleges, universities, and K-12
schools. The company is 5 years old, profitable, and serves more than 800
schools, including 30 of the Top 50-ranked colleges in the United States.
We're backed by Y Combinator and YC's CEO listed us among the 20 YC companies
that he expects to be a household name by 2020
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296)).
You can read a bit more about what we do in The Washington Post
([https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/1...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/19/colleges-are-going-online-to-crowdsource-donations-and-
theyre-raising-millions)).

We're looking for full-stack, front-end, and backend engineers with at least 2
years of professional experience who really care about helping schools raise
money to provide high-quality education. Our mission is to help advance the
quality, affordability, and accessibility of education. Many on our team come
from the industry as former Directors of Annual Giving or currently volunteer
for their alma mater, so we're looking for people who want to make a
difference in the accessibility of education.

Our stack is Ruby on Rails, backed by Postgres and Redis, with vanilla JS and
React on the front-end. We're still a small engineering team, so if you're
looking to join a fast-growing startup and have an immediate impact, please
apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/givecampus?team=Engineering](https://jobs.lever.co/givecampus?team=Engineering)
with a bit about why you're passionate about education, and a project you've
working on that you're particularly proud of.

------
salt-licker
Genesis Therapeutics | South San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.genesistherapeutics.ai](https://www.genesistherapeutics.ai)

We’re a hybrid AI + biotech company, developing novel neural networks to
predict molecular properties and using them to accelerate the development of
new medicines.

\- Small team of excellent software engineers: graduates from Stanford, UC
Berkeley, MIT. Previously worked at Facebook, Google, Memsql, Jane Street

\- Core deep learning tech was invented by co-founder + CEO Evan Feinberg
during his PhD at Stanford’s Pande lab (the lab that did Folding@Home). See
the peer-reviewed PotentialNet paper:
[https://pubs.acs.org/doi/10.1021/acscentsci.8b00507](https://pubs.acs.org/doi/10.1021/acscentsci.8b00507)

\- Recently raised a $4.1m seed round led by Andreessen Horowitz

\- Our platform was validated in collaboration with a top-five pharma company,
in a public paper:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1903.11789](https://arxiv.org/abs/1903.11789)

\- In addition to strong software + AI talent, our small team has top drug
discovery chemists who have collectively discovered several FDA-approved drugs
before

Here are our open roles:

\- Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.genesistherapeutics.ai/apply/ILdjypU87G/Softwar...](https://jobs.genesistherapeutics.ai/apply/ILdjypU87G/Software-
Engineer)

\- AI Engineer: [https://jobs.genesistherapeutics.ai/apply/NAtx0CsIIL/AI-
Engi...](https://jobs.genesistherapeutics.ai/apply/NAtx0CsIIL/AI-Engineer)

Tech Stack: python, pytorch, postgres, docker, kubernetes, various
computational chemistry libraries + tools

Please apply online, or email me your resume: ben@genesistherapeutics.ai

------
porterde
Tutorful ([https://tutorful.co.uk](https://tutorful.co.uk)) | Senior Full
Stack Developer | Sheffield UK | Onsite

40 person EdTech startup in city centre with 10,000 tutors and over 1 million
in-person and online lessons taught. Expanding following recent investment.

Looking for a senior full stack developer to join our 12 person dev team.
Build great code and help mentor some of our more junior developers.

Tech stack is Vue.JS, TypeScript, PHP with Laravel, Swift, Kotlin, AWS CDK,
GitHub Actions.

See full role details and apply here
[https://angel.co/company/tutorful/jobs/691439-senior-full-
st...](https://angel.co/company/tutorful/jobs/691439-senior-full-stack-
developer)

------
marius-s
Citymapper | Full-time, visa (for experienced candidates only), London

Our app makes cities usable, helping people move through our urban spaces and
getting people from A to B. Join us and work on an app that is a daily use-
case for you and millions of city-dwellers in 42 cities around the world.

In 2019 we launched Citymapper Pass - solving ticketing. Urban mobility is
changing (micromobility, scooter, electric bikes) and Pass offers a weekly
subscription covering all modes of transport in a city; simplifying booking
and payment across public and private transit.

We are looking for great engineers to join any of our 4 backend engineering
teams: \- Citymapper Pass:
[https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/1170599](https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/1170599)
\- Micromobility Partners:
[https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/1170592](https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/1170592)
\- Transit Data (remote possible):
[https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/1170581](https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/1170581)
\- Routing:
[https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/1170595](https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/1170595)

We are also looking for lead engineers and engineering managers:
[https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/6531](https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/6531)
For our mobile engineering team we are looking for iOS engineers:
[https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/7972](https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/7972)

You can contact me directly at marius@citymapper.com if you have any questions
(no recruiters please - even though you will ignore this anyway….). Otherwise
please apply through our website:
[https://citymapper.com/jobs](https://citymapper.com/jobs)

------
sreeys
Yieldstreet | NYC | Senior Software Engineer (Frontend, Mobile, Backend);
Senior Test Engineer; DevOps Engineer

We're building the world's most robust alternative investment platform that's
disrupting the old-school wealth management industry. We believe that by using
cutting-edge technology and data-driven decisions, we can close the gap and
democratize wealth. We're scaling quickly - we've raised $178M in funding to-
date, and we've partnered up with BlackRock and Citi to help bring alternative
investments to retail investors!

#10 on BuiltInNYC's 2020 Top 100 Best Places to Work in NYC \- #2 on Crain's
2019 Fastest Growing Companies in NYC

Tech stack: Java/Play/Akka/React/React Native -
Kubernetes/Terraform/Ansible/AWS - Selenium/Appium/REST Assured

We have several roles open:

Senior Mobile Engineer (React Native):
[https://jobs.lever.co/yieldstreet/60f6e6f8-d73c-4811-a3a2-1b...](https://jobs.lever.co/yieldstreet/60f6e6f8-d73c-4811-a3a2-1bdbcf23ed95)

Senior Software Engineer, Backend (Java/microservices/distributed systems):
[https://jobs.lever.co/yieldstreet/ca85823c-7291-4ff8-bbaa-f3...](https://jobs.lever.co/yieldstreet/ca85823c-7291-4ff8-bbaa-f3fa2d88a639)

Senior Test Engineer (Selenium):
[https://jobs.lever.co/yieldstreet/57e8e682-56e1-4e12-8420-75...](https://jobs.lever.co/yieldstreet/57e8e682-56e1-4e12-8420-75c7ac689ddf)

DevOps Engineer (Kubernetes/AWS):
[https://jobs.lever.co/yieldstreet/b799da7d-d6c6-46ac-
bd23-ea...](https://jobs.lever.co/yieldstreet/b799da7d-d6c6-46ac-
bd23-ea91a7b51162)

Senior Software Engineer, Frontend (React): job posting TBD

Please apply or reach out to me (Sasha) to learn more - sree@yieldstreet.com

------
syvex
Tempus Ex | tempus-ex.com | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full Time

Tempus Ex is an Andreessen Horowitz backed startup bringing advances in real-
time image recognition to sports. We’re leveraging this new data to create
interactive live consumer experiences and fantasy sports.

At our San Francisco lab we are building a team of top-caliber engineers who
are passionate about solving hard problems and want to be a part of the future
of media. The core competency of the engineering team will be similar to that
of autonomous driving - with the benefits of having a more complete data set
and being able to ship products quickly.

* Backend Engineers

* iOS Engineers

* ML Engineers

* Data Scientists

* Product Managers (need sports expertise)

Contact: recruiting+hn@tempus-ex.com

More info: [https://tempus-ex.com/careers](https://tempus-ex.com/careers)

~~~
startupjas
I'm super interested in the company but none of these roles really apply to
me. Are you guys considering hiring for marketing, strategy or even BDR any
time soon? If you happen to have a general job opportunity list, I'd love to
be notified. My email is jasmine.sanchez@sjsu.edu. Thanks.

------
iota123
Wooga | Data Scientist, Game Analysts, Senior Soft Engineer and many more |
Full-time | Berlin, Germany | VISA

At Wooga, we want to create joyful experiences that awaken our players’ desire
to see what happens next. We want to provide a place for them to become part
of exciting worlds and touch their hearts with our stories, in which their
actions drive the stories forward. We're based in the heart of Berlin, where
about 200 employees from around the world work together to create high quality
story-driven casual games.

\- Hiring for Data Scientist, Game Analysts, Designers and many others

\- Open positions : [https://grnh.se/d30c6c891](https://grnh.se/d30c6c891)

\- If you have questions please feel free to reach
naman[dot]gupta[at]wooga[dot]com

------
blakenomad
SideShift.ai | Frontend Developer | Remote (Asia/EU timezone preferred) |
[https://sideshift.ai](https://sideshift.ai)

SideShift.ai, the rapid coin swap, is hiring a remote frontend engineer. For
an early-stage startup we have achieved a lot. Seven-figure weekly volume,
integrations in major crypto projects and more. Our team is focused on
execution and innovation. Join us and build automated cryptocurrency services
that don't suck.

Skills - React, TypeScript, Heroku, CI/CD

Read more + apply via: [https://angel.co/company/sideshift-
ai/jobs/726138-frontend-e...](https://angel.co/company/sideshift-
ai/jobs/726138-frontend-engineer)

Or email us: hello@sideshift.ai

------
patrickmro
Point (YC W19) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.point.app](https://www.point.app)

Point is reinventing the way people spend money and discover their favorite
new services and brands.

We are backed by Y-Combinator amongst a list of other notable investors, are a
team of talented product, engineering, and design oriented people with
experience working at established companies and startups like Apple, American
Express, Acorns, HotelTonight, and MetalPay.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/point](https://www.keyvalues.com/point)

Here are our open roles:

* Senior Data Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/getpoint/8f8a7f2e-d1dd-4dc3-9b91-fce93...](https://jobs.lever.co/getpoint/8f8a7f2e-d1dd-4dc3-9b91-fce9328ac3e2?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Backend Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/getpoint/11acaae5-2c6f-4cc3-9c6e-9dc63...](https://jobs.lever.co/getpoint/11acaae5-2c6f-4cc3-9c6e-9dc63a0ec34e?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior React Native Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/getpoint/4cdeaefb-0ee7-44bb-be52-d051a...](https://jobs.lever.co/getpoint/4cdeaefb-0ee7-44bb-be52-d051a23acda4?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

Tech Stack: We use whatever tools are appropriate to accomplish the task at
hand. The backend stack currently consists of Node.js, Express, GraphQL,
PostgreSQL, Docker and Lambda in AWS. We also have a strong bias towards a
micro-service architecture. The frontend stack currently consists of React
Native, TypeScript, Expo, Apollo client (GraphQL), and Jest testing framework.
We have a mobile app with cross platform support.

------
hodgesrm
Altinity | Multiple ClickHouse engineering positions | REMOTE in North America
and Europe| Full-time | Competitive Salary and Equity

Hello! We are Altinity, a fast-growing database startup with a distributed
team spanning from California to Eastern Europe. Our business is to make
customers successful with ClickHouse, the leading open source data warehouse.
Our customers range from ambitious startups to some of the most well-known
enterprises on the planet. And we are looking for people to join us!

* Data Warehouse Implementation Engineer

* Data Warehouse Support Manager

* Data Warehouse Support Engineer

There are more positions on the way. If you have experience with ClickHouse
and want to join, check out our jobs here:

[https://www.altinity.com/careers](https://www.altinity.com/careers)

------
PL_Founder
PriceLabs ([https://pricelabs.co/](https://pricelabs.co/)) | Frontend Engineer
| Chicago, IL | Full-Time | ONSITE

PriceLabs is a web based software for vacation and short term rentals (think
Airbnb/Vrbo) to help them dynamically manage prices just the way large hotels
and airlines do! Our mission is to help small businesses in the travel and
tourism industry by giving them access to automation and advanced analytical
systems that are often restricted to large companies. As an early employee,
you will have opportunities to wear many hats in a high growth role.

\- Frontend Engineer

Base salary: $60k-95k per year 20% Target performance bonus tied to company
and individual performance

If you’re interested, please reach out to founders@pricelabs.co

------
mooreds
Transposit | Senior Software Engineer - Front End | San Francisco, CA |
ONSITE, Full-time

Transposit is looking for senior frontend engineers to create exceptional
experiences on the web. We’re growing a diverse, fun, dedicated team excited
to build a great product and a great company. We want engineers that care
about usability, performance, and maintainability.

Our mission: Change the way engineering teams approach incident management by
replacing manual toil with human-in-the-loop automation. Our platform easily
allows engineers to share knowledge between team members and across incidents,
streamlining ramp-up and reducing human error.

More details here:
[https://www.transposit.com/jobs/](https://www.transposit.com/jobs/)

------
schuon
Alasco | Munich, Germany | Senior (Python) Engineer | On-Site|
[https://www.alasco.de/en/](https://www.alasco.de/en/)

We are a Munich-based StartUp that helps construction companies complete
projects on time and budget. We digitalize the processes in construction
planning and execution by offering a cloud based workflow platform. Starting
from Germany, we want to take on the world.

We're looking for Senior Python Engineers. More at
[https://alasco.de/en](https://alasco.de/en)

Our stack: django/python + react/bootstrap on AWS. Our company language is
English.

We're 35 people right now, wanna be the 36th? Reach out to
schuon@cs.stanford.edu (Founder) or jobs@alasco.de!

------
jsmeaton
Kogan.com | Full Stack Engineers | Full Time | Melbourne, Australia | ONSITE |
[https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-
engineering/](https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-engineering/)

Kogan.com is a pioneer of Australia's online retail industry and Australia’s
largest pureplay online retailer. Our software engineering team have end-to-
end responsibility from idea to launch for all kogan.com built apps -
including Kogan.com and dicksmith.com.au as well as purchasing optimisation
and other internal applications.

We're looking for engineers that want to be full stack. If you're currently
backend or frontend, but willing to work on both, let's talk!

We have a number of sites and applications built on a similar stack:
Python/Django on the backend, Javascript/React on the frontend, with Redis,
Postgresql, ElasticSearch, and Celery as supporting services.

Our apps run on a mix of infrastructure across AWS, GCP, and Heroku, which our
team is also responsible for operating.

We run an Agile practice - adhering to our processes and refining them through
retros.

Check out what some of our engineers have written:
[https://devblog.kogan.com/](https://devblog.kogan.com/)

Our careers page has a pretty good rundown on our team and hiring process:
[https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-
engineering/](https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-engineering/) Our in
person interview is generally focused on debugging a python script or
javascript on a laptop, with full access to google/docs/tools you prefer. We
want you to succeed. We're interested in how you get there.

If you've got any specific questions about our team or process I'll be happy
to answer any comments below.

To apply, send an email to dev.jobs@kogan.com with the subject line beginning
with "HN: " and some content about who you are.

------
bmark757
Square | Fullstack (front end leaning) | SF | Fulltime

Square's eCommerce team is building better website experiences for merchants
and online shoppers. We're seeking a full stack engineer who is passionate
about building applications to help our sellers succeed in building great
online stores, thus empowering millions of small merchants to focus on their
businesses and not their business technology. You will help build features to
create a world-class e-commerce experience for both our sellers and their
customers.

Web Technologies we use:

ES6 Javascript, Webpack, VueJS with Vuex, PHP with Laravel, MySQL, Redis and
Memcached, RabbitMQ

Apply here: [https://smrtr.io/3VJjc](https://smrtr.io/3VJjc) (I'll be able to
see if you came from HN)

------
sdinnu
Stasis Labs | Sr. Full-Stack Developer | REMOTE or ONSITE | Full-Time

Hospitals today heavily rely on nurses manually monitoring patients. This
leads to missed patient symptoms, longer hospital stays, and worse patient
outcomes overall. Stasis increases hospital access to automatic, continuous
monitoring with our FDA-cleared connected care solutions.

Our monitors are currently live in hospitals in India, and are built for
global distribution. We have teams in Los Angeles, Bangalore, and working
remotely.

Tech Stack: Vue.js, Javascript, CSS, node.js, Postgresql, NoSQL, AWS

Please email: careers@stasislabs.com or learn more at
[https://www.stasislabs.com](https://www.stasislabs.com)

------
sfoley3
Software Engineering Manager - Dublin, Ireland

DraftKings Inc. is growing quickly and looking for a Software Engineering
Manager to lead our Gaming Team. You will collaborate with Product Managers,
Product Owners, and Principle Architects to build out the platform that powers
our growing iGaming products.

Object-oriented language like C# or Java is required for this role as is
relational database skill technologies like MySQL or SQL Server. Kinesis
and/or Kafka is needed. If you have experience with real-money gaming products
that would be ideal.

Leadership skills are a must. If interested, apply here:
[http://bit.ly/2wKcmGM](http://bit.ly/2wKcmGM)

------
coffeequeen156
Community Health Network | Indianapolis, IN USA | FT ONSITE, REMOTE
possibility

Community is a large healthcare organization with over 300 sites of care in
central Indiana. We are looking for 2 PeopleSoft Analysts. Thanks so much for
your consideration!

PeopleSoft FSCM Analyst [https://www.ecommunity.com/careers/jobs/peoplesoft-
fscm-anal...](https://www.ecommunity.com/careers/jobs/peoplesoft-fscm-
analyst-1909555) and Sr. PeopleSoft HCM Analyst
[https://www.ecommunity.com/careers/jobs/sr-peoplesoft-hcm-
an...](https://www.ecommunity.com/careers/jobs/sr-peoplesoft-hcm-
analyst-2000353)

Please contact me at lslawta@ecommunity.com

------
minusf
RIPE NCC | Full Stack Web Developer | Amsterdam, the Netherlands | ONSITE |
FULL-TIME | VISA & relocation

The RIPE NCC is a not-for-profit organisation founded on the belief that the
Internet should be governed openly, transparently and together with the wider
Internet community. We are one of the oldest Internet organisations in Europe.

Our Web Services team is looking for a Python Web Developer who is, or willing
to become a Djangonaut. The requirements boil down to:

* Three years of full stack web development including Python and SQL.

For more details visit: [https://www.ripe.net/about-us/staff/careers-at-the-
ripe-ncc/...](https://www.ripe.net/about-us/staff/careers-at-the-ripe-
ncc/vacancy/147816)

------
shangbang
CoinJar | Melbourne Australia | Full-time | Onsite | Equity | Visa
(sponsorship) | [https://www.coinjar.com/](https://www.coinjar.com/)

CoinJar is one of Australia's fastest growing startups and a trusted market
leader in the digital currency industry. We build consumer-friendly products
with strong focus on security, scalability and usability.

We are looking for experienced and passionate engineers to join our highly
productive and product focused engineering team.

Our stack includes:

* Ruby on Rails

* Elixir + Phoenix

* Docker

* AWS to host our infrastructure

* React + React Native

* GraphQL + Relay

* Mobx

* styled-components

* Next.js

Backend Engineer -
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/coinjarcom/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/coinjarcom/view/P_AAAAABmAAAkMISkv-
mXp5z)

------
knudsen80
Cove Markets | Senior Back-End Engineer | Full-Time | Chicago, IL | ONSITE

Our ambition at Cove Markets is to lower the total cost and increase
transparency for CRYPTO TRADING in a heavily fragmented market. We recently
launched CoveTrader, a free "best execution" trading and analytics platform
for cryptocurrencies, including Bitcoin, Ethereum, and many others.

[https://trader.covemarkets.com](https://trader.covemarkets.com)

We are a team of 6 experienced engineers and are looking to add a senior back-
end engineer to the team. We primarily work in Java.

Please view our job ad and apply at:
[https://www.covemarkets.com/careers/backend](https://www.covemarkets.com/careers/backend)

------
jrscelza
OOVA | NYC | FullStack / Backend | ONSITE | Full Time | oova.life OOVA is a
health intelligence company revolutionizing at-home testing. We have developed
a first-of-its- kind, patented process to measure hormone levels through daily
urine samples. At OOVA, we leverage a About OOVA unique combination of low-
tech, disposable tests and a computer vision enabled smartphone app. Our real-
time testing provides 20x the information in 10 minutes versus the typical 10
days and is 8x cheaper than leading DTC lab tests. OOVA is a venture backed
spin-out company from Mount Sinai Hospital.
[https://oova.life/pages/careers](https://oova.life/pages/careers)

------
haydenlindy
Clevertech [Clevertech.biz] | 100% Full-time Remote

Clevertech builds bespoke software solutions for large enterprise companies.
We are looking for developers who want to work on meaningful and challenging
projects while being able to live whereever you want.

Our benefits include professional development training courses, a yearly fund
to spend on personal development, paid time off, and tenure-based rewards!

Right now we are hiring for the following:

\- Ruby on Rails Engineer [https://www.clevertech.biz/careers/ruby-on-rails-
engineer](https://www.clevertech.biz/careers/ruby-on-rails-engineer)

\- Java / Spring Developer [https://www.clevertech.biz/careers/java-spring-
engineer](https://www.clevertech.biz/careers/java-spring-engineer)

\- MuleSoft Developer [https://www.clevertech.biz/careers/mule-soft-
developer](https://www.clevertech.biz/careers/mule-soft-developer)

\- Sr. Fullstack Developer, Node / React
[https://www.clevertech.biz/careers/javascript-full-stack-
eng...](https://www.clevertech.biz/careers/javascript-full-stack-engineer)

And more that you can find at
[https://www.clevertech.careers/](https://www.clevertech.careers/)

Here is a preview of what to expect in our recruiting process-
[https://www.clevertech.biz/thoughts/interviewing-with-
clever...](https://www.clevertech.biz/thoughts/interviewing-with-clevertech)
Also go to our YouTube if you want to learn more about who we are!
[https://www.youtube.com/c/clevertechlife](https://www.youtube.com/c/clevertechlife)

If you have any more question feel free to reach out to hayden.trumbo {at}
clevertech {.} biz

------
humbleferret
LayerTwo | [https://layertwo.info/](https://layertwo.info/) | Junior and
Senior Backend Engineers (Rust) | London, U.K. | Full Time | ONSITE

LayerTwo is the first Bitcoin derivatives trading engine that uses the
Lightning Network to allow traders to instantly trade without exposing their
funds to seizure, theft or long transfer times.

We're big fans of Rust and have built everything from the ground up with it.
We are looking for senior and junior backend engineers to join our team.

For questions or to apply reach out to careers@layertwo.info / apply at
[https://angel.co/company/layertwo/jobs](https://angel.co/company/layertwo/jobs)

------
hpvic03
AdQuick | Senior Software Engineers, Product Managers, Full-time | Venice, CA
| Onsite or Remote | [https://www.adquick.com](https://www.adquick.com)

AdQuick is building the AdWords for Billboards.

We've built software that makes it easy for marketers to plan a traditional
direct buy of outdoor ads, and now we're working on software that will enable
marketers & business owners to place ads on real-world digital screens
programmatically in real-time, via software or APIs.

This is a totally new market that's rapidly growing, especially as digital
screens get cheaper and as Facebook and Google Ad CPMs continue to get
expensive and saturated.

A little about us: AdQuick is an Instacart-mafia company – the co-founders met
there, and we've since hired several other folks that used to work there with
us. (We joke that AdQuick is just the top 10% of Instacart – sorry Apoorva!).

We're 3 years old, we have 40 people total and product/eng team of 15. We've
raised funding from Garry Tan & Alexis Ohanian's VC firm, Initialized Capital.
We were break-even in years 1 and 2, and we just closed our Series A:
[https://techcrunch.com/2020/02/13/adquick-raises-6m-to-
conqu...](https://techcrunch.com/2020/02/13/adquick-raises-6m-to-conquer-an-
advertising-market-google-and-facebook-wont/)

We're looking for:

\- Experience in Ruby, Rails, React, Webpack, Postgres or similar
technologies. TypeScript and Ruby Sorbet experience are also welcomed.

\- 3+ years experience working on production systems

\- People who actively want the startup experience: taking a lot of ownership,
having a big impact, and building amazing products that customers love.

Fill out our quick google form here if this sounds interesting to you!

[https://forms.gle/dCVT5tUgfpE87JcP8](https://forms.gle/dCVT5tUgfpE87JcP8)

------
hendiatris
Global Parametrics | Engineers, Weather Scientist | Full-Time | Onsite/Remote
London, UK, Washington, DC, Lexington, KY

We work to transfer the risk of the inevitable – natural disasters –
everywhere on earth. We work with climate model datasets and are building a
system to structure and operate contracts to transfer the risks of natural
disasters, primarily in non-developed countries. We're backed by the British
and German governments and we have a fantastic team of PhDs, engineers,
scientists and just generally nice people.

Email us a resume and a little bit about you at careers@globalparametrics.com

Jobs here:
[http://www.globalparametrics.com/jobs/](http://www.globalparametrics.com/jobs/)

------
techaprl
Horizon technologies| Remote (Preferable India) | Part-Time | Python |
Javascript Horizon Technologies is one of the leading student accelerators in
India. Currently, looking for mentors who have experience building realtime
applications in Python or Javascript for more than 2+ years.

1\. Horizon started in 2009 and trained 5000+ students. 2\. Our ideal mentors
are someone who is focused more on giving to the community and have a passion
for learning. 3\. Mentorship includes code review (mostly Python, Django,
Javascript (preferred)), designing projects/problem statements, conducting
classes occasionally to students, helping 1:1 (using slack or zoom)

Checkout www.horizontech.dev for more info and reach out to horizontechtrichy
[at] gmail.com

------
aleffert
Segovia | New York (NYC) or REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://www.thesegovia.com/](https://www.thesegovia.com/) Segovia is a small
mission oriented company focused on simplifying payments to Africa. Customers
include charities that want to transfer cash directly to people in Africa as
well as small businesses that maintain workforces across developed and
developing world and remittance apps. We use: Kotlin, Java, Axon Framework,
PostgreSQL, React, Puppeteer, Docker, AWS, Terraform, Ansible

[https://thesegovia.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hqg5/](https://thesegovia.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hqg5/)

------
patrickm1
ProxyCrawl startup | Ruby, Node, Technical Support | 100% remote | Full-time
only

At ProxyCrawl we care about data, all our team loves the freedom that the
internet gives to access anything at any time and that's what we want to share
and provide to the world. The Internet should be open and accessible for
everyone.

Current job positions:

\- Remote senior backend engineer (ruby)

\- Remote junior backend engineer (ruby)

\- Remote senior software engineer (node)

\- Remote junior software engineer (node)

\- Remote technical support

\- Remote part-time digital marketer

Check the full list here: [https://proxycrawl.com/about-
us#jobs](https://proxycrawl.com/about-us#jobs)

All our team is remote and from different countries and timezones.

Please email your resume to us at jobs [at] proxycrawl.com

------
chaisan
Ntropy | [https://ntropy.network/](https://ntropy.network/) | ML & Backend
engineers | SF Bay Area / Remote | Full-time

Ntropy is a platform to unify user data between fintechs in a scalable and
privacy-preserving way. This will enable large players to monetise their data
advantage and small projects to bootstrap risk models to the level of an
established bank.

You will be one of the first hires joining the team of two founders to disrupt
the way machine learning models train on user data in personal finance.

We are currently closing our second round of funding and will be scaling up
the team to 10-12 people over the next 8 months

stack: Tensorflow / Node.js / Python / some Rust / lots of GPUs

------
ig1
Blossom Capital | London | Software Engineer in Venture Capital

We back Europe's top startups at Series A (including YC almumi Duffel, Fat
Llama and Sqreen) and building technology is a core part of how we operate,
from sourcing deals through to automating due diligence.

Roughly a third of the companies we invest in are sourced through our
technology platform and we're looking to hire someone who will help take it to
the next level.

Our current stack is Python + Postgres based, but beyond engineering skills
we're looking for someone who'll enjoy spending time with the investment team
really understanding what we look for investments and thinking about how to
translate that into technology!

If that sounds interesting drop me a line at imran@blossomcap.com

------
jpcody
CampusOptics | Software Engineer | Austin | Full-time

CampusOptics ([https://campusoptics.com](https://campusoptics.com)) is
building the first comprehensive fire safety software platform specifically
for higher education. Schools have a high regulatory bar to meet for fire
safety compliance, and the consequence of failure can be dire.

Since our previous post
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20869425](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20869425)),
we've built a Rails app and an iOS app and are working with a handful of
initial development partner schools to iterate and get feedback. Our 8-person
team has deep higher ed experience, and the need for our product has
outstripped our expectations. Now we're looking for an additional engineer to
help us keep building it out.

Out of the gates, we've relied heavily on Swift, Rails, PostgreSQL,
Turbolinks, StimulusJS, Terraform, and AWS. These are technologies that have
enabled us to develop large amounts of value as quickly as possible, while
maintaining a high bar for quality.

The two of us in engineering today are generalists with a commitment to
quality and understanding, and we'd love if you were as well. That means you
don’t already need to be an expert at all of technologies we're using, but a
firm command of some and a desire to learn is necessary.

In the near-term future, this will be a heavily product-focused role. You'll
primarily be working on the web and potentially working on features like
representing complex policies and fire standards in code, working with
geospatial data to assist inspectors in the field, and creating visualizations
of the state of fire safety on campus. And we aim to do all of these things
with code that is well-factored, well-tested, and able to scale with our
customer base over time.

I'm biased, but I think it's a great chance to be apart of building something
great from early on :) Email me at jcody@campusoptics.com if you'd like to
learn more or talk about whether there might be a fit.

------
sarahbobs
Bitwarden | Director of Engineering / Technical Lead | Full-time | 100% REMOTE

Bitwarden is an open source password manager that has had success growing
organically through the open source community and Reddit group, as well as
being featured in Wired, HackerNews, and by many tech vloggers.

We're looking for a hands-on technical lead with remote management experience
to work alongside our CTO while mentoring and growing our engineering team.

Must have recent experience in our stack: SQL Server, .NET Core, JavaScript,
HTML, Docker, Azure

[https://bitwarden.com/careers/director-of-
engineering/](https://bitwarden.com/careers/director-of-engineering/)

Email careeers@bitwarden.com and mention Hacker News

------
Irontech613
ImpactFully | CTO and Senior Full-Stack/Front-End Engineer | REMOTE (US only,
preferably SF Bay Area) | Part-time

ImpactFully is the platform designed only for nonprofits to efficiently
manage, communicate, and interact with their constituents.

We just validated the concept with MVPs and now building prototypes to collect
data. You are looking to join a team of 6, in which 4 of them are developers.
We plan to begin fundraising starting next year. Looking for a CTO and Senior
Full-Stack/Front-End Engineer who is interested in joining a founding team and
building products that drive positive social impacts. Email
info.impactfully@gmail.com to learn more.

100% remote (may have occasional meetup if based in SF Bay Area)

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Node

------
Renddslow
DMSi | Senior JavaScript Engineer | Omaha, NE | Onsite Only | Full Time |
$100k+

[https://recruiting.ultipro.com/DMS1000DMSI/JobBoard/45a5691f...](https://recruiting.ultipro.com/DMS1000DMSI/JobBoard/45a5691f-f554-94c1-1066-60b749d0c878/OpportunityDetail?opportunityId=0539f84d-a3c9-484b-acf5-e494b923b215)

DMSi is the industry standard for Enterprise Resource Planning software for
the building and lumber supply industry. We're in the beginning stages of a
massive rebuilding effort to take our existing flagship thick-client
application and make it web-based.

Stack: \- JavaScript (ES6+) \- React \- Golang \- GraphQL

------
kdiana
Automattic | Remote Global | Remote Only |
[https://automattic.com](https://automattic.com)

We’re the people behind WordPress.com, Jetpack, WooCommerce, Tumblr, and more.
We’re passionate about democratizing publishing so that anyone with a story
can tell it, regardless of income, gender, politics, language, or where they
live in the world.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/automattic](https://www.keyvalues.com/automattic)

Here are some of our open roles:

* Developer Advocate, WooCommerce: [https://automattic.com/work-with-us/developer-advocate-wooco...](https://automattic.com/work-with-us/developer-advocate-woocommerce/)

* JavaScript Engineer: [https://automattic.com/work-with-us/javascript-engineer/](https://automattic.com/work-with-us/javascript-engineer/)

* Mobile Engineers (Android/iOS): [https://automattic.com/work-with-us/mobile-engineers/](https://automattic.com/work-with-us/mobile-engineers/)

* Enterprise Engineer (VIP): [https://wpvip.com/careers/vip-enterprise-engineer/](https://wpvip.com/careers/vip-enterprise-engineer/)

* Analytics Engineer: [https://automattic.com/work-with-us/analytics-engineer/](https://automattic.com/work-with-us/analytics-engineer/)

Tech Stack: Web: PHP, JavaScript, TypeScript, React/Redux, MySQL, Docker, and
Elixir.

Mobile: Kotlin, Swift, Java, Objective-C, React Native, and Electron.

Data: Hive, Impala, HBase, Spark, HDFS, Python, Java, Scala, Kafka,
Elasticsearch, MySQL, Solr, and Lucene.

------
ppereira
Qualcomm | Engineers | San Diego | ONSITE, VISA | Full Time

[https://www.qualcomm.com/company/careers](https://www.qualcomm.com/company/careers)

Qualcomm invents breakthrough technologies that transform how the world
connects, computes and communicates

The CAD team is looking for software engineers to build the systems we use to
optimize chips with billions of transistors.

If you like working on distributed systems in a high-performance computing
environment, then please reach out.

A knowledge of VLSI and EDA is not strictly necessary. Strong quantitative
skills and/or experience with probabilistic graphical models is an asset.

If you are interested or have any questions, please contact Paul Pereira at
paulpere@qti.qualcomm.com.

------
betsie8larkin
Honeylove | Head of Finance | San Francisco

Honeylove (honeylove.com) is a YC- and Lightspeed-funded fashion startup that
designs and manufactures functional and stylish undergarments for women. In a
little over a year since the launch of our store, the business is already
generating over $2MM in sales per month. We are profitable and were recently
featured in The NY Times: [https://nyti.ms/2OJ9i4f](https://nyti.ms/2OJ9i4f)

We are currently looking to add a Head of Finance to our team:
[https://bit.ly/2IfQFR7](https://bit.ly/2IfQFR7). Let's chat! I am Betsie
Larkin and you can reach me at talent@honeylove.com.

------
pkaler
Earnin | Android & iOS Engineers | Vancouver, BC |
[https://www.earnin.com/careers/](https://www.earnin.com/careers/)

Earnin is building a financial system that works for people. There are 80
million Americans that live paycheck to paycheck and the financial system is
intrinsically unfair to them. US banks collect about $30 billion of overdraft
fees each year. Our core Cashout product solves this issue. We have also built
Health Aid, a product that helps negotiate down our Community Members' medical
bills.

The team in Vancouver is 20 strong. And I would like to humbly put forth that
we've built the strongest mobile team in the city. Join us!

------
opsgal
Kard | Backend/DevOps Egr, VPE | NYC | ONSITE | FULL-TIME

Kard (getkard.com) is changing the rewards experience for consumers,
merchants, and financial institutions. We've just signed some big
partnerships, and we're looking to have someone come on to help manage our
many integrations. Could be remote for the right person.

Stack: Node, React, MongoDB, AWS

Currently two engineers on board (team totals 5), so next hires will
contribute significantly to both company tech and culture. Looking for a
founder mindset to help us take on the big opportunities we have closed!

More info here: [https://angel.co/company/kard-
financial](https://angel.co/company/kard-financial)

------
lightintegra
LightIntegra Technology | Software Engineer Generalist | Vancouver, BC |
ONSITE | Full time | www.lightintegra.com | www.thrombolux.com

 _We exist because of failed platelet transfusions_

Failed platelet transfusions are a major issue in healthcare, critically
impacting the care of blood cancer patients, and wasting $1.6 billion annually
in the US. LightIntegra knows how painful failed transfusions are for
physicians, the blood bank, and most importantly, the patients. Understanding
this struggle is what gave birth to ThromboLUX, the first analyzer to provide
a routine test for platelet activation status. LightIntegra strives to give
patients the best possible chance for platelet transfusion success by ensuring
all hematology-oncology patients receive non-activated platelets. When using
ThromboLUX, hospitals have seen an average reduction in prophylactic platelet
utilization by 19.5%. This reduction is connected to fewer patients needing
massive prophylactic platelet transfusion support.

ThromboLUX is a non-invasive, five-minute, easy-to-use optical test, without
the need for dilution or the addition of reagents. It relies on the principle
of dynamic light scattering to determine the size and distribution of all
particles in a platelet sample.

 _The position_

We are looking for a Software Engineer Generalist who is highly motivated and
a competent learner in multiple disciplines. You’ll be joining the engineering
team at a critical time where your talent and insight can make a huge
difference to the company; help us grow! Work with the Director of Engineering
to learn the core technology and become a key contributor. In our startup
environment, you’ll get to have your hands in everything and anything. Help
maintain our existing products, find new insights, develop new technology, and
build new products.

See the full job posting here:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1MYV3AWeHPM8bGxs05_s_XGV9goz...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1MYV3AWeHPM8bGxs05_s_XGV9goz0jWVN/view)

To apply, send your resume and cover letter to
2020.03.generalist+hn@lightintegra.com

------
gabfrag
University of California, San Francisco Data Science CoLab | SF or REMOTE |
Full Time

UCSF's Data Science CoLab (academic research lab focused on immune system) is
hiring software engineers (front-end, back-end) to build its Data Library
Platform: to aggregate, curate, query, and visualize biological data from
patients to understand and treat disease (cancer, autoimmune, infection).
Apply or get in touch!

\- flexible schedule, remote ok

\- great stepping stone for biotech or grad school

\- work with smart and creative academics/biologists

\- build something that can maximize use of biological data to treat disease

Application: [https://bit.ly/2TmdpEg](https://bit.ly/2TmdpEg) Website with
info and contact: dscolab.ucsf.edu

------
aketchum
VIVA Finance | Junior Full Stack Engineer | Midtown Atlanta | Full-Time |
viva-finance.com

VIVA Finance is expanding access to affordable credit by offering personal
loans that are underwritten based on employment data instead of credit score.

We are a FinTech startup with a rapidly growing user-base about to raise our
Series A. We are looking to bring on a Junior Developer to add features to our
lending platform as well as build out our data visualization capabilities.

Our tech stack runs entirely on AWS and is written in NodeJs and VueJs, but
anyone with strong scripting/frontend skills in any language will be
considered.

If interested, send me your resume (or similar): alex at viva-finance dot com

------
skellystudios
Stacker | Head of Growth | REMOTE (Europe only)

We're a no-code app builder looking for a Head of Growth.

* * *

Ok, I'm going to come clean about this: I don't yet have a job spec, and am
posting this heavily in the spirit of "ship things fast".

Here's what I do know:

• We have an incredible product that our users love

• We need more people to hear about the product

• The node-code movement is doing incredible things, and we want to be part of
this conversation

_

You'll be our first non-product hire, so you've got carte-blanche to define
how we do things.

This role probably contains equal parts:

1\. hardcore metrics-driven marketing

2\. helping us build and position the product for growth

3\. building communities and connecting with the people driving the no-code
revolution

_

If the opportunity excites you, and the hazy description doesn't put you off,
then let's talk!

\--> www.stacker.app/hiring <\--

------
ZillowRecruiter
Zillow | Systems Engineers, SREs, and DevOps Engineers | Seattle, WA and San
Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite | [https://zillow.com](https://zillow.com)

Zillow is looking for passionate Systems Engineers, Site Reliability
Engineers, and DevOps Engineers alike to come help us fulfill our company's
mission of giving people the power to unlock life's next chapter. We're hiring
both Senior and non-senior roles for this position mostly in Seattle, but also
for a few in SFO!

As part of the Production Operations team, you'll be automating manual
processes to improve availability across Zillow.com, engineering the next
generation of cloud-native services, and optimizing legacy platforms.
Depending on your specific skills, you will either be a generalist or you will
be functionally aligned with specific product engineering teams.

* Senior Systems Engineer: [https://careers.zillowgroup.com/ShowJob/JobId/329261/SeniorS...](https://careers.zillowgroup.com/ShowJob/JobId/329261/SeniorSystemsEngineer) and [https://careers.zillowgroup.com/ShowJob/JobId/391010/SeniorS...](https://careers.zillowgroup.com/ShowJob/JobId/391010/SeniorSystemsEngineerProductionOperations)

* SRE: [https://careers.zillowgroup.com/ShowJob/JobId/404680/SiteRel...](https://careers.zillowgroup.com/ShowJob/JobId/404680/SiteReliabilityEngineer)

* Senior DevOps Engineer: [https://careers.zillowgroup.com/ShowJob/JobId/410371/SeniorD...](https://careers.zillowgroup.com/ShowJob/JobId/410371/SeniorDevOpsEngineer)

Beyond these roles, Zillow is hiring for numerous position across the company!

Please check out
[https://www.zillow.com/careers/](https://www.zillow.com/careers/) for all of
our available open positions.

------
pa7
Splunk | Data Visualization / Frontend Engineering Roles | San Francisco, CA |
ONSITE | Full-time | Benefits + Equity [0]

My team at Splunk is currently looking for data visualization and UI engineers
of all levels to help build tools & user interfaces to analyze and extract
insights from data utilizing state of the art frontend technologies.

Read more: [http://bit.ly/frontend-spl-mar2020](http://bit.ly/frontend-spl-
mar2020)

Feel free to ping me at pwied at company name .com (add HN to the subject) if
you have any questions

[0] [http://bit.ly/benefits-and-perks-at-splunk](http://bit.ly/benefits-and-
perks-at-splunk)

------
katyborrowell
Borrowell | Senior C# .NET Core Developer | ONSITE in Toronto | Full-time

Borrowell is a fintech company that’s building an exceptional team of high
performing, yet humble individuals who believe Canadians deserve more choice
when it comes to financial services.

We’re looking for Developers to join our team as we continue to build and
innovate on products to help Canadians make great decisions about credit!

Senior C# .NET Core Developer -
[https://borrowell.workable.com/jobs/1124825](https://borrowell.workable.com/jobs/1124825)

Check out [https://borrowell.com/careers](https://borrowell.com/careers) for
more info!

~~~
ng-user
Expected salary range?

------
jkthompson09
Advanced Agrilytics | Remote EST/CST | FullStack | Full Time | Advanced
Agrilytics
[http://www.advancedagrilytics.com/](http://www.advancedagrilytics.com/) is a
farming services company providing farmers input prescriptions and operating
advice. We are bringing development in house and need a Senior Software
Engineer to help make the transition and build for the future. Currently
React, Node.js, AWS. [http://agingenuity.com/careers/senior-software-
engineer/](http://agingenuity.com/careers/senior-software-engineer/)

------
thill_joinroot
Root Insurance Co| Columbus, OH / Chicago, IL | Full-time | Onsite preferable|
$80k-$170k [https://root.engineering/](https://root.engineering/)

Root is an auto insurance carrier, like GEICO and Progressive. We use data
science to identify and insure good drivers, reducing insurance premiums for
good drivers significantly as a result. We're a startup — we're 850+ people
who have been working on this since March 2015. We've built an iOS and Android
app that gathers data on how well people drive. We use that to set insurance
prices. To build the best possible product and user experience, we went
through the arduous process of starting an insurance carrier from scratch.

We're focused on becoming a national insurance carrier and are now live in 30
states.

We recently raised the largest VC round ever for an Ohio technology company
($523 million in funding to date.) We're planning on leveraging that momentum
to continue scaling rapidly and build something truly unique in the insurance
industry. To do that, we're looking to bring on more exceptionally talented
engineers. Whether you're just getting started out in software development or
someone who is looking to lend your experience in leadership to a rapidly
scaling engineering organization, we plan on doubling our engineering team in
the next year alone.

Our tech stack involves Ruby / Rails and Javascript / React Native. However,
we're not only looking for people with experience in our stack but rather
we're looking for experienced technologists with sound engineering
fundamentals using any technology.

We're actively hiring in Columbus, OH and we've built an engineering team in
Chicago, IL that will be working very closely with our telematics data. This
team will play a major part in where we're headed, and we're searching for
both experienced Engineers and Engineering Leaders who are looking to have a
significant impact by building and leading a team from scratch specifically in
both locations.

Email us at enghiring@joinroot.com to apply and either Tim or Chris will
respond to you promptly.

------
nicoslepicos
Clay ([https://clay.run](https://clay.run)) | Software Engineers | New York,
NY | ONSITE, Full-time | Visa Sponsorship Available Learn More About Life @
Clay Here: [http://bit.ly/3b5bVX7](http://bit.ly/3b5bVX7) Want to help give
the power of programming to an order of magnitude more people? Clay is the
spreadsheet that fills itself - the first live-spreadsheet that brings
together the best parts of spreadsheets, coding & simple automation.

There are only ~20 million developers in the world, but over 1 billion
spreadsheet users - come help us build the bridge that lets that much larger
group tap into “programming” superpowers. We’ve raised a Series A from the top
investors in the world, and are a small, tight-knit group that is now building
out our core-engineering and product teams in NYC. If you want to design and
implement novel types of interfaces, and happen to be interested in Brett
Victor, no/low-code tools and the history of computing - let’s chat!

Tech Stack: NodeJS, React, Redux, Typescript, PostgreSQL, Redis, Elastic
Search, AWS, Serverless & Lambda, Terraform & more...

Open Roles:

\- Designer Who Can Code:
[https://jobs.lever.co/clay/456b9e54-99be-4289-9529-6fca06786...](https://jobs.lever.co/clay/456b9e54-99be-4289-9529-6fca06786c84)

\- Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/clay/d1cb19b1-88ab-4bea-9c78-6ac10c689...](https://jobs.lever.co/clay/d1cb19b1-88ab-4bea-9c78-6ac10c689225)

\- Forward-Deployed Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/clay/3372897a-e5cf-4408-802d-f904f3ebc...](https://jobs.lever.co/clay/3372897a-e5cf-4408-802d-f904f3ebcd94)

\- Software Engineer Intern:
[https://jobs.lever.co/clay/3f27eb6d-2374-48c6-a844-fa6b86fa3...](https://jobs.lever.co/clay/3f27eb6d-2374-48c6-a844-fa6b86fa3161)

Or write us an email at jobs@clay.run

~~~
cypherpheonix
I have applied for software engineer on Feb 4th, no response yet

------
sairion
Korea Credit Data | Product Development Engineer (React + TypeScript) | Seoul,
Korea | Full-time | ONSITE only

Korea Credit Data is a startup located in Seoul, Korea. We are running a top-
notch service called 'Cashnote' ([https://cashnote.kr/](https://cashnote.kr/))
which helps merchants to track their revenue stream and get other operation-
related information. We are using:

\- JS, TS, React and any related web technologies \- GraphQL (Apollo)

* Ability to speak Korean (한국어) is mandatory. More information in Korean: [http://bitly.com/2vw7pAX](http://bitly.com/2vw7pAX)

Questions? Interested? Ping me jay@kcd.co.kr

------
fenguin
Poynt | Palo Alto, CA | Onsite | Full Time |
[https://poynt.com](https://poynt.com)

We build smart payments hardware and software to enable a global open commerce
platform. We're trying to bring the same kind of superpowers to merchants that
the iPhone did to consumers. We've raised over $130M (including $100M from
Alipay) and are growing fast after launching all over the world
([https://poynt.com/press/](https://poynt.com/press/)).

We're hiring all kinds of people, with special interest in Android, Node.js,
server and data engineers.

Drop me a line at c@poynt.com – let's chat!

------
derrekl
CareRev (YC16) | Back-end Software Engineer | Los Angeles, CA | Full-Time |
Onsite | 150k+

Us: CareRev is a labor transformation solution that enables healthcare systems
to optimize their workforce and reduce premium labor costs while empowering
healthcare professionals to take control of their careers.

Role: Senior Back End Engineer with 7 or more years experience. You enjoy
designing, building and optimizing backend systems. You have consider
tradeoffs between different technologies and strive to reach for the right
tool for the job at hand. You tend to think data and data structures first.

Our Back End Tech Stack: * Postgresql * Redis * Ruby * Rails * Linux * Heroku
* AWS (Especially lambda and S3)

email hello@carerev.com

------
branch_jordan
Branch | [https://branchapp.com](https://branchapp.com) | Sr. Android Engineer
| Full-time | REMOTE (U.S. only)

Work with us to rid the world of predatory payday loans and promote financial
wellness for hourly employees. Our Android app is consistently top 100 in the
Finance category of the Play Store, so you’ll have an opportunity to make a
big impact on our small, but fast team.

Apply here:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/branchmessengercom/v...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/branchmessengercom/view/P_AAAAAAGAADTNQ0cg3_XRsp)

------
sb36
Coverfly | Los Angeles, CA | Frontend Developer | Part-time | Remote |
[https://coverfly.com](https://coverfly.com)

Coverfly is building a platform to help Hollywood executives discover talented
new writers and fresh content. We're looking for a remote frontend developer
to help us implement UI mockups. You'll be dealing directly with the CTO and
Head of Product. This is a remote role requiring ~10 hours/week.

Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/coverfly/5fb45ff1-7c6e-4237-8092-5cb2f...](https://jobs.lever.co/coverfly/5fb45ff1-7c6e-4237-8092-5cb2f598d318)

------
XSELL_Tech
XSELL Technologies | Sr. Software Engineer (ROR) | Onsite | Full-time | Visa

Our cloud-based machine learning engine uses predictive analytics and natural
language processing to equip sales professionals with the best real-time
responses, driving improved conversion rates and customer experiences.

Tech Stack: Backend- ROR, Sidekiq, Python and Flask Frontend- VueJS, jQuery
Infrastructure- AWS, Linux Deployment- Capistrano, Anisible

5+ yrs of software development 2+ yrs of ROR

Please apply on website:
[https://xselltechnologies.com/careers/](https://xselltechnologies.com/careers/)

------
McSido
SPARETECH | Stuttgart, Germany | Multiple Roles | Full-time | ONSITE |

SPARETECH is a data driven spare part management startup.

Our customers (top players in the automotive industry, among others) use our
system to easily identify and purchase spare parts for their machines. We
accomplish this by working with a data-driven modern technology stack with the
aim of providing our customers with the world’s first-ever information
retrieval system for machine spare parts.

We're looking for:

* (Senior) Software Engineers (remote possible after a few months)

* Product Owner (ONSITE)

Stack: Kotlin, JavaScript/TypeScript, React, PostgreSQL, MongoDB

[https://www.sparetech.io](https://www.sparetech.io)

E-Mail: recruiting@sparetech.io

------
gabrielmiller
JazzHR | Pittsburgh, PA | Software Engineer |
[https://www.jazzhr.com](https://www.jazzhr.com) | Onsite | Full-Time

JazzHR is a web-based recruiting platform. We create tools that make hiring
teams more efficient and collaborative.

The ideal candidate will have experience doing full-stack development and a
passion for learning. More specific details about the position can be read on
the application form here:
[https://careers.jazzhr.com/apply/dQzv42tCFR/Software-
Enginee...](https://careers.jazzhr.com/apply/dQzv42tCFR/Software-
Engineer?source=hn)

------
z-cam
ChargeLab | Team Lead | Toronto, ON | ONSITE | FULL-TIME

ChargeLab ([https://www.chargelab.co/](https://www.chargelab.co/)) is the
Android of EV charging: we make hardware-agnostic software for managing
networks of EV chargers. I'm the founder & CEO.

We're hiring a team lead to manage and scale up our existing team of 5
developers (local & remote). You should be full-stack but most comfortable
with back-end (Spring Boot, Java, Hibernate, jOOQ, AWS).

Competitive salary + 1–5% equity.

We interviewed with YC in Mountain View twice before raising funding from VCs
& Angels and focusing on building our company in Toronto.

My email: zak@chargelab.co

------
shayneufeld
Inscopix | Full stack engineer | Vancouver, BC | ONSITE, FULL-TIME [some
remote work available]

Inscopix is looking for an experienced full-stack software engineer drive
design & development of a new cloud-based application for organizing,
exploring, analyzing, and visualizing neural data for neuroscience research in
both academia and industry.

Job link: [https://inscopixinc.jazz.co/apply/7sr7MfMBcd/Full-Stack-
Soft...](https://inscopixinc.jazz.co/apply/7sr7MfMBcd/Full-Stack-Software-
Engineer)

Inscopix: [https://www.inscopix.com/](https://www.inscopix.com/)

------
gffbss
Blockchain.com | San Francisco & London | Hiring Senior Software Engineers |
Senior Level | 140K - 210K + equity | FULLTIME, ONSITE |
[https://blockchain.com](https://blockchain.com)

Here at blockchain.com we've been building products for the digital asset
ecosystem since 2011. We started as an open source project and today are a
Series B company with a specific focus on growing our Engineering teams in San
Francisco and London this year. We have 10 people in the San Francisco office
6 of which is Engineering. Additionally we have around 120 people in our
London office across all functions. This is a unique opportunity to join a
well funded company with high growth potential (our competitors in the space
have 10 - 15 billion dollar valuations). Our Eng priorities this year are to
continue to expand the functionality of our suite of products as well as
develop one new product later in the year:

Our core wallet product:
[https://www.blockchain.com/wallet](https://www.blockchain.com/wallet) Our
exchange product:
[https://exchange.blockchain.com/](https://exchange.blockchain.com/) Our
markets product:
[https://www.blockchain.com/markets](https://www.blockchain.com/markets) Our
api product: [https://www.blockchain.com/api](https://www.blockchain.com/api)

Please apply here if you are keen:
[https://grnh.se/a82773271](https://grnh.se/a82773271)

Investors: Lightspeed Ventures, Virgin Group, Lake Star, Google Ventures among
others.

Stack: React/Redux, Java, Kotlin, Kafka

Team backgrounds: Google, Uber, Square, Facebook (~140 people today)

You can read more about us here:

Blog - [https://blog.blockchain.com/](https://blog.blockchain.com/) Repos -
[https://github.com/blockchain](https://github.com/blockchain)

------
ingojoseph
PEXLES.COM | RUBY ON RAILS | REMOTE

Pexels.com is among the 500 most visited websites in the world
([https://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/pexels.com#card_rank](https://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/pexels.com#card_rank)).
We're a platform to find free stock photos and videos. We look for a (backend)
Ruby on Rails developer to help us grow even bigger. Apply here:
[https://angel.co/company/pexels/jobs/406774-remote-
backend-r...](https://angel.co/company/pexels/jobs/406774-remote-backend-ruby-
on-rails-developer)

------
prith
Taptap Send | New York, NY | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://www.taptapsend.com](https://www.taptapsend.com)

Taptap Send is a remittance app to send money to Africa. We are working
towards lowering costs of cross-border payments (currently at ~9% in sub-
Saharan Africa). Come join a mission-driven business that helps some of the
neediest people in the world.

Tech stack: AWS, Docker, Terraform, Ansible, Kotlin, Spring Boot, Python,
JavaScript, React Native

Open Roles:

\- Software Engineer:
[https://taptapsend.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk03hzf/](https://taptapsend.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk03hzf/)

------
prestructure
Prestructure | Washington, DC | REMOTE - FULLTIME |

We are a venture-backed cybersecurity software startup poised for explosive
growth in 2020. We're looking for a "founding level" director of engineering
to help lead our tech team.

We are a privacy-forward, enterprise SaaS product built from the ground up,
reducing social engineering risk for large corporate clients. We design and
implement intuitive approaches to help companies understand and manage their
risk profiles.

Our tech: Fullstack: D3, Angular, Java, SQL & NoSQL Data Science: ML/AI/CNN
Cloud: AWS, GCP and other (decentralized)

We offer competitive Salary, significant Equity and full Benefits.

apply at: careers @ prestructure.com

------
darshanRose
Rose | Data Scientist/Analyst | New York, NY | Onsite

We’re changing how investors of all kinds make critical investment decisions.

Rose was founded by senior technologists and investors from Bridgewater
Associates with the goal of creating one place for interacting with your data.
Rose serves as the wedge between all the different tools and feeds involved in
making data driven decisions. We are an early stage startup but are currently
being used at a variety of firms with AUM > $100 BN.

\- Check out our Website: [https://rose.ai](https://rose.ai) \- Flexible Work
Environment \- Beautiful office in Manhattan

Reach out to darshan@rose.ai if interested

------
rramsden
Degica | Multiple Positions | Tokyo, Japan | ONSITE | VISA |
[https://degica.com](https://degica.com) Based in Tokyo, Degica is the leading
provider of Japanese payment and game publishing solutions.

Work with our team of skilled engineers at our Tokyo office in Kichijoji, in a
supportive environment where all members have a say in key production design
decisions.

We are currently hiring for the following positions:

* Ruby Engineer, Komoju Payment Platform

* Site Reliability Engineer, Komoju Payment Platform

See our careers page for more details:
[https://degica.com/careers.html](https://degica.com/careers.html)

------
iancarroll
HelloSign, a Dropbox company | Product Security Engineer | San Francisco |
Full Time

We're looking for product security engineers to help our SWEs develop new
features securely, and also help write new security features ourselves to keep
our customers safe by default. We have a lot of interesting problems to solve
and a small, focused team working on them all. Feel free to send a resume my
way or see the public posting.

iancarroll [at] dropbox [dot] com /
[https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/2034313?gh_jid=2034313](https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/2034313?gh_jid=2034313)

------
xmpir
Prescreen | DevOps/BE/QA Engineers & Product Managers & UI/UX Designers |
Vienna, Austria | ONSITE | Full Time

Prescreen is one of Europe’s fastest growing HR tech startups. We are a small
but highly effective team delivering value to our users fast and in high
quality. Working here still feels like in a startup but we do have some of the
benefits of being a post-exit company (financial stability, 30 days of yearly
paid vacation, all kinds of benefits...)

All our positions are listed on our homepage:
[https://prescreen.io/en/careers/](https://prescreen.io/en/careers/)

------
covariantai
Covariant ([https://covariant.ai/](https://covariant.ai/)) | Berkeley, CA (San
Francisco Bay Area) | full-time | onsite

Our mission is to build the Covariant Brain, a universal AI to give robots the
ability to see, reason, and act on the world around them. Bringing AI from
laboratory research to the infinite variability and constant change of our
customers' real-world operations requires new ideas, approaches and
techniques.

We were recently featured in publications from the New York Times
([https://nyti.ms/2SkFoUe](https://nyti.ms/2SkFoUe)) and the Wall Street
Journal ([https://on.wsj.com/2OpujAe](https://on.wsj.com/2OpujAe)), to IEEE
Spectrum ([http://bit.ly/2Opw3cy](http://bit.ly/2Opw3cy))!

We’re always hiring for a variety of roles, but our current priorities are:

\- Software Engineer: [http://bit.ly/37WP65Y](http://bit.ly/37WP65Y)

\- Sr. Software Engineer: [http://bit.ly/2OprXBq](http://bit.ly/2OprXBq)

\- Infrastructure Engineer: [http://bit.ly/36Xgfo1](http://bit.ly/36Xgfo1)

\- Site Reliability Engineer: [http://bit.ly/2OrhpSf](http://bit.ly/2OrhpSf)

\- Full-Stack/Data Visualization Engineer:
[http://bit.ly/2Sb7AZO](http://bit.ly/2Sb7AZO)

Experience in AI/ML/robotics is not required!

Success in the real world requires a team that represents that world --
diversity of backgrounds, points of view, and experiences. Our common
denominator: ambitious expectations, love of learning, empathy for those
around us, and a team-first mindset. Curious? Read more about our company and
our engineering culture! [http://bit.ly/37U1rba](http://bit.ly/37U1rba)

------
RedBalloonSec
Red Balloon Security | New York, NY | Full time and Interns | Onsite | Visa
welcome | Undergraduate, Masters, PhD| Rolling start dates/application
deadline|redballoonsecurity.com

About Us: Red Balloon Security is a venture backed startup cyber security
company headquartered in New York City. Our mission is to provide embedded
device manufacturers with strong host-based firmware security. We believe all
embedded devices require strong protections against malware and intrusions,
and seek to provide these protections to our customers.

Our key markets include enterprise equipment, automotive, medical, unified
communications, SCADA, Internet-of-Things, network infrastructure and more.
There is a vast universe of vulnerable embedded devices deployed around the
world that need security.

We have created a means to inject our Symbiote host-based security technology
onto any device, regardless of CPU type, regardless of functionality,
regardless of operating system and without changing the performance and
functionality of the device. We do not require access to customer source code,
nor do we require manufacturers to change their product design to accommodate
our security solution.

Red Balloon Security offers a full benefits package, 401k, a generous vacation
policy, and paid health and dental plans. The company is located in Midtown
West in New York City. We are an Equal Opportunity Employer of minorities,
women, protected veterans, and individuals with disabilities.

Open Positions:

Security Researcher / Security Software Engineer Software Engineer Business
Development Analyst Software Engineer in Test Security Intern Business
Development Intern

More detailed job descriptions:
[https://redballoonsecurity.com/jobs/](https://redballoonsecurity.com/jobs/)
To apply, email the following addresses:

•Security Researcher/Security Software Engineer/Security Intern: jobs-
researcher@redballoonsecurity.com •Software Engineer: jobs-
software@redballoonsecurity.com •Business Development Analyst/Intern: jobs-
business@redballoonsecurity.com •Software Engineer in Test: jobs-
sdet@redballoonsecurity.com

------
fatlama
Fat Llama | Software Engineer (Typescript, Node.js, PostgreSQL) | Full-time |
ONSITE (London, UK) | Fat Llama is the UK's YC-backed peer-to-peer rental
market space.

-We're looking for an ambitious engineer with backend experience to own significant parts of new product offering as we enter into a new hyper-growth phase. Our game-changing software is challenging the way people view ownership. Significant ownership and autonomy.

-Job Specs: [https://jobs.lever.co/fatllama/6be19ee9-665a-4419-bff5-541d7...](https://jobs.lever.co/fatllama/6be19ee9-665a-4419-bff5-541d77be9c21)

------
smcneill
Paperspace (YCW15)| Brooklyn, NY | Full-Time | ONSITE

Paperspace is a high-performance cloud computing and ML development platform
for building, training, and deploying machine learning models. Tens of
thousands of individuals, startups and enterprises use Paperspace to iterate
faster and collaborate on intelligent, real-time prediction engines. We're
hiring for a couple of roles, and we'd love to connect if you're interested!

• Cloud Infrastructure Engineer

• Senior Fullstack Engineer (Go/Kubernetes)

Want to learn more? View all job descriptions at
[https://jobs.lever.co/paperspace](https://jobs.lever.co/paperspace)

------
r00k
Tuple | Senior engineer | Contract | Remote |
[https://tuple.app](https://tuple.app)

Tuple is a macOS app for doing remote pair programming.

We're growing very quickly for a bootstrapped company, and could really use
the help of an experienced engineer with (ideally) macOS experience.

We're still just 3 cofounders, so you'd be our first engineering hire. You'd
be part-time/contract at first, but it could expand to full-time later.

Full job description: [https://tuple.app/part-time-engineer-
job](https://tuple.app/part-time-engineer-job)

Thanks :)

------
victorkab
Truework | Full Stack Engineer, Frontend Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full
time | Onsite | [https://www.truework.com](https://www.truework.com)

Truework is reshaping the way personal information is exchanged online by
giving back control to consumers. We are currently handling thousands of deep-
identity verifications per month and are growing fast. These transactions are
enabling billions of dollars in loans to be approved as well as make sure that
the background check is successful.

As one of the engineers at Truework, you'll be working on systems that allow
critical information to be exchanged between parties. You'll make sure that
only authorized entities can access private information and enable consumers
to own their data and control the flow of information truly.

If you're interested or want to know more, please email careers@truework.com
or victor [at] truework.com directly

Technologies used:

Django / React (Typescript) / Celery / AWS Lambda /And more :-)

More information here
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/monicamelton/2019/07/30/truewor...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/monicamelton/2019/07/30/truework-
secures-12-million-series-a-to-compete-with-equifax/)

Truework | Data Scientist | San Francisco, CA | Full time | Onsite |
[https://www.truework.com](https://www.truework.com)

[See above for description about Truework]

As a data-scientist at Truework, you'll be working on large employment, income
and demographic datasets. You'll help make sense of information about millions
of people and help standardize the way we understand work and income.

For example, you can play with our title normalization API:

[https://www.truework.com/docs/api#normalize-a-
title](https://www.truework.com/docs/api#normalize-a-title)

Feel free to reach out to me directly, info on my profile

------
dbenamy
Datadog | Software Engineers | ONSITE (Boston, NYC, Paris) and REMOTE | Full-
time

Datadog is a monitoring, tracing, and logs system for your infrastructure and
services. We build our own tsdb, distributed tracing tools, cutting edge
visualizations, and more. We love shipping great experiences for customers
just like us and are growing fast!

We write Go, Python, Java, and React, (mostly) run on k8s, and are multi-
region and multi-cloud.

We're looking for people who can build systems at scale as we process
trillions of events per day. Let us know if that's you!

[https://dtdg.co/hnwhoshiring](https://dtdg.co/hnwhoshiring)

~~~
Nostromos
We can hire remotes from anywhere in the US + Canada + Mexico and most of
Europe. We can also relocate you to any one of our offices.

We are not _just_ hiring for Software Engineers, but also:

\- Site Reliability & Data(store/base) Reliability Engineers

\- Product Managers

\- Data Scientists

\- Engineering Team Leads, Managers & Directors

\- Security Engineers

\- Product Designers

\- Technical Evangelists/Developer Advocates

\- Technical Curriculum Developers & Technical Writers

\- Technical Program Managers

AND anyone who wants to work in FinOps (Cloud Cost Optimization).

I'm a Lead Technical Recruiter at Datadog so can answer questions if you have
any.

~~~
ryanSrich
Are all of the product management roles listed on the site available remotely,
or just a subset?

------
vindia
Highstreet Mobile | Backend Engineer + Frontend Engineer | Utrecht (near
Amsterdam), The Netherlands | Onsite/Remote (EU) | Full Time |
[https://jobs.highstreetmobile.com/backend-
engineer/en](https://jobs.highstreetmobile.com/backend-engineer/en)

== About Us Highstreet Mobile's mission is to connect people to the brands
they love. We are a team of makers and we've built a SaaS product for fashion
brands. We enable brands to give an amazing shopping experience to their
customers. Our customers get a native mobile shopping app for Android and iOS
and that app constantly gets better.

== Backend Engineer * [https://jobs.highstreetmobile.com/backend-
engineer/en](https://jobs.highstreetmobile.com/backend-engineer/en)

You would be designing and developing API's in our middleware. The middleware
is the beating heart of our product. It connects to different e-commerce and
payment providers like Magento, Commerce Cloud, Adyen and many more. You will
focus on scale and performance, will deploy to production every week and will
work closely with our mobile engineers.

Stack: Ruby / Sinatra / Rails / Minitest / Redis / OpenAPI Spec / PostgreSQL /
Go / Docker / K8s / GCP / Gitlab CI

== Frontend Engineer * [https://jobs.highstreetmobile.com/frontend-
engineer/en](https://jobs.highstreetmobile.com/frontend-engineer/en)

You would be designing and developing the frontend of our Studio product, and
various other web components we employ in our mobile apps and on our
customer's websites. Studio is a essential part in our self-service model. It
is a web application used by our customers to manage the content in their
mobile apps, to send push notifications to their customers and many other
things. You work closely with the design team and backend engineers to make
sure Studio offers a great app-like user experience. You like to sweat the
details, both visually as technically.

Stack: React / Angular / Jest / Storybook

------
ChrisAtEave
Eave | Senior Back End Developer (Python) | Full-time | London | www.eave.io

We are seeking a Senior Backend Software Engineer to join our multi-discipline
engineering team. Ideally you will have a top-level computer science /
engineering degree (or equivalent), and have 5+ years of experience working in
a development environment and have taken products from concept to launch and
beyond.

Strong experience in the following: Python Backend frameworks - Django, Flask
or Node.js SQL - MySql or Postgres NoSQL - Time-series e.g. influxDB /
TimescaleDB RESTful APIs - designing, implementing and using

Come help workplace safety and have fun along the way!

------
RemoteLock
RemoteLock | Denver, CO | Remote Anywhere (US Mountain Time business hours)

Are you an experienced JavaScript engineer who prefers the front-end user
experience side of full-stack development? Are you fluent with React,
HTML/CSS, and possess a keen eye toward clean, simple, efficient and visually
attractive interface design? RemoteLock™ is looking for a talented JavaScript
engineer to take ownership of our UI/UX and help us grow our enterprise-class
product line of IoT access control devices and web & mobile software.

Own the front-end design and implementation tasks associated with our mobile
and web apps Work collaboratively with the full-stack developers to support
and enhance our products and services Represent the front-end needs with our
product and support team specialists

If you meet the following requirements, we definitely want to hear from you:

\- Ability to work roughly US Mountain Time business hours

\- Expert with JavaScript & React

\- Strong experience with React Native or Mobile Web or Native Android/iOS

\- Familiarity with Node.js

\- Proven UI/UX design and development experience

\- Ability to write unit and integration tests for automated regression
testing purposes

\- Strong experience developing and supporting scalable, highly-available web
and mobile consumer interfaces

\- Strong source code management experience, especially with Git

\- Ability to deal with multiple projects/deadlines and manage shifting
priorities

\- Solid analytical and problem-solving skills with a high attention to detail

\- Excellent communication skills (both written and verbal)

\- High coding standards and follow best practices of the tech stack

\- Ability to learn new concepts and technologies on an independent basis

Full job description + How to apply: [https://weworkremotely.com/remote-
jobs/remotelock-react-nati...](https://weworkremotely.com/remote-
jobs/remotelock-react-native-mobile-senior-engineer)

------
adulbrich
Blue Brain Project, EPFL | Lead Frontend Engineer | Geneva, Swizerland | FULL-
TIME | ONSITE |
[https://www.epfl.ch/research/domains/bluebrain/](https://www.epfl.ch/research/domains/bluebrain/)

Ever wondered how the brain can be simulated?

The Blue Brain Project Neuroinformatics team is recruiting (among other
positions) a tech lead front-end. It’s an exciting time to join, as the
technology is maturing, and the computing challenges are growing.

Have a look at our (open) source code: [https://github.com/BlueBrain/nexus-
web/](https://github.com/BlueBrain/nexus-web/)
[https://github.com/BlueBrain/nexus-js](https://github.com/BlueBrain/nexus-js)

And our backlog:
[https://github.com/BlueBrain/nexus/projects/9](https://github.com/BlueBrain/nexus/projects/9)

We’re consistently iterating and improving, striving to be a product and user
centric team. We’re also located a 100 meters from Lake Geneva. Free coffee
and snacks all day, team activities, flexible working hours. Still not
convinced? Don’t hesitate to contact me (job description link below).

EPFL takes care of all VISA formalities for non-europeans.

Interview process: introduction call, technical case (do-it-at-home), meet-
the-team videoconference, on-site or videoconference full-day interview
(product, team, HR, case)

Salary: Swiss federal scale

Interested or need more information? Check it out here:
[https://recruiting.epfl.ch/Vacancies/1222/Description/2](https://recruiting.epfl.ch/Vacancies/1222/Description/2)

Other positions also available, filter for “Location: Geneva”:
[https://www.epfl.ch/about/working/working-at-epfl/job-
openin...](https://www.epfl.ch/about/working/working-at-epfl/job-
openings/admin-and-technical-staff/)

------
janbernhart
Adyen | Software Engineer (Java)| Amsterdam, The Netherlands | ONSITE |
Relocation & Visa Sponsored

Adyen is a European unicorn and one of this world’s major payment companies.

Our distributed, real-time system handles tons of (very sensitive) data, and
we keep on innovating it, giving our software engineers plenty wonderful
challenges to work on. But the main reason they love working at Adyen is our
culture, which is built on autonomy, direct communication, and making ethical
decisions.

Interested? Contact jan.bernhart@adyen.com or check
[https://grnh.se/2f2351a41](https://grnh.se/2f2351a41)

------
tapad
Tapad's Open Source tech stack (below) handle:

___________________________________________

Distributed Applications... Scala, Python

Distributed Computing... Google Cloud, BigQuery, DataFlow/Beam,

Open Source Technologies… Apache Spark, Apache Beam, Kubernetes

___________________________________________

Here are our open roles in Engineering:

Senior Data Engineer (Oslo):
[https://grnh.se/d47db0391](https://grnh.se/d47db0391)

Software Engineer (Oslo):
[https://grnh.se/6124f7551](https://grnh.se/6124f7551)

Senior Data Engineer (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/17d499a51](https://grnh.se/17d499a51)

------
rpenchina
Braze | Senior Engineers (Android / iOS / Back End / Front End / DevOps / SRE)
| New York City, NY | FULL-TIME ONSITE VISA

Braze delivers customer experiences across email, mobile, SMS, and web.
Customers, including Seamless, HBO, Disney, Urban Outfitters, and Venmo, use
the Braze platform to facilitate real-time experiences between brands and
consumers in a more authentic and human way. And we do it at scale – each
month, tens of billions of messages are sent to a network of over 2 billion
active users through Braze.

Need more proof? Braze was named a Leader in the Gartner Magic Quadrant for
Mobile Marketing Platforms in 2019. The company has also been named on the
Forbes Cloud 100, Inc. Magazine’s 2019 Best Places to Work, and Crain's 2019
Best Places to Work in NYC lists. We are headquartered in New York with
offices in London, San Francisco and Singapore. And we have over 400 employees
and are growing!

* Senior Android Engineer: [https://grnh.se/mcd7v31](https://grnh.se/mcd7v31) * Senior iOS Engineer: [https://grnh.se/b52nxi1](https://grnh.se/b52nxi1) * Senior DevOps Engineer: [https://grnh.se/h4psfq1](https://grnh.se/h4psfq1) * Senior Backend Engineer: [https://grnh.se/rh1uey1](https://grnh.se/rh1uey1) * Senior Front-End Engineer: [https://grnh.se/qn7v6a1](https://grnh.se/qn7v6a1) * Senior Site Reliability Engineer: [https://grnh.se/1180s4vp1](https://grnh.se/1180s4vp1) * Staff Engineer: [https://grnh.se/4a7949431](https://grnh.se/4a7949431) * Director of IT/Security: [https://grnh.se/f6e106e71](https://grnh.se/f6e106e71)

To learn more about engineering at Braze, please check out our engineering
blog: [https://www.braze.com/perspectives/tag/building-
braze](https://www.braze.com/perspectives/tag/building-braze)

------
ferran_vocdoni
Vocdoni | Frontend Developer | REMOTE Worldwide | Full-Time |
[https://vocdoni.io](https://vocdoni.io)

Vocdoni is building an open toolset for anonymous and universally verifying
voting, a participation platform and a sovereign identity scheme to bring it
to the masses. It's based on decentralized technologies such as Ethereum and
Tendermint blockchains and ZK-Snarks.

All our code is released as free open-source. Our open stack makes uses of
Golang, Flutter and web technologies (Typescript).

\----

We are looking for a Front-end developer.

.

EXPERIENCE

Reactive frameworks, JS, TS or Dart

Strong background in responsive and multi-platform design.

Experience integrating with backend infrastructure and manipulating data
structures

Experience in Flutter or capacity to learn it

Experience with UI testing frameworks

.

MUST

Passion for details, aesthetically pleasing and minimal design

Good understanding of the Web3 and blockchain

General understanding of cryptographic functions (signatures, encryption,
hashing...)

Ability to self-organize and prioritize

.

️WE OFFER

Remote multilingual team with English as the main language

Use of working hours for learning-related stuff to your work and our
collective mission

A sustainable work-life balance (daily average of 7 working hours)

3 salary tiers depending on the responsibilities you take

\----

Apply here: [https://cryptojobslist.com/jobs/front-end-flutter-
developmen...](https://cryptojobslist.com/jobs/front-end-flutter-development-
at-vocdoni-remote)

More info: [https://vocdoni.io/docs/#/about-us/open-
positions](https://vocdoni.io/docs/#/about-us/open-positions)

------
ThomPete
First Principle | JavaScript Developer | New York, NY | ONSITE/REMOTE |
[https://www.firstprinciple.co](https://www.firstprinciple.co)

We are a creative venture studio led by industry veterans. We help
organisations and entrepreneurs fund, design, build and grow wonderful global
businesses for the markets of the future.

We are looking for a senior javascript developer who likes to work with
different projects while at the same time getting time to focus on one at a
time.

Your job will be to work with our existing team of developers to invent and
develop solutions for our many interesting ventures.

------
kartstig
Dynamix Energy Services | Columbus, OH

US: We build IoT for building automation/control. Our devices power analytics
dashboards and machine learning algorithms, and also control building devices
to do peak demand reduction. We've saved over a million dollars in energy
costs for our customers, and have lots of pride in the quality of our work.

Role: We need a senior level developer preferably with a solid Python
background. You are an effective communicator with good leadership skills.
Experience with neural nets, IoT or AWS not required, but a plus.

Stack(s): Python (Flask & Celery), Node.js (Express), Rethinkdb, Postgres, AWS

hsingh@dynamix-ltd.com

------
philipbotha
Stateless | Boulder, CO | Onsite | stateless.net

At Stateless we are building something special. Not just in terms of a
disruptive technology but also in terms of culture. A culture were people
authentically personify our organizational values. Supportive. Sincere.
Studious. Striving. Stateless.

Stateless is on a mission to reinvent network connectivity. Central to that
was our initial innovation, where we demonstrated an ability to efficiently
decouple state from processing in network functions—a task deemed infeasible
in high-performance networking systems, but in doing so, we have opened the
door for fundamentally changing how networks are built. Now, we are building
the product around that vision. VCs have backed us, and early adopters have
validated the business opportunity.

We are hiring for a variety of roles: from C++, Python, and Kotlin developers
to DevOps, sales and support engineers.

Open positions:

* High Performance Network Programmer - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4285482002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4285482002)

* Mid-Level High Performance Network Programmer - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4349420002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4349420002)

* C/C++ Programmer - Networking Programmer (Mid to Senior Level) - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4375649002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4375649002)

* Software Engineer, Cloud Native Applications - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4425517002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4425517002)

* Sales Engineer - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4284897002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4284897002)

* QA Automation Architect (Network) - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4490991002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4490991002)

* DevOps Engineer - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4505060002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4505060002)

------
jkempe11
Gusto | San Francisco, CA + Denver, CO + New York, NY | Software Engineers &
More! | [http://www.gusto.com/careers](http://www.gusto.com/careers)

Gusto is a modern, online people platform that helps small businesses take
care of their teams. On top of full-service payroll, Gusto offers health
insurance, 401(k)s, expert HR, and team management tools. Today, Gusto offices
in Denver, San Francisco, and New York serve more than 100,000 businesses
nationwide.

Besides the brand-speak, we’re also a really focused, hardworking, and
empathetic team that’s growing both our business and our headcount in tandem.
We’ve got openings in San Francisco, Denver, and New York for Software
Engineers, Product Managers, and Designers, as well as the occasional remote
opening. We’re really focused on senior folks right now (think 7+ years of
experience, the more the better) who can help us continue moving our product
and codebase forward and deliver value to customers. You can see a bit more
about us at our Careers page (linked above) as well as KeyValues
([https://www.keyvalues.com/gusto](https://www.keyvalues.com/gusto)).

We’re not much for talking about valuations, but our last one was $3.8B, and
we continue to grow that number at a really fast pace (two years ago it was
~$1B). All that means for new folks to Gusto is that we exist in a fun middle-
ground with a large, established customer base as well as a strong track
record of growth and plenty of upside ahead. We’d love to tell you more.

Some roles that we have open right now:

SWE, Product (San Francisco):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/gusto/jobs/1337386](https://boards.greenhouse.io/gusto/jobs/1337386)

SWE, Product (Denver):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/gusto/jobs/1337391](https://boards.greenhouse.io/gusto/jobs/1337391)

SWE, Product (New York):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/gusto/jobs/1712558](https://boards.greenhouse.io/gusto/jobs/1712558)

~~~
jkempe11
Also, I'm happy to field questions and/or requests directly via email. You can
email me at john.kempe@gusto.com!

------
galori
Stitch Fix | San Francisco, CA | REMOTE or ONSITE

Seeking Rails or React or iOS or Data Science or Genuine Empathy. You'll find
the finest people you've ever worked with.

[https://www.stitchfix.com/careers/jobs](https://www.stitchfix.com/careers/jobs)

[https://multithreaded.stitchfix.com/engineering/](https://multithreaded.stitchfix.com/engineering/)

[https://multithreaded.stitchfix.com/algorithms/](https://multithreaded.stitchfix.com/algorithms/)

------
ftomassetti
ClearBox AI | Torino, Italy | Data Scientist XAI | ONSITE

We are a startup focusing on making Human Centric AI. It involves making AI
explainable, understandable, and manageable by normal human beings.

You can find out more at [https://clearbox.ai](https://clearbox.ai) or you can
write to me at fede -> clearbox.ai

[https://it.indeed.com/offerta-
lavoro?t=data+scientist+xai&jk...](https://it.indeed.com/offerta-
lavoro?t=data+scientist+xai&jk=d3c0c41f3dd06307&_ga=2.37947427.1027780905.1582713044-1353540012.1582713044)

------
irrelative
Unsupervised | Full-Time | Boulder, Colorado | On-site

Unsupervised is building a platform to ingest complex business data and use
unsupervised learning to find hidden patterns and insghts. We work with
customers across cloud platforms, across industries, and with disperate data
sources.

Our Python backend runs distributed ML jobs in k8s, and our frontend leverages
React, GraphQL, Elasticsearch, and Postgres.

Check out our openings at
[https://unsupervised.com/careers](https://unsupervised.com/careers) or email
me directly with questions via jd@unsupervised.com

------
sambrand
Slader | Design & UX Lead | NYC, New York | Onsite | Full-time

At Slader, we're changing how students do homework and study. Millions of high
school and college students use our website, apps, and camera-first Q&A
platform to succeed in the classroom and beyond.

We are looking for an experienced designer to join the team, working as a
leader and individual contributor out of our beautiful office in SoHo.

See full job description here:
[https://slader.breezy.hr/p/f5c6f7f69f19](https://slader.breezy.hr/p/f5c6f7f69f19)

Feel free to reach out directly.

------
ratnasin
AWS | Stream Processing Engine team | Cambridge,UK; Seattle,US | Full-time

We are building out a new AWS Kinesis team in Cambridge, UK, focused on
developing stream processing technology based on open source stacks such as
Apache Flink. We are looking to tackle some hard problems within the stream
processing space such as exactly once processing, combining batch and stream
processing and machine learning on streaming data. We are also looking for
individuals with more infrastructural interests - containers, container
security, EKS/ECS, etc.

Email me - ratnasin at amazon.com

------
westoque
AgencyMVP | Software Engineer | Dallas, TX | Fulltime | ONSITE or REMOTE (US)

Agency MVP (Most Valuable Prospect) is a smart lead management system within
the insurance industry that uses proprietary algorithms to rank leads,
prospects, and insurance customers based on their highest value and the right
time to contact them for a quote.

We are rapidly expanding to be the leader in lead management. We are currently
looking software engineers to join our team. We use industry best practices
for code reviews, CI, and have a highly skilled team that has contributed to
different open source projects.

The Tech: - Ruby on Rails

\- Ember.JS

\- HTML / CSS / JavaScript

\- PostgreSQL

\- Redis

\- Sinatra

\- AWS

Contact: billy [at] agencymvp.com

------
sproefke
Truveris | Fulltime | Northeast US (WFH) | www.truveris.com

Truveris develops innovative analytic software that helps to drive down the
cost of prescription benefits for employers and improves access to medication
for consumers.

We are hiring associate and senior software engineers, scrum masters (aka
project managers), data & solutions architects and QA engineers!

Tech stack: Python, Django, Flask, SQLAlchemy, postgres, Linux, AWS, React

Email Sarah at sproefke@truveris.com or apply directly at
[https://jobs.lever.co/truveris](https://jobs.lever.co/truveris)

------
tyscorp
Woopra | Frontend Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, ONSITE

Woopra is a Customer Data & Analytics Platform that unifies all customer
centric data from data warehouses and 3rd party services to empower employees
across entire organizations to explore and visualize data without the reliance
on SQL or data scientists.

We are pre-funded and profitable with over 1000 customers and 8 team members.

CTRL+F: React, Redux, Babel, Webpack, Apollo, GraphQL

See
[https://www.woopra.com/company/careers](https://www.woopra.com/company/careers)
for open positions.

------
Cyranix
Hazel Analytics | Full-stack / Front-end Software Engineer | Seattle, WA |
ONSITE NO-VISA [https://hazelanalytics.com](https://hazelanalytics.com)

Hazel Analytics pairs the largest food safety inspection database with
powerful analytics tools and solutions for Fortune 500s and leading
organizations in the restaurant, government, and financial services
industries. Our customers include Instacart, Target, Starbucks, and Whole
Foods; we're also the exclusive worldwide provider of health department data
technology to Ecolab. In 2019 we won two food safety innovation awards, and
Built in Seattle also recognized us as one of Seattle's best small businesses
to work for in 2020. We're bootstrapped and profitable, with big plans to
capitalize on our success with continued product development and thought
leadership in our niche industry.

We're currently seeking experienced full-stack and front-end software
engineers to continue growing our engineering team. Candidates with diverse
tech experience are invited to join us in both expanding our flagship product
and creating new products. Our tech stack is predominantly Python (Flask),
JavaScript (React), and PostgreSQL, with Docker and Google Cloud featuring in
our infrastructure. The team operates in an agile manner, keeping processes to
a minimum and enabling engineers to stay focused on their work. We're
especially interested in people who are eager to mentor junior engineers and
who have past experience in data science, a devops focus, or UI/UX skills.

Compensation includes equity and a generous benefits package. We are not able
to provide H1B sponsorship; relocation assistance within the United States is
negotiable.

Full-stack candidates: [https://jobs.lever.co/hazelanalytics/7c4ae7ec-
ed3f-45cf-b2e9...](https://jobs.lever.co/hazelanalytics/7c4ae7ec-
ed3f-45cf-b2e9-0a8146b89840?lever-origin=applied&lever-
source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Front-end candidates:
[https://jobs.lever.co/hazelanalytics/d2df0869-51e3-4e92-9136...](https://jobs.lever.co/hazelanalytics/d2df0869-51e3-4e92-9136-78ca3077c2cb?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

------
sjeanpierre
PagerDuty | Software Egnineers + Database Reliability | Atlanta, SF, Toronto |
[https://jobs.lever.co/pagerduty](https://jobs.lever.co/pagerduty)

PagerDuty is a leader in digital operations management. In an always-on world,
organizations of all sizes trust PagerDuty to help them deliver a perfect
digital experience to their customers, every time. Teams use PagerDuty to
identify issues and opportunities in real time, and bring together the right
people to fix problems faster and to help prevent them in the future.

------
vonholstein
AWS Kafka team - Cambridge UK

I'm part of a relatively new team located out of Cambridge. We are looking for
engineers to identify, own and deliver improvements to Apache Kafka and how it
integrates with AWS. Substantial open source involvement is expected out of
this role - engagement with the Kafka community, keeping track of Kafka
improvements(KIPs) and ecosystem tools, propose and write new KIPs, review
other KIPs and so on.

We are also looking for individuals with more infrastructural interests -
containers, container security, EKS/ECS, etc.

Email me - hnahas at amazon.com

------
mnisjk2
Privacy.com | Senior Site Reliability Engineer (SRE) / Data Scientist | 110 -
160k USD / 0.01 - 0.25% | New York, NY | Full Time | Onsite

About Us

At Privacy.com we've reimagined the way consumers and businesses buy online by
creating a one click checkout experience everywhere online - all while
protecting our customers' financial information by making unique and ephemeral
payment card numbers.

We're a small venture-backed company looking to expand our team to keep pace
with our growth. We're nimble, product-focused, and working on a multitude of
interesting technical challenges across payment processing, fraud detection,
scale, and predictive analytics.

Roles

Senior Site Reliability Engineer (SRE)

As a Senior Site Reliability Engineer at Privacy.com, you’ll be responsible
for real-time systems that move millions of dollars every day. An ideal
candidate can design redundant, fault-tolerant systems in unpredictable
environments that handle failures before they can affect customers. SREs
combine engineering experience with architectural knowledge to automate
processes and maintain uptime to scale the business.

More Info: [https://angel.co/company/privacy-com/jobs/740558-senior-
site...](https://angel.co/company/privacy-com/jobs/740558-senior-site-
reliability-engineer)

Data Scientist

We’re looking for a thoughtful, curious, and resourceful data scientist to
join as our first data hire. You’ll have the chance to analyze many facets of
the product and company, as well as be on the ground floor of building a
world-class data-driven organization as we scale from hundreds of millions of
dollars in payment volume to billions. This is a cross functional role and
you’ll work with various members of the team including operations,
product/engineering, and marketing.

More Info: [https://angel.co/company/privacy-com/jobs/307489-data-
scient...](https://angel.co/company/privacy-com/jobs/307489-data-scientist)

Apply through AngelList or shoot us an email to jobs[at]privacy[dot]com

------
liveathos
ATHOS | Multiple Positions | Redwood City, CA | Full time | Competitive Salary
+ Benefits |
[https://athos.applytojob.com/apply](https://athos.applytojob.com/apply)

At Athos our mission is to build better athletes by helping coaches and
athletes personalize their training and make better performance decisions. Our
training system is used by many of the best sports programs in the country.

Since we started, Athos has been translating EMG into a simple and powerful
training system. From cueing how you use your muscles, evaluating movement
progression and monitoring when you are at risk of injury throughout your
training. By giving athletes and coaches this unprecedented insight into
muscle performance, they better understand what the body is actually doing in
the days, weeks, and months of preparation for the performances that matter
most. We are helping athletes reach their highest potential and are used by
many of the best sports programs in the country.

Interested in joining the team? We're always looking for highly-motivated
employees who will help us stay on the cutting edge of creativity and
innovation.

We are hiring for the following positions: Product Manager -
[https://athos.applytojob.com/apply/TN9SURJ3QF/Product-
Manage...](https://athos.applytojob.com/apply/TN9SURJ3QF/Product-
Manager?source=ycombinator)

Senior Algorithms and Machine Learning Engineer
-[https://athos.applytojob.com/apply/6xtcvSZtGP/Senior-
Algorit...](https://athos.applytojob.com/apply/6xtcvSZtGP/Senior-Algorithms-
And-Machine-Learning-Engineer?source=ycombinator)

Site Reliability Engineer -
[https://athos.applytojob.com/apply/OKLLaFHOrx/Site-
Reliabili...](https://athos.applytojob.com/apply/OKLLaFHOrx/Site-Reliability-
Engineer?source=ycombinator)

Senior Firmware Engineer - [https://athos.applytojob.com/apply/22TyWNFCdA/Sr-
Firmware-En...](https://athos.applytojob.com/apply/22TyWNFCdA/Sr-Firmware-
Engineer?source=ycombinator)

------
scanr
Reading UK | Investec
([https://www.investec.co.uk](https://www.investec.co.uk)) | Fintech | Full
Stack Engineer | Full Time | Onsite | Permanent

Join us in building awesome fin-tech solutions for our customers.

We're using C# and .NET Core on the backend and React and TypeScript on the
front end. We’re also using AWS, Docker and Kubernetes.

If you love programming and would like an entertaining job with smart and
friendly colleagues, lots to learn and a wide variety of challenges, please
get in touch.

You can email me personally at jamie.mccrindle@investec.co.uk.

We can sponsor visas.

------
Yertis
Ribbon Health | New York, USA | Full-time |
[https://jobs.lever.co/ribbonhealth](https://jobs.lever.co/ribbonhealth)

We’re looking for entrepreneurial software engineers who are motivated by our
mission to simply healthcare. We’re building an API layer that powers the
workflows of healthcare providers, care navigation platforms, health plans,
and emerging digital health companies. You’ll be involved throughout the
product lifecycle and collaborate closely with technical and non-technical
stakeholders to understand our customers’ use cases and challenges, and build
products to solve them.

What we’re looking for:

\- Passion and drive to simplify healthcare by building products that increase
access to care and power every healthcare decision to be high-quality, cost-
effective, and convenient

\- Commitment to Ribbon Health company values, working on an exceptional team,
and building an exceptional company

\- Grit, hustle, desire, and a “get-it-done” attitude; strong comfort with a
lean startup environment, where everyone is encouraged to participate in and
contribute across all teams

Your day-to-day:

\- Build production-grade API platform: You will design, build, and maintain
Ribbon’s core APIs and services, making sure our platform is enterprise-grade
across end-user functionality, security, and scalability

\- Build and launch new products: You will work with the product team to
design, build, and launch new products and product features. This includes new
APIs and front-end applications to extend the reach of our core technology

\- Build data pipelines: You will build data pipelines to bring together
thousands of datasets across hundreds of different sources; data engineering
is a core part of what we do

\- Build data infrastructure: You will develop infrastructure to support our
ETL, analytics and modeling workflows

\- Build internal tools: You will help our internal teams 10x their efforts by
developing tools to streamline their workflows (e.g. sales, deployment,
recruiting, and product)

\- Evaluate third-party and open source software: You will make decisions
about what we build versus buy and where to buy

------
guido_usmc
Ridgeline International | Northern Virginia | Onsite

At Ridgeline International, we focus on challenging problems. We deliver
innovative technical solutions to overcome obstacles experienced at the
tactical, operational, and strategic levels. We iterate quickly and deliver
boutique, agile, and tailored solutions to address the exact needs of our US
Government customers.

Our Stack:

Angular, React, Leaflet

Java, Node.js

Postgres, MongoDB, & Elastic Search

Android

If you want to build awesome tech come check us out! Bennies are awesome too!
Top pay, 20% 401k annual contribution, $2,500 to buy clothes and more!

For more info feel free to email me aavitabile@ridgelineintl.com

------
sb636
Toast | Boston • Chicago • Dublin |
[https://pos.toasttab.com/](https://pos.toasttab.com/)

Toast builds hardware and software for restaurants. We're looking for
engineers of all types. Hardware. Software. IOS. Web. Android. You name it,
we're looking for it. Check out our careers page
([https://careers.toasttab.com/](https://careers.toasttab.com/)), and if
you're interested, send me an email at sjbtoast@gmail.com.

------
AriaMinaei
Theatre.js | Onsite & REMOTE (We're in Berlin & Helsinki) | VISA | Full-Time |
[https://www.theatrejs.com](https://www.theatrejs.com)

Tags: Design tools, HCI, PL, Visual programming, Procedural design, Constraint
solving, Graphics programming, Animation, React, TypeScript, Node.js, Rust,
SwiftUI

We are building a design/development environment that:

\- Empowers designers to create dynamic graphics, with motion and behaviors,
to design web/mobile apps, visualizations, generative art, explorable
explanations, XR content, and more.

\- Helps developers by doing away with the design-to-code conversion step.

Our long-term goal is to evolve this into a collaboration environment not just
for designers and developers, but scientists, journalists, and even end-users.
We often say that we aim to blur the line between designer/developer,
author/consumer, and artist/scientist.

Our inspiration comes from the work of Ivan Sutherland, Seymour Papert, Bret
Victor, and others.

Positions:

\- Principal software engineer / CTO: You'll be leading a small team of senior
and junior developers, through rapid product iteration, and ambitious, one-of-
a-kind technical challenges. Current challenges range from a real-time
multiplayer editing environment with branching history, to a high-performance
graphics/animation engine for web and mobile.

\- UI/UX designer: You'll be joining two HCI researchers, elevating their
designs with great UX and gorgeous aesthetics. You will be designing a tool
for power users,

(If you don't fit the above profiles, but this stuff is your cup of tea, then
reach out anyway. While we don't have internships or junior positions open
yet, it's likely that we will in a few months.)

\---

Note that this is an early-stage startup and we're in the middle of raising
our first round. You'll be part of the core team of 6, with all the
excitement/responsibility/growth that entails :)

Reach out with a paragraph or two about yourself, and how you see our work
relevant to your interests.

hello@theatrejs.com

------
sahawneh
Croquet | Customer Support Engineer | Downtown Los Angeles | Full-Time

Croquet is an SDK that lets you turn any webpage into a real-time shared
computer, without having to set up any servers. No matter the complexity of
the simulation, every action is bit-identically replicated across all devices.
Invite anyone to your shared session with a URL or QR code.

Alan Kay, the father of the personal computer, is a Croquet advisor.

Apply at: [https://www.croquet.io/jobs](https://www.croquet.io/jobs)

------
DNSFilter
dnsfilter.com| remote, full-time |
[https://dnsfilter.breezy.hr/p/9cf550668503-devops-
engineer](https://dnsfilter.breezy.hr/p/9cf550668503-devops-engineer) | Are
you looking for a rocket to take a ride on as a DevOps Engineer? If this is
you, you might be interested in the opportunity to join DNSFilter! DNSFilter
(a TechStars 2018 company) is a fast-growing SaaS startup with over 1700+
customers and is cash-flow positive. We are a proven product in a proven
market. Typical responsibilities will include: \- Work closely with our CTO \-
Perform OS/kernel upgrades on Ubuntu 16.04/18.04 and CoreOS virtual and
dedicated instances. \- Maintain Production, Development, Staging, QA
environments, including some Windows instances for debugging. \- Document
DevOps processes and state - in infrastructure as code, with commits to github
where possible. \- Assist QA and developers \- Increase the resiliency of
services by developing master/slave and load balanced solutions. \- Further
enhance monitoring of servers and services, the performance of services. What
we're looking for: \- 3+ Years of DevOps or Linux server administration
experience \- 1+ Years of Experience with Docker Containers and Ansible \- 3+
Years of Experience with Linux Get more unique information about your rocket
start rocket at DNSFilter !

------
plsmatt
Pilotlight | Moorestown, NJ (Philadelphia Area) | Full Time / Full stack
Developer (mostly Python / Django) | ONSITE (some remote work possible)

Pilotlight is looking to add an experienced, full-time developer to our team.
We are a small, boutique development shop located in Southern New Jersey
(Philadelphia area) focused on building web applications for clients large and
small. If you have experience with Python/Django or with similar MVC-Style
frameworks (Rails, etc..) we would love to chat. jobs@gopilotlight.com

------
sunelton
viagogo | Software Engineer (Application Security, Platform, Backend,
Fullstack) | New York, NY | Full-time | Salary + Annual Bonus | ONSITE | open
to VISA candidates viagogo is the leading global marketplace for music,
sports, and entertainment tickets. We have signed a deal to acquire Stubub,
subject to closing conditions. Despite our rapid growth while revolutionizing
a 100-billion-dollar industry, we maintain our start-up ethos and data-driven,
collaborative culture. We believe that small, cross-functional teams can
achieve extraordinary results. Fans from nearly every country in the world can
find millions of tickets to their favorite events in the language, currency,
and with the device of their choice.

We provide the widest possible choice of tickets to events around the world
and help ticket sellers reach a global audience. viagogo has partnered with
many of the world’s leading brands in sports and entertainment while helping
fans access unforgettable experiences.

We are an equal opportunity employer and value diversity on our team. We do
not discriminate on the basis of race, religion, color, national origin,
gender, sexual orientation, age, marital status, veteran status, or disability
status.

Please email elton.sun@viagogo.com or apply at workatviagogo.com

------
nischal123
Klarity (YC S18) | Frontend Engineer | FULL-TIME | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE
| [https://klaritylaw.com](https://klaritylaw.com)

Klarity (YCombinator S18) is an AI company founded by MIT and Harvard Law
graduates. Klarity is transforming the legal industry by building an AI
contract lawyer that automatically reviews and marks-up contracts for in-house
legal teams of enterprises, including software companies like Salesforce,
Segment, MemSQL, and Zscaler and some of the world’s largest private equity
firms that jointly manage over $750B.

Having raised a large seed round from some of the best angel investors in the
world, we are looking to add a brilliant Frontend Engineer (React.js) to our
team in San Francisco (as employee #9!).

We have spent years working on our NLP platform (demo: klaritylaw.com/nda) and
are looking for someone extremely capable to take singlehanded ownership of
building a sophisticated enterprise web app around it. This is a critical role
for the success of both the product and the company.

You will love this job if you:

\- Thrive in small, cross-functional teams (employee #9!). We are a tightly-
knit team of lawyers and engineers, collectively speaking 10 languages!

\- Enjoy building from scratch and want to own a huge chunk of the codebase.

\- Are excited to learn about cutting edge advancements in NLP/ML.

\- Have a strong passion for user experience and product design

Responsibilities:

\- Complete ownership over building the core enterprise web application from
scratch.

\- Building reusable components that can be utilized across multiple internal
and customer-facing use-cases.

\- Working with the founders to rapidly prototype new product ideas.

Requirements:

\- Strong experience developing modern web apps using React and its
architectural patterns(such as Flux and Redux).

\- Experience working closely with designers and design tools (Sketch,
InVision, Zeplin, etc).

\- An obsession with User Experience.

\- RESTful API design experience.

If you’re interested, please email me (co-founder and CTO) at
nischal@klaritylaw.com.

------
batchfile
Tackle.io | Software Engineers | Remote US

We're hiring on two of our engineering teams!

Fully remote, best practices focused, serverless python & react. (open to
candidates with experience on any modern web frameworks)

Competitive salary & healthcare, equity, 401k, $500 home office reimbursement,
$100/month wellness benefit, $100/month telecom.

Help us redefine how software is bought and sold on cloud marketplaces.

[https://tackle.io/company/careers/](https://tackle.io/company/careers/)

------
bsingh4
iConstituent | Full-stack Engineer, Front-end Engineer, Product Designer |
Washington, DC | ONSITE, REMOTE |
[https://iconstituent.com/](https://iconstituent.com/)

iConstituent has been a leading provider of software solutions for elected
officials for over a decade. We have a loyal client base and are debt free.
However, we are a team of highly motivated engineers and entrepreneurs -
complacency is not an option. We refuse to sit idly by and contribute to the
lack of innovation in the market we serve. We revolutionized our product line
and made the largest internal investment in technology the company has made in
our history. We are continuing to iterate on this promising new product. We
want to redefine how our customers use constituent engagement tools. Be a part
of the ground level of building a fresh approach to software that connects
millions of constituents with their elected officials.

Our stack: Angular 9, Material Design, TypeScript, C#, .NET Core 3, SQL
Server, AWS

The interview process is a phone screen, onsite interview, and a take-home
coding exercise. Competitive pay, full benefits, and an exciting
entrepreneurial environment to work from in Navy Yard. Bonus: the ability to
give your friends and family tours of the U.S. Capitol Building!

Interested? Email engineering@iconstituent.com

------
sabalaba
Lambda | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA (Dogpatch) | Onsite |
Full Time

We're looking for a software engineer who wants to write code at our Deep
Learning workstation and server company. You will:

* Be responsible for the full stack

* Build reliable, scalable, highly available systems

Required Experience:

* Bachelor's degree in technical field (CS, Physics, EE, Math, etc.)

* Extremely comfortable in a Linux/Unix shell

===

We're located in San Francisco 5 minutes away from the 22nd street Caltrain.

Apply to: [https://lambdalabs.com/careers](https://lambdalabs.com/careers)

------
na_ka_na
Apixio | San Mateo ONSITE | Frontend Tech Lead, Backend Tech Lead, Director of
Engineering

At Apixio we are changing the way healthcare uses data. About 80% of
healthcare data is under used because it is too messy or unstructured to
efficiently analyze. The healthcare industry needs technology solutions that
can process this data and extract insights.

We are a profitable mid sized (less than 90) healthcare company. Our stack is
React, Scala, Java, Python, Cassandra, Elastic, Redis. All on AWS.

Email me at sanchay@apixio.com or find me on LinkedIn

------
jkarraker
Alto | San Francisco, CA or Denver, CO | Perm, Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://alto.com](https://alto.com)

Our mission at Alto is to fulfill medicine’s true purpose—to improve quality
of life—for everyone who needs it. We build technology and use empathy to
advance the pharmacy into the modern era and make high-quality healthcare
accessible to all.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/alto](https://www.keyvalues.com/alto)

Here are our open roles:

* Backend Engineer (DEN): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/1972015?gh_jid=197201...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/1972015?gh_jid=1972015&gh_src=90216bc61)

* Backend Engineer (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/1895327?gh_jid=189532...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/1895327?gh_jid=1895327&gh_src=90216bc61)

* Data Engineer (DEN): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/1972027?gh_jid=197202...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/1972027?gh_jid=1972027&gh_src=e6c446df1)

* Engineering Manager (SF): [https://grnh.se/90216bc61](https://grnh.se/90216bc61)

* Frontend Engineer (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/1905985?gh_jid=190598...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/1905985?gh_jid=1905985&gh_src=e6c446df1)

* Infrastructure Engineer (DEN): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/2023674?gh_jid=202367...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/2023674?gh_jid=2023674&gh_src=e6c446df1)

* Software Engineer (SF): [https://grnh.se/e6c446df1](https://grnh.se/e6c446df1)

Tech Stack: React Native, React, Ruby on Rails, Go

------
jrevels
Beacon Biosignals | UI/UX Engineer |Boston, MA | Onsite Available, Remote
Friendly | Full Time

Despite its significant potential for improving patient outcomes, brain
monitoring is still not easily accessible or interpretable in clinical
settings. We're going to fix that, and we'd like you to help.

We're founded by numerical programmers, neuroscientists, ML researchers, and
practicing neurologists who are committed to translating our best-of-breed
clinical research from the lab into hospitals and beyond. We're adamant 1)
that product development goes off the rails without rapid, early feedback from
real users 2) that honest, frequent, and open communication are more
significant contributors to software development than technical wizardry and
3) that differing viewpoints are borne from differing backgrounds, and lack of
diversity contributes to stagnation.

About You:

\- You're an expert in the client-side design and implementation of
responsive, multi-platform web applications.

\- You believe that "looks great" does not necessarily equal "feels
great"...but your favorite applications accomplish both!

\- You know that UX/UI optimization for expert users is a game in which
minuscule details can wreck workflows or convert users to evangelists in equal
measure.

\- You're annoyed that modern websites ship megabytes of unnecessary
dependencies to user's browsers.

\- You have a heavily-exercised workflow for debugging performance issues and
deciding which layer of the stack merits optimization.

\- You recognize the tension in the development feedback loop between client-
and service-side environments, and derive immense satisfaction from improving
development processes to tighten that loop.

\- Your productivity bottleneck constantly switches between "idea-to-mockup
time" and "mockup-to-implementation" time, because you're constantly improving
both in turn.

\- You're excited for your designs to lead to better workflows for clinicians
and better outcomes for patients.

Contact jarrett@beacon.bio/jake@beacon.bio if interested.

P.S. We're also hiring for various Data Engineer/Scientist roles!

------
hiya_jb
Hiya | Seattle, WA, USA | full-time | ONSITE |
[https://hiya.com](https://hiya.com)

Hiya is on a mission to make your mobile calling experience smarter and more
relevant. We work with mobile phone makers and mobile carriers to bring this
innovation to over 100+ million global subscribers and growing.

Our current open positions include:

* Software Development Manager

* Senior Software Engineer - Android

* Lead Product Manager

[https://hiya.com/careers](https://hiya.com/careers)

------
abdelhai
DETA | INTERN | Python | Berlin/Remote DETA
([https://deta.sh/](https://deta.sh/)) is a new type of cloud computer that
empowers devs and teams to simply create, share, and use internet-native
tools, APIs and scripts with zero drudge-work.

We're a company of 3 developers based in Berlin.

We're looking for a junior developer who wants to build (and experiment with)
a next-generation cloud platform.

Email me (Mustafa) if you're interested: mustafa ät deta.sh

------
dmay1028
Zocdoc is a mission driven start-up headquartered in SOHO in NYC. We are at
the forefront of making a better healthcare experience. We are hiring across
all technical disciplines from mobile, data, full stack and product (to name a
few). Please have a look at our careers site below if you're interested!

[https://www.zocdoc.com/about/careers-
list/#jobs](https://www.zocdoc.com/about/careers-list/#jobs)

------
dvieira
Citrine | Redwood City, CA | Multiple Management Positions + Infrastructure |
ONSITE or REMOTE | Full-time

|[https://citrine.io/](https://citrine.io/)

Citrine Informatics is building the enterprise materials R&D platform to help
our customers achieve faster R&D breakthroughs, design cutting edge materials,
and reduce the environmental impact of existing materials.

As part of the backend engineering team, you’ll be helping to build the next
generation platform. You’ll build and maintain services that run materials-
specific machine learning, organize hierarchical materials data, and integrate
with customer hardware - making the end to end process of designing a new
material feel like magic.

Open Positions:

Scientific Software Engineering Manager:
[https://citrine.io/careers/#scientific-software-
engineering-...](https://citrine.io/careers/#scientific-software-engineering-
manager)

Software Engineering Manager: [https://citrine.io/careers/#software-
engineering-manager](https://citrine.io/careers/#software-engineering-manager)

Infrastructure Engineering Lead: [https://citrine.io/careers/#infrastructure-
engineering-lead](https://citrine.io/careers/#infrastructure-engineering-lead)

As an Engineer at Citrine you will collaborate with amazing engineers and
scientists on user-facing product features that help our customers achieve
incredible research breakthroughs.

General job page: [https://citrine.io/careers/](https://citrine.io/careers/)

Some stack buzzwords to give an idea of what we are working with: Scala, Akka,
DynamoDB, S3, PostgreSQL, Athena, ECS

Our customers include some of the world’s largest Fortune 1000 materials and
product companies. Citrine is backed by leading investors including Tencent
Holdings, B&C Holdings, Innovation Endeavors, DCVC (Data Collective), Prelude
Ventures, AME Cloud, XSeed Capital, Morado Ventures, and Ulu Ventures.

Please reach out to Tia (dvieira AT citrine DOT io) if you have any questions.

------
FlorianRappl
smapiot | SW Architects and SW Engineers | ONSITE | Full-time | Munich,
Germany

smapiot ([https://smapiot.com](https://smapiot.com)) is a young startup
focusing on premium IT consulting and on engineering software services in the
IoT and development tooling space. For smapiot the bread and butter business
is the development of cloud native applications featuring reliability,
scalability, and security. Our consulting projects touch a broad functional
spectrum including identity management systems and smart home platforms.

Our technology stack includes C#/.NET, TypeScript/React, Azure, K8s and many
more interesting and leading-edge technologies. Essential to us is a friendly
and collaborative working environment which fosters a constructive and open
discussion culture, while working in an agile and flexible way tailored to our
needs. Within smapiot everyone has a tech background and we are proud of our
experienced architecture team. Regularly we meet up in joint retreats, general
tech discussion sessions, or other team activities.

We are looking for skilled full stack web and backend developers who are keen
on building amazing tools and state-of-the-art solutions. If you have some
work experience in Europe and are attracted by the vision of contributing to
the growth of a young, innovative company, then don't hesitate to apply via
StackOverflow at [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/272468/software-engineer-
for-...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/272468/software-engineer-for-next-gen-
distributed-web-smapiot).

------
silviaxbird
xbird | Senior Android Engineer - Mobile Sensors | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE,
VISA, FULL-TIME | [http://xbird.io](http://xbird.io)

xbird is a medical AI company developing ways to use smartphones and wearable
devices to predict and prevent health risks. Our technology captures data
streams from the built-in sensors of smartphones and wearables, and analyzes
these to detect critical health events before they occur.

We are looking for a Senior Android Engineer to lead our effort on the Android
platform. You will work directly on our core product, which collects mobile
sensor data, stores it, and eventually uploads it to our cloud service for
interpretation. Some of the sensors we work with are accelerometer, gyroscope,
barometer, and magnetometer. You will be responsible for the SDK that gets
integrated into the products of our partners, as well as our own Android apps.

\---- xbird | Senior Machine Learning Engineer - Digital Health | Berlin,
Germany | ONSITE, VISA, FULL-TIME | [http://xbird.io](http://xbird.io)

We are also looking for a Senior Machine Learning Engineer that will help us
build the intelligence behind our systems. Ideally, you don't only have in-
depth knowledge of machine learning to help you do this, but also have the
engineering experience to integrate your solutions into production.

To learn more or apply to either of these positions, please visit
[http://www.xbird.io/jobs/](http://www.xbird.io/jobs/) . If you have any
questions, feel free to ask me directly (<silvia@xbird.io>).

------
jtbarbour
Erias Ventures | Maryland | Software, System, Data Scientists, Data Engineers
| Fulltime | Fully Cleared

Doing cleared work and want to work with a team that reads Hacker News like
you?

Erias Ventures is a startup focused on providing engineering solutions in
support of the national defense mission. We provide industry-leading
compensation and benefits and are looking for entrepreneurial-minded folks to
join our team.

For more info email check out careers.eriasventures.com

------
krashidov
Halp | Boulder, CO Or Denver, CO | Onsite or Remote possible | Halp.com

Halp is a conversational helpdesk system. We built an entirely new internal
helpdesk system architected around conversations, not emails.

We launched about 10 months ago and our usage has been crazy. As a developer,
it’s been really fulfilling building a product that’s used hours a day and is
critical to people’s workplaces.

Send me an email at komran at Halp dot com and I’ll tell you about some of the
hard problems we need Halp with.

------
cyprushire
Mindgeek | www.mindgeek.com | Cyprus/EU | Full-Time | On site

We're the industry leader in online adult entertainment and we run the largest
properties in the industry.

We're looking to hire a Full-stack Javascript developer, our stack is React /
NodeJS.

Find more info and apply here: [https://cyprustechjobs.com/job/web-developer-
javascript-node...](https://cyprustechjobs.com/job/web-developer-javascript-
node-js-nicosia-2)

------
bitfish
stakefish & f2pool | Beautiful Code Creator (Full-stack, Back-end) | REMOTE |
Full time

We are f2pool and stakefish We are a shark and a fish happily swimming
together, creating a unique ecosystem within the crypto space!

The shark, f2pool, is the leading Bitcoin and Ethereum mining pool serving
more than 100 countries! We are home to over 40 PoW cryptocurrencies.

The fish, stakefish, is a leading staking service provider, partnering with
exciting new PoS projects. We provide a fair opportunity for everyone holding
cryptocurrencies to contribute to network security and earn rewards!

We are a truly global team! We are digital nomads coming from more than 12
different countries, working from wherever we want. We have a collective
mission, to provide meaningful services and bring a unique value to users
within the crypto space.

We are looking for fun, curious and committed individuals to swim with us!
Check more about this position and others:
[https://jobs.lever.co/fish](https://jobs.lever.co/fish)

------
XOPJ
Nike | Senior Software Engineer (Front End) | Portland

We are the world's largest sock manufacturer. We also make shoes.

By embedding privacy within every product and experience and by investing in
high quality data, platforms, and models to create unbreakable relationships,
we ensure that as we innovate, we do so with the consumer at the center. We
create the future of sport together.

[http://p.rfer.us/NIKz9pAak](http://p.rfer.us/NIKz9pAak)

------
lordgilman
LeanTaaS | Software Engineer, Data Scientist, Data Engineer, DevOps Engineer,
QA Engineer, Product Manager, Data Analyst | Charlotte, NC or Santa Clara, CA
| Onsite | Fulltime

We're hiring backend Python and Java developers, frontend Angular developers,
QA engineers, data scientists, data engineers, product managers, engineering
managers and more. Job openings can be filled in Santa Clara or Charlotte,
North Carolina.

[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/leantaascom](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/leantaascom)

Everyone complains that our healthcare system is inefficient and costly. If
the idea of working with smart people to actually solve the problem and make
it significantly better for our future generations seems worth your time,
reach out to me directly at hireme@leantaas.com and I'll put you in touch with
the right hiring manager.

We're a Series C funded healthcare tech company based in Silicon Valley
obsessed about making our hospitals more efficient with data science and
machine learning. 65+ healthcare organizations including the likes of
Stanford, Duke, NYP, Dignity, Memorial Sloan Kettering, Tenet and more rely on
our products to lower patient wait times, improve staff satisfaction and
overall financial performance.

Our team includes successful entrepreneurs, engineers, product managers and
data scientists from Google, LinkedIn, Apple, Symantec MIT, Stanford, UC
Berkeley, Google, McKinsey, and more. We've raised $55 million to date from
top tier VCs in Silicon Valley. CBInsights recently named us among the top 100
AI companies in the world.

On the data engineering side, our stack is Airflow/Python. On the web services
side, our stack is Java/Play and Angular 2/Typescript. There's also
Python/Flask products. We're fully cloud hosted on AWS and leverage modern
tooling and automation to produce high quality code - and we ship every week!

Our vision is to build an "Air Traffic Control" for hospitals - a centralized
command and control center that routes the right information to the right
department as patients flow through the system - if we get that right, we'll
be able to significantly make our hospitals more efficient and eliminate
waiting and wastage and solve the problem once and for all.

------
nkantar
sweetgreen (sweetgreen.com) | Data Engineers | Los Angeles, CA | Onsite

sweetgreen is a mission driven company looking to leverage technology to
connect people with fresh, healthy food. We are currently undergoing a major
technological transition to create a data-centric, technology enabled platform
to accomplish our goals, and we could use some help!

We're looking for a core contributor on the data platform/infrastructure team
to help evangelize data in the company by building software and creating new
avenues for the rest of the company to access our data. We consider data to be
our biggest asset to growth, and expect the company to heavily lean on our
data platform to drive company direction and impact decision making.

We are an AWS shop, and our tech stack features a breadth of platforms that
include Redshift, Spark, Kinesis, Snowflake, etc. We are big fans of AWS, and
we sent one of our own to AWS Re:Invent in December to do a brief presentation
of our S3 data lake topology!

Interested? Check out the link below! :)

[https://grnh.se/89906e5d1](https://grnh.se/89906e5d1)

(I work on a sibling team to the one hiring, know the hiring manager well, and
can share more if you're interested: nik.kantar [at] companydomain.)

------
anon176
NoIP | Reno NV | Software Engineer Roles | Full-time | On-site |
noip.com/careers

NoIP.com is a leading provider of Dynamic DNS services with customers
worldwide. NoIP has been in business since 1999 and is currently looking to
expand our team of engineers. Find out more by visiting our careers page.
Mention this post when applying.

Tech Stack: PHP7, Laravel, Vue.js, MySQL, Redis, Sass

Open Positions Include:

Senior Software Engineer SEII Software Engineer SEI Software Engineer
Associate Software Engineer

------
yc-kraln
MBition | Android Domain Architect | Berlin | ONSITE, VISA + Assistance

MBition is building the next generation of infotainment platforms for
Mercedes-Benz vehicles. We are looking for someone with deep experience with
the Android ecosystem, preferably maintenance of an AOSP distribution or
similar, for a leading role defining how we will be supporting Android
applications in future vehicles.

No posting quite yet (soon) but send me an email: jeffrey . katz @ daimler
dotcom :)

------
twistedpair
mabl | Boston, MA | Software Engineer | ONSITE |
[https://mabl.com/careers](https://mabl.com/careers)

Bring AI to software testing at mabl. We provide automatic, self healing
testing of web applications using advanced ML and AI techniques to replace the
tedious and fragile UI testing of yore. Consider us a smarter, auto-healing
Selenium.

We’re a 100% serverless operation built on Google Cloud Platform that rapidly
develops and deploys features on a CI/CD model. We closed our $20MM B round
[1] and need more engineers to add more features and scale our platform.

Our open positions:

\- Head of Product Management

\- Software Engineer

\- Inside Sales Representative

\- Enterprise Sales, Account Executive

\- Demand Gen Lead

Our stack is built with Java 11, TypeScript, ES6, Bash

Drop me (an engineer), any questions joe at-symbol mabl.com, and checkout our
careers site [2]. We can’t wait to work with you.

[1] [https://techcrunch.com/2018/09/18/mabl-
announces-20-million-...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/09/18/mabl-
announces-20-million-series-b-to-bring-automated-qa-to-enterprise-customers/)

[2] [https://www.mabl.com/join-the-team#jobs](https://www.mabl.com/join-the-
team#jobs)

------
ankitvgupta
Reverie Labs (YC W18) | Cambridge/Boston, MA | Cloud, Infra, Full-Stack and
Front-End Software Roles | Onsite |
[https://www.reverielabs.com](https://www.reverielabs.com)

At Reverie Labs, we’re rethinking drug discovery by building a biotech company
that looks and feels like a tech company. We are actively working on several
cancer therapeutics programs (see reverielabs.com/pipeline) and building an
internal platform to accelerate discovery. We’re looking for engineers across
the tech stack from front-end to cloud infrastructure to expand the
computational systems that generate the next era of life-saving treatments for
millions of patients.

If you think you might enjoy any of these types of projects, we’d love to hear
from you!

* Designing cloud infrastructure to serve billions of predictions for machine learning models via Kubernetes on Google Cloud Platform and Amazon Web Services

* Building scalable machine learning infrastructure so that ML engineers can train thousands of models at scale, visualize performance, and analyze results

* Working with Javascript-based data visualization and exploration libraries

* Designing and developing internal tools using the latest web technologies to enable computational chemists to explore molecular properties.

* Connecting Docker-based microservices and serverless scripts to enable automated dataset ingestion pipelines that speed up the pace of model development and serving.

* Writing continuous integration and delivery tools to build new Docker containers, deploy updated models, and distribute code in response to Git hooks or other web events.

* Owning the full development cycle of a product from ideation to implementation to deployment (of course in collaboration with a team!)

We were in the W18 batch of YC and are now based in the biotech hub in
Cambridge, MA. We offer competitive salary and above-market equity. Benefits
include full medical, dental, and vision coverage, flexible vacation policy,
and gym membership.

If you have any questions or want to apply, please reach out to me at
ankit@reverielabs.com (I’m one of the founders), or apply at our website here:
[https://reverielabs.com/careers](https://reverielabs.com/careers).

------
mulholio
Memrise | Frontend Engineer | ONSITE | Full-time | London

Memrise are looking for a Frontend Engineer to join our small, autonomous Web
Squad. Lots of work on an exciting language-learning product with a fresh
stack (TypeScript, Next.js, styled-components).

Apply link here:
[https://apply.workable.com/memrise/j/5422043DFB/](https://apply.workable.com/memrise/j/5422043DFB/)

------
xt508
FoundersCard | Software Engineer | Full-time | Austin, TX | Onsite

We're a membership community offering discounts and events for founders,
entrepreneurs, and business executives.

We're looking for someone with frontend skills and Ruby on Rails experience to
join our team.

Apply at [https://www.indeed.com/job/software-
engineer-4b13e2d4a58ed60...](https://www.indeed.com/job/software-
engineer-4b13e2d4a58ed609)

------
jeiting
RevenueCat (YC S18) | Infrastructure Engineer | SF or Remote | Full-Time

[https://twitter.com/jeiting/status/1233193500906123265](https://twitter.com/jeiting/status/1233193500906123265)

[https://jobs.lever.co/revenuecat/ac2ec053-5a38-4b51-b57e-dac...](https://jobs.lever.co/revenuecat/ac2ec053-5a38-4b51-b57e-dac6a5b080ff)

------
PraetorianSec
Praetorian | Multiple positions | Austin, TX - Washington, DC - REMOTE |
ONSITE, FULL-TIME | [https://www.praetorian.com](https://www.praetorian.com)
Praetorian is a collective of highly technical engineers and developers
offering deep security expertise that is solving the toughest challenges faced
by today’s organizations across an ever-evolving digital threat landscape. Our
solutions enable clients to find, fix, stop and ultimately solve cybersecurity
problems across their entire enterprise and product portfolios. We're rapidly
growing and looking for Engineers with an enthusiasm for security. Come see
why we were voted one of INC's best workplaces of 2019! We offer deep
technical expertise across the following domains: IoT, SaaS Applications,
Mobile Applications, Cloud Infrastructure, Corporate Infrastructure, and
Critical Infrastructure. Hiring for the following roles: Senior Security
Engineer -
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/praetoriancom/view/P...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/praetoriancom/view/P_AAAAAACAADeHVpoI_BD1v9)
Principal CNO Engineer -
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/praetoriancom/view/P...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/praetoriancom/view/P_AAAAAACAADeG6CZ6M86nYn)
Principal Security Engineer -
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/praetoriancom/view/P...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/praetoriancom/view/P_AAAAAACAADeKgRObcfdDXp)
Staff Security Engineer -
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/praetoriancom/view/P...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/praetoriancom/view/P_AAAAAACAADeLNUVmEeA7IG)
Managing Security Engineer -
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/praetoriancom/view/P...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/praetoriancom/view/P_AAAAAACAADeJ0trgXc8o2l)
Practice Manager
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/praetoriancom/view/P...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/praetoriancom/view/P_AAAAAACAADeDVRZOKaVYvm)

------
Hotjar_Rec
A SaaS company in the analytics & feedback market, Hotjar is a successful,
self-funded/bootstrapped, start-up that operates on a fully remote basis, and
with an essential emphasis on personal development.

Hotjar | Software Engineer, Frontend | Remote

Hotjar | Software Engineer, Backend | Remote

Hotjar | Engineering Team Lead | Remote

You can apply for any of our roles via
[https://careers.hotjar.com/](https://careers.hotjar.com/)

------
shiv86
Multiple Software Roles | Chicago/Remote | Full Time |

Hey Folks - We are a early stage startup in the logistics space, with paying
users and have raised a large seed round. To prove out our product market fit
we used php and Laravel. As we move into our growth phase we'll be Shifting
our tech stack to nodejs and react. If you are a strong php developer and/or
are fimilar with laravel reach out at shiv at newtrul [dot] com.

------
skrap
Sense | [https://sense.com](https://sense.com) | Multiple Positions |
Cambridge, MA | ONSITE | Full-time

Sense is trying to make a difference in climate change by making an engaging
product which changes your relationship to your home. Get insights into how
your appliances use energy, know what's on without smart appliances or IoT
hubs, get alerts or automate your home if you like, or just sit back and save
some money and energy.

We have an incredibly productive cross-functional technology team, doing
nearly everything in-house: electrical & mechanical engineering, embedded
linux, DSP, cloud backend, data science and machine learning, mobile and full-
stack web. This means there's incredible opportunities for personal growth.
Basically anything you're interested in learning about, there are experts in-
house.

Sound interesting? Join our team:

* Data Engineer [[https://www.workable.com/j/587503F620](https://www.workable.com/j/587503F620)]

* Backend Software Engineer [[https://www.workable.com/j/D0B053AC9E](https://www.workable.com/j/D0B053AC9E)]

* Mobile Software Engineer - Android [[https://www.workable.com/j/F10ACF74F4](https://www.workable.com/j/F10ACF74F4)]

* Mobile Software Engineer - iOS [[https://www.workable.com/j/604E967DBB](https://www.workable.com/j/604E967DBB)]

* Software QA Engineer [[https://www.workable.com/j/A4DE9F10B8](https://www.workable.com/j/A4DE9F10B8)]

* Other non-engineering positions also available (e.g. Senior Staff Accountant)

[https://sense.com/jobs](https://sense.com/jobs)

Touch base with me (jonah at sense․com) if you want to chat about any of these
positions. I'm currently spending my time working on our embedded platform,
from linux drivers through DSP, data science through cloud connectivity, but I
can put you in touch with folks from other areas of the stack if you want to
learn more.

No recruiters.

------
2T1Qka0rEiPr
byrd ([https://getbyrd.com](https://getbyrd.com)) | Berlin, Germany | Multiple
Roles | Full-time | Visa | Onsite | Logistics / Supply Chain

1) Senior Python Engineer

2) Senior Frontend Engineer

3) Senior Full Stack Engineer

Backend: Python, Flask, PostgreSQL (SQL Alchemy), Heroku / AWS

Frontend: Angular 8, Ngrx, Bootstrap, Material, Karma / Jasmine, AWS S3 /
CloudFront

Apply now: [https://getbyrd.com/en/jobs/](https://getbyrd.com/en/jobs/)

About byrd:

byrd is a logistics start-up which aims to make shipping a simple and
effortless experience.

Fulfillment warehouses and online sellers suffer from old and outdated
software that is un-intuitive and hard to use. We want to change that by using
state of the art technology to disrupt the European logistics industry!

We built a platform that connects multiple partner warehouses with e-commerce
online shops. This logistic network helps our customers to ship more
efficiently than ever before and enables them to provide the same high quality
service such as online giants like Amazon or Zalando.

byrd was founded in 2016, is a successful startup with real customers, and
we’re looking for your help to support us in growing further!

------
ashleywaxman
Asana | San Francisco, New York City, Vancouver [BC] | Onsite |
[https://asana.com/jobs/engineering#jobs](https://asana.com/jobs/engineering#jobs)
Work productively ever after

At Asana Engineering, we aim to build, operate, and scale the most useful
software for the world’s teams. We’re fascinated by productivity and thrive on
solving problems together that help people achieve their most ambitious goals.
We believe in using the best tools for the job, and being mindful about how we
solve problems so that we’re always thinking about the future, while still
doing great things, fast.

We're hiring:

* Product Engineers \- in San Francisco: [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1074861/software-engineerproduc...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1074861/software-engineerproduct) \- in New York City: [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1163890/software-engineerproduc...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1163890/software-engineerproduct) \- in Vancouver: [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1284781/software-engineerproduc...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1284781/software-engineerproduct)

* Infrastructure Engineer in San Francisco: [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/721271/software-engineerinfrast...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/721271/software-engineerinfrastructure)

* Security Engineer in San Francisco: [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1930670/security-engineer](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1930670/security-engineer)

* Head of Data Infrastructure in San Francisco: [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/2036436/head-of-data-infrastruc...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/2036436/head-of-data-infrastructure-)

* Head of Mobile Engineering in San Francisco: [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1347064/head-of-mobile-engineer...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1347064/head-of-mobile-engineering-)

------
asparagui
QuarkWorks | Columbia, Missouri, USA | Full-time | Onsite | Mobile Developer,
Designer

We make mobile applications for companies big and small. Chances are, you've
already used one of our apps!

We are looking to add more full time developers and designers in Columbia, MO!

[https://quarkworks.co/careers/](https://quarkworks.co/careers/)

Fill out the form at the URL above, or email hiring@quarkworks.co directly.

------
johnnymonster
Capital One | Washington DC or Boston | Onsite | Full-time

Looking for software engineers in the Boston or Washington dc area who are
interested in doing something unique at massive scale in the security space!

tech stach: Node.js, Go, React, Mysql/Dynamo, Kubernetes, AWS, Lambda,
Terraform and other related technologies.

Current roles:

* Software Engineer - All Levels (Golang or Nodejs, API & Microservices)

Please reach out to me directly (John): john dot nelson at capitalone dot com

------
laurent_iheart
iHeartRadio | Senior Software Engineer | Nashville, TN (relocations also) |
Full Time

We are looking for detail-oriented software engineers to join our backend
services team. Our team develops the core APIs that power the client
applications used by millions of users daily. We primarily use Scala and
deploy/run our code in Kubernetes. We also create and maintain some data
pipelines to import/export data to other internal consumers. As part of our
team, your responsibilities would include designing/building new features,
maintaining high code quality via tests/code reviews/metrics, and keeping a
focus on continuous improvement on all parts of the development process. Our
team takes prides in having high quality code and developing in a principled
fashion.

Check out the full description at:
[https://grnh.se/d99e74da1](https://grnh.se/d99e74da1)

------
freeflyer
a.i. solutions, FreeFlyer | Washington D.C. area | Onsite | [https://ai-
solutions.com/freeflyer/](https://ai-solutions.com/freeflyer/)

FreeFlyer is a spacecraft mission design software product that is used by
organizations like NASA for planning and operating successful space missions.
We're a small, dedicated team who have built an amazing product that has been
used to support 250+ spacecraft missions around the world.

The FreeFlyer development team is looking to grow to keep up with the needs
for a variety of customers. We have a position open for a C++ developer who
will be focusing on adding new modeling features to our platform. This person
will have the opportunity to work hands-on with computational geometry, data
visualization, and new domain objects that can help our users analyze complex
space missions. This position has a lot of opportunity for personal growth in
the areas of numerical methods, data visualization, compiler/parsing
technologies. If you love space and solving hard problems, please consider
applying!

To learn more about the job position, please visit:
[https://recruiting.ultipro.com/AIS1000AISI/JobBoard/b22b728d...](https://recruiting.ultipro.com/AIS1000AISI/JobBoard/b22b728d-47a6-4550-9005-01c83b9a527f/OpportunityDetail?opportunityId=491f529c-eb65-4977-82fe-83c7ee78368f)

To learn about the types of problems FreeFlyer solves, take a look at our
YouTube channel:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cwau4GrxuUU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cwau4GrxuUU)

Feel free to reach out if you have any questions!

stefan.novak@ai-solutions.com

------
blokje
Zoommedia.ai | Full-Stack (Angular, Python, K8s) | Den Haag (The Netherlands)
| Full-time | ONSITE

At Zoom Media we build custom speech to text models for the media and
entertainment industry. We're looking for developers and data engineers to
join our team and to help out building training pipelines. We are a mean and
lean startup, funded and ready to get running.

For more info or to apply, contact me at rick@zoommedia.ai

------
phxql
QAware | Frontend, Backend | München (Munich) / Mainz, Germany | Full-time,
ONSITE

QAware is a project house with ~115 employees, creating value for enterprise
customers like BMW, Deutsche Telekom, Allianz and more.

We are continuously ranked among the top employers in Germany ([1], [2]). For
more perks, see [3]. I'm working there for 6 years, as my managers are
treating me very well and the projects are (most of the time) interesting. At
the moment I'm working extensively with Kubernetes.

Technologies include (modern) Java, JavaScript, Typescript, Angular, React,
Kubernetes, Spring Boot, JavaEE, Micronaut (of course not all in one
project!).

Office in Munich is close to public transport "Giesing". Office in Mainz is
near public transport "Römisches Theather". Office language is German.

Open Positions:

\- Software engineer:
[https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/softwareingenieurin/](https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/softwareingenieurin/)

\- Software architect:
[https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/softwarearchitektin/](https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/softwarearchitektin/)

\- Project manager: [https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/it-
projektleiterin/](https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/it-projektleiterin/)

\- IT Consultant: [https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/it-
beraterin/](https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/it-beraterin/)

Questions? Contact me at moritz (dot) kammerer (at) qaware (dot) de

[1] [https://www.kununu.com/de/qaware](https://www.kununu.com/de/qaware)

[2] [https://www.qaware.de/news/great-place-to-work-
deutschlands-...](https://www.qaware.de/news/great-place-to-work-deutschlands-
beste-arbeitgeber-2020/)

[3]
[https://www.qaware.de/unternehmen/#kennzahlen](https://www.qaware.de/unternehmen/#kennzahlen)

~~~
amrx431
Are non Germans not eligible? The job description is in German.

~~~
phxql
Office language is german - unsure if there are exceptions from the rule. You
could send an email to jobs (at) qaware (dot) de and ask :)

------
niark
Locomotive.eu | Full-Stack (React, React Native, NodeJS) | Paris (France) |
Full-time | ONSITE

At Locomotive, we're building a SaaS solution to empower local businesses.
We're looking for a couple of full-stack developers to join a high-growth
journey in its early days and be part of the core team. We can help with visa
application.

For more informations or to apply, please reach me at guillaume@locomotive.eu

------
jordancalder
BrightBytes | Sr. Software Engineer | Remote (US) | Perm, Full Time

BrightBytes, the leading end-to-end data management solution for education
organizations. Looking for individuals with experience building and
maintaining production-level web applications and services. Experience w Ruby,
Rails; JS, ReactJS needed.

Email resume to jordan at brightbytes dot net.

------
john_s2i
start2impact | Senior Engineers (full stack) | Onsite (Rome) or Remote (Italy)
| Full Time

We are looking for experienced Javascript/Typescript Full Stack Engineers to
join our new in-house development team. This is full-time placement with
tremendous opportunities for professional and personal growth.

=== Who we are ===

start2impact is a web platform that provides young people with theoretical and
practical training and job offers to advance their career in innovation in
over 200 startups and large companies that are changing the world.

You will work for the startup chosen by Facebook to create jobs in innovation
and awarded at national (Italy) and European level as one of the startups with
the highest social impact. In the past few months, we have created over 100
jobs.

=== Hard skills ===

\- Javascript and Typescript (front- and back-end)

\- React (native is a plus)

\- HTML/CSS

\- PostgreSQL

\- Some Ruby & Rails knowledge

=== Soft skills ===

\- Excellent communication and problem solving skills.

\- Organizational skills and effective time management.

\- The experience in previous startups is a plus.

You check the platform at
[https://www.start2impact.it](https://www.start2impact.it) and reach us out at
gherardo@start2impact.com

------
isabel32
keylight GmbH | Berlin, Germany| Onsite | Full-time

keylight is a software provider and technology implementation expert within
the Subscription Economy. We help our clients to build long-lasting customer
relationships with their subscribers through our flagship software,
Subscription Suite. We love making subscription business models work!

We are hiring:

\- Senior Frontend Developers:
[https://angel.co/l/2o5dkj](https://angel.co/l/2o5dkj) \- Full Stack Software
Engineers: [https://angel.co/l/2o5dmi](https://angel.co/l/2o5dmi) \- IT
Project Managers: [https://angel.co/l/2octme](https://angel.co/l/2octme)

For more information visit:
[https://www.keylight.de/careers-20](https://www.keylight.de/careers-20)

Our tech stack is mainly Angular, Typescript, Redux, Node.js, etc.

Interview process: video calls and onsite technical interviews.

We are looking forward to talking with you.

Warm greetings from Berlin :D

------
josiepappas
BitMEX | San Francisco | VISA | On-Site | bitmex.com/careers

What is BitMEX - and why do we exist?

BitMEX is a derivatives trading platform that offers investors opportunities
using only Bitcoin. We are not a spot exchange where you can buy Bitcoin with
USD or other fiat currencies. Across the globe, and particularly in Asia, we
have over half a million open accounts, of which approximately 100,000 belong
to active users. Effectively, BitMEX offers commercial hedgers, Bitcoin
miners, and professional and retail traders the ability to speculate on the
price of Bitcoin, and to exchange Bitcoin risk, with other market participants
on a level playing field. Our platform was developed by ex-bankers who were
(and are) well-versed in computer science, financial engineering, and
traditional finance. BitMEX launched in 2014 and subsequently has grown to
become one of the most important marketplaces in the crypto space.

Our hottest positions are listed below. Please apply if you are interested in
learning more. For questions, reach out to people@bitmex.com

Security Engineer, Cryptography
[https://grnh.se/45c713972](https://grnh.se/45c713972), Sr Application
Security Engineer [https://grnh.se/1cf8b9442](https://grnh.se/1cf8b9442),
Senior Software Engineer (API)
[https://grnh.se/499fb4222](https://grnh.se/499fb4222)

------
bastienbeurier
Lazy Lantern (YC S19) | Software Engineer | Onsite in Paris, France | Full-
time | VISA sponsorship

We work on autonomous product analytics.

Technical challenges entail sophisticated data-capture SDKs, scaled data
infrastructure, multiple AI use cases (e.g. screen recognition).

Founders are ex-Uber senior/staff engineers.

Our work-style is flexible but committed.

We offer above-market pay and equity.

Reach out to bb@lazylantern.com if you're interested to know more!

------
vamoselblox
:elblox | Olten, Switzerland | Onsite | AWS DevOps Engineer | Valid working
permission in the EU or Switzerland necessary

Our mission is to reshape how green energy is perceived, transacted and
managed. The future of energy production is renewable and decentral – and so
will be its exchange and coordination powered by digital technology.

Please contact jobs@elblox.com directly with a CV and cover letter.

------
NewsNow
Web Developers / Full Stack Developers / News Algorithm Developers / Back End
Software Engineers | NewsNow.co.uk | 100% remote (UK residents only) | Full-
time, permanent

We are a top ten UK media publisher, with a website loved by millions: a
technology company at heart with industry-leading success metrics propelled by
a highly experienced multi-disciplinary engineering team that can afford to
run lean. Which means today, we offer all the excitement and agility of a
start-up, but with the stability and benefits of an established business —
we’re still a company where everyone gets to make a massive impact!

Our mission: to democratise and disrupt the market for news. Today, we have
major plans for growth, both here in the UK and abroad, and to create even
more social capital out of what has been an extremely successful platform:
through increased editorial direction, curating credible but independent
journalism, as well as through computational approaches to identifying the
best news to show our users.

We currently have these opportunities:

\- As a /Fully Remote Web Developer/, you’ll write the logic that drives the
UI, and integrate new UI with back-end data. You’ll also work on a wide array
of other UI/UX, SEO, and content integration challenges.

\- As a /Fully Remote Full Stack Developer/, you’ll be expected to contribute
authoritatively towards product development projects throughout the entire
software stack: from database and infrastructure installation and
configuration, through writing business logic and prototyping website
presentation, to developing our bespoke programmatic advertising technologies.

\- As a /Fully Remote News Algorithm Developer/, you’ll develop automated
curation algorithms that will produce the content for a new homepage format.

\- As a /Fully Remote Back End Software Engineer/, your projects will largely
be server-side. You will bring a sophisticated approach to problem solving,
finding ways to achieve objectives while addressing scalability challenges and
security concerns.

All London positions are based at our centrally-located head office. All fully
remote roles are open to UK residents only.

If you think you’re a fit for any of these roles, please apply online.
[http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/](http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/)

------
curbflow
curbFlow | REMOTE | Sr. Backend Engineer, Lead ML Engineer, Computer Vision
engineer | Full-time | www.curbflow.com

curbFlow's mission is to bring order to the chaos of our city streets, and
we're beginning with the most painful part of the passenger and delivery
experience: pickups and drop-offs at the curb. Since the advent of on-demand
services, demand for the curbside has far outstripped its supply, causing
record congestion, unsafe behavior and lack of equity on city curbsides.
curbFlow solves this by acting as the air traffic control tower for the city
curb, sourcing supply from municipalities and demand from commercial
operators, like existing customers UPS and DoorDash.

We’re a remote-first company, though we have small hubs in SF, DC, and NYC for
people who prefer an office environment. We primarily develop in python and
node.

Sr. Backend Engineer - You’d be working on the backend for our mobile apps,
aggregating data from our edge computer vision devices and writing the core
logic for our reservation system.

Lead ML Engineer - You’d be writing data pipelines and setting up test and
monitoring infrastructure that would help us train the next generation of CV
models. We’re looking for someone who has experience in the roll, and who
would be comfortable leading ML and Data engineering as the company grows.

Computer Vision engineer - Open call for various levels, we’re looking for
people with passion and a strong track record of using academic learnings in
real-world scenarios.

We have a general posting below, please state which of these rolls you are
interested in applying for.

Please apply through lever:
[https://jobs.lever.co/curbflow/a6986263-ac56-45f8-81a9-2cbb8...](https://jobs.lever.co/curbflow/a6986263-ac56-45f8-81a9-2cbb8dfba7a4)

------
hairysmelly
Nova Credit (YC W12) | San Francisco, CA or New York, NY | Onsite |
[https://www.novacredit.com](https://www.novacredit.com)

Despite having built substantial credit in their home countries, millions of
immigrants have difficulty accessing credit cards, loans, mortgages, and
leases without domestic credit. Nova Credit enables newcomers to share their
credit history from their home country with financial service providers and
others, unlocking new consumers for lenders, and new futures for immigrants.
We are ~50 people and have raised $50M in Series B funding from Kleiner
Perkins, Canapi Ventures, Index Ventures, General Catalyst, Sound Ventures,
and NYCA Partners.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/nova-credit](https://www.keyvalues.com/nova-credit)

Here are our open roles:

\- Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/7079e859-c78c-418e-82bf-f47da...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/7079e859-c78c-418e-82bf-f47daeb9a67c?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

\- Sales Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/a99f124a-d37e-4d1e-a89d-f1138...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/a99f124a-d37e-4d1e-a89d-f11385f285c5?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

\- IT:
[https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/c8bff5d0-0c91-4079-b4c9-bfb80...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/c8bff5d0-0c91-4079-b4c9-bfb80f43c826?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

\- Head of Product: [https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/5c9bcb0e-2223-41ee-
ab59-7dec5...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/5c9bcb0e-2223-41ee-
ab59-7dec5c06ef3c?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

\- Product Design Intern:
[https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/c39aad2a-f566-4dd0-bd5f-43132...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/c39aad2a-f566-4dd0-bd5f-4313295227ca?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

Tech Stack: Node.js, Postgres, AWS, Terraform, Ansible, React

------
vinniejames
Goldman Sachs / Software Dev / NYC / [https://GS.com](https://GS.com)

The GS innovation lab, Accelerate, is looking to hire talented developers to
help build the future of the alternative investments industry.

Frontend, backend, devops roles available:

[https://lnkd.in/eSRsaCf](https://lnkd.in/eSRsaCf)

------
ejfinneran
Rigado | Portland, OR | ONSITE |
[https://www.rigado.com/careers/](https://www.rigado.com/careers/)

Rigado builds hardware and software to collect BLE sensor data and push it to
cloud.

We are looking for a senior backend engineer to help drive the system that
connects, monitors and manages our fleet of devices on customer networks.

------
Tessian
Tessian | London | On-Site | Visa Sponsorship (all roles!) Tessian is building
the first Human Layer Security platform.

Security Engineer - Lead

We are looking for an experienced Security Engineer to come in and help take
our security processes to the next level. You'll have great coding skills & a
breadth of experience, as well as wanting to get your hands dirty and dig into
the workings of our systems.

[https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/194975bf-8a5e-4772-8292-da34dc...](https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/194975bf-8a5e-4772-8292-da34dc98d3ef?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Product Manager

Product Managers at Tessian help empower engineering teams to build amazing
products for our customers. We are looking for someone with 2+ years of
experience scaling and shipping products at high-growth technology companies.

[https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/f14e0071-1873-40d4-b785-f5fcd3...](https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/f14e0071-1873-40d4-b785-f5fcd391428d?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Head of Data Science

The Data Science team built the product at Tessian, we couldn't exist without
our machine learning models. We’re searching for a leader who is excited about
the opportunities and challenges that come with deploying real-time production
models and who wants to help us develop a world-class data science brand by
building out and developing an already successful team.

[https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/c5a15221-c584-4c6a-ab8a-28aabc...](https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/c5a15221-c584-4c6a-ab8a-28aabc6ee1ac?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Senior Product Designer

Product Designers at Tessian work closely with our autonomous, cross-
functional engineering teams to deliver amazing experiences for our customers.
If you have 3+ years experience working and collaborating with engineering
teams in dynamic environments please get in touch.

[https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/e508b8eb-8c74-4a5a-95b1-a83108...](https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/e508b8eb-8c74-4a5a-95b1-a83108d27680?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

------
renbef
Newsadoo | JVM Backend || Data Engineer | Austria

Growing news startup, Series A stage. Working on a new way to read news
online.

Subscription model incoming.

International team, eager to learn and grow together.

[https://angel.co/company/newsadoo](https://angel.co/company/newsadoo)

[https://newsadoo.com](https://newsadoo.com)

------
randomwalker
Princeton University Center for Information Technology Policy | Princeton, NJ
| Onsite | Full Time

Princeton CITP is a leading research center at the intersection of technology
and public policy. We've conducted groundbreaking work on privacy, government
surveillance, net neutrality, algorithmic fairness, dark patterns, and other
high-profile topics.
[https://citp.princeton.edu/](https://citp.princeton.edu/)

We're hiring a data scientist who will collaborate with our world-class
faculty, fellows, and students on interdisciplinary research projects and
policy impact. If you live in New York City or New Jersey, are passionate
about the societal impact of technology, and have an impressive resume in data
science (broadly conceived), we want to hear from you.

Application:
[https://puwebp.princeton.edu/AcadHire/apply/application.xhtm...](https://puwebp.princeton.edu/AcadHire/apply/application.xhtml?listingId=15201)

FAQ: [https://citp.princeton.edu/about/hiring/faculty-
staff/faqs-s...](https://citp.princeton.edu/about/hiring/faculty-staff/faqs-
sdx/)

------
linuxlizard
Cradlepoint | Boise, ID, USA | Full Time | ONSITE

Business continuity and networking products.

[https://cradlepoint.com/company/careers](https://cradlepoint.com/company/careers)

SaaS Python AWS Embedded Linux IoT

Disclaimer: I am just an engineer here at Cradlepoint, not responsible for
hiring. But I enjoy working here and wanted to spread the word.

------
dustingetz
Come join a remote Clojure SWAT team of master devs, to build interactive
tools that bring simple/easy Clojure programming to millions of people who
can't program today. Funded by contracts in both Healthcare and Education. The
work is part general consulting and part product. Come work on Hyperfiddle
with us! dustin@hyperfiddle.net

------
doque
joyn.de | Full Time | ONSITE/REMOTE (London, UK and Munich, GER)

We're building a streaming & Live-TV platform for the European market in order
to connect content providers with users across all of Europe. We build apps
for all web & mobile platforms including TVs.

Our engineering department is hiring for multiple teams: React, GraphQL,
Android, SRE and Data Science. You will have plenty of opportunity to get to
know new teams and technologies, as we value end-to-end ownership of features
and T-shaped profiles. Our stack includes Typescript, React, NextJS, Kotlin,
Python, Java and Scala (and more!) all running on AWS.

We welcome junior applicants, depending on the role. Some roles are
considering remote candidates, best to ask during your application.

If interested, check out our open positions
([https://jobs.lever.co/joyn](https://jobs.lever.co/joyn)) or write directly
to remote.jobs@joyn.de.

------
CalumJEadie
accuRx | Software Engineers, Security Engineers, System Administrators |
London, UK | ONSITE
[https://www.accurx.com/careers](https://www.accurx.com/careers)

accuRx’s mission is to be the communications platform that brings patients and
their healthcare teams together; helping make patients healthier and
caregivers happier.

Currently, we let GP practices communicate with their patients, team and other
organisations.

We’ve grown from being used in a handful of organisations at the beginning of
2018, to now being used in over half of England's GP practices that send over
90,000 messages a day to patients – improving care and saving staff over half
an hour each day.

Over the next 12 months we'll be releasing new products in GP practices,
hospitals and pharmacies. Speak with us to find out more :)

Apply here: [https://www.accurx.com/careers](https://www.accurx.com/careers)

------
jmccarthy
strongDM | All Roles! Go / Golang | REMOTE (core hours ~US timezones, any
latitude) | Full-time | [https://www.strongdm.com](https://www.strongdm.com)
strongDM is an identity-aware proxy for managing and auditing access to
databases, k8s, and other servers. We build secure, high-throughput networking
systems in Go.

We're a fully remote (UTC -4 to -7), but close-knit team. We have high
standards and high levels of respect for each other and our customers.

Current roles:

* Senior Software Engineer (Golang, distributed systems)

* Lead Engineer / Engineering Manager

* Product Manager

* Product Designer

* IT & Security / Compliance Manager

If this sounds like the type of work and the type of environment that would
suit you, send me (Justin, co-founder & CTO) a note at justin@strongdm.com or
jump on my calendar at:
[https://calendly.com/justinsdm/intro](https://calendly.com/justinsdm/intro)

------
rogueleaderr
Survata | Lead Big Data Engineer, Sr. Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco |
Full-time, Will Sponsor | ONSITE or REMOTE (PST timezone compatible)

About Survata:

Survata is a YC/venture-funded startup that helps large enterprises plan,
measure, and optimize brand advertising campaigns. We offer a comprehensive
set of tools that help our Fortune 500 clients to understand and improve how
they’re perceived in the marketplace, how aware consumers are of the value
they provide, and how much consumers trust them to provide the value they
promise.

About the Role:

Survata has already built an excellent backend system for gathering and
statistically analyzing data on consumer sentiment. But our revenue and client
list are growing fast, which means we've got to adapt to new levels of scale
in our data pipelines. We also are building out a suite of interactive,
visually compelling, self-serve analytical tools to help marketers ask and
answer sophisticated strategic questions (and visually communicate their
results to internal stakeholders).

We need experienced technical leaders to work on our data pipelines, our Web
API, and our React/Redux-based data visualization dashboard.

See and apply for these roles open roles at
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/survata/jobs/4581523002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/survata/jobs/4581523002)
and
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/survata/jobs/4534165002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/survata/jobs/4534165002)
or email me: george@survata.com

------
petergrassi
Fast.co| FE Software Engineer | Onsite | Full Time or Contract Hey folks.
We're a fun startup on 9th and Harrison in SF building a password free
checkout. Looking for FE React devs for either contract or FT. On the BE,
developers that are familiar with Go. Email me direct at Peter@fast.co if
you're interested.

------
ctdean
Treasury Prime (YC W18) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://treasuryprime.com](https://treasuryprime.com)

Treasury Prime is transforming banking for the 21st Century. We partner with
banks to build the technology to enable this new wave of fintech startups.
Through simple, unified APIs, we are modernizing the economy.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/treasury-prime](https://www.keyvalues.com/treasury-
prime)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Software Engineer:
[https://treasuryprime.com/careers/eng/senior/](https://treasuryprime.com/careers/eng/senior/)

\- Frontend Software Engineer:
[https://treasuryprime.com/careers/eng/frontend/](https://treasuryprime.com/careers/eng/frontend/)

\- Backend Software Engineer:
[https://treasuryprime.com/careers/eng/backend/](https://treasuryprime.com/careers/eng/backend/)

Tech Stack: Clojure, React, Postgres, AWS, Git

------
searchnurture
Search Nurture | Remote Only (US) | Full-time

Search Nurture is a full-service digital marketing agency with a focus on B2B
Tech & eCommerce expansion for CPG companies. We are currently looking for an
SEO Account Manager. Search Nurture offers competitive pay,
medical/dental/vision, and the ability to work with a remote-first team.

------
allockaware
newline (formerly Fullstack.io) | Book author | Remote | Part Time |
[https://www.newline.co/write-a-book](https://www.newline.co/write-a-book)
Earn on order of $50k/year by writing a programming book. We’re the authors of
Fullstack React, ng-book, Fullstack Vue and we’re looking to work with authors
like you to write a few new books this year. Our books sell very well because:
- We go way beyond API docs and teach everything you need to know to build
real apps. - We guarantee the books and code are up to date. \- We invest in
marketing the books (and have an active email list of over 100k)

\- We love the topics we write about and aim to create something remarkable
every time.

If you decided to self-publish, you may find the marketing is more than
writing the book. We have an audience, and we know what they want to read - so
when your book is done, we already have people who want to buy it.

If you decide to go with a “traditional” publisher, you may be given a
mediocre editor, write your book in MS Word (ha), and earn 5-15% in royalties.
With us, our editors (me) are programmers first, our tooling is dev-friendly,
and our royalties are split 50/50\. (For scale, the author of Fullstack Vue
earned $20k on the opening weekend, Fullstack D3 even more.)

We’re looking to write content about JavaScript, Building Full-stack web apps,
ASP.NET Core, Serverless, Python, Kubernetes, Elixir, Blazor etc. Anything up
and coming.

If this sounds like something you’d be interested in, fill out the form linked
below. Looking forward to hearing from you!

[https://www.newline.co/write-a-book](https://www.newline.co/write-a-book)

(I've talked more about our economics of writing books here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17015117](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17015117))

------
jashmenn
newline (formerly Fullstack.io) | Book author | Remote | Part Time |
[https://www.newline.co/write-a-book](https://www.newline.co/write-a-book)
Earn on order of $50k/year by writing a programming book. We’re the authors of
Fullstack React, ng-book, Fullstack Vue and we’re looking to work with authors
like you to write a few new books this year. Our books sell very well because:
- We go way beyond API docs and teach everything you need to know to build
real apps. - We guarantee the books and code are up to date. \- We invest in
marketing the books (and have an active email list of over 100k)

\- We love the topics we write about and aim to create something remarkable
every time.

If you decided to self-publish, you may find the marketing is more than
writing the book. We have an audience, and we know what they want to read - so
when your book is done, we already have people who want to buy it.

If you decide to go with a “traditional” publisher, you may be given a
mediocre editor, write your book in MS Word (ha), and earn 5-15% in royalties.
With us, our editors (me) are programmers first, our tooling is dev-friendly,
and our royalties are split 50/50\. (For scale, the author of Fullstack Vue
earned $20k on the opening weekend, Fullstack D3 even more.)

We’re looking to write content about JavaScript, Building Full-stack web apps,
AWS, DevOps, Angular, React, ASP.NET Core, Serverless, Python, Elixir, Data
Science etc. Anything up and coming.

If this sounds like something you’d be interested in, fill out the form linked
below. Looking forward to hearing from you!

[https://www.newline.co/write-a-book](https://www.newline.co/write-a-book)

(I've talked more about our economics of writing books here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17015117](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17015117))

------
ajschumacher
General Dynamics Mission Systems / Deep Learning Analytics Center of
Excellence | Data Scientist / Software Engineer | DC area / REMOTE

Machine learning / deep learning research and implementation

Job req posted at three experience levels:

[http://bit.ly/dlateam](http://bit.ly/dlateam)

------
mattdennewitz
Muck Rack is looking for software engineers with with demonstrable search and
NLP experience, preferably at a large scale, to join our fast-growing New York
(and very remote-friendly) SaaS startup. You will help us turn text from
hundreds of millions of documents and tweets into exciting new features for
our users. Responsibilities include designing and tuning search at Muck Rack,
prototyping and developing NLP models for parsing, classification, and
information extraction, and improving critical parts of Muck Rack’s powerful
content intelligence pipeline.

Our relevant tech stack includes Python 3, Django, Celery, MySQL, Redis, and
Elasticsearch.

About Us: Our mission is to make journalists, PR pros and marketers more
successful. Muck Rack offers tools that help media professionals find and
contact the most relevant journalists for their stories, and monitor how their
stories perform. Muck Rack offers a very flexible remote working policy. We
strongly believe if you let responsible people handle their own work on their
own priorities and timeline, not only will you produce better work, but you
will be a happier employee! We are devoted to our wonderful customers,
transparent with one another, take ownership over our work, and remain
resilient when presented with challenges. We offer eligible employees access
to quality health insurance and 401(k) plans, your choice of equipment, a
generous vacation policy, personal development, and more. Muck Rack was also
listed as one of Crain's Top 100 Places in New York to work!

If this is you, let’s talk!

Apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/muckrack/jobs/4250275002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/muckrack/jobs/4250275002)

------
indebanvdhamer
wearereasonablepeople | Rotterdam, The Netherlands | Senior NodeJS developer |
ONSITE

We design and develop web applications, mobile solutions, API's, Internet of
Things platforms and much, much more. We specialise in rapid prototyping and
small to medium scale production applications. We use NodeJS, Docker, AWS,
Azure and more. We use the power of functional programming and we love to
share knowledge!

For more information: take a look at
[https://wearereasonablepeople.homerun.co/senior-backend-
deve...](https://wearereasonablepeople.homerun.co/senior-backend-developer)
and hit that apply button if you're interested! Our website:
[https://wearereasonablepeople.com/](https://wearereasonablepeople.com/)

------
danishabdullah
spaceOS | Multiple Positions | Full-time | On-site/Remote | Berlin, Warsaw,
Amsterdam | [https://spaceOS.io](https://spaceOS.io)

spaceOS is building the API for commercial real estate. We believe the future
of workspaces everywhere is flexible, human centric and mobile and to disrupt
the biggest asset class on the planet with great technology is the opportunity
of a life time. We are already present in 16 countries and shaping the working
lives of thousands of people and we have just begun.

We are hiring for following roles: \- Full-stack Engineer (RoR and Angular 8+)
\- Backend Engineer (RoR) \- Frontend Engineer (Angular/Typescript) \- iOS
Engineer (Swift) \- Android Engineer (Kotlin) \- Systems Engineer (Linux,
Kubernetes, AWS)

Techstack: RoR, Angular 8, Swift, Kotlin, React Native, AWS

Contact me at danish _@_ spaceOS (dot) io

------
meltemz
causaLens | Front End Developer | Python Engineer | Data Scientist
(Commercial) | Data Scientist (Research) | Quantitative Analyst| Full-time |
London | www.causalens.com

We are looking for a motivated and high-achieving Data Scientists, and Python
Engineers based in London to join a team commercialising the next-generation
machine learning technology.

This is a full-time placement with significant opportunities for personal
development. We offer an intellectually stimulating environment, work within
an interdisciplinary team and an inclusive culture. We are a high-calibre,
mission-driven team building a technology that improves our World.

Core requirements are:

-Strong academic record (PhD & PostDoc preferred)

-Very advanced quantitative skills in machine learning/statistics/mathematics or similar fields

-Ability to translate advanced machine learning algorithms into code (Python preferred)

------
wonolo
Wonolo | DevOps | Toronto, ON or REMOTE (US) | www.wonolo.com Wonolo, which
stands for Work Now Locally, is disrupting the $75bn temporary staffing
industry. We have built a dynamic tech-enabled marketplace that connects
businesses that need extra workers on a temporary or seasonal basis with
hundreds of thousands of underemployed workers in local markets all across the
country. Our mission is to empower the in-demand workforce to make work
fulfilling and flexible for everyone. We are backed by leading investors
including Sequoia Capital, Bain Capital Ventures, DAG Ventures, among others.

Link to the job description:
[https://jobs.lever.co/wonolo/fc52fb2f-bf4e-4b15-8e09-6e415ff...](https://jobs.lever.co/wonolo/fc52fb2f-bf4e-4b15-8e09-6e415ff..).

Other open positions in Toronto, ON and San Francisco, CA include Full-Stack
Developers, Product Managers and Data Analysts.
[https://www.wonolo.com/careers](https://www.wonolo.com/careers)

Apply online or email your GitHub profile and LinkedIn to
hackernewsjobs@wonolo.com

------
cdubzzz
Cascade Public Media
([https://www.cascadepublicmedia.org/](https://www.cascadepublicmedia.org/)) |
Seattle, WA | Agile Project Manager | Full-time | ONSITE

Cascade Public Media is KCTS 9
([https://www.kcts9.org/](https://www.kcts9.org/)) and Crosscut.com
([https://crosscut.com/](https://crosscut.com/)) in Seattle, WA. We're working
to expand our digital team with a shift in focus from broadcast TV to
Internet-based video platforms and we need support in managing multiple
digital projects. Our development team is light (one backend dev (me), one
frontend dev and occasional ICs as needed) but we are also hoping to expand
that team in 2020.

To apply: [https://www.cascadepublicmedia.org/careers/opening/agile-
pro...](https://www.cascadepublicmedia.org/careers/opening/agile-project-
manager)

Email me directly (via HN profile) for more info/questions.

------
gabelerner
kernel | Los Angeles, CA / Culver City, CA | Full Time | Onsite | Engineering

Kernel is looking for talented embedded, hardware, and software engineers! We
are building next generation, non-invasive, mind/body/machine interfaces
(MBMIs). Our team of neuroscientists, engineers, and physicists are working on
the frontier, pioneering in multiple fields. The technology we’re building
will improve how we address mental disease and dysfunction and usher in a new
era of exploring, improving and evolving our cognition. Neuroscience is the
new rocket science.

Contact me directly at gabe.lerner@kernel.co (i lead software) to learn more
or apply via
[https://jobs.lever.co/kernel-2/](https://jobs.lever.co/kernel-2/).

------
HiringatSM
A Stealthmode start-up in the AI/Healthcare space is looking for the
following:

-UX Researcher

-Product Manager: Healthcare experience required

-Signal Radar Signal Processing Engineering: Familiar with radar systems, including FMCW, MIMO, beamforming, etc. Proficiency in C/C++, Matlab, and Python.

Please email resumes to hiring@stealthmode.co

------
cabreraustwo
ustwo | Sr. iOS Developer | New York, NY | Full-Time or Freelance | Onsite |
ustwo.com

ustwo has always been at the forefront of new technology and design. Our
mission is to create digital experiences that have a meaningful impact on the
world. We are currently looking for a Senior iOS Developer to help craft
innovative work for a leading global athletic brand. You'll partner with an
amazing team working on a well-loved app experience for one of the biggest,
most kick-ass brands on the planet and have a blast doing it.

This is an onsite position based in our NYC studio in the Financial District.
Freelance and Full-Time applications are welcome!

Apply here: [https://grnh.se/aac1fd5e2](https://grnh.se/aac1fd5e2)

------
nevon
Instabox | Stockholm, Sweden | Full-time | ONSITE, VISA |
[https://instabox.se/](https://instabox.se/) Instabox
([https://instabox.se/](https://instabox.se/)) is a growing tech startup that
wants to change the logistics industry. We deliver your parcel to one of our
smart lockers, seven days a week, as it should be. You pick it up on the same
day using a pin code, without ever having to spend a second waiting in line.

We are an engineering team of 18, working across the stack, ranging from our
iOS and Android apps to the code running on our smart lockers. Our stack is
primarily based on Javascript (NodeJS/React), Python and Go, with MongoDB as
our primary data store. We are located close to Medborgarplatsen in central
Stockholm, where you will work together with a close-knit team of product-
focused and motivated developers. In addition to the software focused roles,
we are also looking for an industrial engineer to help us develop our hardware
and physical automation (improving our locker designs for other environments
and use-cases, figuring out how to sort hundreds of thousands of packages per
week, dealing with bags etc.)

You can read more about the open roles as well as us and what we offer at:

\- Backend Developer: [https://jobb.instabox.se/jobs/820207-backend-
developer](https://jobb.instabox.se/jobs/820207-backend-developer)

\- Frontend Developer: [https://jobb.instabox.se/jobs/816472-frontend-
developer](https://jobb.instabox.se/jobs/816472-frontend-developer)

\- Senior Engineer, Testing and Reliability:
[https://jobb.instabox.se/jobs/826207-senior-engineer-
testing...](https://jobb.instabox.se/jobs/826207-senior-engineer-testing-and-
reliability)

\- Data Engineer: [https://jobb.instabox.se/jobs/841293-data-
engineer](https://jobb.instabox.se/jobs/841293-data-engineer)

\- Industrial Engineer: [https://jobb.instabox.se/jobs/830980-industrial-
engineer](https://jobb.instabox.se/jobs/830980-industrial-engineer)

Apply directly via the links about. If you have any questions, feel free to
email me directly at tommy [at] instabox.se. Please attach your resume and any
relevant links (Github, LinkedIn etc.)

------
johnxie
Taskade (YC S19) | San Francisco + Singapore | Onsite or Remote |
[[https://www.taskade.com](https://www.taskade.com)]

Taskade is building the unified workspace for distributed teams. Manage tasks,
write notes, and video chat, in one unified tool.

We are reimagining the future of work, remote collaboration, and team
productivity.

Our mission is simple, to help teams get work done, faster and smarter.

Here is our story:
[https://www.taskade.com/about](https://www.taskade.com/about)

Example use cases:
[https://www.taskade.com/templates](https://www.taskade.com/templates)

Our team updates: [http://blog.taskade.com](http://blog.taskade.com)

    
    
      Here are our open roles:
    
       * Full Stack Software Engineer --- React, Redux, GraphQL, NodeJS, Postgres
    
       * Front-end Software Engineer --- HTML/CSS, React, Redux
    
       * UX / Product Designer --- Sketch, Figma, Adobe Creative Suite
    
    
     Our Tech Stack:
    
       * Back End: NodeJS, Postgres, Redis, Elastic, Socket.IO
    
       * Front End: ReactJS, GraphQL
    
       * DevOps: Kubernetes
    
       * Cloud: AWS, GCP
    
       * Mobile: iOS, Android, React-Native
    
       * Desktop: ElectronJS
    
    
    

️ Key Traits:

    
    
       * Passion for productivity tools and remote collaboration
    
       * Excellent problem-solving abilities
    
       * Ability to learn and adapt
    
    
    

To learn more about who we are, our culture, and whether Taskade is the right
place for you, please ping me at john@taskade.com and check the full job
descriptions at [https://www.taskade.com/jobs](https://www.taskade.com/jobs)

Thanks

~~~
leksyib14
Johnxie has been posting this for the past 3-4 months. I don't think they're
hiring. I think they're only trying to get developers to use your product. If
you apply, they'll respond with an email for you to test their app out and
never reply anymore. This has been ongoing for the past 3-4 months in other HN
Who's hiring threads.

~~~
zhiyanfoo
Don't know if they've just been posting to get people to try their app, but I
had an interview arranged with them and no one showed up. They asked me to
reschedule, I gave them a different time and they never responded.

------
radikalus
Stealth | Chicago, Remote | Full-time | FPGA Engineer

We’re a seasoned team of nerds leveraging math and tech opportunities in spot
and derivatives markets.

We’re looking for an FPGA dev quite familiar with low level networking to help
build pretty quick things.

reach out to: jrg |at| kitsunecap [dot] com

------
lelima
Deloitte Ireland| Data Engineer - Data scientist | Dublin, Ireland

The team is Analytics, Cognitive & AI

We are extremely ambitious in our plans for the future, and our strategy is
growth-oriented

Tech depends on what project you land, most of them: Hadoop, Google cloud,
ETL, python, R, Tableau

Contact: leonalima@deloitte.ie

------
i_s
Xledger | Senior Software Engineer | Colorado Springs, CO | ONSITE NO-VISA |
100K - 140K | [https://xledger.com](https://xledger.com)

Xledger is a finance, project, and business information system (ERP) that
gives customers tighter control of their businesses.

We are expanding our team in Colorado Springs, which focuses on UI
improvements, performance, and development tools. We are looking for Senior
Software Engineers to help us create best-in-class functionality for our
customers. Experience with Clojure/ClojureScript is a plus.

Our hiring process consists of phone interviews and sample work submissions
(and/or open-source work review).

Note: No remote position or visa sponsorship available. Please don’t apply
unless you know you can already legally work in the US.

Apply at our ziprecruiter posting:
[https://www.ziprecruiter.com/job/723556eb](https://www.ziprecruiter.com/job/723556eb)

------
fegu
Systor Vest, Stavanger, Norway

Vue.js,.net core, Haskell Native apps and Flutter

Positions open right now.

Consulting company with some products as well. No-nonsense, geeky, all-dev,
environment.

No remotes. Must speak Norwegian. Both req due to communication intensive work
with some meetings and occasional on-site work.

------
gudok
Huawei | Algorithm researcher, Huawei Cloud | Full Time | ONSITE (Moscow,
Russia)

Here in Huawei Moscow Research Center we work on optimization problems that
arise in all projects of our company. Our particular team is responsible for
core Huawei Cloud ([https://www.huaweicloud.com/intl/en-
us/product/ecs.html](https://www.huaweicloud.com/intl/en-us/product/ecs.html))
algorithms, such as optimal placement and migration of virtual machines over
physical hosts, batch job scheduling, network flow/congestion control, load
forecasting and so on. We have never-ending stream of NP-hard problems and use
a variety of methods to deal with them: network/graph algorithms, LP solvers,
evolutionary algorithms, and, of course, a lot of heuristics. We are
researchers: we do not have bugtacker, scrum or devops.

Perfect candidate would be a veteran software engineer who feels overqualified
to be a part of modern coding pipeline and instead would like to shift to more
demanding disciplines, namely algorithms and applied math.

Minimal requirements are the following:

    
    
      * good knowledge of classical Cormen-style computer science
      * ability to solve math test in relaxed pace (it is not very hard, but still of university level)
      * diploma of one of the top local universities
      * motivation to work as a researcher (this is important!)
    

We also expect candidates to have _one_ of the following:

    
    
      * proficiency in C++
      * experience with math. optimization methods
      * experience in building distributed systems
      * PhD diploma and/or publications
    

If you are interested, please contact me at gudkov.andrei@huawei.com. First
step of hiring process is informal talk over the phone with me and other team
members.

We can provide relocation from other areas of Russia and from majority of CIS
countries.

------
standyro
Amargi | Mobile Software Engineer and various roles | Los Angeles, California
| REMOTE | [https://amargi.io](https://amargi.io)

Amargi is a platform for giving student loan forgiveness over time and banking
services for students. We give students an easy way to automate and manage
their student loans as well as a savings account and cash back to build
wealth. We are diligently working with both students and lenders to solve the
student debt crisis for 45 million Americans.

We are looking for various roles, most importantly for another mobile engineer
to work with our team to build out our main customer web app and mobile
experiences.

We are a remote-friendly small engineering team based in Los Angeles,
California, but we are open to candidates anywhere on the globe. We are a
passionate close knit group of tech nerds, finance fanatics, data scientists,
and former academics.

We're hiring contractors and full time.

\- Marketing Automation Engineer - REMOTE
[http://bit.ly/2vnOVmk](http://bit.ly/2vnOVmk)

\- Mobile Software Engineer (React Native / iOS) - Onsite / REMOTE
[http://bit.ly/3cllCkZ](http://bit.ly/3cllCkZ)

\- Mobile Software Engineer (Android) - REMOTE
[http://bit.ly/3cr2XnR](http://bit.ly/3cr2XnR)

\- Cloud Operations / Security Engineer - REMOTE
[http://bit.ly/2VP1FgD](http://bit.ly/2VP1FgD)

\- Software Engineer Internship - Los Angeles, CA (ideal for undergrad or
graduate students at USC, UCLA, Cal State, please email me!)

Best shot is read the job descriptions and email me directly to stan AT amargi
DOT io. Even if it's not the right fit right now, I'd love to chat.

------
danjm
MetaMask | Senior Mobile Engineer | Remote |
[https://metamask.io](https://metamask.io)

MetaMask empowers users and builders to transact, raise, share, transfer,
invest, coordinate and distribute value via the decentralized web. We aim to
bring our 1 million+ users a private, secure, robust and delightful user
interface for the ethereum blockchain.

In 2019, we launched our mobile web browser and gained rapid traction. We are
hiring a Senior Mobile Engineer to help lead technical development as we aim
to engage and empower millions of more users.

We are looking for someone with a strong depth of iOS and Android experience,
who can lead feature development in our React Native codebase.

The position is fully remote.

Apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/consensys/jobs/1990589](https://boards.greenhouse.io/consensys/jobs/1990589)

------
vivcomma
comma.ai | engineers | San Diego | onsite | full-time

We have an open source driving agent:
[https://github.com/commaai/openpilot](https://github.com/commaai/openpilot)

It does this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgAbfr42oI8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgAbfr42oI8)

We're looking for:

A software engineer to develop openpilot through new features, code
optimization and car ports.

A Machine Learning Engineer to build tools to track, analyze and fix failures
of the driving system as well as work on our automatic ground truthing and ML
pipeline.

Reach out with a GitHub/LinkedIn to givemeajob@comma.ai.

------
neeleshs
Syncari |Java Engineer| Fulltime or Contract|Remote(US Only)

Syncari is a distributed SaaS Data Management platform for customer and
revenue data.

We are VC funded startup and a small, fully remote team from all over US. You
can apply at jobs@syncari.com

------
hafifuyku
put.io | Backend + DevOps engineer | Python and Go | Istanbul | Full-time |
ONSITE at least for 6 months | Must speak Turkish.

put.io is a cloud storage service with the ability to retrieve publicly
available files. We're a 6 person company launched 10 years ago. Bootstrapped,
deliberately small and low-stress.

Backend: Python, Go Infrastructure: Ubuntu, AWS

Happy to hire smart people without experience that are willing to learn.

Job listing in Turkish: [https://www.notion.so/Tam-Zamanli-Junior-Backend-
Developer-3...](https://www.notion.so/Tam-Zamanli-Junior-Backend-
Developer-31e09c4933b64243a56c6074c277b48b)

------
yavi
Alpha | New York City/NYC SoHo | Senior Fullstack Engineer, Engineering Lead |
ONSITE/REMOTE-US, FULL-TIME | $100 - $180k |

[https://alphahq.com](https://alphahq.com) Alpha (alphahq.com) is a venture-
backed growth-stage company based in New York, NY whose on-demand insights
platform empowers clients to rapidly validate growth opportunities. Our
clients use Alpha to accelerate experimentation, inform business decisions
with customer wants and needs, deliver and scale agile research capabilities,
and develop better products faster. By integrating traditionally manual tasks
like audience sourcing, concept designing, test scripting, and data reporting,
the platform accelerates time-to-insight from months to hours. In short, we're
the fastest way for organizations to learn more about their future customers.

We're looking for engineers who are curious about product development and
consumer behavior, want to work on related challenges, and value opportunities
to explore new technologies that execute against a robust, collaborative
product vision. We use Ruby, Node, Typescript, GraphQL, VueJS, Postgres,
Mongo, Redis and many other technologies, but we don't think it matters if
you've used similar technologies on a different stack. Our engineering teams
tackle a diverse and evolving array of challenges; from architecting and
scaling our microservices to handling real-time video and using machine
learning and natural language processing to empower real world business
solutions. These positions are full-time and either on-site at our NYC (SoHo)
office or fully remote, though there may be occasional travel to our NYC
office.

Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[https://alphahq.com/careers/?gh_jid=4563513002&gh_src=643cb2](https://alphahq.com/careers/?gh_jid=4563513002&gh_src=643cb2)
Senior Full Stack Engineer (Remote):
[https://alphahq.com/careers/?gh_jid=4563454002&gh_src=457d1e](https://alphahq.com/careers/?gh_jid=4563454002&gh_src=457d1e)
Engineering Lead:
[https://alphahq.com/careers/?gh_jid=4665592002&gh_src=db2179...](https://alphahq.com/careers/?gh_jid=4665592002&gh_src=db2179882)

You can also check out our careers page for more information on the
company/mission/perks:
[https://alphahq.com/careers](https://alphahq.com/careers)

Questions? Reach out directly to ashley.wierdsma [at] alphahq.com

------
asoto
Interview Schedule | Remote (USA) | Full Time |
[https://interviewschedule.com/careers/](https://interviewschedule.com/careers/)
Want to join a lean, ambitious, and fast growing startup?

Interview Schedule is changing how teams hire. Our first product streamlines
recruiting scheduling and coordination, saving teams hundreds of hours a
month. We support fast-growing companies like Gusto, Segment, and Twitch. We
have our sights set on making hiring a great experience for recruiters, hiring
managers, and candidates. We’re building the platform to engage these key
stakeholders and fix the $200 billion per year hiring industry.

We found product-market fit, have strong revenue growth, and are well funded
by top tier investors. This is an exceptional opportunity to transform an
industry with powerful and easy to use products customers love. We offer
competitive bay area salaries no matter where you're located, along with
significant equity and full benefits.

Open Roles

\- Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/interviewschedulecom...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/interviewschedulecom/view/P_AAAAAAIAAFWA9yARIUxxyc?trackingTag=hackerNews)

\- Growth Marketer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/interviewschedulecom...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/interviewschedulecom/view/P_AAAAAAIAAFWEDAfM8XpKJB?trackingTag=hackerNews)

\- Account Executive:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/interviewschedulecom...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/interviewschedulecom/view/P_AAAAAAIAAFWGBc9PDq3VCU?trackingTag=hackerNews)

What We Offer

\- Autonomy, impact, and ownership. As an early employee you’ll shape the
product direction and company values.

\- Competitive salary and significant equity in a fast growing, early stage
startup.

\- Remote employment - work where you want, when you want.

\- Generous vacation policy - take time whenever you need to recharge.
Building a lasting company is a marathon, not a sprint.

\- Top-notch healthcare, dental, and vision coverage. Along with life and
disability insurance.

\- Annual company retreat, generous computer and home office budget, and
continuing education allowance.

------
naveen99
garglab at UT MD Anderson Cancer Center | Houston | on-site | full time |
ngarg(@)mdanderson.org

We are looking for a software engineer to help with machine learning research.
We have lots of data, computing power, and a working set of tools in high
demand by our research community that we need help expanding on. We use
python, pytorch, Sql server, linux, windows, autohotkey, napari, scikit-image,
scikit-learn, bash, unet, random forests, fast.ai, cornerstonejs, pydicom...
come help make cancer care and radiology better than the standard of care.

~~~
naveen99
Requirements for HR: Bachelor's degree. Six years of experience in software
development. May substitute required education degree with additional years of
equivalent experience on a one to one basis.

Salary range: $80-120k / year

------
loaneco_recruit
Loan Ecosystem Online | NYC | Full-Stack Developer | Full-Time | Onsite |
100k-130k | [https://loaneco.net/](https://loaneco.net/)

Loan Ecosystem Online is a FinTech startup disrupting middle market loans
process. Our stack is Ruby on Rails, AngularJS/Angular Hybrid, PostgreSQL,
Redis, AWS and Docker. You will be working closely with our core team
alongside with founder and CEO, and be a part of a fast growing team. We are
looking for smart, driven engineers to join us solving the current outdated
system.

Apply here [https://angel.co/l/28JSu2](https://angel.co/l/28JSu2) or email
resume to hiring engineer neil@loaneco.net

------
twiliose
Twilio | Solutions Engineer | Atlanta, GA | ONSITE | FULL-TIME | VISA |
[https://grnh.se/1c521ac91](https://grnh.se/1c521ac91)

------
chanfest22
CoinTracker (YC W18) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.cointracker.io](https://www.cointracker.io)

CoinTracker is a unified interface for cryptocurrency. It lets crypto holders
connect their wallets and exchanges, see their portfolio, wallets, and
transactions in one place, and generate their cryptocurrency tax returns with
the click of a button. Our mission is to increase the economic stability and
prosperity of the world.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/cointracker](https://www.keyvalues.com/cointracker)

Our open positions: \- Senior Software Engineer, Backend:
[https://jobs.lever.co/cointracker/1b178c77-944b-4a4d-a0e8-12...](https://jobs.lever.co/cointracker/1b178c77-944b-4a4d-a0e8-123c4aa7f2de?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

    
    
      - Senior Software Engineer, Frontend: https://jobs.lever.co/cointracker/96dc4de1-eb41-40bd-ac6d-1edea88d371d?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values
    
      - Senior Software Engineer, Full Stack: https://jobs.lever.co/cointracker/abb7f14c-5ad4-474a-ad5a-5356969b2121?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values
    
      - Software Engineer: https://jobs.lever.co/cointracker/8c093ef8-52ef-4b74-9b67-0146b6f5b0d1?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values
    
      - VP of Engineering: https://jobs.lever.co/cointracker/fb13711b-d6a8-4e9e-a756-fc151040ab5e?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values
    
      - Lead Product Designer: https://jobs.lever.co/cointracker/7b76b2fa-43a9-48dc-9287-cc4474df6d1e?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values
    
      - Lead Growth Engineer: https://jobs.lever.co/cointracker/0382016c-865e-4304-a478-2c6b73f92bbf?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values
    

Tech Stack: Python, Flask, PostgreSQL, Redis, Heroku, AWS, GraphQL, React,
React Native

------
hartator
SerpApi | [https://serpapi.com](https://serpapi.com) | Senior Backend Engineer
| Austin, TX | Full-time | ONSITE or FULLY REMOTE | $150k 1099

SerpApi is a real time API to access Google search results. We solves the
issues of having to rent proxies, solving captchas, and JSON parsing in an
easy to use and integrate API for our customers.

We value transparency and are a proud organizational member of the EFF.

Our current stack is Ruby, Rails, MongoDB, and React.JS. We are looking for a
senior backend developer. Experience in Ruby, Javascript, Proxies, CAPTCHA
solving, or Browser Automation are definitely pulses.

Contact Julien @ julien _AT_ serpapi.com mentioning HN.

------
dreamer7
vendi | Mobile App Developer | Bengaluru | Onsite | Full-time

vendi ([https://vendiapp.com](https://vendiapp.com)) is building the next-gen
marketplace to make peer-to-peer mainstream. We are 1.5 years old and have
recently raised our first round of funding. You will be one of the first hires
for the tech team with a great opportunity to fight scams online.

Tech Stack: Android, iOS, React, GraphQL, NodeJS, Python

Please reach out to me directly: anil at vendiapp dot com

------
Mave83
croit.io | Ceph SD-Storage Engineer/Consultant | REMOTE | Full/Part/Freelance

We at croit GmbH believe in developing the best possible solution for managing
Ceph based Software Defined Storage. For this purpose we are looking for
strong technicians to advise our customers and support them in case of any
problems.

Prerequisite is an experienced handling of Linux, hardware and networks as
well as a good knowledge of Ceph.

Please apply at jobs@croit.io

------
Crystalin
PureStake | Blockchain Developer | REMOTE or Boston, MA

We are developing a new blockchain (a parachain) and are looking for 2
engineers to join the team.

~~~
decentralised
Can you share some more details please?

~~~
Crystalin
Yes, fore sure. We are designing a new parachain based on the Polkadot
blockchain. The first step is to provide a platform for building decentralized
applications that target the assets and users on these chains.

It will enable developers to create DeFi services that target users and assets
on remote chains via the following key design elements:

* It will be decentralized and permissionless — a base requirement to support any true DApp and DeFi use cases.

* It will support Wasm-based smart contracts that can be implemented in Substrate Ink! or Solidity.

* It will feature native cross chain integration via the Polkadot network and via token bridges that allows for token movement and interoperability.

* It will provide a collection of services for building DApps and DeFi applications including interoperable tokens, access to BTC, oracle services, stablecoins, etc.

* It will be compatible with the Substrate ecosystem toolset including block explorers, front end development libraries, wallets, IDEs, etc.

* It will include an onchain governance system to allow stakeholders to forklessly evolve the base protocol based on developer and community needs.

~~~
decentralised
Do you view delegated PoS as decentralised? :-)

Sounds like an awesome project, best of luck!

------
gsok
RadiusAI | Bengaluru, India | Deep Learning Engineer | Full-time | ONSITE

RadiusAI is building next generation platform for retail analytics

radiusai.com

email: shashank@radiusai.com

------
SignalRecruit1
Signal | San Francisco or Remote (US only) | Full-Time, Remote-OK |
[https://signal.org](https://signal.org)

Signal is making private communication simple. As an Open Source project
supported by grants and donations, Signal can put users first. There are no
ads, no affiliate marketers, no creepy tracking. Just open technology for a
fast, simple, and secure messaging experience. We design open protocols,
develop Open Source software, and give it away for free.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/signal](https://www.keyvalues.com/signal)

Here are our open roles:

\- Server Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/2a5fee8b-5875-46d4-a41d-773a28a...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/2a5fee8b-5875-46d4-a41d-773a28a6b553)

\- Desktop Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/6cbff26c-290a-4e74-a56f-78e9783...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/6cbff26c-290a-4e74-a56f-78e9783f3f90)

\- Android Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/cc2a16be-b9aa-496e-ba2c-cf8ba36...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/cc2a16be-b9aa-496e-ba2c-cf8ba3672267)

\- iOS Developer: https:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/5d866dff-b979-4a90-9a53-f581eee...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/5d866dff-b979-4a90-9a53-f581eee730d0)

\- Distributed Systems (Rust) Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/7aa1ff1f-bd43-4359-82c7-8703d8b...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/7aa1ff1f-bd43-4359-82c7-8703d8b842d9)

\- Core Library (Rust) Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/ba4cc493-d110-47a7-85ea-8d0a90a...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/ba4cc493-d110-47a7-85ea-8d0a90a9ccec)

\- Product Designer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/4ad12dc0-e337-44bc-a995-3c7aa28...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/4ad12dc0-e337-44bc-a995-3c7aa28f9d2d)

Tech Stack: iOS team: Swift & Objective-C. Android team: Java. Desktop team:
Electron, web stack (js, css, etc.). Service team: Java, AWS, devops.
Distributed Systems/Core Library: Rust

Please email us your resume to: Workwithus@signal.org

------
maxnov
Lateral | Berlin, Germany | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://lateral.io/](https://lateral.io/)

Lateral, a machine learning startup, is looking for a front-end developer and
a junior back-end developer to join our growing team. We are creating
production systems around cutting edge machine learning and deploying them to
help a wide range of industries, be it building physical infrastructure or
drafting proposals, to optimise existing workflows. We are passionate about UX
and design and strive to create the best experience for the users of our
tools. We are based on Potsdamer Straße in Berlin with an international team,
we have a commitment to a healthy work-life balance and regularly have social
team events.

Front-end developer | You will be writing and maintaining production
Javascript code that’s deployed to a range of clients, integrating with our
custom back-end APIs to create user interfaces, maintaining a shared component
library that is used across our ML training interfaces, ensuring the code is
functional through testing, collaborating with designers and back-end
developers to realise the products goals and working independently but also
with supervision and help from the team when needed. Get in touch if you have
at least 3 years working in the industry, a passion for programming and a
desire to learn and develop your abilities!

Junior back-end developer | You will be writing and maintaining production
Python code that’s deployed to a range of clients, integrating with third
party APIs (such as SharePoint or Google Apps), writing components to
synchronise data from external applications, interfacing with SQL databases
(PostgreSQL), collaborating with designers and front-end developers to enable
creation of innovative interfaces and working independently but also with
supervision and help from the team when needed. Get in touch if you have at
least 1 year experience working in the industry, a passion for programming and
a desire to learn and develop your abilities!

What we offer:

\- Competitive and equal pay

\- Budget for learning and conferences

\- Urban Sports Club membership

\- A friendly atmosphere

\- A great office

\- Team events

We are looking for candidates to work with us in Berlin full-time. We do not
provide relocation assistance but can help with the visa process.

Lateral is committed to creating a diverse environment and would encourage
people of all genders and from all backgrounds to apply for this role.

We look forward to hearing from you :) Just send me an email: max at
lateral.io

------
heyitsguay
National Institutes of Health | Postdoctoral Fellow | Bethesda, MD | Onsite |
Full-time

The Laboratory of Cellular Imaging and Macromolecular Biophysics (LCIMB, lab
chief: Richard Leapman, PhD), National Institute of Biomedical Imaging and
Bioengineering (NIBIB), at the National Institutes of Health (NIH) in
Bethesda, MD is seeking a postdoctoral fellow to join a new research program
for biomedical computer vision research for electron microscopy.

Successful candidates will work alongside LCIMB staff scientists to research
new computer vision techniques applicable to large-scale 3D structural
modeling of cells and organelles, with a focus on areas including but not
limited to: volumetric segmentation, robust multi-dataset segmentation, and
self-supervised pretraining for computer vision neural networks. They will
help supervise graduate students, postbacs, and interns working on the
project, and guide team members who will integrate new research developments
into software tools that microscopists can use for biological research
applications.

To be eligible for postdoctoral training at the NIH, individuals must hold a
doctoral degree (PhD, MD, DDS, or the equivalent) and have no more than five
years of relevant research experience since receipt of their most recent
doctoral degree. U.S. citizens and permanent residents are appointed to
Postdoctoral Intramural Research Training Awards (IRTAs); citizens of other
nations are appointed as Visiting Fellows.

We are looking for candidates with a PhD in computer science, applied math, or
a similar area, with a focus on image processing, computer vision, and/or
machine learning for imaging applications. Candidates should be comfortable
working in a Linux environment, with basic Bash scripting experience.
Candidates should also be familiar with Python and common scientific computing
and deep learning libraries. Experience with high performance computing is
preferred. Exposure to biology is preferred but not necessary. Supervisory
experience is also preferred - for current graduate students, supervision of
undergraduate or summer students is ok. Candidates should be able to
effectively communicate their research activities to a multi-disciplinary
research team of biologists, microscopists, and data scientists.

To apply, applicants should submit their curriculum vitae, a cover letter
describing research interests, and names and contact information for three
references to Dr. Richard Leapman (my boss) at leapmanr@mail.nih.gov. Anyone
with questions can message me at matthew.guay@nih.gov.

The NIH is dedicated to building a diverse community in its training and
employment programs. We encourage applications from members of
underrepresented or marginalized communities.

~~~
heyitsguay
And as a separate add-on because the qualifications are pretty different:

National Institutes of Health | Postbaccalaureate Trainees | Bethesda, MD |
Onsite | Full-time

General information:
[https://www.training.nih.gov/programs/postbac_irta](https://www.training.nih.gov/programs/postbac_irta)

The Laboratory of Cellular Imaging and Macromolecular Biophysics (LCIMB, lab
chief: Richard Leapman, PhD), National Institute of Biomedical Imaging and
Bioengineering (NIBIB), at the National Institutes of Health (NIH) in
Bethesda, MD is seeking two postbacs to join a research program for biomedical
computer vision research for electron microscopy.

Successful candidates will work alongside a team of LCIMB machine learning
researchers to develop new computer vision techniques applicable to large-
scale 3D structural modeling of cells and organelles. Depending on interests
and background, postbacs may assist in creating training data, developing
software to enable microscopists to apply new research tools to their
biological imaging problems, and conducting computer vision research of their
own within the scope of our lab’s projects.

The postbaccalaureate program is open to recent college graduates who wish to
spend 1-2 years doing research before continuing to graduate school. This
program is open only to USA citizens or permanent residents. Please see the
Eligibility heading at
[https://www.training.nih.gov/programs/postbac_irta](https://www.training.nih.gov/programs/postbac_irta)
for full eligibility criteria.

The ideal candidate will have a BA/BS in computer science, applied math, or a
similar area, and will have prior experience in image processing, computer
vision, and/or machine learning. Postbacs will be working on Linux
workstations with Python and common scientific computing and deep learning
libraries, so experience with these tools is preferred. Candidates should be
able to effectively communicate their work to a multi-disciplinary research
team of biologists, microscopists, and data scientists.

To apply, pplicants should complete the online postbac application at
[https://www2.training.nih.gov/apps/publicforms/pbt/forms/log...](https://www2.training.nih.gov/apps/publicforms/pbt/forms/login.aspx).
Applicants should also contact Dr. Richard Leapman at leapmanr@mail.nih.gov to
indicate their interest in joining our lab. Anyone with questions can message
me at matthew.guay@nih.gov.

------
willvarfar
SINCH

We do messaging. We route billions of SMS and other kinds of messages every
year.

We're a pretty international crowd, and we've helped lots of people relocate
and helped with visas and things. We're even open to remote workers.

A smattering of our techie jobs:

USA:

* Head of Platform Integrations | Seattle [https://wrkbl.ink/ggljiBJ](https://wrkbl.ink/ggljiBJ)

* Technical Solution Architect | Seattle [https://wrkbl.ink/hUONDGM](https://wrkbl.ink/hUONDGM)

* Growth Marketing Lead | Seattle [https://wrkbl.ink/6FrO23g](https://wrkbl.ink/6FrO23g)

* Service Implementation Specialist (Spanish Speaking) | Atlanta [https://wrkbl.ink/gKRRk1A](https://wrkbl.ink/gKRRk1A)

Sweden:

* Head of BI and Data platform | Malmö [https://wrkbl.ink/d6BKI8o](https://wrkbl.ink/d6BKI8o)

* Data Engineer | Malmö [https://wrkbl.ink/4RzZgCg](https://wrkbl.ink/4RzZgCg)

* Software Developer Fullstack (Node.JS, React) | Malmö [https://wrkbl.ink/ioTC20A](https://wrkbl.ink/ioTC20A)

* Software Developer Backend (Java) | Malmö [https://wrkbl.ink/7gXaCD8](https://wrkbl.ink/7gXaCD8)

* Software Developer Backend (Java) | Malmö [https://wrkbl.ink/edXsh7V](https://wrkbl.ink/edXsh7V)

* Software Developer Fullstack | Stockholm [https://wrkbl.ink/4jGqtNQ](https://wrkbl.ink/4jGqtNQ)

* Software Developer | Kalmar [https://wrkbl.ink/8c4WuwK](https://wrkbl.ink/8c4WuwK)

UK:

* Software Developer Backend | London [https://wrkbl.ink/4jp5CQk](https://wrkbl.ink/4jp5CQk)

* Software Developer Frontend | London [https://wrkbl.ink/bvFaLvN](https://wrkbl.ink/bvFaLvN)

Singapore:

* Back Office Engineer [https://wrkbl.ink/f9DMvHS](https://wrkbl.ink/f9DMvHS)

------
mmc47
Game Closure | Engineer | SALARY: $120k - $220k | REMOTE preferred | VISA ok
San Francisco Bay area (SF) | Tokyo, Japan | Seoul, Korea

Game Closure is building the world's most advanced javascript game
technologies, including an engine, server infrastructure, analytics and
marketing, among other cool products. We are hiring senior engineers who can
tackle architecture and APIs for our game technology on small teams of 3-4
folks. Game Closure has raised $50M, and has more than 300M users supported by
a small team of engineers <25, though we are very profitable and growing.

We are looking for folks to work on our engine and server technologies, the
games themselves, or both. For flavor: We maintain our own redux-like lambda-
style append-only database for more than 300M users; other examples of
projects include when we used code mods to port our engine from a propriety
module and class system to es6. There are numerous projects ongoing, such as
first class typescript support to facilitate better tooling and API
documentation, a react-powered webgl-based UI system, and our own in-house ads
bidding system.

We have projects for hosted real-time multiplayer gaming, social gaming,
cross-compilation to native platforms, and many other core infrastructure
tools that we would welcome your support on defining and creating

Here are a couple example reviews of games we’ve built:

\- Snake Squad for Snapchat: [https://techraptor.net/gaming/opinions/every-
available-snapc...](https://techraptor.net/gaming/opinions/every-available-
snapchat-game-reviewed)

\- Everwing for FB messenger: [https://www.dageeks.com/digital/everwing-
dageeks-game-review...](https://www.dageeks.com/digital/everwing-dageeks-game-
review/)

Our technologies and engine have already been in front of hundreds of millions
of users, and we're adding millions of new users monthly. This is a high
leverage position, and very senior. We prefer remote work from any timezone
because we're looking to build the best small engineering team in the world,
but we do make office space available in Tokyo, Mountain View, San Francisco,
Seoul, and Sophia. For the right hire we will be flexible to obtain a visa to
anywhere where we have offices if it helps.

We are also actively looking for folks across range of leadership roles in
product, engineering, and operations.

Please email linda@gameclosure.com Subject: Game Closure Engineering: YOUR
NAME HERE Please include a personal note about your background and interests
so we can prioritize your application!

------
lbusby89
Iterable | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite & Remote |
[https://iterable.com/careers](https://iterable.com/careers) Iterable is the
growth marketing platform that enables brands to create, execute and optimize
campaigns to power world-class customer engagement across email, push, SMS,
in-app and more with unparalleled data flexibility. We are an integrated,
cross-channel solution — Iterable is built for marketers, trusted by
engineers, and designed with intelligence. Learn more about our Engineering
culture and interview process here: [https://github.com/Iterable/how-we-
work](https://github.com/Iterable/how-we-work)

Here are our open roles: - Director of Engineering, Platform Services Group:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1900587](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1900587)

\- Engineering Manager -
Product:[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=2063099](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=2063099)

\- Platform Services Engineer:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1600606](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1600606)

\- Senior Infrastructure Engineer:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1926698](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1926698)

\- Senior Product Backend Engineer:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=2040854](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=2040854)

\- Senior Product Front End Engineer:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=2041793](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=2041793)

\- Staff Platform Services Engineer:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=2041774](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=2041774)

\- Senior Machine Learning
Engineer:[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=2083041](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=2083041)

\- Site Reliability Engineer:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1854583](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1854583)

------
fnthawar2
Shopify | Ottawa, Montreal, Waterloo, Toronto, Vancouver, San Francisco |
Full-Time | Software Developers, Production Engineers (remote), Product
Managers, Data Scientists, Product Designers | ONSITE, REMOTE |
[https://www.shopify.com/](https://www.shopify.com/)

Shopify’s R&D teams are equal parts ambitious, collaborative, and inventive.
We work in ambiguity with a whole lot of trust and support. But why do we
choose Shopify? Because we all care deeply about independent business owners,
and strive to make commerce better for everyone.

Want to know more about our tech stack and how we build for commerce at scale?
Take a look:
[https://engineering.shopify.com/blogs/engineering/e-commerce...](https://engineering.shopify.com/blogs/engineering/e-commerce-
at-scale-inside-shopifys-tech-stack)

Here are just some of the R&D roles we’re hiring for this month:

* Software Developers: [https://www.shopify.com/careers/software-developer-show-us-y...](https://www.shopify.com/careers/software-developer-show-us-your-code-820c3f)

* Production Engineers: [https://www.shopify.com/careers/production-engineering-devel...](https://www.shopify.com/careers/production-engineering-development-manager-5884b2)

* Product Managers: [https://www.shopify.com/careers/senior-product-lead-financia...](https://www.shopify.com/careers/senior-product-lead-financial-solutions-940a28)

* Data Scientists: [https://www.shopify.com/careers/senior-data-scientist-multip...](https://www.shopify.com/careers/senior-data-scientist-multiple-roles-waterloo-a6b29f)

* Product Designers: [https://www.shopify.com/careers/senior-product-designer-0b6a...](https://www.shopify.com/careers/senior-product-designer-0b6a6f)

* Mobile Developers: [https://www.shopify.com/careers/mobile-developer-show-us-you...](https://www.shopify.com/careers/mobile-developer-show-us-your-code-f9fb68)

This is, of course, not an exhaustive list! Check out our careers page
[https://www.shopify.com/careers/specialties](https://www.shopify.com/careers/specialties)
to see all of our open roles, and to learn more about the sort of work you
could do here with us!

------
sinanata
I've curated a list of remote positions. [https://workremote.us/40-best-full-
time-remote-jobs-of-febru...](https://workremote.us/40-best-full-time-remote-
jobs-of-february-2020/)

------
subpar
Cortico | Full Stack Engineer | Remote (Boston HQ) | Full-time |
[https://cortico.ai](https://cortico.ai)

Cortico is a non-profit tech organization spun out of the MIT Media Lab. We're
building hardware and software to amplify under-heard voices in our
communities and in the media to improve our understanding of one another. More
specifics on the project at [https://lvn.org](https://lvn.org). Come help
scale deep listening with our experienced crew of technologists and humanists.

Questions welcome at dvd[at]cortico.ai.

[https://jobs.lever.co/cortico](https://jobs.lever.co/cortico)

------
audrinasablan21
Wealthfront | Palo Alto, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.wealthfront.com](https://www.wealthfront.com) | VISA

Wealthfront is a nextgen banking service. We help you manage your money for
both the short term and long term by providing a high-interest cash account,
best in class automated investment management, and free financial advice, all
through our five star rated mobile app. We believe that everyone deserves
access to sophisticated financial advice, without the hassle or high fees.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/wealthfront](https://www.keyvalues.com/wealthfront)

Some of our open positions:

* Lead Software Engineer (Linking): [https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront/db2dc360-5de2-4e31-9d67-e2...](https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront/db2dc360-5de2-4e31-9d67-e2cd424a299f?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Security Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront/91146b0c-fef3-4266-b642-a8...](https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront/91146b0c-fef3-4266-b642-a82b688b9628?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Backend Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront/0f754dbe-77cf-435d-a41e-dc...](https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront/0f754dbe-77cf-435d-a41e-dc91c588cb33?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior DevOps Engineer - Tools: [https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront/06ee452b-7c96-47b6-a278-f1...](https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront/06ee452b-7c96-47b6-a278-f1a77a0c9a3a?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Frontend Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront/7afb0000-cece-4ea5-9a8b-6c...](https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront/7afb0000-cece-4ea5-9a8b-6c68582fe9fd?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Software Engineer- Distributed Applications: [https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront/a400e7dd-e662-497c-aaa0-68...](https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront/a400e7dd-e662-497c-aaa0-68b1340301dd?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Data Scientist - Risk Analytics: [https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront/4cf3a32e-768d-4b7d-8a81-e0...](https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront/4cf3a32e-768d-4b7d-8a81-e0bfaefa54ca?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* DevOps Engineer - New College Graduate: [https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront/6b45083a-2f06-4b9f-a7a3-7e...](https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront/6b45083a-2f06-4b9f-a7a3-7e975cd8aee0?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

To see all of our open roles: [https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront?lever-
origin=applied&lever...](https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

Tech Stack: We’re on service-oriented architecture. Our backend is composed of
a collection of Java services that communicate via RPC. Our frontend web stack
is a React/Redux application. We use Objective-C and Swift in the iOS app and
Kotlin in the Android app. Our data infrastructure is cloud native in AWS and
includes S3, EMR, Redshift/RDS, Lambda, and ECS.

------
apaugh
Recursion Pharmaceuticals | Salt Lake City, Utah | Onsite, Full-Time |
www.recursionpharma.com/careers

We have raised over $200M to apply machine learning to one of the most unique
datasets in existence - over 12 billion images of cells under a huge number of
biological and chemical perturbations, generated in our own labs - in order to
find treatments for hundreds of diseases. Our long term mission is to decode
biology to radically improve lives - we want to understand biology so well
that we can fix most things that go wrong in our bodies. Among other awesome
folks, Yoshua Bengio is one of our advisors, and helps our ML team come up
with novel ways of tackling these problems.

We’re looking for: * Software Engineering Manager (SLC, UT): Looking for an
experienced Software Engineering Manager to join our team. You’ll lead and
guide two of the most important aspects of our organization - our people and
the definition/execution of our technical strategy.

* Machine Learning Scientist (Anywhere): Looking for a highly experienced senior/principal-level Machine Learning Scientist who wants a challenging problem, lots of rich data, and knowledge that their breakthroughs will seriously help people. No bio background needed.

* Sr. DevOps Engineer (SLC,UT): As a DevOps professional your contributions will benefit Biologists, Automation Scientists, and Data Scientists by building the infrastructure needed to decode human biology and reinvent drug discovery.

* CyberSecurity Threat Analyst (SLC,UT): As you work closely with IT, engineering, and data science teams, you will help promote best practices and help guide us to workflows that are more secure.

* Director of Data Science (SLC,UT): As a Director in data science, you'll work with, mentor, and develop our data scientists to grow and accomplish their missions to identify and answer questions and build systems to propel Recursion’s drug discovery engine forward.

Additional roles we are hiring for: * Sr. Data Engineer, Sr. Full Stack
Software Developer, Data Science Intern, Software Engineering Intern,
Biologist, Computational Chemists, Automation Engineer, and Drug Discovery
experts.
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers](http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers)
for more details and to apply.

Logistics: Salt Lake City, Utah. Hiking/running/biking is literally out our
back door, and it's half an hour to 6 ski resorts. Great competitive pay,
health insurance, 401k, relocation assistance, equity, fully-paid gym
membership, complementary chef-prepared meals everyday, two one-week paid
company closures in addition to flexible, generous vacation, 70ft onsite rock
climbing wall, commuter benefits, a top-caliber team, and help make a
massively positive human impact. Happy to sponsor/extend visas.

Tech: Data Science: pydata stack (pandas, numpy, scikit-learn, matplotlib,
bokeh, tensorflow w/keras, etc), a cluster of GPUs for all your research ideas
Software Engineering: python, clojure[script], javascript, go, react.js,
kafka, kubernetes (GKE), GCE, AWS

Our team of 160 so far:
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/team](http://www.recursionpharma.com/team)

------
HoyaSaxa
Narmi (Techstars NYC '17)| New York, NY (NYC) | ONSITE |
[https://www.narmi.com](https://www.narmi.com)

Narmi is helping reinvent banking in the United States. We create a more
accessible and useful financial ecosystem by powering the online banking,
mobile banking, account opening and open banking APIs for the 10,000 credit
unions and community banks in the United States.

You'll be working on production software that has a real impact on the average
American's life everyday. Our software helps them save money on their bills,
understand their financial story, protect their families and move money.

Narmi was founded by two Georgetown University alums who previously worked as
CEO and CTO of an $18 million credit union and also at some of the largest
banks in the world.

Even if you don't think you are an exact fit for one of our current openings,
we'd still love to talk. We are always looking for well-rounded engineers to
join our team in NYC. Having expertise in python (django and django-rest-
framework), vue.js, react native, ansible, terraform, visual design/UI/UX,
and/or security are all pluses!

\- Software Engineer - Full Stack
[https://angel.co/company/narmi/jobs/557460-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/company/narmi/jobs/557460-software-engineer)

\- Senior Site Reliability Engineer
[https://angel.co/company/narmi/jobs/685231-senior-site-
relia...](https://angel.co/company/narmi/jobs/685231-senior-site-relia...).

\- Senior UI/UX Product Designer
[https://angel.co/company/narmi/jobs/469774-senior-ui-ux-
prod...](https://angel.co/company/narmi/jobs/469774-senior-ui-ux-product-
designer)

The interview process entails an intro call to get to know each other, a
remote pair coding session, and an in-person half-day for engineering
positions.

Some keywords: * Senior Full Stack Engineer, Senior Full-stack Engineer,
Senior Full Stack Developer, Senior Full-stack Developer * Senior Front End
Engineer, Senior Front-end Engineer, Senior Front End Developer, Senior
Software Engineer, Senior Product Engineer, Software Engineer * SRE, Devops *
Banking, finance, online banking, mobile banking, open banking APIs, * New
York City, New York, NY, NYC, Manhattan

You can learn more on our website and apply via email: jobs @ our domain. Make
sure to mention you found us on Hacker News. You can also apply via AngelList.
Also please feel free to reach out directly to me chris @ our domain.

------
59243
Expensify | Full-Stack, PHP, Java, C++, iOS, Android, and/or Infrastructure
Engineer | San Francisco, Portland, Michigan, London | REMOTE, VISA welcome |
Full-time | we.are.expensify.com | $135K+

Expensify is the most widely used expense management system in the world, with
millions of users and more customers than the rest of the industry combined,
processing billions of real dollars annually. Expensify has ~130 employees, is
self-managed (no VC control), is extremely profitable, and is working to buy
back all shares to become 100% employee owned, intending to create liquidity
through internal buyback programs and eventual dividends. As an equal member
of the team:

\- Your voice will carry weight on day one. \- Your responsibilities will
increase quickly and without limit, as there is virtually no formal management
structure to constrain your growth. \- You will work on every part of the
codebase, without being constrained to any team, layer, or platform. \- You
will receive a fair, proactive raise bi-annually, without you needing to ask.
\- You will have the option (not required) to travel with the team
domestically and internationally multiple times a year -- spouses and kids
welcome (and paid for). \- You will be provided the best equipment, a personal
mentor committed to your success, tools to encourage a healthy work/life
balance, and a workplace that is safe, respectful, collaborative, and
inspiring. \- You will be truly welcome regardless of age, race, gender,
orientation, or other affiliation.

Some of the cool things we're working on:

\- Concierge, a “supervised learning” AI-powered customer support platform \-
BedrockDB.com, an open-source, blockchain-based SQL database atop SQLite \-
SmartScan, an OCR/human receipt transcription service \- Next day ACH
processing many millions of dollars daily \- Scaling realtime search across 30
days (16TB) of system logs \- Cutting edge web/mobile technologies and so much
more!

We are very proud of the team we have built, and would love to have you join
our large extended family around the world. We are happy to sponsor visas and
greencards as needed. All we ask in return is that you get shit done, without
ruining it for everyone else:
[https://blog.expensify.com/2016/06/03/rule-1-get-shit-
done/](https://blog.expensify.com/2016/06/03/rule-1-get-shit-done/) To apply,
just email answers to the following questions to jobs@expensify.com (no resume
needed):

1\. What's the URL of your website? If you don't have one, why not? 2\. Tell
us about what it is you do (programming, systems engineering, sales, etc.),
when you started, and what you've done between then and now. 3\. What do you
want to do with the rest of your life, and how is Expensify a step toward your
long-term goals? 4\. How did you hear about us? A job posting? Chalk on a
sidewalk? From a friend? Let us know where you saw this opening.

Please visit [https://we.are.expensify.com](https://we.are.expensify.com), and
we can’t wait to meet you soon!

------
FueledTalent
Fueled | NYC, LONDON & NOIDA | Full-Time |
[https://fueled.com/jobs](https://fueled.com/jobs) Please email
christine@fueled.com with questions

\-- Who We Are -- An award winning mobile app development agency.

\-- Where You Fit In -- You know how to create jaw-dropping websites and
web/mobile applications.

\-- Open Roles --

Frontend Engineer III | Toronto, Manchester, or Novosibirsk (open to remote) |
[https://fueled.com/jobs/toronto/frontend-engineer-
iii](https://fueled.com/jobs/toronto/frontend-engineer-iii)

Frontend Engineer III | Noida, India (open to remote) |
[https://fueled.com/jobs/noida/frontend-engineer-
iii](https://fueled.com/jobs/noida/frontend-engineer-iii)

Backend Engineer II | Toronto, Manchester, or Novosibirsk (open to remote) |
[https://fueled.com/jobs/toronto/backend-engineer-
ii](https://fueled.com/jobs/toronto/backend-engineer-ii)

Backend Engineer II | Noida, India (open to remote) |
[https://fueled.com/jobs/noida/backend-engineer-
ii](https://fueled.com/jobs/noida/backend-engineer-ii)

Backend Engineer III | Toronto, Manchester, or Novosibirsk (open to remote) |
[https://fueled.com/jobs/manchester/backend-engineer-
iii](https://fueled.com/jobs/manchester/backend-engineer-iii)

Backend Engineer III | Noida, India (open to remote) |
[https://fueled.com/jobs/noida/backend-engineer-
iii](https://fueled.com/jobs/noida/backend-engineer-iii)

Senior Technical project Manager | NYC, Toronto, or London |
[https://fueled.com/jobs/nyc/senior-technical-project-
manager](https://fueled.com/jobs/nyc/senior-technical-project-manager)

Lead User Researcher | NYC | [https://fueled.com/jobs/nyc/lead-user-
researcher](https://fueled.com/jobs/nyc/lead-user-researcher)

Senior Product Designer | London, UK | [https://fueled.com/jobs/london/senior-
product-designer](https://fueled.com/jobs/london/senior-product-designer)

Mobile Engineering Manager, Android | Noida, India |
[https://fueled.com/jobs/noida/mobile-engineering-manager-
and...](https://fueled.com/jobs/noida/mobile-engineering-manager-android)

Senior Android Engineer | London, UK (open to remote) |
[https://fueled.com/jobs/london/senior-android-
engineer](https://fueled.com/jobs/london/senior-android-engineer)

Senior Android Engineer | Noida, India (open to remote) |
[https://fueled.com/jobs/noida/senior-android-
engineer](https://fueled.com/jobs/noida/senior-android-engineer)

------
angelinedrc
DrChrono (YC SW11) | iOS, Full-Stack, Backend, Product Manager | Sunnyvale,
CA; Los Angeles, CA; Hunt Valley, MD | ONSITE, REMOTE, FULL-TIME, VISA

If revolutionizing healthcare excites you, join our growing team and help us
achieve our mission to build better software for doctors and patients and
improve healthcare for all. DrChrono was founded and is led by two software
engineers, Michael Nusimow and Daniel Kivatinos. Unlike other healthcare
companies, our company is built from the ground up to address modern
healthcare through technology and innovation. We believe in open APIs and
being part of an open ecosystem.

QA Lead - Remote:
[https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/f049f1d1-756c-4773-b9d5-cb95e...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/f049f1d1-756c-4773-b9d5-cb95e3d384ed?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News&lever-
source%5B%5D=March%202020)

QA Lead - Sunnyvale, CA: [https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/77b0b8d8-d913-47dc-
abed-1bfdd...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/77b0b8d8-d913-47dc-
abed-1bfdd999f09f?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News&lever-
source%5B%5D=March%202020)

iOS Engineer- Sunnyvale, CA:
[https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/0b8dd910-da42-4284-8db6-b3b7e...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/0b8dd910-da42-4284-8db6-b3b7e2a22dd1?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News&lever-
source%5B%5D=March%202020)

Director of Software Engineering- Sunnyvale, CA:
[https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/a83259b8-5c90-4995-bdb4-4a9e3...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/a83259b8-5c90-4995-bdb4-4a9e365f8657?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News&lever-
source%5B%5D=March%202020)

Director of Software Engineering- Hunt Valley, MD:
[https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/5e6ddbb2-d226-463d-b9a6-c2887...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/5e6ddbb2-d226-463d-b9a6-c2887bd76b05?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News&lever-
source%5B%5D=March%202020)

Senior Software Engineer (Python Django) All Locations (Remote):
[https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/8f0e9a1e-8681-42d7-aa98-c23e6...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/8f0e9a1e-8681-42d7-aa98-c23e6ea1b0ac?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News&lever-
source%5B%5D=March%202020)

Senior Software Engineer (Python Django) Los Angeles, CA:
[https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/f32194c6-071e-4e1c-a8d5-17c4a...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/f32194c6-071e-4e1c-a8d5-17c4aaedb26c?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News&lever-
source%5B%5D=March%202020)

Senior Software Engineer (Python Django) Hunt Valley, MD:
[https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/fd5eaa49-9dab-4ba3-b711-cb6db...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/fd5eaa49-9dab-4ba3-b711-cb6db5043053?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News&lever-
source%5B%5D=March%202020)

Senior Software Engineer (Python Django) Sunnyvale, CA:
[https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/46df156d-71cb-48d0-8172-01327...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/46df156d-71cb-48d0-8172-013270f3a418?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News&lever-
source%5B%5D=March%202020)

Software Engineer (Python Django) Hunt Valley, MD:
[https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/2416b594-e44e-48fb-8b04-51915...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/2416b594-e44e-48fb-8b04-51915c47cd7b?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News&lever-
source%5B%5D=March%202020)

Software Engineer (Python Django) Sunnyvale, CA:
[https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/66ed00f3-dd51-449d-b31c-61b38...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/66ed00f3-dd51-449d-b31c-61b38a820089?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News&lever-
source%5B%5D=March%202020)

Software Engineer (Python Django)All Locations (Remote):
[https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/9b403665-a50f-4e4a-ac2c-1458a...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/9b403665-a50f-4e4a-ac2c-1458ad3d908a?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News&lever-
source%5B%5D=March%202020)

------
mparrott123
Man Group Alpha Tech | Quant Python Engineer | London, UK | Onsite | Full Time

As a Quant Python Engineer in Alpha Tech at Man you will be building the
tools, frameworks, libraries and applications which power our Quantitative
Research and Systematic Trading. This includes responsibility for the
continued success of “Raptor”, our in-house Quant Platform, next generation
Data Engineering, and evolution of our production Trading System as we
continually expand the markets and types of assets we trade, and the styles in
which we trade them. Your challenges will be varied and might involve building
new high performance data acquisition and processing pipelines, cluster-
computing solutions, numerical algorithms, position management systems,
visualisation and reporting tools, operational user interfaces, continuous
build systems and other developer productivity tools.

Our systems are almost all running on Linux and most of our code is in Python,
with the full scientific stack: numpy, scipy, pandas, scikit-learn to name a
few of the libraries we use extensively. We implement the systems that require
the highest data throughput in Java. For storage, we rely heavily on MongoDB
and Oracle.

We use Airflow for workflow management, Kafka for data pipelines, Bitbucket
for source control, Jenkins for continuous integration, Grafana + Prometheus
for metrics collection, ELK for log shipping and monitoring, Docker for
containerisation, OpenStack for our private cloud, Ansible for architecture
automation, and HipChat for internal communication. But our technology list is
never static: we constantly evaluate new tools and libraries.

Alpha Tech has a small company, no-attitude feel. It is flat structured, open,
transparent and collaborative, and you will have plenty of opportunity to grow
and have enormous impact on what we do. We are actively engaged with the
broader technology community.

o We host and sponsor London’s PyData and Machine Learning Meetups o We open-
source some of our technology. See [https://github.com/man-
group](https://github.com/man-group) o We regularly talk at leading industry
conferences, and tweet about relevant technology and how we’re using it. See
@manquanttech Essential Skills o Exceptional technology skills; recognised by
your peers as an expert in your domain o A proponent of strong collaborative
software engineering techniques and methods: agile development, continuous
integration, code review, unit testing, refactoring and related approaches o
Expert knowledge in one or more programming languages, preferably Python, Java
and/or C/C++ o Proficient on Linux platforms with knowledge of various
scripting languages o Strong knowledge of one or more relevant database
technologies e.g. Oracle, MongoDB o Proficient with a range of open source
frameworks and development tools e.g. NumPy/SciPy/Pandas, Pyramid, AngularJS,
React o Familiarity with a variety of programming styles (e.g. OO, functional)
and in-depth knowledge of design patterns.

If you're interested, please get in touch with Milly Parrott
milly.parrott@man.com

------
nationalrobotic
National Robotics Engineering Center | Software, Computer Vision, Machine
Learning, UI | Pittsburgh, PA, USA | ONSITE | Full Time | H1-B VISA

[https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/index.html](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/index.html)

The National Robotics Engineering Center (NREC), a robotics research and
development powerhouse, is looking for experienced developers, especially in
embedded systems, robotics, perception, deep learning, data science, and AI.
For more than 21 years NREC has brought together a critical mass of software
and hardware engineers in order to take technology from the laboratory to the
real world. NREC maintains a diverse portfolio of projects, from Augmented
Reality driver assistance to full off-road autonomy and from advanced
teleoperation to full autonomous manipulation.

NREC is part of the Robotics Institute at Carnegie Mellon University, focused
on commercialization of robotic technologies, and employs over 150 people in
their off-campus facility. An NREC developer can go from developing mapping
for a mining robot operating in extreme environments
([https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/mining/profiler.html](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/mining/profiler.html))
to developing hardware and controls for unique research vehicles
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-URxpqi0oAU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-URxpqi0oAU)).
Another may go from developing training products for humanitarian workers
([https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/defense/other-
projects...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/defense/other-
projects/sweep-monitoring.html)) on to assistive technologies that make work
easier for farmers around the world
([https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/agriculture/other-
agri...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/agriculture/other-agriculture-
projects/active-fill-control.html)).

A subset of our openings:

C++ and Python software engineers -
[https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/software-
engineer-2.html](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/software-engineer-2.html)

System Administrators - [https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/systems-
administrator.ht...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/systems-
administrator.html)

ML/AI Engineering - [https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/software-engineer-
machin...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/software-engineer-machine-
learning.html)

Computer Vision engineers - [https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/robotics-
engineer-comput...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/robotics-engineer-
computer-vision.html)

User Interface - [https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/user-interface-
software-...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/user-interface-software-
engineer.html)

If you have questions or are interested in any positions in robotics, please
contact Christine DeCarolis ( cdecarolis@nrec.ri.cmu.edu ). In your
communication, please mention hacker news.

------
trngmchn
ArcherDX |
[https://archerdx.com/company/careers/](https://archerdx.com/company/careers/)
| Boulder, Colorado | Software Engineers; DevOps; Product Managers; Data
Scientists | Full-time | Onsite

ArcherDX is advancing molecular diagnostics and personalized medicine with a
robust technology platform for genetic mutation detection through next-
generation sequencing. The Archer platform combines patented, easy-to-use
chemistry with best-in-class custom software tools. We provide oncology-
focused research products and are pursuing regulatory approval for multiple
companion diagnostic assays.

As part of a smaller company, you'll be able to contribute meaningfully to
products that can make a significant difference in the quality of diagnosis
and potential long-term welfare of real people.

We've received multiple Breakthrough Device designations from FDA, including
most recently for our Personalized Cancer Monitoring product.

We're hiring like crazy and have a ton of open positions across the company,
but some of the software-focused ones include:

* Senior Software Engineer: [https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78859f6f...](https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78859f6f7d882d016f8783cf99302f&lang=en)

* DevOps Engineer: [https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78859f70...](https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78859f700909ac017045f289215164&lang=en)

* Site Reliability Engineer: [https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78859e70...](https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78859e7009098c017059c68b877366&lang=en)

* Biostatistician: [https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78879f6e...](https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78879f6ee9a63e016f1050dbc42a16&lang=en)

* Technical Software Product Manager: [https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78879f6e...](https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78879f6ee9a63e016f19d1c60a434a&lang=en)

* Data Scientist: [https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78879e6f...](https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78879e6f7dcd56016faf0f72977a9f&lang=en)

Definitely check out
[https://archerdx.com/company/careers/](https://archerdx.com/company/careers/)
for more, since the list above is far from exhaustive.

------
skayli
Nylas | New York, NY-San Francisco, CA-Denver, CO | Onsite or Remote (US and
Canada only please) | [https://www.nylas.com](https://www.nylas.com)

Our mission is to empower the world to communicate with context and insight.
The Nylas Cloud APIs powers email, calendar, and contacts features in SaaS
products ranging from CRM and marketing automation to recruiting tools,
scheduling assistants, legal and real estate platforms, and more. The Nylas
email API integrates with 100% of email service providers, allowing
bidirectional email sync between SaaS apps and your email client.

Tech Stack: Python, MySQL, Redis, Kinesis, HAProxy, Linux, Javascript, React,
Redux, Flux, Flow, Elasticsearch, AWS, Jenkins, MyPy, nginx

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/nylas](https://www.keyvalues.com/nylas)

Our open positions:

\- Support Engineer (NYC or Remote):
[https://grnh.se/dbbcd4ab2](https://grnh.se/dbbcd4ab2) \- Support Engineering
Manager (SF, NYC, or Remote):
[https://grnh.se/f630c94f2](https://grnh.se/f630c94f2) \- Technical Account
Manager (SF, NYC, or Remote):
[https://grnh.se/0589a7a62](https://grnh.se/0589a7a62) \- Lead Product
Security Engineer (SF): [https://grnh.se/8fe7c7f12](https://grnh.se/8fe7c7f12)
\- Site Reliability Engineer (Remote):
[https://grnh.se/fd2ae2e12](https://grnh.se/fd2ae2e12) \- Senior Software
Engineer (SF):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/nylas/jobs/4668889002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/nylas/jobs/4668889002)
\- Senior Software Engineer (NYC):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/nylas/jobs/4668874002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/nylas/jobs/4668874002)
\- Staff Engineer (SF, NYC, Remote):
[https://grnh.se/127c7a2b2](https://grnh.se/127c7a2b2) \- Engineering
Director/Manager (Toronto):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/nylas/jobs/4638019002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/nylas/jobs/4638019002)
\- Business Development Representative (SF or Denver):
[https://grnh.se/9cc672b32](https://grnh.se/9cc672b32) \- Director Sales,
Northeast (NYC): [https://grnh.se/8964cbe92](https://grnh.se/8964cbe92) \-
Enterprise Account Executive (SF, NYC, or Denver):
[https://grnh.se/cf675dcf2](https://grnh.se/cf675dcf2)

------
walt6
6 River Systems | [https://6river.com/](https://6river.com/) | Boston/Waltham
| Multiple Positions | ONSITE, REMOTE POSSIBLE

We're disrupting a $100 billion industry with a new approach to warehouse
automation. That’s a big problem to solve and we need people to think big.
People with big goals, big ideas and big hearts.

Stack: Typescript, React, ROS, C++, CUDA, Google Cloud, Docker, Tensorflow,
Kubernetes

We are looking for curious, passionate and creative team members in all areas,
including:

Director, Software Engineering: [https://6river.com/jobs-
application/?gh_jid=4646883002&gh_sr...](https://6river.com/jobs-
application/?gh_jid=4646883002&gh_src=b8c1eb162)

Hardware Product Manager: [https://6river.com/jobs-
application/?gh_jid=4488219002&gh_sr...](https://6river.com/jobs-
application/?gh_jid=4488219002&gh_src=1a6044e52)

Robotics Performance Engineer: [https://6river.com/jobs-
application/?gh_jid=4574560002&gh_sr...](https://6river.com/jobs-
application/?gh_jid=4574560002&gh_src=2271c5d42)

Senior DevOps Engineer: [https://6river.com/jobs-
application/?gh_jid=4639797002&gh_sr...](https://6river.com/jobs-
application/?gh_jid=4639797002&gh_src=0b1095442)

Software Engineer: [https://6river.com/jobs-
application/?gh_jid=4622251002&gh_sr...](https://6river.com/jobs-
application/?gh_jid=4622251002&gh_src=af4f09d32)

Senior Software Engineer - Movement and Behavior (Robotics):
[https://6river.com/jobs-
application/?gh_jid=4653131002&gh_sr...](https://6river.com/jobs-
application/?gh_jid=4653131002&gh_src=57f3bb042)

Front End Software Engineer - Robot Management Tools:
[https://6river.com/jobs-
application/?gh_jid=4185166002&gh_sr...](https://6river.com/jobs-
application/?gh_jid=4185166002&gh_src=49cde2dc2)

Senior Software Engineer - Robotics (Perception): [https://6river.com/jobs-
application/?gh_jid=4142053002&gh_sr...](https://6river.com/jobs-
application/?gh_jid=4142053002&gh_src=05a45f3c2)

Technical Writer: [https://6river.com/jobs-
application/?gh_jid=4653074002&gh_sr...](https://6river.com/jobs-
application/?gh_jid=4653074002&gh_src=88fe7b8f2)

Deployment Engineer: [https://6river.com/jobs-
application/?gh_jid=4003220002&gh_sr...](https://6river.com/jobs-
application/?gh_jid=4003220002&gh_src=a59b565d2)

Data Insights Engineer: [https://6river.com/jobs-
application/?gh_jid=4593943002&gh_sr...](https://6river.com/jobs-
application/?gh_jid=4593943002&gh_src=5b3911f12)

Feel free to inquire on full-time, part-time, co-op and internship
opportunities across 6 River! We are always looking for exceptional team
members at all levels of experience!

------
antoviaque
REMOTE (Worldwide) - Open Source Developer on Open edX - React, Python/Django,
AWS/OpenStack (OpenCraft - Fully remote company)

Development specialized on the free software project Open edX, used by and in
part developed by organizations like MIT, Harvard, McKinsey, and others, so
you’ll have the opportunity to contribute to projects that are widely used and
to be part of a thriving open source educational community. See edx.org,
stanford.edu or fun-mooc.fr for examples of Open edX instances.

We are 27 senior developers, all working remotely from Europe, North & South
America, Asia & Australia. The company is not affiliated with edX, but rather
contributing and working with them on various projects. This is a full time
position, where you would be able to work remotely from anywhere you want, as
long as you have a good internet connection. : )

The Open edX platform is a large Python/Django codebase, with good code
standards and architecture. You would work on different clients contracts
using the platform. The clients list/references include Harvard, MIT, edX
themselves, the French government, and various startups & universities
currently running their own instances, or looking to create one. Tasks are
very varied, from developing core platform features, custom exercises and
tools for specific courses (XBlocks), customizing and deploying instances,
working fullstack, operating our service infrastructure, improving our hosting
platform, etc. You won't get bored here.

Most of your work is published as free software (Open edX is released under
the AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under the
same license), and you would also contribute to the free software project,
pushing most of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

We welcome applicants of all genders and ethnicities.

You can read more about how we work in our handbook, at
[https://handbook.opencraft.com/](https://handbook.opencraft.com/)

Stack: Python/Django, Ansible, AWS/OpenStack, React, Debian/Ubuntu, MySQL,
MongoDB, PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ, Redis, Elasticsearch, JS, HTML/CSS.

Nice to haves: Terraform, Vault, Packer, Prometheus, ELK, Docker, Android/iOS.
We are building a modern infrastructure and having a strong DevOps presence on
top of core software engineering skills is a big plus with us.

Interview process: a 30 minutes Hangout with a (simple) coding exercise.

To apply, fill this form: [https://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-
developer/](https://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-developer/)

------
sarvesh98
ZigWay | Tech Lead | Full-time | Remote & Myanmar | Django | React.js | React
Native | Python | Ansible | Machine Learning

Based in Yangon, ZigWay is one of Myanmar’s leading social enterprise start-
ups. Our mission is to help low income families break free of poverty traps.
We have designed and built software to help people access cheap and flexible
loans when they need it.

We're looking to fill the following position:-

-> TECHNOLOGY LEAD <-

What we offer you:-

● The opportunity to make meaningful impact for the lives of millions of
people. ● The ability to define your career path, with the potential to grow
into a CTO. ● A dynamic, collaborative, non-hierarchical environment where
your contribution is valued over your job title or years of experience. ● The
chance to experience the real-life application of the technology you build to
help people in poverty. You will have the opportunity to work in Myanmar for
the first six months, and the option to either continue in the Yangon office,
or remotely thereafter. ● A competitive market salary, including equity.

What you will do:-

Product Development:

● Architect, design and maintain scalable, secure and robust products,
including our mobile application and machine learning-based credit risk model.
Our current stack includes Django, React.js, React Native and Ansible for
deployment. ● Lead the technical development of new products, by communicating
with customers, staff and partners. ● Innovate through creativity, curiosity,
and your knowledge of technology trends and regulations, and rapidly
troubleshoot any problems. ● Maintain a customer-focused outlook in a market
where digital literacy and technology adoption is new.

Technology:

● Coordinate day-to-day operational activities within the Technology team and
lead junior members in architecture implementation. ● Manage technology
budgets and timeframes. ● Ensure compliance with regulatory and internal
requirements. ● Constantly seek and implement process improvements.

Leadership & Strategy:

● Lead, recruit, train and retain a team of developers. ● Mentor and motivate
team members to ensure high engagement. ● Formulate and implement effective,
long-term product and technology strategies, together with ZigWay’s Management
and Technology teams.

Who you are:-

● A leader by example and a mentor, who is passionate about serving low income
families. ● A highly skilled technologist with strong analytical skills and a
love for coding. ● A true innovator who is relentless and resourceful in
finding solutions. ● A strong communicator and collaborative team player, who
is open and honest, and willing to admit failure in order to learn. ● A well
organised do-er, who can wear many hats, and keeps track of priorities and
progress. ● A high performer who sees opportunities to constantly improve and
exceed expectations. ● A proactive, problem solver with curiosity and
optimism, who believes no obstacle is too large. ● A flexible self-starter who
enjoys the rapid pace of working with a start-up, and is able to push forward
in an uncertain environment or with incomplete information.

Requirements:-

● Hands-on software development experience, preferably as a full stack
Javascript / Python developer (4+ years.) ● Experience working with machine
learning / deep learning models. ● Experience with maintaining services,
DevOps an advantage. ● Experience with Continuous Integration an advantage. ●
A degree in Computer Science, IT, Machine Learning or a similar field or
demonstrate similar experience and capabilities. ● Fluent written and spoken
English. Burmese an advantage. ● Have a strong code of ethics based on
integrity, trust and respect for all forms of diversity.

If you've got the skills and are interested in using your technical skills to
make a positive difference for the world then send us your CV and cover letter
at hello@zigway.co

Detailed Job Description here: [http://bit.ly/2PJwlMl](http://bit.ly/2PJwlMl)

*We can help with visas.

------
brunnsbe
Relex Solutions |
[https://www.relexsolutions.com/](https://www.relexsolutions.com/) | Software
developers | Helsinki, Finland | FULL-TIME | ONSITE

RELEX is a fast-growing software company developing products that help retail
companies plan and operate more efficiently. By accurately forecasting
consumption of goods, we reduce inventory costs, increase availability and cut
waste. Helping retailers eliminate food spoilage and reduce fleet emissions
from transportation has a significant environmental impact as well!

We crunch huge amounts of data from the largest retailers in the world using
our in-house-built columnar in-memory database, which stores tens of billions
of rows of data. We utilize a clustered deployment of the platform to achieve
high availability and horizontal scalability.

Check job postings for tech-stack:

Data Engineer
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/relex/jobs/4003285003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/relex/jobs/4003285003))

DevOps Engineer
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/relex/jobs/4004491003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/relex/jobs/4004491003))

Java Developer (Business Logic)
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/relex/jobs/4006061003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/relex/jobs/4006061003))

Java High Performance Computing Developer
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/relex/jobs/4009003003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/relex/jobs/4009003003))

Senior Frontend Developer
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/relex/jobs/4019849003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/relex/jobs/4019849003))

Senior Fullstack Developer
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/relex/jobs/4003163003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/relex/jobs/4003163003))

Senior Test Automation Engineer
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/relex/jobs/4003187003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/relex/jobs/4003187003))

Software Developer (Monitoring and Logging)
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/relex/jobs/4007127003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/relex/jobs/4007127003))

Software Security Expert
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/relex/jobs/4017487003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/relex/jobs/4017487003))

------
siwatanejo
[still-unnamed startup in stealth mode] | REMOTE or ONSITE(around HK:
Guangzhou,Macau,Shenzhen,Taiwan,etc) | 20-40h per week, freelancers/full-
timers/part-timers

Sorry for the vague description but I can tell you more about the product
we're building when you apply. Hopefully I can attract you in a sufficient way
with our tech stack! (see below). [NOTE: this is not a pie-in-the-sky venture,
you would be joining a team who has a 1.5+year-old working product, with
prospects of new greenfield products built around the first.]

Job positions:

\- Build engineer: you are a Linux-er who has some past experience building
deb or rpm packages, are excited about reproducible builds, and are willing to
learn (if you don't already know) new things such as snap or flatpak. gitlabCI
and/or githubActions is a plus. (Might do some DevOps work after we come out
of stealth mode as well; with Pulumi and RedShift.)

\- C#/.NET developer: generics, LINQ, VisualStudio, EntityFramework et al are
your bread and butter. You value the diversity that comes from learning other
languages and tech-stacks but also the stability that a robust platform like
.NET provides, which you based your career on. Desirable to be familiar with
Xamarin, but not required. F# is a plus.

\- Rust developer: you dealt with C/C++/Objective-C in the past but are ready
to move on. However, you're still not convinced about garbage collected
languages, so you have been looking at Rust lately, or willing to learn it.
You're not a smart-ass though, so you would be excited to expose your Rust
code's API to be consumed by higher level languages.

\- FP developer: you value immutability and lack of side effects because you
have lived the nightmares of race conditions and heisenbugs in your career.
You're disgusted with most job positions out there because the tech-stack
described in most of them don't look safe enough to be serious (sure they can
build snapchats with them, but not robust software that would end up being
used by NASA or Waymo). Desirable to be familiar with F#.

\- Desktop/mobile developer: you cringe at the idea of "Electron apps",
because you think native frameworks like QT or gtk+ give much power and
maintainability (plus, performance aside, javascript is a joke in any other
aspect too). But you also understand why garbage-collected languages are safer
and more productive than low-level ones, and there are many of these much more
decent than JS. (gtk is preferred for this position at the moment; or someone
willing to switch)

\- SmartContracts/blockchain developer: you've used/developed smart contracts
in languages such as Ivy, MiniScript, or Solidity(EVM), or are willing to
learn this technology. Desirable to have familiarity with atomic swaps, HTLCs
or zero knowledge proofs. Excited about things like bitcoin-lightning,
ethereum, mimblewimble/grin, DAI, etc

\- Browser-extension developer: you would be interested in diving into the
world of WebAssembly to create a similar opensource plugin like the UI of
MetaMask (ideally this work should be compatible with Brave, Chrome/Chromium,
and Firefox).

Important perk for all positions: all the code/scripts you'll write (being
paid of course) will be opensource, at least for the first 2months.

Write me at andrew.forsure@gmail.com

PS: Abstain from applying if you expect a lead/managerial role, because the
team is not yet big enough to need extra leadership for now.

PS II: In case you're only interested in joining part-time, note: I wouldn't
find it acceptable if you join us to work remotely part-time while keeping
your full-time job. Part-time only works in parallel with: a) your own side-
projects, or b) other additional part-time job (because resting is important).

~~~
seahorsedragon
Beware: Andrew will ask you to do a test, and as soon as he receives it, if he
is not interested, he will just ghost you and ignore all your emails.

~~~
siwatanejo
That's false, I asked you to do an estimation, not to start the coding yet.
All our coding tests are publicly accessible in gitcoin as bounties, so if
what you say is true you could raise this issue with them (but you will not be
able because there was no bounty involved in your case, right? I wonder why.)

------
cstahini
Credit Sesame | Mountain View, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.creditsesame.com](https://www.creditsesame.com)

Credit Sesame helps its millions of members improve their credit wellness with
free end-to-end tools that help members manage their credit and loans better.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/credit-sesame](https://www.keyvalues.com/credit-
sesame)

Our open positions:

* Senior Back-end Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/246de3a9-4a6d-4f07-a02d-8...](https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/246de3a9-4a6d-4f07-a02d-88028b4a77f9?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Data Engineer Lead: [https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/9b24eddf-35b7-47f3-841b-0...](https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/9b24eddf-35b7-47f3-841b-09b1dac2f978?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Data Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/0fe36d3f-270d-4d19-bbf6-9...](https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/0fe36d3f-270d-4d19-bbf6-93e662dd2ae4?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Front-end Software Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/d98f732a-e0ee-409a-9abb-7...](https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/d98f732a-e0ee-409a-9abb-767b5573657c?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Full Stack Software Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/cfe15dc5-21fd-43ca-9a96-5...](https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/cfe15dc5-21fd-43ca-9a96-518f89fd5c41?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Engineering Manager, DevOps and Site Reliability: [https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/b8a0e1f8-3b0b-4a51-9f7d-3...](https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/b8a0e1f8-3b0b-4a51-9f7d-36a2b8f414f5?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Don't see the job you are looking for? : [https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/1703a404-1174-4e15-8e62-d...](https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/1703a404-1174-4e15-8e62-d17c194ea3f3?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

Tech Stack: Outside of our data teams, our engineering teams use Java, JBoss,
CDI/Spring, Freemarker, Jquery, Knockout, SpringBoot, Redis Kinesis, Docker.
Our Data Engineering team uses Groovy, Redshift, AWS Data Pipeline, AWS
Lambda, Cassandra, AWS Elastic Bean Stalk, Python, Docker. Our Data Science
team uses Python, Jupyter Notebook, SciKitLearn, Redshift, and Docker.

------
troyastorino
PicnicHealth (YC S14) | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://picnichealth.com](https://picnichealth.com) | Can transfer existing
visas

PicnicHealth works with patients to collect, digitize, and manage their
medical records, empowering them to monitor and control their care via a
personal health timeline. Through partnerships with biotech, genomics, and
pharma companies, we also aggregate and organize data from big groups of
volunteers, which helps power some of today’s most cutting-edge medical
research.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/picnichealth](https://www.keyvalues.com/picnichealth)

You can see all of our open roles here:
[https://grnh.se/3b566ba92](https://grnh.se/3b566ba92)

* Data Engineer: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=465624300...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4656243002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

* DevOps Engineer: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=429762800...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4297628002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

* Engineering Manager: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=437728600...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4377286002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

* Front-End Engineer: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=429755900...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4297559002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

* Full-Stack Engineer: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=429692900...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4296929002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

* Machine Learning Engineer: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=429760100...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4297601002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

* Data Scientist / Biostatistician: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=466020200...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4660202002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

* Product Manager, Patient Product: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=437728800...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4377288002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

Tech Stack: Our main web service is in Node.js, and most other services are in
Python (mostly machine learning services, using Keras, Tensorflow, etc). Our
frontend is React + Redux, database is PostgreSQL, and services run in a
Kubernetes cluster hosted on Google Cloud Platform (Google Kubernetes Engine).

------
colleenfinnegan
Instacart (YC S12) | San Francisco, CA and Toronto, ON |
[https://www.instacart.com](https://www.instacart.com) | VISA

Since 2012, Instacart has been focused on making grocery delivery convenient,
affordable, and accessible to everyone. We bring fresh groceries and everyday
essentials to customers across the US and Canada from over 25,000 stores
across 5,500 markets. Instacart is available to more than 85% of us households
in all 50 states, and more than 70% of Canadian households.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/instacart](https://www.keyvalues.com/instacart)

To see all of our positions:
[https://grnh.se/25760b6d1](https://grnh.se/25760b6d1)

Some of the key roles we're hiring for include:

* Android Engineer (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1924570?t=25760b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1924570?t=25760b6d1)

* iOS Engineer (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1924578?t=25760b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1924578?t=25760b6d1)

* Senior Security Engineer (TOR): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1924590?t=25760b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1924590?t=25760b6d1)

* Software Engineer, Front End (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/2008462?t=25760b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/2008462?t=25760b6d1)

* Manager, Data Science (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1924580?t=25760b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1924580?t=25760b6d1)

* Senior Data Scientist (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1924595?t=25760b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1924595?t=25760b6d1)

* Manager, Engineering (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1924582?t=25760b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1924582?t=25760b6d1)

Tech Stack: Rails 5.2, Ruby 2.3.7, Python, R, PostgreSQL 9.6, React 0.17, AWS,
Docker, RabbitMQ, Sidekiq, Snowflake

------
alienhard
Scribd | Software Engineers | San Francisco, Toronto, Amsterdam | ONSITE or
REMOTE | VISA

Scribd is a reading subscription that gives you access to the best books,
audiobooks, magazines, and more. Our mission is to change how the world reads.
A year ago we hit 1M paying subscribers
([https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/28/scribd-1-million-
subscribe...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/28/scribd-1-million-
subscribers/))! We are one of the oldest YC startups (YC ’06), operating one
of the largest Ruby on Rails sites.

Scribd has a very friendly, engineering-driven company culture with
competitive salary and great benefits. We are ambitious but at the same time
we value a good work life balance. In general we care way more about your
personality, communication, and hacking skills than what languages and
technologies you’ve used so far.

We are hiring software engineers across the board (see
[https://www.scribd.com/careers](https://www.scribd.com/careers)), including:

* The Core Infrastructure team is looking for Site Reliability and Infrastructure Engineers to help in our shift from a traditional operations model to a service-oriented organization. This team provides key components to our backend technology stack such as: container orchestration infrastructure, logging services, monitoring and alerting patterns, caching layers, and relational/non-relational clustered data storage. Remote / Canada: [https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/503a16da-a319-42f6-9c73-ee2a6e5...](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/503a16da-a319-42f6-9c73-ee2a6e51d331) \- San Francisco: [https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/6267a119-7ffe-4d84-984a-29fe94b...](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/6267a119-7ffe-4d84-984a-29fe94b761b6)

* The Content Engineering team is in need of both software engineers and senior software engineers, onsite in our new San Francisco office, onsite in our Toronto office, or remote within the United States. The Content Engineering team was newly formed with the dual mission to own and update Scribd's existing content metadata pipeline and build new metadata that can be used by the search, recommendations, data science, and frontend teams to build more useful and intelligent features. Experience with Rails, Spark, and SQL databases are a plus but not required. Excitement for the opportunity to scale our many data pipelines in support of Scribd's growth is required.

We have hired many people from these HN threads, including myself (back in
2012!). If you have specific questions you can reach out to me directly at
adrian at scribd.com (I'm the Head of Technology and happy to answer questions
related to our roles - recruiters/agencies: please do not contact me).

Please apply directly via [https://jobs.lever.co/scribd?lever-
via=ze1h-jCbee](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd?lever-via=ze1h-jCbee)

------
akk2987
Insider, Inc (Business Insider) Software Engineer, Test Engineer, SecOps
Engineer, Javascript Engineer | New York, NY | Onsite | Full Time

Insider Inc. is the publisher of INSIDER, Markets Insider, and 17
international editions of Business Insider, including the flagship NY-based US
edition. The company pioneered a digital-native approach to news and
information that is social and mobile at its core, for an ambitious and
curious global audience that grew up with digital. The company launched in
2007, and in ten years, Business Insider has grown to become the most favorite
business news brand in the world, when measured by reach. Insider Inc. reaches
a global audience of several hundred million readers and viewers. The company
also offers a subscription research service, Business Insider Intelligence
(BII), that provides in-depth insight, data, and analysis of digital topics.
Every year the company hosts IGNITION, an influential media and technology
conferences. Insider Inc. is a subsidiary of Axel Springer SE. We are always
looking for talented, curious and motivated individuals to join our growing
Engineering team!

Director of Engineering, Editorial Experience: Drive change on our editorial
experience by partnering with Engineers, Designers, and Editors to build an
editorial platform that allows editors to produce their best work.
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/v...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/v...).

Software Engineer : Help build out the platforms for our growing subscriptions
and ecommerce teams.
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/v...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/v...).

Javascript Engineer: Insider Inc. is looking for a talented, passionate
javascript engineer to round out our Story Engagement engineering team. You'll
work with a team of talented and enthusiastic web engineers to build seamless,
beautiful and performant user experiences that will delight and inspire our
readers!
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/v...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/v...).

Test Engineer: Contribute to continuous development of automated tests,
support engineering teams to ship high quality products by integrating the
tools necessary to help identify and resolve bugs to make our releases faster,
easier and with increased confidence.
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/v...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/v...).
And more! [https://www.insider-inc.com/careers#careers-open-
roles](https://www.insider-inc.com/careers#careers-open-roles)

------
mmcgove12
BounceX soon to be Wunderkind (NYC) | Senior Back End Engineers (Go), Senior
Front End Engineers (React), Senior Data Engineers (Scala), Senior Machine
Learning Engineers (Python/Tensorflow/Scala), Senior DevOps
(Remote/Kubernetes), Senior Director (Data/Machine Learning), Senior Director
(Front End), Senior Automation Engineers (Selenium/Python), Senior SecOps
Engineer | New York City | ONSITE, VISA | FULLTIME

We’d love to hear from you even if you don’t meet 100% of the requirements!

BounceX is hiring experienced software engineers at the Mid, Senior, &
Principal levels in New York City (One World Trade Center) in order to build
products that will help accurately recognize website traffic in real time as
well as match anonymous visitors for some of the largest companies in the
world (Uniqlo, HelloFresh & Tribune Interactive)
[https://www.themuse.com/profiles/bouncex](https://www.themuse.com/profiles/bouncex)

We provide competitive benefits, initiatives & perks * 401K *
Medical/Dental/Vision Benefits * WFH Policy * Sabbatical Policy * Employee
Resource Groups * Various gym membership options (NYSC, Equinox, Classpass) *
And more!

Current Openings: Senior Back End Engineer (Go)-
[https://www.bouncex.com/careers/job-
details/?id=1645517](https://www.bouncex.com/careers/job-details/?id=1645517)

Senior Front End Engineer- [https://www.bouncex.com/careers/job-
details/?id=1634826](https://www.bouncex.com/careers/job-details/?id=1634826)

Senior Data Engineer (Scala)- [https://www.bouncex.com/careers/job-
details/?id=1696488](https://www.bouncex.com/careers/job-details/?id=1696488)

Senior Machine Learning Engineer- [https://www.bouncex.com/careers/job-
details/?id=1787905](https://www.bouncex.com/careers/job-details/?id=1787905)

Senior DevOps Engineer (Remote)- [https://www.bouncex.com/careers/job-
details/?id=813755](https://www.bouncex.com/careers/job-details/?id=813755)

Senior Director Front End- [https://www.bouncex.com/careers/job-
details/?id=1959296](https://www.bouncex.com/careers/job-details/?id=1959296)

Senior Automation Engineers- [https://www.bouncex.com/careers/job-
details/?id=2064466](https://www.bouncex.com/careers/job-details/?id=2064466)

Senior SecOps Engineer- [https://www.bouncex.com/careers/job-
details/?id=1998043](https://www.bouncex.com/careers/job-details/?id=1998043)

Senior Director (Data/ML)

------
sjl-lumicks
Lumicks | C++ & Python Developers | Amsterdam, NL | FULL-TIME, ONSITE, VISA |
lumicks.com

Lumicks is bringing novel tools for single-molecule biophysics and cell
avidity to market, enabling scientific researchers across biology and medicine
to unlock new types of experiments.

Our primary technology, C-Trap, can be used to "grab" a single molecule, and
apply precise mechanical forces to it. At the same time, one can visualize the
molecule using highly-sensitive fluorescence microscopy. Our customers use it
to watch DNA being copied by the molecular machinery of the cell, or observe
molecular "engines" walking across the scaffolding structures of a human cell.
Lumicks systems are currently in use in opinion-leading labs across the globe,
including Stanford, Johns Hopkins University, Tsinghua University, NIH, Max
Planck Institute, TU Delft, and Imperial College London.

We also produce z-Movi, the only instrument that can directly measure the
overall strength of interaction between cells ("avidity"). This new
technology, based on acoustic waves, could have an enormous impact on research
in immunology, paving the way for new therapies for cancer.

We're an academic spin-off from a research group at VU University Amsterdam.
We care deeply about providing our users with easy-to-use, reliable software
that actively supports Open Data and Reproducible Science. To make this
happen, we're looking to expand our software engineering team with additional:

\- C++ developers -- [https://lumicks.com/vacancies/c-software-
developer/](https://lumicks.com/vacancies/c-software-developer/)

\- Python developers -- [https://lumicks.com/vacancies/python-
developer/](https://lumicks.com/vacancies/python-developer/)

We use the following technologies. When applying, it's fine to be familiar
with a subset of these:

C++17 for the core code, Qt5 for the UI and Python 3 for bindings. CMake
builds everything. Libraries we use include abseil, asio, caf (C++ actor
framework), catch2, cereal, fmt, hdf5/highfive, opencv, ranges-v3 and spdlog.
Our GUIs are a mix of Qt widgets and QML (we are migrating torwards the
latter). Our Python bindings are implemented using pybind11.

For Python, we use Python 3 with the usual scientific Python stack: scipy,
numpy, matplotlib, h5py, jupyter.

On the hardware side, we have lasers. Lots and lots of lasers.

Read the full job descriptions, and apply directly, at:
[https://lumicks.com/careers/](https://lumicks.com/careers/)

Application notes and introductory videos about our technologies at
[https://lumicks.com](https://lumicks.com)

------
JoeTrayio
Tray.io | London | Backend Engineer (Scala/Java) / Security Engineer /
Frontend Engineer | Full-time | Onsite | [https://tray.io](https://tray.io)

Tray is a visual programming platform. It’s a low-code user experience that
allows anyone to build business logic that precisely defines how data flows
through their organisation.

We’re a well-funded startup with a team in San Francisco and 100+ in our
London Engineering HQ. We have secured a huge Series C in November this year,
at over 8.5x the valuation of our Series A in March 2018; we’ve worked hard on
creating a fantastic support layer for our technical teams and now we’re
expanding. We’re small (approaching medium sized) and dynamic, very open to
new ideas and the work you do now will have a big impact on shaping how we
grow our team and our product.

We aim to pick the right tool for the job, and currently use: Typescript,
React, Redux, GraphQL, and our toolchain includes Webpack and PostCSS. On the
backend, our APIs are built in Scala, with Go and Java powering some of our
custom services.

We are excited by people who want to constantly innovate; borrow from other
industries, experiment with new tools and pool their knowledge with other
solution seekers; people who have shipped entire projects with ownership and
autonomy; people who take pride in what gets built, all the whilst balancing
day-to-day pragmatism with building for the future.

Current open roles:

\- Backend Software Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4586921002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4586921002)

\- Systems Software Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4370269002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4370269002)

\- Security Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4629664002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4629664002)

\- Frontend Software Engineer (Performance)
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4363932002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4363932002)

\- Frontend Software Engineer (Design system)
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4655086002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4655086002)

\- Product Designer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4647350002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4647350002)

\- Manual Test Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4590363002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4590363002)

Tech stack: Scala, Go, GraphQL, ReactJS, TypeScript, JavaScript, PostgreSQL,
Redis, ElasticSearch, MongoDB, DynamoDB, AWS SQS, AWS Kinesis, Docker,
Terraform, AWS Lambda, Serverless Framework, Jenkins, Grafana, Prometheus, AWS
& Linux.

Apply: [https://tray.io/jobs](https://tray.io/jobs) or get in touch with
joe@tray.io or solana@tray.io

------
tjohnell
Handy | New York, NY | Engineering Manager, Senior Software Engineer, Mobile
Engineering Manager, Senior SRE | ONSITE | Full-time

Handy is changing the way the world buys services by connecting customers with
vetted, independent, local service professionals in a fast, convenient and
reliable way - at the tap of a button. Started in 2012 by Oisin Hanrahan &
Umang Dua, Handy has scaled to offer cleaning, installation, and assembly
services across the entire US and has processed over 3 million transactions.
As of 2019, Handy is an independently operated subsidiary of ANGI Homeservices
(Nasdaq: ANGI), the world's largest home services marketplace including brands
like HomeAdvisor and Angie's List. This milestone gives us more leverage to
bring the Handy experience to millions of more customers.

Handy is also the assembly and installation partner for major retailers
including Wayfair, Walmart, eBay, Crate & Barrel, and Costco (see more detail
at [https://handy.com/retail](https://handy.com/retail)). Each partner
represents an opportunity to introduce Handy to more customers, and drive
growth for the company.

We're offering:

\- Competitive salary plus equity

\- Full medical, dental, vision package to fit your needs

\- Monthly Handy credits (Free weekly cleanings!)

\- Unlimited vacation policy; work hard and take time when you need it

\- A fun office in the heart of Manhattan, always stocked with coffee, snacks
and drinks; catered lunch and dinner, foosball, office events and team outings

\- Ground floor opportunity with a team building something great

\- The rare opportunity to work with sharp, motivated teammates solving some
of the most unique challenges and changing an industry

We're looking for talented engineers who love to work collaboratively and
solve challenging problems.

Engineering Manager: [https://grnh.se/3824fea43](https://grnh.se/3824fea43)

Mobile Engineering Manager:
[https://grnh.se/bff292ec3](https://grnh.se/bff292ec3)

Senior Software Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/877c24193](https://grnh.se/877c24193)

Senior Site Reliability Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/df61f2643](https://grnh.se/df61f2643)

Software Engineer: [https://grnh.se/8ac8cbd53](https://grnh.se/8ac8cbd53)

iOS Engineer: [https://grnh.se/25bc6c983](https://grnh.se/25bc6c983)

Android Engineer: [https://grnh.se/8cb3a9083](https://grnh.se/8cb3a9083)

Risk & Compliance Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/26f458363](https://grnh.se/26f458363)

------
solanagaspari
Tray.io | London | Backend Engineer (Scala/Java) / Security Engineer /
Frontend Engineer | Full-time | Onsite | [https://tray.io](https://tray.io)

Tray is a visual programming platform. It’s a low-code user experience that
allows anyone to build business logic that precisely defines how data flows
through their organisation.

We’re a well-funded startup with a team in San Francisco and 100+ in our
London Engineering HQ. We have secured a huge Series C in November this year,
at over 8.5x the valuation of our Series A in March 2018; we’ve worked hard on
creating a fantastic support layer for our technical teams and now we’re
expanding. We’re small (approaching medium sized) and dynamic, very open to
new ideas and the work you do now will have a big impact on shaping how we
grow our team and our product.

We aim to pick the right tool for the job, and currently use: Typescript,
React, Redux, GraphQL, and our toolchain includes Webpack and PostCSS. On the
backend, our APIs are built in Scala, with Go and Java powering some of our
custom services.

We are excited by people who want to constantly innovate; borrow from other
industries, experiment with new tools and pool their knowledge with other
solution seekers; people who have shipped entire projects with ownership and
autonomy; people who take pride in what gets built, all the whilst balancing
day-to-day pragmatism with building for the future.

Current open roles:

\- Backend Software Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4586921002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4586921002)

\- Systems Software Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4370269002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4370269002)

\- Security Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4629664002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4629664002)

\- Frontend Software Engineer (Performance)
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4363932002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4363932002)

\- Frontend Software Engineer (Design system)
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4655086002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4655086002)

\- Product Designer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4647350002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4647350002)

\- Manual Test Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4590363002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4590363002)

Tech stack: Scala, Go, GraphQL, ReactJS, TypeScript, JavaScript, PostgreSQL,
Redis, ElasticSearch, MongoDB, DynamoDB, AWS SQS, AWS Kinesis, Docker,
Terraform, AWS Lambda, Serverless Framework, Jenkins, Grafana, Prometheus, AWS
& Linux.

Apply: [https://tray.io/jobs](https://tray.io/jobs) or get in touch with
joe@tray.io or solana@tray.io

------
juulikene
Relayr | Berlin/Munich/Katowice/Chicago| ONSITE | Full Time
|[https://relayr.io/](https://relayr.io/)

Relayr is the Industrial Internet of Things (IIoT) powerhouse delivering the
most complete solution for risk-free digital transformations. We unleash data
insights from existing equipment, machines and production lines to improve our
customers’ business outcomes. With around 300 employees, we are a truly global
family with several locations worldwide. Named twice the hottest start-up in
Berlin by WIRED magazine and a winner of The Spark - the German Digital Award,
relayr is now part of the Munich Re group. Our IoT platform development is
driven by our engineers and built using recent technologies. We value good
working relationships and engineers who stand up for their ideas. We'd love to
hear from you!

Open Positions:

Full Stack Solution Engineer (m/f/d) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=71](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=71)

QA Test Automation Engineer (m/f/d) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=37](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=37)

Scala IoT Developer (m/f/d) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=38](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=38)

Security Engineer - Professional Service Engineering (m/f/d) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=186](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=186)

Security Engineer – Analytics (m/f/d) – Munich
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=185](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=185)

Data Scientist (m/f/d) – Munich
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=78](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=78)

Backend Developer/Data Engineer (m/f/d) – Munich
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=81](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=81)

QA Development Team Lead (m/f/d) – Katowice
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=187](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=187)

Solution Engineer – Chicago
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=118](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=118)

Full Stack Solution Engineer – Chicago
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=171](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=171)

Data Scientist – Chicago
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=136](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=136)

Any questions? Don’t hesitate to get in touch! julia.rovnik@relayr.io

------
kevinwuhoo
10x Genomics | Pleasanton, CA & San Francisco, CA | Software Engineers
(multiple levels) & Product Managers

Join in the effort to help scientists study Coronavirus.

Scientists are using our technology to make discoveries to guide therapeutic
development. Most recently, a group of researchers used single-cell RNA-
sequencing data from human lung tissue generated on our platform to discover
that ACE2, the receptor that mediates coronavirus infection, is expressed in
subset of lung cells called AT2 cells [1]. Additionally, the Vanderbilt
University’s Vaccine Center is using our immune profiling technology to study
the coronavirus [2].

10x Genomics is a rapidly-growing biotech company that develops software,
hardware, and chemistry that enables researchers to study disease at an
unprecedented resolution. Our products are used by researchers around the
world, including 93 of the top 100 global research institutions. Our products
have enabled researchers to write over 600 research papers on discoveries
across the life sciences in oncology, immunology, neuroscience, and many other
fields. We went public last year as the largest healthcare IPO of 2019
(ticker: TXG).

Software is an integral part of the 10x Genomics product. We develop software
to generate data that scientists can explore programmatically or visually. We
utilize Go, React/Redux, Typescript, and Electron to create easy-to-use
visualization applications and are making increasing use of Rust to accelerate
and harden our bioinformatics code.

There are open positions for front-end software engineers (remote-friendly),
product managers, full stack engineers, backend engineers, QA engineers, SREs,
computational biologists, and firmware engineers. Please contact me directly
at kevin.wu@10xgenomics.com with your resume. You can find all of our job
listings at
[https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/).

We look forward to hearing from you and good luck on your search!

[1]:
[https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.01.26.919985v1](https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.01.26.919985v1)

[2]: [https://www.genomeweb.com/brief-week-10x-genomics-caredx-
agi...](https://www.genomeweb.com/brief-week-10x-genomics-caredx-agilent-and-
more)

------
dominotw
100k for NY. wow.

> We offer great pay

?

> Candidates must have worked/studied in US for a minimum of 3 years and be
> able to work onsite in New York City.

this sounds illegal to me. Is this some legal requirement?

~~~
dang
We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22465616](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22465616).
Please read the rules at the top.

------
BHODesign
SEEKING WORK | FREELANCE UX/UI & PRODUCT DESIGNER | CANADA

• Portfolio: [https://brendanho.com](https://brendanho.com)

• Dribbble: [https://dribbble.com/brendanho](https://dribbble.com/brendanho)

Hey, I'm Brendan - a UX/UI & product designer working remotely.

I have over 7+ years of experience designing and developing sites and UX/UI
for small business owners and startups. Websites, web applications, and mobile
apps.

From SaaS startups to B2C applications to small business websites - I've been
blessed to have worked with many wonderful entrepreneurs and clients over the
past years.

I'm available for:

• UX/UI & Product Designer Partner - I work as a partner of your team (through
Slack or Skype) to design and guide the direction of your new or current
digital product.

• UX/UI Redesign & Modern Refresh - Your current UX is poor and needs a
complete or partial revamp. I can pinpoint issues and give it a modern design
facelift.

• Design Sprints & Prototyping - I can help turn that idea in your head into a
fully-designed product using my design sprint process.

Email: hi@brendanho.com

